# HR34 Discussion/Anticipation thread



## Stuart Sweet

This is the official discussion/anticipation thread for the HR34, continued over from the first look thread.

Please do not post in the issues thread if you do not have an HR34; please post here instead.

HR34 First Look


----------



## David Ortiz

spartanstew said:


> HR34 price: $399.00 lease fee minus any possible promotional discounts.
> 
> Initial release date: 10/13, to new customers only in six test markets
> 
> Austin, Texas
> Colorado Springs, Colorado
> Fresno, California
> Phoenix, Arizona
> Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
> Salt Lake City, Utah
> 
> Release date for existing customers: 2012


For Reference Only


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Woot woot!! 

looking forward to having some other people running this beast of a box with us!! 

PIP is something that is downright amazing for sports nuts and esp for me watching nascar and football on sunday.


----------



## Garyunc

2012 seems a long way off right now


----------



## Groundhog45

I'm waiting to see someone post that they have actually received one of these boxes from DirecTV. Then I'll know there is hope.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Groundhog45 said:


> I'm waiting to see someone post that they have actually received one of these boxes from DirecTV. Then I'll know there is hope.


You haven't gotten one yet? 

I would think that we would see someone on here thats an "in house" installer at least say they have them in the shop now, or have installed them. I know that one guy posted up he installed one in a home the other day but that was his first and only post here.


----------



## Husker42

seen them


----------



## Drucifer

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> You haven't gotten one yet?
> 
> I would think that we would see someone on here thats an "in house" installer at least say they have them in the shop now, or have installed them. I know that one guy posted up he installed one in a home the other day but that was his first and only post here.


And at the other end, there this new customer in Austin that keeps turning away installers because they don't have a HR34.

Me. I'm out of luck until this limited trial area thingy is over or when a third party vendor get some HR34.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

424977 said:


> Started installing them for new customers this week PIP feature is great. Customers didnt even know they were getting them. Thats what I call a WELCOME to directv! These things are gonna go once they are released to everyone.


is your shop/warehouse full of them or does the stock there look like its clearly a "limited/small" # available? Or it seem like they have about "normal" amounts compared to the other units?


----------



## Drucifer

424977 said:


> Started installing them for new customers this week PIP feature is great. *Customers didn't even know they were getting them.* Thats what I call a WELCOME to directv! These things are gonna go once they are released to everyone.


That's good to know, because that means no change in monthly rental fee from any other DVR.


----------



## NR4P

Anticipating a chance to get one some day soon in S. Florida.


----------



## Zulithe

"When it comes to speed, the HR34 performs as well as an HR24, if not better"
That does not sound all that much faster, if their own promotional material isn't selling it as such.

Personally I know I don't need more tuners at this time, I'm more interested in speed, performance, and new software features.

I can definitely see the appeal for people in large households though.


----------



## dsw2112

424977 said:


> Started installing them for new customers this week PIP feature is great. *Customers didnt even know they were getting them*. Thats what I call a WELCOME to directv! These things are gonna go once they are released to everyone.


Really?


----------



## Groundhog45

Drucifer said:


> And at the other end, there this new customer in Austin that keeps turning away installers because they don't have a HR34.
> 
> Me. I'm out of luck until this limited trial area thingy is over or when a third party vendor get some HR34.


Well, I'm in the Austin area but don't expect to be able to get one until they're in wider distribution.


----------



## Husker42

I guess


----------



## Shades228

I would expect national new customer only roll out within the next 30 days and then 3 months after that we might start to see them for existing.


----------



## dsw2112

424977 said:


> really customers had no idea about the HR34, they just new they were getting a hddvr. Not sure on stock, *has to be on work order to get out of warehouse though*.


I guess that's where I'm confused. How does it get on the workorder if the customer isn't specifically ordering it? Is D* just giving out "freebies" in the limited release markets?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

dsw2112 said:


> I guess that's where I'm confused. How does it get on the workorder if the customer isn't specifically ordering it? Is D* just giving out "freebies" in the limited release markets?


you know how people are though. they call and order something and the rep says some stuff bout how they have this dvr and pushes it, the people sign up for it thinking its the regular dvr and then are surprised at what they actually got.


----------



## dsw2112

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> you know how people are though. they call and order something and the rep says some stuff bout how they have this dvr and pushes it, the people sign up for it thinking its the regular dvr and then are surprised at what they actually got.


Wouldn't that be ironic; the ones (in the test markets) who want it can't get it, and the ones that don't care get an HR34 :lol:


----------



## wco81

They would certainly market the features it has. They didn't spend money developing it to not communicate its features.


----------



## bigtom

I anticipate that even with 5 tuners, I will still have to cancel my other half's recordings to watch a live sporting event.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"bigtom" said:


> I anticipate that even with 5 tuners, I will still have to cancel my other half's recordings to watch a live sporting event.


Not gonna lie here. Even with 5 I've ran into conflicts, esp when new shows start. But I watch too much tv as it is anyway. Lol


----------



## TheRatPatrol

bigtom said:


> I anticipate that even with 5 tuners, I will still have to cancel my other half's recordings to watch a live sporting event.





Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Not gonna lie here. Even with 5 I've ran into conflicts, esp when new shows start. But I watch too much tv as it is anyway. Lol


You'll just have to get two HR34's then.


----------



## Smuuth

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Not gonna lie here. Even with 5 I've ran into conflicts, esp when new shows start. But I watch too much tv as it is anyway. Lol


With an HR34 and 4 HR2x HD DVRs, I have enough tuners, the problem is figuring out which tuner is available with the most disk space. That's why we need whole-home collaborative scheduling.


----------



## PaceHD

Do we have any idea about the impact of the Western Digital Thai floods on HR34 deliveries?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Smuuth said:


> With an HR34 and 4 HR2x HD DVRs, I have enough tuners, the problem is figuring out which tuner is available with the most disk space. That's why we need whole-home collaborative scheduling.


yup yup venture to say that might be the next "big" thing in the pip line from them. at least some form of it even if its only able to be done via an app.


----------



## Baldmaga

Ugh, I want to upgrade my room to HD DVR, but now just the sight of this beast of a box makes me want to wait until 2012...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"Baldmaga" said:


> Ugh, I want to upgrade my room to HD DVR, but now just the sight of this beast of a box makes me want to wait until 2012...


Worth the wait in my opinion less they roll out a collaborative scheduling update before, which seems near impossible at this point.


----------



## I WANT MORE

With a multitude of tuners is it PiP or Pipipipip? Meaning you can choose how many pip screens you want to display. One screen for each tuner?


----------



## Sixto

I WANT MORE said:


> With a multitude of tuners is it PiP or Pipipipip? Meaning you can choose how many pip screens you want to display. One screen for each tuner?


PIP is the usual two, either side-by-side or in a corner.

DLB is also two.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I WANT MORE said:


> With a multitude of tuners is it PiP or Pipipipip? Meaning you can choose how many pip screens you want to display. One screen for each tuner?





Sixto said:


> PIP is the usual two, either side-by-side or in a corner.
> 
> DLB is also two.


Would be a neat feature though wouldnt it? Make your own mix channel.


----------



## dettxw

My TV does pip so I can get 3 windows on the screen.
Though even using a 64" TV the windows get a bit small.


----------



## Rasterburn

i'm just glad it has Pic in pic abilities


----------



## Duffinator

Is the cabinet taller on the HR34 compared to the HR24? I see it's wider and possbily deeper just curious on the height. Shoot I was just getting ready to order two HR24's. I guess I'll wait a few more months to replace my ancient, but working fine, HR20's and buy one HR34 and one HR24.

Any idea when Solid Signal will have them?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Duffinator said:


> Is the cabinet taller on the HR34 compared to the HR24? I see it's wider and possbily deeper just curious on the height. Shoot I was just getting ready to order two HR24's. I guess I'll wait a few more months to replace my ancient, but working fine, HR20's and buy one HR34 and one HR24.
> 
> Any idea when Solid Signal will have them?


yup its a hair taller too.


----------



## dettxw

Yep it's taller. Don't see any dimensions in The First Look,
Someone can post them or I'll measure mine when I get home. 

No one knows when Solid Signal will get them. Don't think that anyone from the test markets has posted of getting one yet. They seem to be in short supply.


----------



## LameLefty

Duffinator said:


> Is the cabinet taller on the HR34 compared to the HR24?





Sgt. Slaughter said:


> yup its a hair taller too.





dettxw said:


> Yep it's taller.


Pardon my lousy low-light photography. The HR34 is on the left, HR24 on the right.


----------



## Smuuth

The HR34 is 3 5/16 H x 12 D x 15 3/4 W.


----------



## dettxw

LameLefty said:


> Pardon my lousy low-light photography. The HR34 is on the left, HR24 on the right.


Man, look at all those fingerprints! :lol:


----------



## harsh

dettxw said:


> Man, look at all those fingerprints! :lol:


More than a few people can't wait for the passing of the "piano black" fad.


----------



## LameLefty

harsh said:


> More than a few people can't wait for the passing of the "piano black" fad.


Absent flash photography and bright lights, no one can see the fingerprints.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

LameLefty said:


> Pardon my lousy low-light photography. The HR34 is on the left, HR24 on the right.


glad im not the only one whos wires look like that. way too lazy here to clean it all up in the back. lol


----------



## LameLefty

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> glad im not the only one whos wires look like that. way too lazy here to clean it all up in the back. lol


Honestly, I rearrange too much stuff for testing and just general ADD-related tweaking to ever keep it organized very well. I have to keep lots of slack back there for moving things from one place to another on the shelves. Right now I have an HR34, HR24, AV amplifier, PS3, Xbox360 + Kinect sensor, NOMAD and a 4-port ethernet switch all hanging out on the entertainment center. Things have been this way ... for awhile.  Might be time to move things around soon.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

LameLefty said:


> Honestly, I rearrange too much stuff for testing and just general ADD-related tweaking to ever keep it organized very well. I have to keep lots of slack back there for moving things from one place to another on the shelves. Right now I have an HR34, HR24, AV amplifier, PS3, Xbox360 + Kinect sensor, NOMAD and a 4-port ethernet switch all hanging out on the entertainment center. Things have been this way ... for awhile.  Might be time to move things around soon.


DITTO! I have all that plus a bluray player and the leads for the RF transmitter thats for my Harmony 890pro. 
Hell one point i had deca adapter for a seperate deca cloud. seeing as how i have done 99% testing in the living room where gets most use thats also my excuse for the mess i have created and never cleaned up b/c the moment i clean it up all nice, I will move something around and mess it all up again. lol
Gladd im not OCD as id be in a load of trouble here.


----------



## harsh

LameLefty said:


> Absent flash photography and bright lights, no one can see the fingerprints.


Fear not. Brushed nickel is coming.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

harsh said:


> More than a few people can't wait for the passing of the "piano black" fad.


Then again...not everyone is obsessed with the cosmetic exteriors of their electronics that typically sit in the same place and mostly out of view (other than the front panel.


----------



## bwaldron

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Then again...not everyone is obsessed with the cosmetic exteriors of their electronics that typically sit in the same place and mostly out of view (other than the front panel.


True, though the degree to which folks have their A/V equipment positioned out of view does vary, and one can care about cosmetic issues without being obsessed with them.


----------



## bobvick1983

harsh said:


> More than a few people can't wait for the passing of the "piano black" fad.


I always liked the finish on the HR21PRO. Too bad that they don't make them in more than one cabinet finish.


----------



## turkeylord

Man, I feel like I'm so far behind with my H20 and HR20. Still no HD locals = no upgrade for me.


----------



## Drucifer

turkeylord said:


> Man, I feel like I'm so far behind with my H20 and HR20. Still no HD locals = no upgrade for me.


Half right. HR20 gets the HDGUI. The H20 will not.


----------



## turkeylord

Well, I was referring to hardware upgrade, but yeah, that too :/


----------



## El Gabito

My biggest problem with this (and DirecTV in general) is how they get away with charging you a "lease fee" up front ON TOP OF a monthly lease fee.

I'd love to get this - but I'm currently testing a Tivo Premiere Elite (2TB HD, four tuners + 1 live stream, THX certified) which I purchased for $499.99 (minus 12% discount - so actually $440). I OWN this unit. It will cost $20/mo or $499.99 for lifetime service of Tivo. 

I just can't see justifying $400 for something you have to return if you decide to cancel, move where dish isn't feasible, get tired of nickel and diming, etc. 

(DirecTV customer since 2004 btw)


----------



## timf

I don't see what the big deal is over owned vs. leased equipment. All it means is that every few years when new technology comes out you now have a piece of obsolete equipment that it's up to you to get rid of. I have numerous old receivers such as HR10-250s that are owned sitting around my basement. I tried to get DIRECTV to take them back and dispose of them properly, but since they are owned they wouldn't touch them. They have no street value and can't just be thrown in the garbage, so they become fancy dust collectors.

In reality, I suspect very few people will actually pay $399 for an HR34 except those who have to have the latest technology first. New customers or existing customers who are eligible for equipment upgrades (or willing to wait until they are eligible) should get them for a considerable discount if not for free.

I used to be a big fan of TiVo, but when I look at how much their per unit subscription cost is now, plus what it would cost to have cable cards and service, it quickly becomes more expensive than DIRECTV when you want DVR functionality on every TV.


----------



## harsh

El Gabito said:


> My biggest problem with this (and DirecTV in general) is how they get away with charging you a "lease fee" up front ON TOP OF a monthly lease fee.


They figure if they didn't charge an entry fee, everyone would expect an HD DVR.

The other option would be to charge more monthly for the advanced equipment like everyone else in the marketplace does.


----------



## Skarzon

I can't wait for the HR34. I've been contemplating upgrading my old HR20-700 (and various other old receivers), to an MRV and SWiM setup, but I'm going to hold out until I can get one of these beasts as the centerpiece.


----------



## markrogo

timf said:


> I don't see what the big deal is over owned vs. leased equipment. All it means is that every few years when new technology comes out you now have a piece of obsolete equipment that it's up to you to get rid of. I have numerous old receivers such as HR10-250s that are owned sitting around my basement. I tried to get DIRECTV to take them back and dispose of them properly, but since they are owned they wouldn't touch them. They have no street value and can't just be thrown in the garbage, so they become fancy dust collectors.


It's just as bad if you lease. When you try to give back your obsolete leased equipment they tell you not to bother. It sits in your house and you really can't sell it because it's not even clear you have any ownership at all. You're afraid to dumpster it in case they change their minds. It's pretty awesome. Not.


> In reality, I suspect very few people will actually pay $399 for an HR34 except those who have to have the latest technology first. New customers or existing customers who are eligible for equipment upgrades (or willing to wait until they are eligible) should get them for a considerable discount if not for free.


Agreed. I expect to pay them very little or nothing.


> I used to be a big fan of TiVo, but when I look at how much their per unit subscription cost is now, plus what it would cost to have cable cards and service, it quickly becomes more expensive than DIRECTV when you want DVR functionality on every TV.


I tried to justify getting one just for OTA and the internet features. The subscription is half price when you do it that way. _It's still overpriced._.


----------



## Sixto

CEO:"Starting December, the new graphically rich HD user interface that supports the multiscreen social and interactive experience will be available to our HD customers. And before year end, we'll introduce the highly anticipated Home Media Center, which not only has twice the storage capacity of our traditional HD DVR but also allows customers to record up to 5 shows at once in any room. Another promising future benefit of that product is the ability for customers to access full HD and DVR functionality through the DIRECTV user interface on RVU-compatible televisions, eliminating the need for additional set-top boxes in secondary rooms. "

http://seekingalpha.com/article/305...sses-q3-2011-results-earnings-call-transcript​


----------



## Herdfan

He said "introduce", not make available.  I would say technically, it has been introduced.


----------



## Shades228

Herdfan said:


> He said "introduce", not make available.  I would say technically, it has been introduced.


If you read this forum it has, but it hasn't been marketed at all even in the test launch markets. So for all intent and purposes DIRECTV has not introduced it to the market. People who are getting it right now probably have no idea they just got something most of us are foaming at the bit for.


----------



## centil628

New to the forum. Looking at going from dish to directv due to whole house dvr. Talked to directv today, asked which dvr I would receive, they stated the 24, I then said I would wait until the hr34 came out. He stated for me to hold on for a minute, he came back and stated that I would receive the hr34 since I brought it up not the rep. I told him I was not in the test area, he said I would still get the new box. Install is next Wed, if it doesn't arrive with the hr34, I will not allow them to install. Not cancelling dish until after the install of the directv's system.

I guess I will see what happens.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

:welcome_s!

I am sorry to say, you will probably be sending that installer away.


----------



## centil628

Wouldn't be the first time things didn't work out. 

Just going on what was promised.


----------



## spartanstew

I'm 100% sure you'll be turning him away. Might as well cancel now.


----------



## bigtom

One would have to believe that Order Receipts in email, letter, and directv.com would say "Home Media Center" rather than "HD-DVR".


----------



## centil628

Well I called Directv back, they said I would receive the hr24 not the 34. I asked for a supervisor, he stated we don't want to send out new devices until the bugs are worked out. I told him I would be think about it tonight and decide on whether I would cancel my order in the morning.

Is the 24 a good system?


----------



## LameLefty

centil628 said:


> Is the 24 a good system?


I have both an HR24 and an HR34. The HR24 is great. The only functional difference in terms of actual day to day use is scale: the number of simultaneous recordings, MRV streams and series links.


----------



## spartanstew

Pssst, there's no guarantee you'll get an HR24 either.


----------



## FlyBono24

The HR34 looks like a BEAST!! Sucks that we won't be able to get one for a while though. 

I really need more than 2 tuners... I have a lot of conflicts, it seems like EVERYTHING is on between 7-9 PM on certain nights!! Especially Sundays, I'm recording Dexter, Homeland on Showtime... Simpsons, Family Guy, etc on Fox... and watching Sunday Night Football at the same time. And occasionally another show that I want to record but can't.


----------



## centil628

Okay before I call Directv this morning to discuss my upcoming installation, I will be installing (if I keep the commitment) 1 hd dvr and 3 hd receivers. In your guys opinion, which equipment that is available is the ones I want? After your comments, I will call and either get a commitment from them to give me that equipment or I will cancel out.

Thanks for all of your help. Also sorry about hijacking this thread.


----------



## timf

If you can't get a HR34, I would suggest getting at least 2 HR24s. I find the "you only need 1 DVR for your entire house" concept that companies try to sell woefully inadequate. Each DVR you have is an extra show that can be recorded in the background without interfering with whatever someone else is watching. Or, put a DVR in an infrequently used room and you'll have two tuners that can be used to record without disrupting what someone wants to watch.

The main disadvantage of the current multi-room system (which the HR34 will remedy once RVU is fully implemented) is even though you can play back recorded programs in every room, you still can't pause or rewind live TV using a standard HD receiver. The closest you can get is always recording whatever you want to watch live on the DVR and then playing it back while it records. I'll admit I'm a bit of a DVR addict, but once you live with it's hard not to have the functionality on every TV.


----------



## mobamoba

Is the code base on the HR34 the same as the rest of HR models, i.e. does this mean there's hope that the rest of use will get a firmware update that allows for 100 SLs as well?


----------



## RunnerFL

mobamoba said:


> Is the code base on the HR34 the same as the rest of HR models, i.e. does this mean there's hope that the rest of use will get a firmware update that allows for 100 SLs as well?


Yes, the code base is the same but it's doubtful we'll get 100 SL's.


----------



## centil628

I called directv back tonight and cancelled my order since the sales rep mislead me. I will wait to order until the hr34 comes out or dish comes out with their whole house system.

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## sigma1914

centil628 said:


> I called directv back tonight and cancelled my order since the sales rep mislead me. I will wait to order until the hr34 comes out or dish comes out with their whole house system.
> 
> Thanks for your responses.


What's wrong with DirecTV's current whole home system they use now?


----------



## Drucifer

Anyone know which manufacturers will be making the HR34?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Drucifer" said:


> Anyone know which manufacturers will be making the HR34?


Pace


----------



## Drucifer

TheRatPatrol said:


> Pace


That's it?


----------



## timf

I've gone ahead and signed up for basic cable at my new house to get me through until the HR34 is available. At this point it's going to be a race between DIRECTV and the cable company, which is supposedly coming out with a slick looking Arris whole home solution early next year.


----------



## LameLefty

Drucifer said:


> That's it?


There is one known organization making the HR34. That is Pace - hence the -700 suffix.

No other entity that might make a version of the box has been publicly disclosed. Anyone who may know differently who posts here would almost certainly either work for Directv, work for the STB manufacturer or be involved in a secret field test. Therefore, NONE of the people who may know differently would be allowed to say.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yep, Pace is it. Of course, every other receiver family started with one manufacturer. Only one line, the HR21Pro, stayed with one manufacturer.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Just curious if anyone has two 34's hooked up, if so how well do they work together?


----------



## Sixto

TheRatPatrol said:


> Just curious if anyone has two 34's hooked up, if so how well do they work together?


Rumor has it they work fine. 

That's my target configuration.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Sixto" said:


> Rumor has it they work fine.
> 
> That's my target configuration.


Good to hear.

Me too.

Thanks


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yep, Pace is it. Of course, *every other receiver family started with one manufacturer*. Only one line, the HR21Pro, stayed with one manufacturer.


Yes, I notice this too. But with years in development, I figure the second manufacturer just might make an improve HR34 - like a larger HDD.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> Yes, I notice this too. But with years in development, I figure the second manufacturer just might make an improve HR34 - like a larger HDD.


If another manufacturer makes an HR34 it will have the same size HDD. That's how DirecTV operates.


----------



## RAD

I would like to qualify this with a "this could change at any time" since I've never seen anything announcing this is how the HR34 and AM21/AM21n will continue to work or if it will be changed to behave like the HR2X's. 

From what I've seen during my usage of the HR34 with either an AM21 or AM21N is that when the HR34 does the initial setup for the AM21/N it does perform a channel scan to see what channels are available. 

- If the ATSC channel is in the database that Tribune Media provides DIRECTV and the AM21/AM21N can lock on the signal the channel is added and APG guide info is provided.
- If the ATSC channel is in the database that Tribune Media provides DIRECTV and the AM21/AM21N can not get a signal lock on that channel it's not added to the list of available ATSC channels. So make sure your antenna is connected to the AM21/AM21N and working before doing the initial setup or no ATSC channels will be added
- If the ATSC channel is not in the database that Tribune Media provides DIRECTV but the AM21/AM21N can get a signal lock on that channel it's made available to select but the guide just show "Regular Programming".


----------



## dpeters11

"RunnerFL" said:


> If another manufacturer makes an HR34 it will have the same size HDD. That's how DirecTV operates.


The HR20-100 had a 20gb larger drive. Of course it didn't increase usable recording space, so guess that's a moot point.

I figure if I get a 34, I may order a 2tb external at the same time.


----------



## Drucifer

From looking at Firmware Watcher this morning, you can tell the HR34 is definitely in ordinary customer hands.


----------



## skiingj

Drucifer said:


> From looking at Firmware Watcher this morning, you can tell the HR34 is definitely in ordinary customer hands.


How does one get one?


----------



## Drucifer

skiingj said:


> How does one get one?


Right now, by being a new customer in one of their six designated trial area.


----------



## skiingj

Drucifer said:


> Right now, by being a new customer in one of their six designated trial area.


Ok, Thanks. Where are the six areas?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

skiingj said:


> How does one get one?


As of right now it's only in certain areas (Link).

I would expect to see it generally available until next year.

Mike


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> The HR20-100 had a 20gb larger drive. Of course it didn't increase usable recording space, so guess that's a moot point.
> 
> I figure if I get a 34, I may order a 2tb external at the same time.


Only the first batch of HR20-700's had a 300gb drive, and I think those were just test units. All of the HR20-700's I ever had came with 320gb drives.


----------



## HoTat2

RAD said:


> I would like to qualify this with a "this could change at any time" since I've never seen anything announcing this is how the HR34 and AM21/AM21n will continue to work or if it will be changed to behave like the HR2X's.
> 
> From what I've seen during my usage of the HR34 with either an AM21 or AM21N is that when the HR34 does the initial setup for the AM21/N it does perform a channel scan to see what channels are available.
> 
> - If the ATSC channel is in the database that Tribune Media provides DIRECTV and the AM21/AM21N can lock on the signal the channel is added and APG guide info is provided.
> - If the ATSC channel is in the database that Tribune Media provides DIRECTV and the AM21/AM21N can not get a signal lock on that channel it's not added to the list of available ATSC channels. So make sure your antenna is connected to the AM21/AM21N and working before doing the initial setup or no ATSC channels will be added
> - If the ATSC channel is not in the database that Tribune Media provides DIRECTV but the AM21/AM21N can get a signal lock on that channel it's made available to select but the guide just show "Regular Programming".


If true, and its not due to a hardware capability that allows the HR34 to do OTA scanning whereas the earlier receivers cannot. Then c'mon DIRECTV, thats not fair 

Roll out the firmware to give all HD receivers (sans the H20 of course) this capability and not just the HR34 ... :new_cussi

Allow the AM21 to truly function the way an off-air ATSC tuner should instead of the way it is now like a _sh_AM21.


----------



## NR4P

RAD said:


> I would like to qualify this with a "this could change at any time" since I've never seen anything announcing this is how the HR34 and AM21/AM21n will continue to work or if it will be changed to behave like the HR2X's.
> 
> - If the ATSC channel is not in the database that Tribune Media provides DIRECTV but the AM21/AM21N can get a signal lock on that channel it's made available to select but the guide just show "Regular Programming".


That is an outstanding feature if it becomes standard not only in the HR34 but all currently shipping receivers. That has to be one of the most requested features for OTA users. Hope they make it available to HR2x's, even H2x's.


----------



## Groundhog45

If Salt Lake is one of the six areas, I'll bet Tom has one or two.  

I remember during the development of the HR34, people linked to some site that listed certifications of equipment. It may have been UL or some government agency. We saw where Pace had gotten approval for the HR34. Perhaps some other manufacturer will be listed soon as another provider. Can someone remind me who gives that approval?


----------



## Drucifer

Any word on the HR34 trial area getting expanded? Like a few more locations east of the Mississippi?


----------



## Drew2k

HoTat2 said:


> If true, and its not due to a hardware capability that allows the HR34 to do OTA scanning whereas the earlier receivers cannot. Then c'mon DIRECTV, thats not fair
> 
> Roll out the firmware to give all HD receivers (sans the H20 of course) this capability and not just the HR34 ... :new_cussi
> 
> Allow the AM21 to truly function the way an off-air ATSC tuner should instead of the way it is now like a _sh_AM21.


Has anyone tested recently what happens with the newest software when doing an initial setup on an HR2x? I don't know one way or another, but I don't know many people who re-run initial setup again when they have everything working...


----------



## RAD

Drew2k said:


> Has anyone tested recently what happens with the newest software when doing an initial setup on an HR2x? I don't know one way or another, but I don't know many people who re-run initial setup again when they have everything working...


I've had to do it a couple times recently due to the HR24 saying there was no AM21 connected and it worked as it always has, no scanning.


----------



## Drew2k

RAD said:


> I've had to do it a couple times recently due to the HR24 saying there was no AM21 connected and it worked as it always has, no scanning.


OK, thanks RAD. That's too bad, but glad it's confirmed.


----------



## Go Beavs

Groundhog45 said:


> If Salt Lake is one of the six areas, I'll bet Tom has one or two.
> 
> I remember during the development of the HR34, people linked to some site that listed certifications of equipment. It may have been UL or some government agency. We saw where Pace had gotten approval for the HR34. Perhaps some other manufacturer will be listed soon as another provider. Can someone remind me who gives that approval?


It was UL. Here's Pace's certification page: Link.

Edit: UL listing for Technicolor: Link
Humax: Link
Samsung: Link
Search for yourself: Link


----------



## djpadz

I didn't see that this had already been posted, so apologies if this is already common knowledge, but I just talked to D*, and (at least in the Seattle area), the HR34 will be available "after December 8."

[Edit: The CSA confirmed that the lease price would be $399.]


----------



## Drucifer

djpadz said:


> I didn't see that this had already been posted, so apologies if this is already common knowledge, but I just talked to D*, and (at least in the *Seattle area*), the HR34 will be available "*after December 8*."
> 
> [Edit: The CSA confirmed that the lease price would be $399.]


Well it is nice to to know they are at least expanding the trial area.


----------



## Herdfan

Drucifer said:


> Well it is nice to to know they are at least expanding the trial area.


May not be the trial. IIRC, and someone please correct me if I am wrong, these "trials" don't usually last very long. And I can't remember one that was expanded.


----------



## RunnerFL

Herdfan said:


> May not be the trial. IIRC, and someone please correct me if I am wrong, these "trials" don't usually last very long. And I can't remember one that was expanded.


The last "trial" I remember lasted maybe a month and then went national.


----------



## Alan Gordon

RunnerFL said:


> The last "trial" I remember lasted maybe a month and then went national.


I guess we know who wins the prize if true...



Shades228 said:


> I would expect national new customer only roll out within the next 30 days and then 3 months after that we might start to see them for existing.


~Alan


----------



## Stuart Sweet

djpadz said:


> I didn't see that this had already been posted, so apologies if this is already common knowledge, but I just talked to D*, and (at least in the Seattle area), the HR34 will be available "after December 8."
> 
> [Edit: The CSA confirmed that the lease price would be $399.]


Yes... when you consider that everything from 12/9/11 to the end of time is "After December 8." That's all I'd read into it.


----------



## DarkLogix

About how long till you "RunnerFL" would expect solidsignal to have them?


----------



## Herdfan

DarkLogix said:


> About how long till you "RunnerFL" would expect solidsignal to have them?


I wish I could remember how long after the HR24 was "introduced" before SolidSignal got them.


----------



## BenJF3

This box has peaked my interest and am looking at this to compare against the Dish ViP 922. OTA would be a requirement as neither sat provider carries my locals which come from a different DMA than my zip code. I'm wondering does the AM21N "fit" the HR34 footprint? Pictures anyone? The ViP 922 has an add on module that goes right inside the unit (seems like a better option than the extra wires). Thanks for any info.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The AM21N will work with the HR34 quite well, but the two modules are two different sizes. The AM21N is designed to look like it fits with the HR21.


----------



## dettxw

BenJF3 said:


> This box has peaked my interest and am looking at this to compare against the Dish ViP 922. OTA would be a requirement as neither sat provider carries my locals which come from a different DMA than my zip code. I'm wondering does the AM21N "fit" the HR34 footprint? Pictures anyone? The ViP 922 has an add on module that goes right inside the unit (seems like a better option than the extra wires). Thanks for any info.


IIRC they're about the same width. I can take a pic when I get home. I've got an older AM-21 though, don't remember off hand if there are external differences.
Dimensions for the HR34 have been posted in this thread, and you can look them up for the AM-21, so a little rummaging around should get you what you want.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

There are no really critical differences in size between the AM21 and the AM21N.


----------



## BenJF3

dettxw said:


> IIRC they're about the same width. I can take a pic when I get home. I've got an older AM-21 though, don't remember off hand if there are external differences.
> Dimensions for the HR34 have been posted in this thread, and you can look them up for the AM-21, so a little rummaging around should get you what you want.


Thanks for the replies guys! I'll hunt for the specs.


----------



## NR4P

Stuart Sweet said:


> There are no really critical differences in size between the AM21 and the AM21N.


I actually have a spreadsheet of tests I ran on both a few months back. But never knew were to post it. Sig strength readings between an AM21 and AM21N side by side. If someone has suggestion, please let me know.

Back to HR34 topic now.
Agree after Dec. 8 could be 2012 or 2013 or whatever


----------



## RunnerFL

Alan Gordon said:


> I guess we know who wins the prize if true...


Well my statement wasn't based on availability for new vs existing. I was only stating that the last "trial" area deal that I remember was only about a month long.


----------



## RunnerFL

DarkLogix said:


> About how long till you "RunnerFL" would expect solidsignal to have them?


Next year at the soonest for sure, probably a few months into the year too. If I were a betting man I'd say late March. Remember I have no more info than you guys, mine is purely a guess that I pulled out of my you know what.


----------



## Alan Gordon

RunnerFL said:


> Well my statement wasn't based on availability for new vs existing. I was only stating that the last "trial" area deal that I remember was only about a month long.


I know.

I expect Shades228's statement to be correct. I can see DirecTV rolling out the HR34 (most likely in small quantities) to new subs (nationwide) before the year is out.

1Q 2012 will seem like an eternity to those of us waiting for one. Given my current issues, I'm aware I couldn't get one if they were available to existing subs today, but my (somewhat naive) hope is that I'll be able to afford one once they come out. I'm chomping at the bit to replace a few of my STBs with one, but I'll be honest, I'm still anxiously awaiting news of monthly fees associated with it. I may be chomping for nothing...

~Alan


----------



## timf

Is there any update on the C30? I would think they would want this to be available before starting a full-scale roll out of the HR34. Using H25s for remote terminals doesn't harness the key advantages the HR34 brings over the HR24.


----------



## Drucifer

timf said:


> Is there any update on the C30? I would think they would want this to be available before starting a full-scale roll out of the HR34. Using H25s for remote terminals doesn't harness the key advantages the HR34 brings over the HR24.


I'm hoping there will be some C30 info at CES '12.

I'm going to get the HR34, and I'm looking to replace the Guest Room H21 with a C30. If I like it, I have other rooms I'll probably do equipment swaps.


----------



## wco81

Just to make sure, this is the next DVR for D*? The Tivo return that was announced years ago isn't going to happen?


----------



## Groundhog45

wco81 said:


> Just to make sure, this is the next DVR for D*? The Tivo return that was announced years ago isn't going to happen?


This is the next DVR home server from DirecTV. The expected Tivo is model THR22-100, still expected to eventually be release.


----------



## grassfeeder

I am really excited about this potential release. I agree with what the other poster had mentioned with a possible March release with Solid Signal - that's at the earliest....

I'm putting off buying televisions for the other rooms until this thing is out and operational......I don't want/need any more than 1 box in my house.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Drucifer said:


> I'm hoping there will be some C30 info at CES '12.
> 
> I'm going to get the HR34, and I'm looking to replace the Guest Room H21 with a C30. If I like it, I have other rooms I'll probably do equipment swaps.


I would be very surprised to see the C30-700 shown at CES.


----------



## wahooq

> Originally Posted by djpadz
> I didn't see that this had already been posted, so apologies if this is already common knowledge, but I just talked to D*, and (at least in the Seattle area), the HR34 will be available "after December 8."


Actually not available to existing customers untill 1Q 2012


----------



## Stuart Sweet

And I'd say that's a best case scenario.


----------



## PaceHD

Do we know how the HR 34 is affected by the Thai floods - Pace's HDD supplier Western Digital has issues.


----------



## DarkLogix

I would guess that ether pase would switch providers in the short term to get more in or slow production and try to buy up all of the models they use.


----------



## RunnerFL

PaceHD said:


> Do we know how the HR 34 is affected by the Thai floods - Pace's HDD supplier Western Digital has issues.


It's not just Western Digital with issues.


----------



## DarkLogix

RunnerFL said:


> It's not just Western Digital with issues.


Ya which is why I would suspect they would buy drives from as many manufacturers as possible/needed so taht they can meet demand


----------



## JeffTex42

Drucifer said:


> I'm hoping there will be some C30 info at CES '12.
> 
> I'm going to get the HR34, and I'm looking to replace the Guest Room H21 with a C30. If I like it, I have other rooms I'll probably do equipment swaps.


Has there been a First Look done on the C30?

This is what I found from Google ... Pace Press Release.


----------



## RunnerFL

JeffTex42 said:


> Has there been a First Look done on the C30?


No


----------



## David Ortiz

JeffTex42 said:


> Has there been a First Look done on the C30?
> 
> This is what I found from Google ... Pace Press Release.





RunnerFL said:


> No


But there is a picture of it on the RVU Alliance product page. http://www.rvualliance.org/products


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That's clearly a fake. Trust me, that's pure Photoshop.


----------



## harsh

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would be very surprised to see the C30-700 shown at CES.


It seems like someone's going to have to show some RVU stuff or it might wither on the vine. It would appear that the C30 remains the lone RVU certified device (Pace claimed that the HR34 is "RVU compliant").

The C30 was to have made its official debut at IBC in early September.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I didn't say there would be no RVU receivers or televisions at CES. I said I would be very surprised to see the C30-700 there. For one thing, DIRECTV hasn't had a booth at CES for years.

And I know there were those who wish the C30 had been shown but alas...

I guess what you have to ask yourself is... how many times has Stuart said that he didn't expect a C30 to be shown at a particular time or place, or that no RVU clients were available, etc... and then ask yourself how often Stuart's right about stuff like that, and how often Stuart makes concrete statements without the facts to back them up... 

If I were the casual reader of this thread I'd be considering all that stuff.


----------



## Skarzon

Good stuff Stuart :lol:

I know there aren't any specifics out on the C30, but what would an educated guess be on the size? It's just a thin client processing information from an RVU server, so I can't imagine it would need to be any more than maybe half the size of a D11...?


----------



## dpeters11

DarkLogix said:


> Ya which is why I would suspect they would buy drives from as many manufacturers as possible/needed so taht they can meet demand


There aren't that many, and there are pending mergers that would reduce the numbers almost to half. There are 5 now, including Toshiba, WD, Seagate, Samsung and Hitachi. The last two would go away.

And the flooding isn't just affecting the drives, it's components of drives.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Why would you need a C30 when an H25 can do the same thing, and give you a live tuner at that location? With a SWIM8 you can have the HR34 (main TV with 5 tuners) and still have 3 extra TV's, each with their own tuner. Or am I missing something?


----------



## dsw2112

TheRatPatrol said:


> ...Or am I missing something?


The H25 can't do RVU.


----------



## Drucifer

Skarzon said:


> Good stuff Stuart :lol:
> 
> I know there aren't any specifics out on the C30, but *what would an educated guess be on the size?* It's just a thin client processing information from an RVU server, so I can't imagine it would need to be any more than maybe half the size of a D11...?


Probably all the jacks will dictate its overall size.


----------



## Drucifer

TheRatPatrol said:


> Why would you need a C30 when an H25 can do the same thing, and give you a live tuner at that location? With a SWIM8 you can have the HR34 (main TV with 5 tuners) and still have 3 extra TV's, each with their own tuner. Or am I missing something?


The monthly fee.


----------



## Laxguy

Skarzon said:


> Good stuff Stuart :lol:
> 
> I know there aren't any specifics out on the C30, but what would an educated guess be on the size? It's just a thin client processing information from an RVU server, so I can't imagine it would need to be any more than maybe half the size of a D11...?


I've posited in the past that it could be the size of a band converter, with one person violently disagreeing. I have no inside info.


----------



## markrogo

Laxguy said:


> I've posited in the past that it could be the size of a band converter, with one person violently disagreeing. I have no inside info.


It could certainly be tiny. How tiny will more likely be a design decision rather than any particular technological limitation. I doubt they will be the size of band converters because that might confuse people, cause them to go flying (along with their IR receivers), etc.


----------



## HoTat2

TheRatPatrol said:


> Why would you need a C30 when an H25 can do the same thing, and give you a live tuner at that location? With a SWIM8 you can have the HR34 (main TV with 5 tuners) and still have 3 extra TV's, each with their own tuner. *Or am I missing something?*


You are missing something 

Since an H25 is a STB receiver which has no DVR capability for a live TV buffer whereas an RVU client will.


----------



## harsh

Stuart Sweet said:


> I didn't say there would be no RVU receivers or televisions at CES.


At the C30 appears to be the only certified RVU device at this time, what else can they show? Are you expecting a plethora of Samsung TVs to be certified (or at least software compatibility enabled) by the time of the show?

Of course the question remains as to whether or not RVU is necessary for the HR34 to be useful or even successful. I'm betting that most don't care as they intend to use it without RVU.

The closest comparison I can think of is the HR21P where I suspect that very few took advantage of the OWLink optical HDMI feature.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

harsh said:


> At the C30 appears to be the only certified RVU device at this time, what else can they show? Are you expecting a plethora of Samsung TVs to be certified (or at least software compatibility enabled) by the time of the show?
> 
> Of course the question remains as to whether or not RVU is necessary for the HR34 to be useful or even successful. I'm betting that most don't care as they intend to use it without RVU.
> 
> The closest comparison I can think of is the HR21P where I suspect that very few took advantage of the OWLink optical HDMI feature.


Your missing the point here. They dont have to be "certified" in order to be shown and stated they are RVU devices. haven't we seen the C30 and HR34/HMC30 well before any certification was done by RVU alliance on them publically at least?.....


----------



## Laxguy

HoTat2 said:


> You are missing something
> 
> Since an H25 is a STB receiver which has no DVR capability for a live TV buffer whereas an RVU client will.


How do you know the buffering will take place in the client? (Vs. @ the HR34?)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Drucifer said:


> The monthly fee.


I think there might be a monthly fee for RVU clients as well. I'm not sure that's set in stone.



harsh said:


> At the C30 appears to be the only certified RVU device at this time, what else can they show? Are you expecting a plethora of Samsung TVs to be certified (or at least software compatibility enabled) by the time of the show?(...)





Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Your missing the point here. They dont have to be "certified" in order to be shown and stated they are RVU devices. haven't we seen the C30 and HR34/HMC30 well before any certification was done by RVU alliance on them publically at least?.....


My point exactly, Sarge. I don't know for certain what will be shown, but I don't see why something would have to be RVU certified to be shown at a trade show notorious for vaporware.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Oh, one more thing I'm sad to point out: Samsung "D" series smart TVs had a firmware update in the last 30 days and the RVU client still isn't visible in it.


----------



## wahooq

> I think there might be a monthly fee for RVU clients as well. I'm not sure that's set in stone.


With the HR34 there will be a 6. per month/per room fee


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That's what I've heard too... but not sure if that's completely finalized.


----------



## wahooq

it is....


----------



## HoTat2

wahooq said:


> it is....


Can't say as I'm really surprised. For such a free per/month programming service for RVU clients would obviously decimate DIRECTV's current $6.00 additional per/receiver price model.


----------



## DarkLogix

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's what I've heard too... but not sure if that's completely finalized.


If you have to pay a fee to use a RVU client then whats the point? just get another reciver


----------



## Drucifer

wahooq said:



> With the HR34 there will be a 6. per month/*per room fee*


Link please


----------



## Skarzon

DarkLogix said:


> If you have to pay a fee to use a RVU client then whats the point? just get another reciver


Probably size and convenience, plus the option to not have any additional hardware with SmartTV's.


----------



## Drucifer

DarkLogix said:


> If you have to pay a fee to use a RVU client then whats the point? just get another receiver


Or better yet, another provider?


----------



## HoTat2

Skarzon said:


> Probably size and convenience, plus the option to not have any additional hardware with SmartTV's.


And no live TV buffering for the current STB receivers as I noted earlier ....


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"wahooq" said:


> it is....


lot to claim before even a first look has been put out there....

anything could change b4 the product is actually rolled out no?....


----------



## wahooq

its not leaking anything the system is out in certain markets and yes the protocols are in place already...just letting you guys know


----------



## Drucifer

The only question I have for the RVU client end -- can it also do PIP?


----------



## wahooq

> The only question I have for the RVU client end -- can it also do PIP?


no only from the receiver itself...at this time


----------



## ksalno

DarkLogix said:


> If you have to pay a fee to use a RVU client then whats the point? just get another reciver


Agreed. I currently have 4 HR20 and 2 HR24 installed. I use one HR20 in a closet with RF remote control enabled to feed 5 TVs that are in rooms that are lightly used and almost never at the same time. 2 of the TVs use the HDMI and component out connections and they work fine. The other three run through a frequency modulator (where they used to be combined with CATV feed but that is gone) onto on long coax runs to upstairs guest bedrooms. These worked fine until HD. Now the PQ is poor.

I was going to replace the HR20 with 5 HR24s (I have multi-room so these TVs don't need DVR function) but the $30/month for TVs that may not even be used in a month didn't make sense. When I heard about the HR34 I was hoping that would be my solution. Use it to replace the HR20 in the closet and get external RVUs for the 3 TVs upstairs. Now it sounds like that won't save me anything, so rather than wait for the HR34, I may as well just order the HR24s and have them in time for Thanksgiving guests.


----------



## Rtm

Is the RVU/H24/H25 capable of rewinding live tv/current channel?


----------



## dettxw

The work-around using the H receivers is to start a program recording on a DVR then the receiver can immediately start playing the recording via MRV which allows pause & rewind (and FF if there's enough time lapse between when the recording was started and the current state of playback).

You can schedule the recording on the DVR, accessing the DirecTV website with a PC or smart phone, or even a smart phone app that controls the DVR. 

edit - and I forgot the obvious, you can set up recordings on the DVR9(s) from the receiver(s).


----------



## harsh

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Your missing the point here. They dont have to be "certified" in order to be shown and stated they are RVU devices. haven't we seen the C30 and HR34/HMC30 well before any certification was done by RVU alliance on them publically at least?.....


If they're trying to establish a standard, the RVU Alliance, like HDMI and other standards organizations, needs to make sure that the name and/or service mark aren't affixed to something that isn't certified or at least pending. The first devices will set the tone for the long term and when the goal is cross-compatibility, strict adherence is an imperative.

The previous trade shows where the HMC and clients have been present have been little more than technology demonstrations but at some point RVU is going to have to be formally introduced to reach beyond the membership of the alliance as a functional standard.

This is much more than DIRECTV pitching some proprietary gobbledygook or bastardized version of some other standard.


----------



## RunnerFL

Rtm said:


> Is the RVU/H24/H25 capable of rewinding live tv/current channel?


There is no RVU receiver, yet, and no the H2X's are not capable of any trickplay on live tv.


----------



## Groundhog45

ksalno said:


> Agreed. I currently have 4 HR20 and 2 HR24 installed. I use one HR20 in a closet with RF remote control enabled to feed 5 TVs that are in rooms that are lightly used and almost never at the same time. 2 of the TVs use the HDMI and component out connections and they work fine. The other three run through a frequency modulator (where they used to be combined with CATV feed but that is gone) onto on long coax runs to upstairs guest bedrooms. These worked fine until HD. Now the PQ is poor.
> 
> I was going to replace the HR20 with 5 HR24s (I have multi-room so these TVs don't need DVR function) but the $30/month for TVs that may not even be used in a month didn't make sense. When I heard about the HR34 I was hoping that would be my solution. Use it to replace the HR20 in the closet and get external RVUs for the 3 TVs upstairs. Now it sounds like that won't save me anything, so rather than wait for the HR34, I may as well just order the HR24s and have them in time for Thanksgiving guests.


See this thread for a possible solution.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"RunnerFL" said:


> There is no RVU receiver, yet, and no the H2X's are not capable of any trickplay on live tv.


But it'd sure be cool to be able to stick a usb drive on em and have em least buffer 2hr of the channel...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Cool, but unlikely.


----------



## RunnerFL

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> But it'd sure be cool to be able to stick a usb drive on em and have em least buffer 2hr of the channel...


That would be cool.


----------



## cthomp21

IMO, a $6 per room fee for the HR34 for each attached RVU client = FAIL

I could understand up to an additional $18/mo for an HR34 with >= 3 RVU clients attached. But, anything more just doesn't make sense. 

Note: I am also assuming a maximum of 3 attached "active" RVU clients with a maximum of 8 "registered" RVU clients.

D* should really just charge some type of "Advanced Receiver Fee" of around $20 which would include a fully functional HR34 (3 active clients, 8 registered clients) and MRV. Let people buy each RVU client outright (around $50) and own them. Or, people can buy RVU enabled TVs or other devices that will work with the HR34.

Just my $0.02


----------



## markrogo

Let's stop encouraging DirecTV to charge gigantic monthly fees for the HR34. Some of us want it for the multiple tuners and don't intend to have 3 rooms hooked up at all. If the monthly fee is $18-20, we're no longer customers. I don't see how that's a win either.


----------



## beer_geek

markrogo said:


> Let's stop encouraging DirecTV to charge gigantic monthly fees for the HR34. Some of us want it for the multiple tuners and don't intend to have 3 rooms hooked up at all. If the monthly fee is $18-20, we're no longer customers. I don't see how that's a win either.


Agreed. I'd just want it to be just another DVR with a boat load of tuners connected to my non-supported whole house setup.


----------



## cthomp21

markrogo said:


> Let's stop encouraging DirecTV to charge gigantic monthly fees for the HR34. Some of us want it for the multiple tuners and don't intend to have 3 rooms hooked up at all. If the monthly fee is $18-20, we're no longer customers. I don't see how that's a win either.


note that I said "fully functional". If you're not using RVU clients, then have DirecTV disable that certain functionality and charge the standard HD-DVR rates. To others such as myself, we want the HR34 for the multiroom functionality. My family can get along with 5 tuners in total, but I need lots of receivers to service all of the TVs in my house.


----------



## Skarzon

markrogo said:


> Let's stop encouraging DirecTV to charge gigantic monthly fees for the HR34. Some of us want it for the multiple tuners and don't intend to have 3 rooms hooked up at all. If the monthly fee is $18-20, we're no longer customers. I don't see how that's a win either.


I don't think they are encouraging huge monthly fees for the HR34, just a capped option for those that want to use the HR34 for multi-room setups. If you don't use it like that, then you wouldn't have to pay the multi-room premium.


----------



## markrogo

Skarzon said:


> I don't think they are encouraging huge monthly fees for the HR34, just a capped option for those that want to use the HR34 for multi-room setups. If you don't use it like that, then you wouldn't have to pay the multi-room premium.


And that's fine. And I agree, some kind of discount is appropriate given the net cost of the hardware. There has just been some loose language over the course of the discussion around the HR34. There are a lot of us looking forward to it who might never use multiple clients while some of you are looking forward to that feature.


----------



## ksalno

Groundhog45 said:


> See this thread for a possible solution.


For some reason I can't access this thread via the link. There are apparently some restrictions on my account until I post 5 messages. Maybe that is blocking me. Can you provide a tag or some keywords I can search on to get to it?

Thanks.


----------



## RunnerFL

ksalno said:


> For some reason I can't access this thread via the link. There are apparently some restrictions on my account until I post 5 messages. Maybe that is blocking me. Can you provide a tag or some keywords I can search on to get to it?
> 
> Thanks.


You have to be a member of the Cutting Edge (CE) section of this site to view that thread.


----------



## jlangner

So to make sure I understand..If I get a HR-34 and use HD receivers or HD-DVRs in my other rooms and not rvu, do I still have to pay the extra $6 per room in addition to the receiver rental? Or is it one or the other?


----------



## Drew2k

jlangner said:


> So to make sure I understand..If I get a HR-34 and use HD receivers or HD-DVRs in my other rooms and not rvu, do I still have to pay the extra $6 per room in addition to the receiver rental? Or is it one or the other?


Since all receivers after the HR34 would be H21 or higher, yes, you would pay $6 mirroring fee for those additional receivers.


----------



## jlangner

Ok, so I will still pay what I am paying now..thats fine, I was thinking it was an additional charge.


----------



## cj71

I did several searches and couldn't find the answer, so apologies if this has already been asked.

I have 2 HR20-100. Had them for 5+ years (probably going on 8). One of them is starting to act a little weird. Doesn't work consistently in my whole home setup, can't connect to my iPad app (on directv website says rec id is 0). So thinking about replacing, of course I see this HR34 which looks sweet. I see it won't be available to me until 2012.  However I'm a patient man and my receivers all record and play back fine, so no urgent replacements needed. 

I see the HR34 has the ability to record 5 streams at the same time. Thus not only could I replace by failing HR20, but I could replace both of them and still record 1 more stream then I have currently. My question is when I look at the screen shots I only see one satellite connection. On my old HR20, I have a connection for each stream I have to record, so my 2 HR20 require 4 cables running from my splitter. Can I just hook up one satellite cable coming from my splitter to an HR34 and record 5 shows at once? Or do I need some special hardware between the dish the splitter and the receiver?


----------



## harsh

cj71 said:


> Can I just hook up one satellite cable coming from my splitter to an HR34 and record 5 shows at once? Or do I need some special hardware between the dish the splitter and the receiver?


You'll need either a SWM8 switch or a SWM LNB assembly to connect the HR34.

Don't lose sight of the fact that the HR34 alone provides output for just one TV. If you have more than one, you'll need additional boxes and an HR20 may ulitmately make more sense than a RVU adapter.


----------



## dettxw

A SWM setup is required of course. If you're only using one box, the HR34, then a splitter isn't even required for the single coax line from SWM to HR34. One coax carries all 5 tuner inputs (e.g. 8 per SWM16 output).


----------



## HeadHunterSLC

I'm in a test market and I called ahead to my installer to try to get an 34. He said he can't get one unless its a new install, has 3 or more locations and he doesn't get to pick it out himself, it only is given to him at the warehouse when he picks up his equipment. In one month he has seen 2 and on both installs he said the person had no idea about any of hte equipment, he felt it was wasteful to give them to new subs, as they have no idea what they are getting.

Anyways, so goes my attempt to get one. Though i'm happy with the HR24 and H25 I got.


----------



## sigma1914

HeadHunterSLC said:


> I'm in a test market and I called ahead to my installer to try to get an 34. He said he can't get one unless its a new install, has 3 or more locations and he doesn't get to pick it out himself, it only is given to him at the warehouse when he picks up his equipment. In one month he has seen 2 and on both installs he said the person had no idea about any of hte equipment, he felt it was wasteful to give them to new subs, as they have no idea what they are getting.
> 
> Anyways, so goes my attempt to get one. Though i'm happy with the HR24 and H25 I got.


I can see it as a good thing to give it to the unsuspecting. If the average Joes can use it and be happy then more everyday subs will benefit. We're the geek power users, yes, but DirecTV has more Joes than us dorks.


----------



## millsjq

I do not have a whole house set up, yet. If I could get a HR 34 I could record up to four programs and still watch one channel on my Tv. However, if I had two HR24 (I have one now) networked as a whole house would I am two record more than one channel and still watch one. in other words can I share tuners between the two HR24s? I would have one in my living room an one in the bed room.


----------



## NR4P

millsjq said:


> I do not have a whole house set up, yet. If I could get a HR 34 I could record up to four programs and still watch one channel on my Tv. However, if I had two HR24 (I have one now) networked as a whole house would I am two record more than one channel and still watch one. in other words can I share tuners between the two HR24s? I would have one in my living room an one in the bed room.


With two HR24's, you have a total of four tuners. So you can watch one thing and record 3 at the same time. Or watch two things live and record two things at same time. With WHDVR, you can only remotely watch one thing at time. So you really aren't sharing tuners across the home.


----------



## tgaratx

Not sure if I'm the first but I'm getting HR34 installed today. I was hoping for the the HR24 but was surprised when the tech told me he had the HR34. 

Apparently I'm in an area where they are doing some beta testing?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

:welcome_s!

Wow! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Sixto

tgaratx said:


> Not sure if I'm the first but I'm getting HR34 installed today. I was hoping for the the HR24 but was surprised when the tech told me he had the HR34.
> 
> Apparently I'm in an area where they are doing some beta testing?


Fantastic!


----------



## Sixto

tgaratx said:


> Not sure if I'm the first but I'm getting HR34 installed today. I was hoping for the the HR24 but was surprised when the tech told me he had the HR34.
> 
> Apparently I'm in an area where they are doing some beta testing?


I'm sure we'll have lots of questions, you being the first non field test box we know about ... 

Be curious if you can get a glimpse at the bottom of the HR34 as it's being installed ... manufacture date, location, and any sticker with any other information such as hardware level or anything interesting.

Also, how many total boxes are being installed. HR34 and H25s?

You're getting an awesome box.

Thanks!


----------



## Laxguy

tgaratx said:


> Not sure if I'm the first but I'm getting HR34 installed today. I was hoping for the the HR24 but was surprised when the tech told me he had the HR34.
> 
> Apparently I'm in an area where they are doing some beta testing?


Oh, yeah, baby! What a great first post, and welcome, also!

You may want to look into the CE program as updates to software happen there first, discussions, etc. (It's free, just requires registration on top of what you've already done to join DBSTalk.)


----------



## tgaratx

Install is complete and went pretty smoothly considering it was raining...have to give kudos to the tech that did the install he was very professional, organized and did a good job.

I now have the HR34 and 2 HR25's with the Premier package. From what I understand it was this combo that enable me to be one of the first. So others wanting a similar setup will want to make sure they request the DVR and a minimum of 2 HD receivers. But don't take my word on this until someone else can confirm.

Looks like the box was manufactured in China on 9/13/11. Model is HR34-700.


----------



## tgaratx

Laxguy said:


> Oh, yeah, baby! What a great first post, and welcome, also!
> 
> You may want to look into the CE program as updates to software happen there first, discussions, etc. (It's free, just requires registration on top of what you've already done to join DBSTalk.)


What is the CE program?


----------



## LameLefty

tgaratx said:


> What is the CE program?


Congratulations on the HR34.

The CE program is described here: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=171


----------



## Laxguy

Thanks, LL.

TG- Unless you *really* hit the jackpot, your receivers are H25's- still the latest and greatest I know about. (The "R" designates a recorder). And thanks for the reporting!


----------



## tgaratx

Laxguy said:


> Thanks, LL.
> 
> TG- Unless you *really* hit the jackpot, your receivers are H25's- still the latest and greatest I know about. (The "R" designates a recorder). And thanks for the reporting![/QUOTE
> 
> You are correct, they are H25's.


----------



## Groundhog45

Congrats on the new setup and keep us posted on how you like it.


----------



## Drucifer

LameLefty said:


> Congratulations on the HR34.
> 
> The CE program is described here:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=171


Is there a five post limit to view that? He currently at four.


----------



## Sixto

tgaratx said:


> You are correct, they are H25's.


Congrats, you did great.

An HR34 with H25s is a great setup.

Probably safe to assume you're running firmware 0x04C0 (check system setup screen).

If you do ever "restart" for any reason it would be cool to know some of the info from the receiver diagnostics screen such as hardware revision level. You can also see the hard-drive model on the test screen.

You get to the hardware screen by pressing SELECT when the screen shows "Running receiver self-check" during the boot process.

Very interested in the HR34 Hardware Revision level on that very first screen of the diagnostics menu.


----------



## LameLefty

Drucifer said:


> Is there a five post limit to view that? He currently at four.


If there is, I'm sure he'll figure it out.


----------



## ksalno

Drucifer said:


> Is there a five post limit to view that? He currently at four.


No 5 post limit restriction for me once I joined the Group.


----------



## harsh

tgaratx said:


> So others wanting a similar setup will want to make sure they request the DVR and a minimum of 2 HD receivers.


I wonder if this is the long term solution to no RVU clients and why the HR34 hasn't been certified.


----------



## Laxguy

ksalno said:


> No 5 post limit restriction for me once I joined the Group.


Cool! And welcome!

IIRC, you have to have five posts before you can insert links or PM. No requirement for viewing links, which is what maybe was referred to.


----------



## tgaratx

Sixto said:


> Congrats, you did great.
> 
> An HR34 with H25s is a great setup.
> 
> Probably safe to assume you're running firmware 0x04C0 (check system setup screen).
> 
> If you do ever "restart" for any reason it would be cool to know some of the info from the receiver diagnostics screen such as hardware revision level. You can also see the hard-drive model on the test screen.
> 
> You get to the hardware screen by pressing SELECT when the screen shows "Running receiver self-check" during the boot process.
> 
> Very interested in the HR34 Hardware Revision level on that very first screen of the diagnostics menu.


Yes, my firmware is 0x04C0.

Here is what came up on the initial diag screen:
Software 0x04C0
BIST Version 5.63
BSL Version 1.05
Original SW Date 7/15/2011
HW Rev 2.4
ROM Spansion S29GL512P

Had to run the HD test to get the HD info
Manufacturer Western Digital
Model WDCWD10EURS-630AB1
Temp: 102F
Files System Verification: Passed
SMART Short Test: Passed


----------



## Sixto

tgaratx said:


> Yes, my firmware is 0x04C0.
> 
> Here is what came up on the initial diag screen ...


Thanks tgaratx ... perfect.

Enjoy!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Since I don't think anyone brought it up here, the DirecTV November 2011 Field Services Update includes a portion of time explaining about the HR34. 

There isn't any new information, so no one is missing anything, and there's no porn in the video for those that care for that sort of thing, so you're good either way.

~Alan


----------



## David Ortiz

Alan Gordon said:


> Since I don't think anyone brought it up here, the DirecTV November 2011 Field Services Update includes a portion of time explaining about the HR34.
> 
> There isn't any new information, so no one is missing anything, and there's no porn in the video for those that care for that sort of thing, so you're good either way.
> 
> ~Alan


Equipment manuals at directv.com show new GUI and HR34 manual is also there.


----------



## markrogo

... let the anticipation of a larger rollout.... continue?


----------



## foosman

They are advertising a new 5 tuner media receiver in the Austin American Statesman...good luck getting one.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So, those of you that have been testing these so far, how do you guys like them? Any issues? Any other cool things you can share with us thus far? Any guess as to when they'll be available?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

TheRatPatrol said:


> So, those of you that have been testing these so far, how do you guys like them? Any issues? Any other cool things you can share with us thus far? Any guess as to when they'll be available?


Great box for those that record a lot and watch a lot of tv like myself.

Only complaint is if it were to go down at some point I will have 2x the stuff ill lose from the harddrive, and 2x the recordings/series links ill have to manually put back in. Really hope to get a solution to that somehow in the future....making purchase of new boxes/upgrades/replacements easier on the customer...


----------



## Sixto

TheRatPatrol said:


> So, those of you that have been testing these so far, how do you guys like them? Any issues? Any other cool things you can share with us thus far? Any guess as to when they'll be available?


Personally, I find an HD DVR with 5 tuners, 1TB, and PIP to be perfect. Quad tuner would also be fine, but 5 is awesome.

Never a tuner conflict, 220+ hours of HD is plenty (for me), and PIP is great for sports. Never a worry.

We'll always have at least two. If the kids were younger, I might have considered 3, but two is perfect now (and fits in a nice SWiM-16 configuration).

All in tandem with H25 remote units to enable everyone to access their content anywhere in the home (Basement, Kitchen, Bedrooms, ...).


----------



## goduke

Sixto said:


> Personally, I find an HD DVR with 5 tuners, 1TB, and PIP to be perfect. Quad tuner would also be fine, but 5 is awesome.
> 
> Never a tuner conflict, 220+ hours of HD is plenty (for me), and PIP is great for sports. Never a worry.
> 
> We'll always have at least two. If the kids were younger, I might have considered 3, but two is perfect now (and fits in a nice SWiM-16 configuration).
> 
> All in tandem with H25 remote units to enable everyone to access their content anywhere in the home (Basement, Kitchen, Bedrooms, ...).


Your set-up is very close to what I am looking for. That looks great!

[link omitted]

How do I get what you have?


----------



## Skarzon

goduke said:


> How do I get what you have?


This.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Just be patient, it will be a few more months before HR34s are available nationally.


----------



## harsh

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just be patient, it will be a few more months before HR34s are available nationally.


Is that to existing subscribers or just new subscribers who meet the minimum TV requirement?


----------



## ndole

harsh said:


> Is that to existing subscribers or just new subscribers who meet the minimum TV requirement?


I'm pretty sure it'll be available as the preferred method for new installs, and available for upgrades to existing subs through something similar to the cost of a WHDVR upgade.

Not sure what you mean about a minimum tv requirement.. What kind of requirement would that be?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Right now it's new subscribers. It will be a while before existing subs get it.


----------



## harsh

ndole said:


> Not sure what you mean about a minimum tv requirement.. What kind of requirement would that be?


A minimum of three TVs on the install order is the claim that's circulating.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> Right now it's new subscribers. It will be a while before existing subs get it.


And just how long is a while?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Longer than "soon."


----------



## Steve

ndole said:


> Not sure what you mean about a minimum tv requirement.. What kind of requirement would that be?


Wouldn't surprise me if it was a minimum of $18 a month in "add'l receiver" revenue, so a four display install. An HR34 and 3 H25's would be a nice WHDVR set-up and connect nicely to a SWM LNB or a SWM8.


----------



## Laxguy

TheRatPatrol said:


> And just how long is a while?


Semi-soon......


----------



## markrogo

Steve said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if it was a minimum of $18 a month in "add'l receiver" revenue, so a four display install. An HR34 and 3 H25's would be a nice WHDVR set-up and connect nicely to a SWM LNB or a SWM8.


I'll be completely honest. If after waiting 4 years, I'm going to get denied for not having 4 TVs or have to pay $18 a month regardless of not having 4 TVs, I'll find another way to record TV that doesn't involve DirecTV. And my $150/month average can be spent elsewhere.


----------



## gimp

Do the new HR34s support 3TB esata drives?


----------



## David Ortiz

"Requirement" is perhaps the wrong word. The situation is that the HR34 is in a soft rollout and is only available in a few markets. Currently, new installations in those markets with Whole-Home and four rooms seem to be the only way to get an HR34.

Hopefully once there are enough units available, there will be no problem getting one.


----------



## Groundhog45

gimp said:


> Do the new HR34s support 3TB esata drives?


I believe 2TB is the currently supported max size drive.


----------



## Drucifer

Had a DirecTV Tech at my home today. And like I do whenever I'm talking to one, I asked about the HR34. They just started showing up he said. But for the next two weeks, the techs are going to train on how to correctly install it. After that, the word is only new customers, but he said tech may start carrying them in their trucks. He also said he didn't understand DirecTV general policy regarding replacements old boxes with HR24 because there are tons of them on shelves.

And he said DirecTV has lots in the works regarding wireless. He was also impress by my HDGUI. But also a little lost.


----------



## Drucifer

TheRatPatrol said:


> And just how long is a while?


Got the hint today, it may be as soon as mid-January for existing. All depends how strict your local area is with limiting them to new installs.


----------



## Herdfan

Drucifer said:


> Got the hint today, it may be as soon as mid-January for existing. All depends how strict your local area is with limiting them to new installs.


That would imply a local company gets to come to my house. Complete non-starter. In 17 years of having DirecTV, not one single person contracted by DirecTV has touched, or other than my dish, even seen my installation. Not going to start now.


----------



## dettxw

"gimp" said:


> Do the new HR34s support 3TB esata drives?


Goes up to the std 2TB as far as I know.


----------



## gusjohnson

Just heard about the HR34 and am very excited. Several questions though.

From the "First Look" doc, what does "provides support for 100 Series Links" mean?

Also the doc says "For those who choose to put the HR34 in a media cabinet, an IR control port is provided". Does that mean no RF remote?

Does the "DirecTV RVU client device" exist yet? How does it connect (ethernet? cable?). Anybody have one? Is it really silent? Does it turn on/off quickly? How much power does it draw when it is"off"? 

Finally, I have 4 DVRs on what I'm told is a SWiMLNB8, which I like because I'm able to connect my dish to the house over a single cable and then split using a simple splitter inside my house. Will this sort of cabling setup still work - ie just one line from the dish to under my house, then a single cable to the HR34 and perhaps one to an older HR24?

Thanks,

Gus


----------



## Sixto

"gusjohnson" said:


> Just heard about the HR34 and am very excited. Several questions though.
> 
> From the "First Look" doc, what does "provides support for 100 Series Links" mean?
> 
> Also the doc says "For those who choose to put the HR34 in a media cabinet, an IR control port is provided". Does that mean no RF remote?
> 
> Does the "DirecTV RVU client device" exist yet? How does it connect (ethernet? cable?). Anybody have one? Is it really silent? Does it turn on/off quickly? How much power does it draw when it is"off"?
> 
> Finally, I have 4 DVRs on what I'm told is a SWiMLNB8, which I like because I'm able to connect my dish to the house over a single cable and then split using a simple splitter inside my house. Will this sort of cabling setup still work - ie just one line from the dish to under my house, then a single cable to the HR34 and perhaps one to an older HR24?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gus


The HR2x receivers support 50 series in series manager, the HR34 is raised to 100.

Both IR and RF are supported, same as HR2x, but the HR34 adds an IR input port for an external IR receiver which can be some distance from the HR34, outside a cabinet for example.

No, a DirecTV RVU client device has not yet been released. It's expected to be a DECA only device (non Ethernet), as the H25.

Your LNB supports 8 tuners, which would be an HR34(5), one HR2x(2) and one H2x(1). Other option is a non-SWiM LNB and an external SWiM-16 which would support 16 tuners.


----------



## HoTat2

Sixto said:


> The HR2x receivers support 50 series in series manager, *the HR34 is raised to 50*. ...


Raised to "100" I think you meant ...


----------



## Sixto

Yep.


----------



## gusjohnson

Thanks Sixto! This is all very helpful.

The LNB / SWiM stuff is mysterious to me. But if the DirecTV RVU runs on DECA does that use SWiM ports? Or will a simple splitter continue to work?

Also, if I go to a non SWiM LNB to a SWiM-16 configuration, how many cables do I need to run from my Dish to my house? I believe I run just one now (to a splitter in my crawlspace). I don't mind running a second one but running 1 cable per DVR/RVU/Receiver all the way to the dish would be a big negative.

Thanks,

Gus


----------



## west99999

you would need 4 cable runs from the dish to the swm16


----------



## Sixto

gusjohnson said:


> Thanks Sixto! This is all very helpful.
> 
> The LNB / SWiM stuff is mysterious to me. But if the DirecTV RVU runs on DECA does that use SWiM ports? Or will a simple splitter continue to work?
> 
> Also, if I go to a non SWiM LNB to a SWiM-16 configuration, how many cables do I need to run from my Dish to my house? I believe I run just one now (to a splitter in my crawlspace). I don't mind running a second one but running 1 cable per DVR/RVU/Receiver all the way to the dish would be a big negative.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gus


An RVU client device does not itself use a SWiM tuner, it uses one of the five HR34 tuners, so adding a DirecTV RVU device will be as simple as just adding it to a splitter.

A non SWiM LNB with SWiM-16 requires 4 coax from dish to SWiM-16, and then one coax from each side of the SWiM-16 within the home, with splitters as appropriate. Each side of the SWiM-16 supports 8 tuners.


----------



## wco81

So any long-time subscriber not in the test markets manage to get one of these yet?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'd be surprised if there were.


----------



## gusjohnson

Sixto said:


> A non SWiM LNB with SWiM-16 requires 4 coax from dish to SWiM-16, and then one coax from each side of the SWiM-16 within the home, with splitters as appropriate. Each side of the SWiM-16 supports 8 tuners.


Got it - it's starting to be clearer how this all works. Can one place the SWiM-16 outside next to the dish? The description I saw on the web says OK for outdoor use but is that truly the case? Running two cables from the dish would be a lot better than 4.

Thanks.

- Gus


----------



## DarkLogix

gusjohnson said:


> Got it - it's starting to be clearer how this all works. Can one place the SWiM-16 outside next to the dish? The description I saw on the web says OK for outdoor use but is that truly the case? Running two cables from the dish would be a lot better than 4.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - Gus


Yes you can run the SWM16 outside if temp permits (ie if your in a very hot climate you might reconsider

but they say its ok for outdoor use so you should be able to

but the PI must be inside (and idealy on a UPS)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You can place the SWiM outside, in most weather conditions (I would think Mountain View would be ok) but not the power inserter. But there's no real benefit to it.


----------



## Drucifer

DarkLogix said:


> Yes you can run the SWM16 outside if temp permits (ie if your in a very hot climate you might reconsider
> 
> but they say its ok for outdoor use so you should be able to
> 
> but *the PI must be inside* (and idealy on a UPS)


My installer missed that part.


----------



## LameLefty

Drucifer said:


> My installer missed that part.


Your SWiM power inserter is installed outside?


----------



## Drucifer

LameLefty said:


> Your SWiM power inserter is installed outside?


Was.

The last big rain storm killed the PI. It did survive Irene and then the freak October snow storm, but the last one did it in.


----------



## Old_School

I am set for a new install Saturday... my mouth waters to the thought of a potential of this unit in my living room!:gott:


----------



## Laxguy

Old_School said:


> I am set for a new install Saturday... my mouth waters to the thought of a potential of this unit in my living room!:gott:


Welcome to DBS Talk!

What is coming in terms of setup? Besides the '34, that is.

Are you new to DIRECTV®, or just to the forum?


----------



## I WANT MORE

When do you reckon this Sum B will be available at Solid Signal?


----------



## harsh

wco81 said:


> So any long-time subscriber not in the test markets manage to get one of these yet?


Given that long-time subscribers are outside the set of new subscribers, chances are vanishingly slim.


----------



## shermanator

New to the forum, returning to DTV after 5 yrs of Uverse.
Supposed to be getting an HR34 and 3 hd receivers on Saturday. Will see what I actually receive.
Anyone know if Harmony remotes have the setup for the HR34?
Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The Harmony setups for HR24 will work just fine for HR34.

and... :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## Herdfan

I WANT MORE said:


> When do you reckon this Sum B will be available at Solid Signal?


Not soon enough.  I think we need a big pre-order thread like we had over a TCF before the release of the HR10. :eek2: :lol:

They don't even have them listed yet, so it will be a while. Which I personally think is a big slap in the face to loyal, long-term customers. I estimate I have paid DirecTV over $20K in the 17 years I have been a customer between equipment, premium package, extra receivers and NFLST. I would bet I am in top 1% of all-time subs in terms of revenue. Yet, some customer who has yet to pay them a dime gets their best stuff. I realize they need the new stuff to attract new customers, but when you hear about new customers getting an HR34 and had no idea they were getting it, then that is disappointing. At least they should trickle it out to existing subs even if they don't want to go all in.


----------



## Old_School

Laxguy said:


> Welcome to DBS Talk!
> 
> What is coming in terms of setup? Besides the '34, that is.
> 
> Are you new to DIRECTV®, or just to the forum?


thanks, we are gonna be getting an HD DVR and atleast 2 HD boxes. i guess we are at the mercy of directv as to what equipment they bring out (one can wish though).

I am not new to directv or DBStalk. I had D back in '09 and due to moving and some disagreements that OTARD could not help me with i sadly had to leave till now...lol

I was also a member here but, since its been awhile i could not remember my user name so i had to make a new one... i used to have some pretty good conversations with mr. sweet, joe diamand, and a few others...it great to be back to both!


----------



## Laxguy

Herdfan said:


> They don't even have them listed yet, so it will be a while. Which I personally think is a big slap in the face to loyal, long-term customers. I estimate I have paid DirecTV over $20K in the 17 years I have been a customer between equipment, premium package, extra receivers and NFLST. I would bet I am in top 1% of all-time subs in terms of revenue. Yet, some customer who has yet to pay them a dime gets their best stuff. I realize they need the new stuff to attract new customers, but when you hear about new customers getting an HR34 and had no idea they were getting it, then that is disappointing. At least they should trickle it out to existing subs even if they don't want to go all in.


Good point. I imagine the 34's are going only to whole house installs with 3+receivers. Dying to know what the RVU converter looks like. Or if they're just using 25's for now.


----------



## LameLefty

Laxguy said:


> Good point. I imagine the 34's are going only to whole house installs with 3+receivers. Dying to know what the RVU converter looks like. Or if they're just using 25's for now.


I'm pretty certain the few HR34 installs out "in the wild" are using H25's for secondary viewing locations. An HR34 + 3 H2x boxes nicely fills out a SWiM LNB.


----------



## wco81

Any word on additional charges, if any, that they are imposing for HR34?

If you have an HR34 and an HR22, that means from the HR22, I can view all the recordings on the HR34 but not vice versa?

So for this functionality, how much is the whole home DVR fee? What if I just wanted to replace an old HR20 in one room with the HR34 and keep the other HR22 and avoid the whole home DVR or having to rewire?

I have a regular multiswitch with 2 or 3 RG6 runs going to the living room and a pair of RG6 going to the bedroom.


----------



## Laxguy

LameLefty said:


> I'm pretty certain the few HR34 installs out "in the wild" are using H25's for secondary viewing locations. An HR34 + 3 H2x boxes nicely fills out a SWiM LNB.


/Drooling/...........

Do you know how to get your cows to stop drooling??

.

.

.

Teach 'em to spit!


----------



## LameLefty

wco81 said:


> If you have an HR34 and an HR22, that means from the HR22, I can view all the recordings on the HR34 but not vice versa?


Whole-Home DVR service/MRV works fine. You can view HR34 recordings from the HR22 (using the HR34 as a server) and you can view HR22 recordings from the HR34 (using the HR34 as a client).

You cannot avoid the Whole-Home fee and still use multi-room viewing, regardless of whether you upgrade your household cabling and multiswitch.


----------



## wco81

Hmm, what if I just wanted to replace an old HR20 with the HR34 and keep the HR22 and end up with 2 standalone DVRs?

I don't really need the ability to view content from one to the other. Just want more modern hardware with more capacity and supposedly the HR34 will go beyond the 50 season pass limit of the HR2X DVRs.


----------



## Drucifer

wco81 said:


> Hmm, what if I just wanted to replace an old HR20 with the HR34 and keep the HR22 and end up with 2 standalone DVRs?
> 
> *I don't really need the ability to view content from one to the other.* Just want more modern hardware with more capacity and supposedly the HR34 will go beyond the 50 season pass limit of the HR2X DVRs.


Then why a HR34?

A HR24 with an external 2TB is your cheaper alternative.


----------



## grassfeeder

I'm waiting for the 34 just because I have zero desire to have any additional boxes in my house. I want to replace an HR24 and two H24's with one HR34 and be done with it. I'll replace the two bedroom TV's with RVU compliant TV's - once I can verify which sets have built in internal ability to accept. Samsung, please release concrete information soon


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah, that's the kicker isn't it... the whole "there are no RVU televisions" thing.


----------



## David Ortiz

wco81 said:


> Any word on additional charges, if any, that they are imposing for HR34?
> 
> If you have an HR34 and an HR22, that means from the HR22, I can view all the recordings on the HR34 but not vice versa?
> 
> So for this functionality, how much is the whole home DVR fee? What if I just wanted to replace an old HR20 in one room with the HR34 and keep the other HR22 and avoid the whole home DVR or having to rewire?
> 
> I have a regular multiswitch with 2 or 3 RG6 runs going to the living room and a pair of RG6 going to the bedroom.


The HR34 has a single sat input and requires SWiM.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I have 6 DVRs now. I will be replacing one of them with the 34 and keeping the other 5 active.


----------



## patrick77

shermanator said:


> New to the forum, returning to DTV after 5 yrs of Uverse.
> Supposed to be getting an HR34 and 3 hd receivers on Saturday. Will see what I actually receive.
> Anyone know if Harmony remotes have the setup for the HR34?
> Thanks


Shermanator: Your location says Frisco, TX which is where I live as well. Is this where the HR34 installation is going? I'm switching over from Dish so I called D* just now and she said the HR34 was not an option. Is there a double-secret password to use when requesting service?

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## shermanator

No secret word or handshake, probably just a lying CSR. He assured that they would bring a 34 and I assured him that I would turn them away at the door if they do not. I hoped that full boat install with 34 and 3 HD receivers would do the trick. I'll know Saturday between 8-12. Not planning on canceling Uverse just yet


----------



## Drucifer

The original trial areas were . . . .
Austin, Texas
Colorado Springs, Colorado
Fresno, California
Phoenix, Arizona
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
Salt Lake City, Utah​But had an installer at my home last week, who said they have started to show up at his work site. So I would assume there has been an expansion of where they're being installed.


----------



## patrick77

"shermanator" said:


> No secret word or handshake, probably just a lying CSR. He assured that they would bring a 34 and I assured him that I would turn them away at the door if they do not. I hoped that full boat install with 34 and 3 HD receivers would do the trick. I'll know Saturday between 8-12. Not planning on canceling Uverse just yet


Cool, keep us posted.


----------



## McSpeed

I'm also in Frisco and look forward to hearing about availability. I look forward to ditching uverse as it has been very problematic.


----------



## Draconis

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, that's the kicker isn't it... the whole "there are no RVU televisions" thing.


Lets not forget that RVU-enabled clients are currently not available either.



shermanator said:


> No secret word or handshake, probably just a lying CSR. He assured that they would bring a 34 and I assured him that I would turn them away at the door if they do not. I hoped that full boat install with 34 and 3 HD receivers would do the trick. I'll know Saturday between 8-12. Not planning on canceling Uverse just yet


I would not say lying, just misinformed.

As for you getting a HR34-700, I would be VERY surprised if you got one outside of the markets *Drucifer* mentioned.


----------



## Drucifer

Draconis said:


> Lets not forget that RVU-enabled clients are currently not available either.
> 
> I would not say lying, just misinformed.
> 
> As for you getting a HR34-700, I would be VERY surprised if you got one outside of the markets *Drucifer* mentioned.


I also mention my tech saw them in his work site. I'm in NY. So HR34 are on the move.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm not sure of the exact rollout schedule, but common sense would tell you that it has to expand to new markets eventually.


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm not sure of the exact rollout schedule, but common sense would tell you that it has to expand to new markets eventually.


My tech also did mention that all the tech got to be train first before they are allow to install 'em. So he figures it would be early December for NEW INSTALLS.


----------



## harsh

Draconis said:


> Lets not forget that RVU-enabled clients are currently not available either.


Nor are there any RVU certified servers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah, you have to wonder about that don't you. What has the RVU alliance been up to?


----------



## grassfeeder

anyone with an HR34 and happen to have one of these 3 models to verify if in fact it can currently work w/o an additional box.

http://www.samsung.com/us/news/newsRead.do?news_seq=19794


----------



## RunnerFL

grassfeeder said:


> anyone with an HR34 and happen to have one of these 3 models to verify if in fact it can currently work w/o an additional box.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/news/newsRead.do?news_seq=19794


It's been posted in this thread many times... No Samsung TV's will work with the HR34 without a H21, H23, H24 or H25. There are no working, or certified, RVU clients at this time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I have an HR34 and a Samsung UN46D6420 and can confirm without a doubt, there is no RVU in it.


----------



## grassfeeder

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have an HR34 and a Samsung UN46D6420 and can confirm without a doubt, there is no RVU in it.


I would be super pissed if I were you.....one of the main factors in me buying one of those sets would be the RVU compatibility.


----------



## Laxguy

grassfeeder said:


> I would be super pissed if I were you.....one of the main factors in me buying one of those sets would be the RVU compatibility.


Stuart doesn't seem the type to get pissed at things such as that. And besides, there may be secret stuff inside the recent Sammys, waiting for a firmware update... Who knows??

The Shadow does..........
/maniacal laughter/

:lol:


----------



## SherSlick

Has anyone noticed this:

http://www.rvualliance.org/products

Looks like a D* RVU client to me..


----------



## adidas208

Laxguy said:


> Stuart doesn't seem the type to get pissed at things such as that. And besides, there may be secret stuff inside the recent Sammys, waiting for a firmware update... Who knows??
> 
> The Shadow does..........
> /maniacal laughter/
> 
> :lol:


Samsung 6000 series televisions with a software update that is tech invoked will make these particular series of televisions rvu capable. They have not yet released the software but they will soon. Also the c-30 that you guys are looking at will more than likely be a short lived model.:grin:


----------



## Drucifer

adidas208 said:


> Samsung 6000 series televisions with a software update that is tech invoked will make these particular series of televisions rvu capable. They have not yet released the software but they will soon.* Also the C-30 that you guys are looking at will more than likely be a short lived model.*:grin:


Why is that? All RVU TVs are currently huge. Not the idea size for most places where you would want a RVU-type connection -- guest room, den, kitchen, garage, etc.


----------



## adidas208

They are releasing another model called c31 later on next year.


----------



## RunnerFL

SherSlick said:


> Has anyone noticed this:
> 
> http://www.rvualliance.org/products
> 
> Looks like a D* RVU client to me..


It has not been released.


----------



## jsauser11

When Sammy releases the RVU firmware for the D6000 series, will they require a broad band DECA to hook into the cloud served by the HR34? I mean, will that be required for the internet connectivity to the D6000, or will it be able to hook directly up to the coax?


----------



## adidas208

Broadband deca then ethernet to the tv..cant run straight coax into tv...would be interesting though.


----------



## jsauser11

adidas208 said:


> Broadband deca then ethernet to the tv..cant run straight coax into tv...would be interesting though.


Thanks. That is what I thought would be required. Hopefully, small screen sets (32" or 36") will be coming out with RVU about the same time the HR-34 reaches wide distribution. Then I could sub the HR20-700 for the HR-34 and add a set in the kids room.


----------



## adidas208

sounds good. but if samsung is involved in it then i am wondering if they can make this software run on lets say a blu ray player and then youre set i would think. youre not linked to having to have another piece of dtv equip


----------



## TheRatPatrol

adidas208 said:


> Broadband deca then ethernet to the tv..cant run straight coax into tv...would be interesting though.


If the receivers can have built in DECA's, why can't the TV's? It would make for more of a simple connection, one coax cable into the back of the TV.


----------



## adidas208

Dont quote me, this is complete speculation. But maybe it has to do with directv not Manufacturing the tv or something and i am in agreeance that would make a slick setup.


----------



## Laxguy

adidas208 said:


> Broadband deca then ethernet to the tv..cant run straight coax into tv...would be interesting though.


Where do you get the info. that RVU will require ethernet? Other than DECA, that is. With a client, or a TV with built in client, I am pretty sure one cable from the HR34 will handle it all.


----------



## Drucifer

I agree. What I picked up about a RVU Client, they're not part of the DECA Cloud.


----------



## Sixto

It's been assumed that the TV would be Ethernet connected and communicate with the HR34 through the CCK. Same as Nomad.

It's technically possible to have a standalone self powered DECA dongle attached to the TV but probably not very likely unless there's plans for some mainstream supported kit.


----------



## adidas208

Laxguy said:


> Where do you get the info. that RVU will require ethernet? Other than DECA, that is. With a client, or a TV with built in client, I am pretty sure one cable from the HR34 will handle it all.


I am a service tech and we went through all of the training this week. There has to be coax ran to each location with a broadband deca of some sorts (either black or rcvr deca pwrd with 21vpi). that coax goes back to swm splitter creating that deca cloud and then ethernet to the tv. And this is all the initial ways to get this up and going. It would not surprise me if there werent a thousand different ways to get it to work with other providers.


----------



## harsh

TheRatPatrol said:


> If the receivers can have built in DECA's, why can't the TV's?


Too few homes have MoCA/DECA installations to warrant the cost and hit to the energy consumption.


----------



## harsh

Laxguy said:


> Where do you get the info. that RVU will require ethernet?


From the spec sheets on all the Samsung TVs that were claimed to be RVU capable. None of them claim to offer MoCA/DECA capability. Of course none of them indicate that they support RVU either but that's probably because they aren't certified.


----------



## harsh

SherSlick said:


> Has anyone noticed this:
> 
> http://www.rvualliance.org/products
> 
> Looks like a D* RVU client to me..


IIRC, Stuart assured us that was a Photoshop mock-up as opposed to a photograph.


----------



## BudShark

harsh said:


> Too few homes have MoCA/DECA installations to warrant the cost and hit to the energy consumption.


Where'd you pull that one from?

Every "supported" DirecTV multi-room DVR, Comcast AnyRoom DVR, Verizon FiOS multiroom, and I'm sure some others are MoCA/DECA installations. So your statement is wrong.

Now, the reason the TVs themselves don't have MoCA/DECA is until there is something like RVU that eliminates the need for the intermediary set top box that does use Moca/DECA there is no point in putting in MoCA/DECA.

Assuming RVU takes off - I'd suspect either an all-in on wireless transmission or that we'd start seeing TVs with MoCA/DECA chipsets. But until RVU is out in a large enough force to warrant it... no reason. You still need the set top box of the provider - and a TV manufacturer can't put in every potential STB equivalent in their TV to warrant it being a direct client.


----------



## harsh

BudShark said:


> Every "supported" DirecTV multi-room DVR, Comcast AnyRoom DVR, Verizon FiOS multiroom, and I'm sure some others are MoCA/DECA installations. So your statement is wrong.


How many installations of these schemes can you say you've seen? Existence is not ubiquity.


> Now, the reason the TVs themselves don't have MoCA/DECA is until there is something like RVU that eliminates the need for the intermediary set top box that does use Moca/DECA there is no point in putting in MoCA/DECA.


You're wrong about this too. Broadband connected TVs are very popular and even if there isn't a video distribution standard, TV-based applications would certainly be a justifiable use of a MoCA connection in the environment of a terrestrial carrier that offers broadband.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

All I can do is look at my vicinity, but 100% of the FiOS installs I've seen in my area are MoCA. 100% of the new Time Warner installs, too, although they have legacy installs out there as well. Among my neighbors it's 7 out of 8 with data over coax of some sort, and that eighth person is OTA-only.

On the other hand, only 1 out of 8 has a broadband-capable TV and that's me.


----------



## BudShark

harsh said:


> How many installations of these schemes can you say you've seen? Existence is not ubiquity.


What? Sheesh man. The discussion is whether or not it can/should/would make sense to install MoCA/DECA into a TV for the purpose of simplifying installation. You said too few homes have MoCA/DECA installations to warrant installing in the TV.

Thats rubbish and a flat out lie. Every home that would have a DirecTV RVU head end would INSTANTLY be pre-wired, fully capable, installed MoCA/DECA installation. Every single one of them. So, of the target audience discussion, 100% have MoCA/DECA installations.

We won't even get into your unsubstantiated and made up claim of power usage. Every TV that has wired or wireless ethernet connections that are not in use - under your definition is a waste of energy. 



> You're wrong about this too. Broadband connected TVs are very popular and even if there isn't a video distribution standard, TV-based applications would certainly be a justifiable use of a MoCA connection in the environment of a terrestrial carrier that offers broadband.


Ummm. No. Wireless would make the most sense since Broadband connected TVs are in general using low bandwidth applications and even if they are using something like Netflix or Amazon VOD streaming, its been optimized to take low bandwidth into account. In addition, the majority of homes installing and using Internet connected TVs have either a wireless or wired connection available to the location that the primary TV is going.

MoCA/DECA usage by providers is primarily a full bandwidth in home or in system video distribution method to secondary televisions which are likely not located where a wired ethernet feed is available and wireless is less than ideal for the full bandwidth application. Until there's a full bandwidth video client on an Internet connected TV - there is little need for MoCA/DECA and adding the bridges and additional connections needed when it doesn't buy you anything - yet.

But back to your original statement about the lack of MoCA/DECA installations. You are playing games with numbers. The fact of the matter is - everywhere a MoCA/DECA installation would make sense (in home video distribution from a head end device) there would be wiring (or an installation) for it. If I install a head end unit that uses MoCA/DECA and RVU or some other full bandwitch video distribution the ONLY thing keeping me from establishing a single cable MoCA/DECA installation is the lack of that chip in the TV.


----------



## F1 Fan

I am not in the market but am 100 miles away from Austin but often our contractors are from there (e.g. Dell etc.).

I am having a whole home with 1 HDDVR and 3 HD Receivers tomorrow.

I had problems with the install and so had to go high up in Directv to get it resolved (which they did) and bump my date forward to tomorrow. Even though they can do all that and they are the "can do anything" department even she could not guarantee me an HR34. She put it on the notes but only the installers can guarantee anything.

I feel if they are coming from Austin then I have a good chance as it is a 4 room install, but it is more than likely that I will get an HR24.

Install is 8am tomorrow, so will let you know if this is an out of market HR34


----------



## bigtom

Considering all DIRECTV marketing and official communication is referring to the HR34 as a Home Media Center rather than an HD-DVR, order confirmation letters and emails would dictate this and would eliminate the guess work on what is being delivered.


----------



## Drucifer

adidas208 said:


> I am a service tech and we went through all of the training this week. There has to be coax ran to each location with a broadband deca of some sorts (either black or rcvr deca pwrd with 21vpi). that coax goes back to swm splitter creating that deca cloud and then ethernet to the tv. And this is all the initial ways to get this up and going. It would not surprise me if there weren't a thousand different ways to get it to work with other providers.


They give you any diagrams you can upload?


----------



## Groundhog45

F1 Fan said:


> I am not in the market but am 100 miles away from Austin but often our contractors are from there (e.g. Dell etc.).
> 
> ......
> 
> I feel if they are coming from Austin then I have a good chance as it is a 4 room install, but it is more than likely that I will get an HR24.
> 
> Install is 8am tomorrow, so will let you know if this is an out of market HR34


Good luck. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## F1 Fan

Groundhog45 said:


> Good luck. I hope it works out for you.


Thanks, but I am not holding my breath. If I do get one though then I am off to the lottery shop as soon as the installer leaves!


----------



## dkouz

I predict that next Thursday we will be able to order HR34s, 12/8/11. I'll bake a cake if I'm right...


----------



## adidas208

Drucifer said:


> They give you any diagrams you can upload?


Unfortunately not. They took all the books from us until official launch. Sorry:nono: They even took the trainers presentation off of our training website.


----------



## RobertE

dkouz said:


> I predict that next Thursday we will be able to order HR34s, 12/8/11. I'll bake a cake if I'm right...


I predict that it will be in a VERY limited number of markets and wide availability will not hit until mid to late January at the soonest. I also predict there will be a good number of people here pissing and moaning that they did not get one as well.


----------



## markrogo

It seems to me that for a lot of us, if not December, then the next real window is May. I'm not in a position to transition to an HR34 in the middle of a TV season, but I could make it my business at the end of this one. 

Color me less likely to piss and moan.


----------



## Floyd

I was thinking that I could get an HR-34 with the 5 tuners and end my tuner-shortage conflicts, but then I remembered that the AM-21 only has two off-air tuners, so it looks like I would still have the conflicts when all my recordings are off-air. 
I'll be upgrading to MRV and that will be my solution...using an additional receiver when there is a conflict. Our local area has over 45 off-air digital stations and DTV doesn't carry even half of them over thier satellites.


----------



## jerminator

F1 Fan said:


> I am not in the market but am 100 miles away from Austin but often our contractors are from there (e.g. Dell etc.).
> 
> ....
> Install is 8am tomorrow, so will let you know if this is an out of market HR34


I'm also close to the Austin area, but not quite I guess. I had an order placed, but when I got the email, it said "Directv Plus HD DVR" in the order. That is the HR24. I called again and told the guy I got a flyer in the mail that said I could get the new 5 tuner, 800 hour DVR. After trying to update my order and getting his supervisors help, the said they just could not get me a HR34. There was nothing they could do for me since I live in Leander, which is about 20 miles from Austin. 
I cancelled everything and called back, this time the number from the mail flyer (not sure that made a difference, but 877-370-8793). This number is different from the ones on DTV's website. Anyway, I made a new order and didn't mention anything about the previous trouble not being able to get the HR34. This time I told the agent I had a flyer and wanted the "Home Media Center". I completed the order and received the order confirmation email which now says "Directv HMC HD DVR". That's what you need to see in your email for the HR34.
Much thanks to this site for all the info. I learned a lot about the HR34 and it stopped me from getting the HR24.


----------



## LameLefty

jerminator said:


> I completed the order and received the order confirmation email which now says "Directv HMC HD DVR". That's what you need to see in your email for the HR34.


Congratulations on your hard-earned knowledge (hopefully!) paying off. Do post again after your installation to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Laxguy

LameLefty said:


> Congratulations on your hard-earned knowledge (hopefully!) paying off. Do post again after your installation to let us know how it goes.


+1. And welcome to DBSTalk! Appreciate the clear info you posted.


----------



## Drucifer

markrogo said:


> It seems to me that for a lot of us, if not December, then the *next real window is May*. I'm not in a position to transition to an HR34 in the middle of a TV season, but I could make it my business at the end of this one.
> 
> Color me less likely to piss and moan.


Mine is March for the start of the baseball season.


----------



## jagrim

"Drucifer" said:


> Mine is March for the start of the baseball season.


I'll make the switch whenever it's available - most all shows are available thru the web so I don't think I would miss much.


----------



## Drucifer

jagrim said:


> I'll make the switch whenever it's available - most all shows are available thru the web so I don't think I would miss much.


So would I, but that's when I begin to need it to avoid doing a lot of channel jumping.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I will order mine on Thursday.


----------



## LoweBoy

The HR34 is now up on Solid Signal website with a label of not currently available but that is a promising sign that we are not far off.


----------



## litzdog911

LoweBoy said:


> The HR34 is now up on Solid Signal website with a label of not currently available but that is a promising sign that we are not far off.


http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=HR34&d=DIRECTV--HR34-RVU-Server-for-Whole-Home-HD-DVR-(HR34)-


----------



## TheRatPatrol

LoweBoy said:


> The HR34 is now up on Solid Signal website with a label of not currently available but that is a promising sign that we are not far off.





litzdog911 said:


> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=HR34&d=DIRECTV--HR34-RVU-Server-for-Whole-Home-HD-DVR-(HR34)-


"Soon" :grin:

I hope its out in time for the playoffs, PIP will be nice.


----------



## Groundhog45

Wondering what it will cost from Solid Signal.


----------



## markrogo

jagrim said:


> I'll make the switch whenever it's available - most all shows are available thru the web so I don't think I would miss much.


I guess technically i could get it whenever and slowly decommission my DVRs (three of them have to go).

If the rumors about the 8th are true, we'll certainly know soon enough.


----------



## Drucifer

Got the following from another forum . . . . .



> *HOME MEDIA CENTER HD DVR LAUNCHES NEXT THURSDAY!*​
> Beginning *12/8*, DIRECTV's all new Home Media Center (HMC) HD DVR arrives, improving your customer's DIRECTV experience. With the HMC HD DVR, your customers can now record up to 5 shows at once with only one central DVR and then watch them in any room of their house. This is just one of many benefits!
> 
> Store up to 200 hours of HD programming with a total of 800 hours of storage
> Provides DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR service in 4 active rooms
> Watch 2 shows at once without having to change channels
> Record and delete shows from every TV Client/HD Receiver
> 
> The cost to customers is only $99 after rebate, $399 rack rate.


Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Herdfan

LoweBoy said:


> The HR34 is now up on Solid Signal website with a label of not currently available but that is a promising sign that we are not far off.





litzdog911 said:


> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=HR34&d=DIRECTV--HR34-RVU-Server-for-Whole-Home-HD-DVR-(HR34)-


Thanks a lot guys. I am going to be wearing out the refresh button on my keyboard.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Is this correct? $99.00 for new customers and $399.00 for existing?
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...e-media-center-hmc-dvr-model-number-hr34.html
The cost to new customers is only $99 after rebate, and existing customers pay $399.00 with free shipping and no sales tax for out of NY State sales.


----------



## Herdfan

ORDERED!


----------



## I WANT MORE

I'm in. Guess I'll figure out the pricing at a later date.


----------



## jford951

Herdfan said:


> ORDERED!


From were I didnt see anywhere to order yet


----------



## Sixto

I wonder if that PDF is an official DirecTV PDF. It appears to be a PDF created by someone external to DirecTV, which any one of us could have created more accurately when we posted the HR34 First Look months ago.

There are several incorrect or miss-leading statements in that PDF that someone is circulating.

The "With 800 hours of storage" reference highlighted at the top is very misleading. Though I've never measured SD capacity, it's about 220-230 hours of HD. For HD boxes, both SD & HD capacity is usually referenced. It does reference 200 elsewhere but 800 is highlighted.

There's a miss-spelling on the bottom of page-2, it should say "Record 5 shows at once" instead of "shows at one".

The number of satellite tuners is also misleading. There's 5 satellite tuners available for satellite recording, despite any other tuner such as has been available on the HR2x for guide data. I doubt DirecTV would put 7 on an official external document.

The actual name on your account once the device is added is DirecTV "HMC Receiver" (Home Media Center Receiver). The document references DirecTV HD DVR in the specs section.

It states that "Remote Viewing requires a model H25 receiver ...". That is not true. it can be any Hx2x receiver assuming that they're referring to MRV. The H25 does not presently support RVU, but does support MRV as do all Hx2x receivers, so MRV is not limited to the H25.

It states on the bottom of page-2 that "There is a limit of one remote viewing per DVR at a time". That's incorrect, it's 3 which is correctly referenced elsewhere in the document.

The HR34 actually does MPEG2 and MPEG4. It only states MPEG4 which is the HD content, but as we all know there's much SD MPEG2 content. Actually the 800 hours of SD content that the PDF creator highlights is MPEG2.

The remote model is not "HR34" as referenced on page-2. It's a RC65RX remote.

Will continue to review the document.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/02/directvs-new-five-tuner-hr34-home-media-center-dvr-ready-to-lau/

Everyone should take a check at the comments and "86mustang351" try to "tell" VOS how stuff is. lol 
couldn't stop laughing after reading those.


----------



## Davenlr

Im going to hold off. I cant see spending $400 for something I have to give back to Directv, cant open to put in a 2TB drive, or sell when the next best thing comes along.

Hopefully, at some point, directv will allow us to purchase them, instead of leasing, as they do with their other boxes through the access card department.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Sixto said:


> I wonder if that PDF is an official DirecTV PDF.
> 
> The 800 hours of storage reference seems misleading.
> 
> There's a miss-spelling on the bottom of page-2, it should say "Record 5 shows at once" instead of "one".
> 
> The number of satellite tuners is also misleading. There's 5 satellite tuners available for satellite recording, despite any other tuner such as has been available on the HR2x for guide data. I doubt DirecTV would put 7 on an official external document.
> 
> Will continue to review the document.


yeah i mean it "looks" official, BUT has a bunch of errors in it from what ive seen.

-First that you pointed out is the Turner count. Guess I'm missing some here in my unit b/c sure cant record 7 or even 6 satellite streams at once here. 5 sat + 1 VOD is what i can do.....

-Press the yellow key to select tv options and activate PIP? Less they consider "tv options" the info banner. Would be nice if yellow button actually put the cursor on the PIP section of the info banner but thats not the current case...

-odd the fine print says "...Remote viewing requires a model H25 HD Receiver or RVU-Capable TV in each additional room...."
Whats the deal with H25? is it an RVU ready box now? 
I get its the standard but would think they would say any HD receiver...

-Another tidbit is that it says "...there is a limit of one remote viewing per DVR at a time..." pretty sure i can do 3 here now with mine?

*Document shows version of 20111201 so im assuming that it was "made official" on the 1st of this month, no?

*The 800 hours storage seems correct since its quoted for SD programming.


----------



## Herdfan

jford951 said:


> From were I didnt see anywhere to order yet


There is a link on this page that will give you what you need to know.


----------



## Sixto

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> yeah i mean it "looks" official, BUT has a bunch of errors in it from what ive seen ...


Yep, I'm continuing to update my post, I continue to find more errors in that PDF.

While it's great if true that the HR34 will be available next week, that posted PDF might have been some early draft or from a non official DirecTV source, it just has too many errors for me to believe it's official.

Will continue to update my previous post.


----------



## I WANT MORE

jford951 said:


> From were I didnt see anywhere to order yet





Herdfan said:


> There is a link on this page that will give you what you need to know.


I can personally speak for the credibility of the retailer. I have had many dealings with this person. 
I spoke to him personally when I placed my order.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Sixto said:


> Yep, I'm continuing to update my post, I continue to find more errors in that PDF.
> 
> While it's great if true that the HR34 will be available next week, that posted PDF might have been some early draft or from a non official DirecTV source, it just has too many errors for me to believe it's official.
> 
> Will continue to update my previous post.


yup your hitting at all the errors i found it seems.

Still odd though the ver# at the bottom to be what it is and still the document be this far off.


----------



## sigma1914

Damn, $400 is a lot to drop for a receiver you don't own. The TV/Tech geek in me says, "Shut up and order!" My frugal side says, "Save your money!"


----------



## I WANT MORE

sigma1914 said:


> Damn, $400 is a lot to drop for a receiver you don't own. The TV/Tech geek in me says, "Shut up and order!" My frugal side says, "Save your money!"


C'mon man. DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## sigma1914

I WANT MORE said:


> C'mon man. DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


If Oklahoma State beats OU...I'm doing it! :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL

sigma1914 said:


> Damn, $400 is a lot to drop for a receiver you don't own. The TV/Tech geek in me says, "Shut up and order!" My frugal side says, "Save your money!"


I'm having the exact same conversation in my head right now. :lol:


----------



## azarby

RunnerFL said:


> I'm having the exact same conversation in my head right now. :lol:





sigma1914 said:


> Damn, $400 is a lot to drop for a receiver you don't own. The TV/Tech geek in me says, "Shut up and order!" My frugal side says, "Save your money!"


I'm in a similar boat, but my decision is do I get 1 HR34 now or 2 HR34s. I currently have 4 HR2xs and 2 H2xs. I want to get that down to 2 HR34s and 1 Hr24-100


----------



## I WANT MORE

sigma1914 said:


> If Oklahoma State beats OU...I'm doing it! :lol:


You're on record.


----------



## Burt

sigma1914 said:


> Damn, $400 is a lot to drop for a receiver you don't own. The TV/Tech geek in me says, "Shut up and order!" My frugal side says, "Save your money!"


If you are past your 2-year commitment, can you qualify as a new account? Has anyone tried to take this issue through Customer Retention.

This is not a particularly good way to keep customer loyalty.

Burt


----------



## Davenlr

Burt said:


> If you are past your 2-year commitment, can you qualify as a new account?


Have to have the account closed, and inactive for 1 to 2 years (which one depends on who you ask), to be considered a new customer. This is the one major gripe I have with Directv. Every other company out there lets you (or gives you the option to) own the item after a depreciation period, or buy it new outright.


----------



## Burt

Davenlr said:


> Have to have the account closed, and inactive for 1 to 2 years (which one depends on who you ask), to be considered a new customer. This is the one major gripe I have with Directv. Every other company out there lets you (or gives you the option to) own the item after a depreciation period, or buy it new outright.


Is the account tied to an address or to a person? What about closing the account and having my wife start a new one?

This is really dumb marketing. It shouldn't be necessary to jump through these hoops.


----------



## RunnerFL

Burt said:


> Is the account tied to an address or to a person? What about closing the account and having my wife start a new one?


They are wise to that and look for it.



Burt said:


> This is really dumb marketing. It shouldn't be necessary to jump through these hoops.


Agreed. I'll never understand why they don't reward long time customers so I gave up trying.

Who knows, maybe you could call and somehow talk them into a $400, or $300, credit but your chances are very slim.


----------



## Davenlr

Burt said:


> Is the account tied to an address or to a person? What about closing the account and having my wife start a new one?
> 
> This is really dumb marketing. It shouldn't be necessary to jump through these hoops.


Both are in the computer. Unless the address is flagged as a multi-residential (apt house) then either the name or the address can get you flagged. One option I havent considered is opening a NEW account while still maintaining the old account. Probably wont work, as I am sure someone has already tried that.


----------



## DBSNewbie

Herdfan said:


> ORDERED!





jford951 said:


> From were I didnt see anywhere to order yet





Herdfan said:


> There is a link on this page that will give you what you need to know.





I WANT MORE said:


> I can personally speak for the credibility of the retailer. I have had many dealings with this person.
> I spoke to him personally when I placed my order.


Spoke to him just a few minutes ago and placed an order. Very pleasant conversation.


----------



## Groundhog45

That official looking pdf is also posted at another satellite forum. Maybe someone over there is the source.


----------



## Herdfan

"sigma1914" said:


> Damn, $400 is a lot to drop for a receiver you don't own. The TV/Tech geek in me says, "Shut up and order!" My frugal side says, "Save your money!"


Yes, but I paid $1K for an HR10. I do own it but what is it worth now?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Davenlr said:


> Im going to hold off. I cant see spending $400 for something I have to give back to Directv, cant open to put in a 2TB drive, or sell when the next best thing comes along.
> 
> Hopefully, at some point, directv will allow us to purchase them, instead of leasing, as they do with their other boxes through the access card department.





sigma1914 said:


> Damn, $400 is a lot to drop for a receiver you don't own. The TV/Tech geek in me says, "Shut up and order!" My frugal side says, "Save your money!"





RunnerFL said:


> I'm having the exact same conversation in my head right now. :lol:


Me too.

But you can look at it this way:

$100.00 a month over 4 months
$50.00 a month over 8 months or
$25.00 a month over 16 months

  :lol:


----------



## Drucifer

Sixto said:


> I wonder if that PDF is an official DirecTV PDF. . . . .


Could be any of their regional marketing sites from one of next trial areas.


----------



## RunnerFL

TheRatPatrol said:


> Me too.
> 
> But you can look at it this way:
> 
> $100.00 a month over 4 months
> $50.00 a month over 8 months or
> $25.00 a month over 16 months
> 
> :lol:


If only Robert would do payments like that. :lol:


----------



## Sixto

"Drucifer" said:


> Could be any of their regional marketing sites from one of next trial areas.


I'm thinking it was created by some random retailer/distributor, based on the number of misleading statements, misspellings, and inaccuracies.


----------



## Drucifer

Herdfan said:


> There is a link on this page that will give you what you need to know.


I had no problem finding it.


----------



## sigma1914

Herdfan said:


> Yes, but I paid $1K for an HR10. I do own it but what is it worth now?





TheRatPatrol said:


> Me too.
> 
> But you can look at it this way:
> 
> $100.00 a month over 4 months
> $50.00 a month over 8 months or
> $25.00 a month over 16 months
> 
> :lol:


Stop it...I'm trying to resist the urge! :lol:


RunnerFL said:


> If only Robert would do payments like that. :lol:


Credit cards do it.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Sigma order it. If OU wins you buy mine, If OSU wins I buy yours?


----------



## sigma1914

I WANT MORE said:


> Sigma order it. If OU wins you buy mine, If OSU wins I buy yours?


OOOOOOOhhhhhhhh tempting bet. I can't...it's going to be like the Baylor/OU game - a shootout and the last team to score wins.


----------



## LoweBoy

I WANT MORE said:


> Sigma order it. If OU wins you buy mine, If OSU wins I buy yours?


I am In. Bit the ole bullet. Should ship on Thursday. Great guy to talk to and super excited to be a part of this. Sounds like they have a few left.

So I Want More where do I send the bill? 

Time to Kill out one of my old HR20's. Very excited.:hurah:


----------



## jagrim

Ordered. Why wait- I'm trying to jump start the economy.


----------



## I WANT MORE

LoweBoy said:


> I am In. Bit the ole bullet. Should ship on Thursday. Great guy to talk to and super excited to be a part of this. Sounds like they have a few left.
> 
> *So I Want More where do I send the bill? *
> Time to Kill out one of my old HR20's. Very excited.:hurah:


That's the beauty of the whole thing?


----------



## I WANT MORE

If you all ordered from Robert looks like I need to make another phone call.

:grin:


----------



## Laxguy

TheRatPatrol said:


> Me too.
> 
> But you can look at it this way:
> 
> $100.00 a month over 4 months
> $50.00 a month over 8 months or
> $25.00 a month over 16 months
> 
> :lol:


I prefer 10 cents a day for....... ever?!


----------



## jappleboy

I have 2, HR24 DVRS ,and 2 hd25 and one HR21, .The dish is a slim line with one coax cable running to a Directv SWS Satellite 8-way wide mrv-splitter.If i make the HR21 go a way and one HR24 Can i hook up the hr34. I see that will make 9 tuners i can turn off one tuner on the HR34.


----------



## Drucifer

jappleboy said:


> I have 2, HR24 DVRS ,and 2 hd25 and one HR21, .The dish is a slim line with one coax cable running to a Directv SWS Satellite 8-way wide mrv-splitter.If i make the HR21 go a way and one HR24 Can i hook up the hr34. I see that will make 9 tuners i can turn off one tuner on the HR34.


You need to call out DirecTV to hookup a SWiM-16.


----------



## jappleboy

Thank you


----------



## jappleboy

That SWM -16 is $279 is that the only way:nono2:


----------



## Drucifer

jappleboy said:


> That SWM -16 is $279 is that the only way:nono2:


DirecTV is going to charge you $279? It was $49 for me and I got that back via credit.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

jappleboy said:


> That SWM -16 is $279 is that the only way:nono2:


You may be able to pick one up at a popular auction site.  Prices are much better there.


----------



## jappleboy

OK how did you get it for $49


----------



## jappleboy

Can you turn off tuners on the HR34


----------



## I WANT MORE

jappleboy said:


> That SWM -16 is $279 is that the only way:nono2:


I was quoted and it was noted on my account $74.00 for SWiM upgrade. They noted the number of HD DVR receivers on my account (6).


----------



## jappleboy

Just called Directv, you were right it will cost me only $49.Going to order now


----------



## jappleboy

Got mine.:hurah:


----------



## Drucifer

jappleboy said:


> Just called Directv, you were right it will cost me only $49. Going to order now


How many years you got in with them? You should be able to get a credit.Especially when you tell 'em you're getting a HMC HD DVR.


----------



## Davenlr

OK, I just couldn't resist getting into another 2 yr contract and ordered one too. Gotta have that PIP for sports. 

Whoever posted it was only $25 a month got me....darn you.


----------



## David Ortiz

The H25 is simply the only non DVR model that can be used in a Whole-Home situation that is on the current Energy Star list.


----------



## markrogo

Burt said:


> If you are past your 2-year commitment, can you qualify as a new account? Has anyone tried to take this issue through Customer Retention.
> 
> This is not a particularly good way to keep customer loyalty.


It seems pretty unlikely it's going to cost you $399 if you go through DirecTV directly and are off commitment. Judging the internal DirecTV price based on what 3rd party retailers are charging is pretty pointless.

I can certainly wait a few more days or weeks to find out what the customer loyalty discount pricing is from DirecTV. (As much as the third-party retailers mentioned in this thread are both highly worthy of one's business, the possibility of saving $300 is worth... $300.)


----------



## rjc

jappleboy said:


> Just called Directv, you were right it will cost me only $49.Going to order now


how did you get it for this? existing customer? new?
in contract or out of contract?


----------



## Drucifer

rjc said:


> how did you get it for this? existing customer? new?
> in contract or out of contract?


Get what?


----------



## Drucifer

I WANT MORE said:


> I was quoted and it was noted on my account $74.00 *for SWiM upgrade*. They noted the number of HD DVR receivers on my account (6).


He has SWiM. He's now going over 8-tuner limit and needs to get a SWiM-16 install.


----------



## rjc

how did he get to order it for $49?


----------



## markrogo

rjc said:


> how did he get to order it for $49?


I'm guessing he called DirecTV and said "I need this, I'm a good customer, help me out" and they obliged.


----------



## LoweBoy

Solid Signal is up for ordering also. Good Luck.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...e-Home-HDDVR-(HR34)-&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=


----------



## David Ortiz

The $49 was for a SWiM-16, if I'm reading the thread correctly.


----------



## Drucifer

rjc said:


> how did he get to order it for $49?


Well SMiW-16 are FREE. The $49 is for installing them.


----------



## Drew2k

Oooooh ... so tempted to order the HR34....

... but I'm going to exercise patience and restraint...

... something I haven't been to good at lately!


----------



## jappleboy

Drucifer you are right $49 for the install SWM-16 free


----------



## madpoet

Trying to decide what to do... I have 2 HR24s and an HR21. I want to get to 1 HR34 and 2 other client-type devices. Any ideas? I think I also have to get a new dish  Would I be best getting 2 H25s to act as the clients?


----------



## LoweBoy

"Drew2k" said:


> Oooooh ... so tempted to order the HR34....
> 
> ... but I'm going to exercise patience and restraint...
> 
> ... something I haven't been to good at lately!


Temptation is terrible. I caved. You know, jump in the water is fine.


----------



## Groundhog45

Resisting the temptation for now, as the budget can't handle any more big hits. In a few months, who knows.


----------



## slinger45

is it possible (and also price prohibitive) to have this just for 1 tv, right now i just have a hr22 but could use the 5 tuners and pip.

i thought i read somewhere that there might be a minimum amount of receivers needed to qualify?


----------



## Davenlr

I havent heard. Perhaps to qualify for a DirecTv install there is a minimum requirement. Not sure how they could force you to sub X number of receivers, since the premise for the HR34 is to use RVU clients (without tuners) and they dont even have any of those available yet.

Guess we will all find out when they ship, and we activate them.

And thanks for stopping by Robert. Was nice ordering from you today.


----------



## NR4P

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> Thanks to all who ordered HR34s and to Sixto and others for the corrections to the pdf. I'll fix it by Monday.
> 
> -Robert


What is the Estimated Date of Delivery?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

So I called D* and they told me it would be available for new deploys on Dec 8th, but not for existing deploys until Feb 9th. She also said there was no loyalty price and that it would cost $399.

CSR misinformation, or is this the case?


----------



## RunnerFL

sigma1914 said:


> Credit cards do it.


Yeah yeah yeah, you're on my left shoulder... My financial responsibility angel is on my right...


----------



## Davenlr

NR4P...looks like we will both be getting ours Tuesday...3 business days from the 8th, according to the UPS ground map.


----------



## Drucifer

dirtyblueshirt said:


> So I called D* and they told me it would be available for new deploys on Dec 8th, but not for existing deploys until Feb 9th. She also said there was no loyalty price and that it would cost $399.
> 
> CSR misinformation, or is this the case?


Sounds right.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Drucifer said:


> Sounds right.


So the only way to get one before Feb 9th is via Solid Signal for $399?


----------



## Davenlr

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, you're on my left shoulder... My financial responsibility angel is on my right...


I got lucky...I get paid every two weeks, and there are three paydays this month. Thank you calendar !


----------



## Drucifer

Davenlr said:


> NR4P...looks like we will both be getting ours Tuesday...3 business days from the 8th, according to the UPS ground map.


The race is on!


----------



## RunnerFL

dirtyblueshirt said:


> So I called D* and they told me it would be available for new deploys on Dec 8th, but not for existing deploys until Feb 9th. She also said there was no loyalty price and that it would cost $399.
> 
> CSR misinformation, or is this the case?


Might be time to play CSR Roulette!


----------



## RunnerFL

Davenlr said:


> I got lucky...I get paid every two weeks, and there are three paydays this month. Thank you calendar !


Same here but I'm going out of town for the holidays, and well the holidays themselves get expensive. :lol:


----------



## Davenlr

dirtyblueshirt said:


> So the only way to get one before Feb 9th is via Solid Signal for $399?


Or from Robert at Value Electronics who posted a few posts above.


----------



## Drucifer

dirtyblueshirt said:


> So the only way to get one before Feb 9th is via Solid Signal for $399?


Or Value Electronics or any other dealer that has them.


----------



## RunnerFL

dirtyblueshirt said:


> So the only way to get one before Feb 9th is via Solid Signal for $399?


Call Value Electronics first. There's nothing wrong with Solid Signal but Robert has been a long time friend of dbstalk.com and always treats the users here well. He deserves the business.


----------



## azarby

Ok, I bit the dust and ordered 1 HR34 for now, the second one willl come latter. Going to deactivate a lease HR24-200 and an owned HR22-100 and owned H24-100. This wll be a five tuner swap for five tuners. When I get the funds for the second HR34, it will remove three existing tuners and add five back in. I'll still keep the owned HR24-100 (workhorse) for the guest room.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch

Dear Santa,

I know when I visited you at the mall last week that I asked for world peace & for you to feed those that are starving. But instead of that, please just give me an HR34.

Thanks,
OTTM


----------



## azarby

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I know when I visited you at the mall last week that I asked for world peace & for you to feed those that are starving. But instead of that, please just give me an HR34.
> 
> Thanks,
> OTTM


:rolling:


----------



## Drucifer

It ain't Santa. It's the misses you got to convince.


----------



## Sixto

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> Just wanted to stop by to say hi to all my old friends at DBS Talk. I have not been here lately as my business has transitioned to mostly mid to high-end a/v. But I have a warm spot in my heart for DIRECTV as it was how I started my business back in 1997.
> 
> We're still exclusive and active DIRECTV dealers as I believe they are the best programming provider. In fact, the only thing better than the content is the exceptional hardware, systems and overall features and operation DIRECTV delivers.
> 
> Thanks to all who ordered HR34s and to Sixto and others for the corrections to the pdf. I'll fix it by Monday.
> 
> -Robert


Always happy to help. 

Great box ... if I needed another I'd be calling ... good luck with sales.

(I remember you being a great product source years ago.)


----------



## ksalno

OK, so if I order an HR-34 to feed 4 HDTVs in guest rooms that aren't used much, what else do I need? I already have a SWiM device of some type that was installed when I got MRV, I think. I'm not home now, so I'm not sure if it is an 8 or 16. If it is an 8, do I need to swap it out for a 16? None of my TVs are Samsung RVU units, so what do I need at the TV end. Two of my sets I can drive with the HDMI and component out feeds, but the rest are going to have to get signal off coax or ethernet.


----------



## markrogo

So I believe the story about DirecTv not having them for existing subs until 2/9. What I don't believe is that the price will be $399 no questions asked. How could a regular CSR even know that; it's not the kind of thing that ever knew before and it's 2 months before apparently this availability is even going to happen.

Again, I'm a big Value Electronics fan, too, but I'll sit and wait 2 months and take my chances with customer retention for the chance to save $300. I respect the decision of those of you that won't, but I find it very unlikely I'll be paying $399. Again, as with the rumors of having to pay $18/month just to sub the HR34 (rumors that don't appear to be true), if they require $399 to get one of these, I'm just probably going to cancel and then get hundreds of dollars in win-back a few years down the right... or find that Comcast is not so bad and never return at all. 

(And the reason I reiterate these kinds of mini-rants is because I am well aware these threads are read "upstairs" and believe management should have a chance to know before implementing policies that will cost it 10+ year customers that spend $150+/month.)


----------



## Shades228

markrogo said:


> So I believer the story about DirecTv not having them for existing subs until 2/9. What I don't believe is that the price will be $399 no questions asked. How could a regular CSR even know that; it's not the kind of thing that ever knew before and it's 2 months before apparently this availability is even going to happen.
> 
> Again, I'm a big Value Electronics fan, too, but I'll sit and wait 2 months and take my chances with customer retention for the chance to save $300. I respect the decision of those of you that won't, but I find it very unlikely I'll be paying $399. Again, as with the rumors of having to pay $18/month just to sub the HR34 (rumors that don't appear to be true), if they require $399 to get one of these, I'm just probably going to cancel and then get hundreds of dollars in win-back a few years down the right... or find that Comcast is not so bad and never return at all.
> 
> (And the reason I reiterate these kinds of mini-rants is because I am well aware these threads are read "upstairs" and believe management should have a chance to know before implementing policies that will cost it 10+ year customers that spend $150+/month.)


Given that there are other options available there's no reason they should have to discount this. For people on this site who demand the latest then there's a cost to it. I wouldn't be surprised if DIRECTV states no loyal discounts on this unit. If you want something cheaper than get a cheaper receiver. Comcast doesn't have this type of box either so you gain nothing. I can understand your point about loyal discounts but that doesn't mean that something brand new coming out should also just be given away because it's brand new.

Now with that said there are so many different kind of discounts on different services I could see people saying they had to pay full price but got X off each month or something.


----------



## afulkerson

Well I caved in and ordered one to replace a HR20-100 that I have had for 4 years.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I WANT MORE said:


> Sigma order it. If OU wins you buy mine, If OSU wins I buy yours?





sigma1914 said:


> OOOOOOOhhhhhhhh tempting bet. I can't...it's going to be like the Baylor/OU game - a shootout and the last team to score wins.


Yip, She was a shootout alright, but only one team did the shootin. 
Well, I still think you oughta order one. 
Regards..........


----------



## jimlenz

I have been a lurker on these forums for years, reading a few times a week. I have been waiting for the HR34 and plan to order one. If I may ask two questions.

I have a Zinwell 6x16 multi switch, model wb616 with 4 hr20-24 units connected. I don't have MRV.

I see the swm-16 mentioned as needed for the HR34. Is my multi switch sufficient or do I need the SWM-16? Also, do I or should I order the MRV with this unit? Or does it matter?

Anyway, I almost hit the submit button on checkout but figured I needed to answer these questions. Thanks. 

Jim


----------



## sigma1914

I WANT MORE said:


> Yip, She was a shootout alright, but only one team did the shootin.
> Well, I still think you oughta order one.
> Regards..........


I should've took the bet. :lol:


----------



## Davenlr

The HR34 will only work with SWM, so you will need to add on to your multiswitch with 4 lines from it going to an SWM8 or SWM16. If all your current boxes are SWM compatable, then you can replace the Zinwell with an SWM16 if your Zinwell currently has 5 open ports, as the HR34 takes up 5 SWM channels. You dont have to have MRV, but with that many boxes, it would seem worthwhile.


----------



## chick3112215

my fiance wants to get one after the holidays. If he gets compatible tvs does this mean we could eliminate the DVRs in the bedroom and computer room and save the extra receiver fee? Are there boxes available to work with RVU and non compatible tvs? are there extra receiver fees for these? do you still need MRV to use this receiver with compatible TVs? Sorry for all the questions but he is trying to figure out how long (if at all) the investment in this box would pay for itself. He also wnats to know if there is a price to own and not lease, and if 2 are on the same account 1 on each half of a SWM16 can you stram 6 tv's(3 from each) at the same time?


----------



## jimlenz

Well, I do have 5 ports open which is not a problem but I will need to get swm16 based on what you said. I have 3 hr20 and 1 hr22 so they should be all mrv capable? 

Guess I will call Directv and get that ordered. May as well just do mrv at the same time and have them install the hr34. 

This may be a dumb question but with you needing 5 ports, does that mean they will need to run 3 additional lines from where this box will be? 

Thanks again.

Jim


----------



## Midwestuser1

chick3112215 said:


> my fiance wants to get one after the holidays. If he gets compatible tvs does this mean we could eliminate the DVRs in the bedroom and computer room and save the extra receiver fee? Are there boxes available to work with RVU and non compatible tvs? are there extra receiver fees for these? do you still need MRV to use this receiver with compatible TVs? Sorry for all the questions but he is trying to figure out how long (if at all) the investment in this box would pay for itself. He also wnats to know if there is a price to own and not lease, and if 2 are on the same account 1 on each half of a SWM16 can you stram 6 tv's(3 from each) at the same time?


From the reading I've been doing you would need an H25 at every TV that does not have the HR34 as the H25 is "playing the role" of the RVU. My guess would be that you will still have the receiver fee for the H25's but I don't think anyone is for sure on that.

By the way I'm getting D* new today with (2) HR24's and (3) H25's.


----------



## Davenlr

chick3112215 said:


> my fiance wants to get one after the holidays. If he gets compatible tvs does this mean we could eliminate the DVRs in the bedroom and computer room and save the extra receiver fee? Are there boxes available to work with RVU and non compatible tvs? are there extra receiver fees for these? do you still need MRV to use this receiver with compatible TVs? Sorry for all the questions but he is trying to figure out how long (if at all) the investment in this box would pay for itself. He also wnats to know if there is a price to own and not lease, and if 2 are on the same account 1 on each half of a SWM16 can you stram 6 tv's(3 from each) at the same time?


Havent heard any announcement as to whether they are going to charge a fee per RVU. Since the only compatible TV's now are expensive Samsungs, I doubt replacing the TV would be very cost effective to save $6 a month.

Have not seen a single one for sale OWNED yet. Call the Access Card department at DirecTv once they are released by DirecTv to the sales team, and they should be able to tell you if they plan to offer that.

Yes, each one would be able to stream 3. What I dont know is it the SWM16 can handle 6 MRV streams at once. VOS should know.


----------



## Davenlr

jimlenz said:


> Well, I do have 5 ports open which is not a problem but I will need to get swm16 based on what you said. I have 3 hr20 and 1 hr22 so they should be all mrv capable?
> 
> Guess I will call Directv and get that ordered. May as well just do mrv at the same time and have them install the hr34.
> 
> This may be a dumb question but with you needing 5 ports, does that mean they will need to run 3 additional lines from where this box will be?
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Jim


No, I just was using your free ports on the Zinwell to count how many were available if you switched to SWM16. With SWM16, it will be one coax to each receiver.
Adding a HR34 will give you 13 SWM channels in use, with 3 open. All those receivers are SWM compatible.


----------



## Davenlr

Midwestuser1 said:


> From the reading I've been doing you would need an H25 at every TV that does not have the HR34 as the H25 is "playing the role" of the RVU. My guess would be that you will still have the receiver fee for the H25's but I don't think anyone is for sure on that.
> 
> By the way I'm getting D* new today with (2) HR24's and (3) H25's.


Hi... I grew up in Mukwonago, and worked part time at the Waukesha Freeman when I was growing up. Small word.

Any Directv receiver or DVR that is MRV capable will work as a client.


----------



## Midwestuser1

Davenlr said:


> Hi... I grew up in Mukwonago, and worked part time at the Waukesha Freeman when I was growing up. Small word.
> 
> Any Directv receiver or DVR that is MRV capable will work as a client.


Yes indeed on the small world. We have one of our stores in Mukwonago (Verizon). I work for my brother who has (50) Verizon stores in Wisconsin as we also sell D*.


----------



## jimlenz

Davenlr said:


> No, I just was using your free ports on the Zinwell to count how many were available if you switched to SWM16. With SWM16, it will be one coax to each receiver.
> Adding a HR34 will give you 13 SWM channels in use, with 3 open. All those receivers are SWM compatible.


So I should be in good shape then. I like the fact there will be no additional wiring, just the install of swm16 and mrv if I decide. Final question, I have a slimline dish, with 1 lnb. At least that is what it looks like. Will this need to be replaced also?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Davenlr

jimlenz said:


> So I should be in good shape then. I like the fact there will be no additional wiring, just the install of swm16 and mrv if I decide. Final question, I have a slimline dish, with 1 lnb. At least that is what it looks like. Will this need to be replaced also?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


No. They will just connect the 4 coax cables from the LNB that run to the Zinwell to the SWM16 instead. That is what I did at my parents house. I went one step further, and used the extra coax running to each HR20 (it had 2, but after switching to SWM only needed 1) to distribute the signal from their rooftop antenna to the OTA tuners in the HR20's.


----------



## jimlenz

Davenlr said:


> No. They will just connect the 4 coax cables from the LNB that run to the Zinwell to the SWM16 instead. That is what I did at my parents house. I went one step further, and used the extra coax running to each HR20 (it had 2, but after switching to SWM only needed 1) to distribute the signal from their rooftop antenna to the OTA tuners in the HR20's.


Okay, that makes sense. And once the swm16 is installed, the hr 34 will work, regardless of whether I have MRV or not. But from what I am reading, seems very useful, even with the hr34

Great info, you have been extremely helpful. Thanks

Jim


----------



## Archalien

sorry i have been unable to craft a search in google or here for answer....

Has there been a determination on hr34's external drive size limit (raid or otherwise?)

thx


----------



## sigma1914

Archalien said:


> sorry i have been unable to craft a search in google or here for answer....
> 
> Has there been a determination on hr34's external drive size limit (raid or otherwise?)
> 
> thx


2 TB.


----------



## Burt

Davenlr said:


> Any Directv receiver or DVR that is MRV capable will work as a client.


Dumb question: If I got an HR34 and used my existing HR20 as a client, will I be able to use the HR20 for recording for a total of 7 tuners + additional hard disk capacity?


----------



## Sixto

Burt said:


> Dumb question: If I got an HR34 and used my existing HR20 as a client, will I be able to use the HR20 for recording for a total of 7 tuners + additional hard disk capacity?


Yes, as long as you have enough total tuners available in your SWiM setup. The SWiM LNB has a maximum of 8, or external SWiM-8 or SWiM-16 with non-SWiM LNB.


----------



## Burt

Sixto said:


> Yes, as long as you have enough total tuners available in your SWiM setup. The SWiM LNB has a maximum of 8, or external SWiM-8 or SWiM-16 with non-SWiM LNB.


Thanks.


----------



## Davenlr

Anyone on here that already has one of these, can you please post a pic of the side by side PIP on your TV. I am trying to determine if it letterboxes two 16:9 broadcasts, or squishes them. If the former, Im going to have to program my DVDO to do a reverse zoom. Ive checked this whole thread, and there are really not any pictures except the one showing the size difference.

Disregard, found a link to a YouTube video here:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2876462#post2876462
Thanks CL.


----------



## Drucifer

ksalno said:


> OK, so if I order an HR-34 to feed *4 HDTV*s in guest rooms that aren't used much, *what else do I need?* I already have a SWiM device of some type that was installed when I got MRV, I think. I'm not home now, so I'm not sure if it is an 8 or 16. If it is an 8, do I need to swap it out for a 16? None of my TVs are Samsung RVU units, so what do I need at the TV end. Two of my sets I can drive with the HDMI and component out feeds, but the rest are going to have to get signal off coax or ethernet.


Right now, four H2x receivers. In (near?) future four C3x.


----------



## dettxw

Davenlr said:


> Anyone on here that already has one of these, can you please post a pic of the side by side PIP on your TV. I am trying to determine if it letterboxes two 16:9 broadcasts, or squishes them. If the former, Im going to have to program my DVDO to do a reverse zoom. Ive checked this whole thread, and there are really not any pictures except the one showing the size difference.
> 
> Disregard, found a link to a YouTube video here:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2876462#post2876462
> Thanks CL.


I also posted one in the First Look thread.


----------



## Davenlr

dettxw said:


> I also posted one in the First Look thread.


Found it, thanks.


----------



## markrogo

Shades228 said:


> Given that there are other options available there's no reason they should have to discount this. For people on this site who demand the latest then there's a cost to it. I wouldn't be surprised if DIRECTV states no loyal discounts on this unit. If you want something cheaper than get a cheaper receiver. Comcast doesn't have this type of box either so you gain nothing. I can understand your point about loyal discounts but that doesn't mean that something brand new coming out should also just be given away because it's brand new.
> 
> Now with that said there are so many different kind of discounts on different services I could see people saying they had to pay full price but got X off each month or something.


And really Shades, that's fine. I've drawn my line in the sand. They know full well what I spend with them and how long I've been a customer. If they want $400, I'll switch providers and perhaps see them another day. With the promos from Comcast, et al., I'd save enough in the first year to buy a Tivo Elite with the service and that would be an owned item that could be passed on to someone if I ever returned.

This is a product I've waited a good many years for -- ever since that CES demo from lord knows when -- and $400 is simply out of the question for me.

*EDIT: Has anyone confirmed the monthly fees for this thing yet? Is it the same $6 as any other receiver?*


----------



## radtek

Hey guys long time since popped in here and guess what, I find something new! I have been wanting an upgrade for a long time but wanted a real significant upgrade. I feel the HR34 is it. I have ordered today guess it will be my early Christmas present to ME! :hurah:


----------



## Drucifer

Now the Q is - when does the HR34 get the HDGUI?


----------



## Midwestuser1

So on a brand new install with the following receivers: (2) HR24's & (3) H25's is an SWM-8 part of a standard install with those (5) receivers? Also I'm assuming there is only (1) coaxial needed from the Dish on the roof to the main panel where I have all of my room's coaxial home runned to?


----------



## Drucifer

Reading the latest *BLAST FACTS*, I get the impression that the Samsung RVU-TVs will also get their software updated on the 8th. That the 8th is a big roll out for all things RVU and not just the HR34.


----------



## dsw2112

Midwestuser1 said:


> So on a brand new install with the following receivers: (2) HR24's & (3) H25's is an SWM-8 part of a standard install with those (5) receivers? Also I'm assuming there is only (1) coaxial needed from the Dish on the roof to the main panel where I have all of my room's coaxial home runned to?


I'm not sure what this has to do with the HR34 discussion, but that install would warrant a SWMLnb (which has 8 SWM channels.) And yes, one coax from the dish to the main panel (where you can connect a splitter to attach each individual coax.)


----------



## Groundhog45

Drucifer said:


> Now the Q is - when does the HR34 get the HDGUI?


*Soon.* :lol:


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Groundhog45 said:


> *Soon.* :lol:


----------



## Groundhog45

Midwestuser1 said:


> So on a brand new install with the following receivers: (2) HR24's & (3) H25's is an SWM-8 part of a standard install with those (5) receivers? Also I'm assuming there is only (1) coaxial needed from the Dish on the roof to the main panel where I have all of my room's coaxial home runned to?


It looks like you will have more tuners than your SWiM LNB can handle. You will need a Slimline LNB with four lines to a SWiN16 if you add an HR34.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Drucifer said:


> Reading the latest *BLAST FACTS*, I get the impression that the Samsung RVU-TVs will also get their software updated on the 8th. That the 8th is a big roll out for all things RVU and not just the HR34.


Yeah thats the way it "reads" but i find it hard to believe if they both update stuff on the same day. I think the only thing to infer from that is that you will see Samsung TVs updated to RVU firmware before you see "RVU clients" from DIRECTV directly.


----------



## texasmoose

I'm not holding my breath, My Samsung UN55D6400 is supposed to be a RVU-Client device. Only time will tell...............


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Drucifer said:



> Reading the latest *BLAST FACTS*, I get the impression that the Samsung RVU-TVs will also get their software updated on the 8th. That the 8th is a big roll out for all things RVU and not just the HR34.


That would be great but I didn't get that impression from the link you supplied. I have one of the tvs that are supposed to be RVU enabled and it would be great if it worked.


----------



## Midwestuser1

Groundhog45 said:


> It looks like you will have more tuners than your SWiM LNB can handle. You will need a Slimline LNB with four lines to a SWiN16 if you add an HR34.


Yes when I add an HR34 I'd likely replace one of the H25's as that way I'd have (3) total DVR's with more than enough tuners to never have conflicts plus plenty of hard drive space. Then yes at that point I'd have to go to an SWiM 16. Thanks much.


----------



## LoweBoy

Any word on what pricing will look like on the Clients per month?


----------



## Shades228

Stuart Sweet said:


> That would be great but I didn't get that impression from the link you supplied. I have one of the tvs that are supposed to be RVU enabled and it would be great if it worked.


Yeah I was exciting when I saw that my TV had a new firmware friday but then there was nothing with RVU in it.


----------



## Drucifer

texasmoose said:


> I'm not holding my breath, My Samsung UN55D6400 is supposed to be a RVU-Client device. Only time will tell...............


I have several Samsungs. Have never been able to figure out how to upgrade their firmware. When I try, they give an error message that the USB port is empty or something like that.

If you have one of the RVU Client models, I would call their service dept on Thursday and inquire on how you can upgrade the set's firmware.


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> That would be great but I didn't get that impression from the link you supplied. I have one of the tvs that are supposed to be RVU enabled and it would be great if it worked.


Well unlike DirecTV, I don't think Samsung's firmware upgrades are automatic.


----------



## Drucifer

LoweBoy said:


> *Any word* on what pricing will look like on the Clients per month?


Zero written docs - only guess works by members.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

A couple of answers for you:

RVU will probably be about $6 per client per month. But there are still some variables tht haven't been disclosed.

Samsung tvs don't have automatic updates, but mine has a setting for background downloads; it has done so, notified me of an update, and applied it. Easy as can be.

I have personally been in contact with people at Samsung and so far they have not disclosed anything about RVU. You're free to demand whatever you want out of them on Thursday… let us know how that works put for you


----------



## LoweBoy

Not to sure I agree with the $6 when it is pretty much all software and you already pay the $3 for whole home plus double the cost of the other DVRs. I would agree more to possibly $3 per client. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> A couple of answers for you:
> 
> RVU will probably be about $6 per client per month


What about the HR34 itself, will it just be an additional $6.00 a month, in addition to other receives you already have?


----------



## hawkesrw

OK.

So, I understand that the HR34 will be available to new customers on 12/08? I have a current order in, what do I need to do to insure the installer brings a hr34? I have spoken with sales at direct and though they know of the reciever they dont seem to know how to order one. I hate ti postpone my intall unless I have to?

Also is this going to cost me $399.00 or I have also seen mentioned $49.00. I currently have dish and can't wait to get Direct but if I need to wait for the new model I can survive with dish a little longer.

For any advise I would be most thankful


----------



## Davenlr

I think a new customer gets it for $99, but it would have to be on the DirecTv order. Only DirecTv would know if the installers in your area have them available or not. Just have to call them after they figure out how to put it on the order 

The $49 charge mentioned earlier in the thread was for something totally different.

Dont forget when you order it, to specify how many rooms you want installed with it, and that you need Whole Home installed, and if you want it connected to the internet, that you also need a internet connection kit.


----------



## Midwestuser1

Need help during an install. I know this is the HR34 thread but we're trying to complete in new D* install and we need the software update code so we can force the update onto (2) H25's so they'll go to the activation screen. We've used this code on others and it got us to the activation screen however we can't recall the code.
Thanks.


----------



## Groundhog45

Midwestuser1 said:


> Need help during an install. I know this is the HR34 thread but we're trying to complete in new D* install and we need the software update code so we can force the update onto (2) H25's so they'll go to the activation screen. We've used this code on others and it got us to the activation screen however we can't recall the code.
> Thanks.


02468


----------



## purell

So if I get a hr34 and 2 rvu client boxes to replace a hr24 and hr22 and h24, isn't it the same thing.

What do I gain? Since the rvu client will use the tuners of the hr-34. No benefit other than a faster box?

Is the hr34 way faster than an hr24?


----------



## bobvick1983

I bit the bullet and placed my order. I have a SWiM LNB with a 4 way SWiM splitter. Since I will have the HR34 with 5 tuners, one HR24 with 2 tuners, and one H25 with 1 tuner, I suppose I am good to go without any type of switch upgrades.


----------



## dpeters11

I placed my order, I'm hoping the HD GUI comes to it soon after it rolls out in my area...Don't want to stay too far behind for too long.


----------



## shermanator

Came for my install Saturday without the promised HR34 so I chased them out.
Now know that order must say:
HD HMC DVR in order to be receive the HR34. I too was told that my existing order could be modified to include the HMC on 12/8. We'll see


----------



## jimmyt

what kind of price are you guys getting? also assuming your are current customers?


----------



## csgo

I've read a few pages here... not the whole thread since I don't have an extra couple of hours.

I don't have SWiM or MRV. I have 11 receivers (4 of them are HR's). My main HR20-100 is going bad (loud hard drive) and would like to replace it with a HR34. My DirecTV rep told me she could send one out on the 8th, but I'd probably need a service call.

Isn't this just a plug-n-play replacement for an HR20? What would have to change? 

I have the old 5 LNB sidecar dish and a 16 port multiswitch. They sent a guy out to replace my dish but my roof is way too steep he said. The multiswitch is in the attic in a place that is VERY difficult to get to. 

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## texasbrit

csgo - the HR32 needs SWM, so you would need to replace the multiswitch with an SWM32, add the necessary splitters, and if you have any non-SWM compatible SD boxes, replace those also. Currently you have 15 tuners, replacing one of the HRs with an HR34 would bring you to 18 tuners in total.


----------



## Sixto

The SWiM-16 can cascade to another switch. Have personally tried SWiM-8, but others may work. Or use the four ports for non SWiM.


----------



## dpeters11

jimmyt said:


> what kind of price are you guys getting? also assuming your are current customers?


I paid the full lease fee from a reseller. I didn't bother trying to call DirecTV. But I'm already on SWM and everything, so would be an easy install.


----------



## HoTat2

texasbrit said:


> csgo - the *HR32* needs SWM, so you would need to replace the multiswitch with an SWM32, add the necessary splitters, and if you have any non-SWM compatible SD boxes, replace those also. Currently you have 15 tuners, replacing one of the HRs with an HR34 would bring you to 18 tuners in total.


HR34 

And be advised that unlike its smaller SWiM-16 cousin, a SWiM-32 module has no DECA connectivity between its four integrated SWM-8 circuits. So if the OP were to use one and choose to have MRV service it would pretty much have to be "unsupported" and done over conventional ethernet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

True and the SWM32 is a tough one to find. Anyone who needs 32 tuners might be better off with two SWM16s.


----------



## Herdfan

Rearranged the tuners on my SWM-16 today. So when it gets here, it will be plug and play. 

I have the 2T drive, but I need to order a new enclosure. I have previously used the Antec's, but so far I have not been pleased with them after a year or so. So looking at the Thermaltake. Any other suggestions maybe like a RAID with 2x2TB drives.


----------



## David Ortiz

Herdfan said:


> Rearranged the tuners on my SWM-16 today. So when it gets here, it will be plug and play.
> 
> I have the 2T drive, but I need to order a new enclosure. I have previously used the Antec's, but so far I have not been pleased with them after a year or so. So looking at the Thermaltake. Any other suggestions maybe like a RAID with 2x2TB drives.


Who needs an enclosure?! Bare drive, esata to sata cable, and a power supply from one of those usb drive adapters.


----------



## dualsub2006

"David Ortiz" said:


> Who needs an enclosure?!


That's kind of ghetto my man.....


----------



## Groundhog45

bobvick1983 said:


> I bit the bullet and placed my order. I have a SWiM LNB with a 4 way SWiM splitter. Since I will have the HR34 with 5 tuners, one HR24 with 2 tuners, and one H25 with 1 tuner, I suppose I am good to go without any type of switch upgrades.


Yes that should work.


----------



## west99999

Was just told by solid signal they dont even have the HR34 yet but expect to get them this week sometime and they will not be able to ship until after the 8th or after if they dont get them by then. Also to existing customers don't expect to get one from DTV cause they are for new customer accounts only even employees who already have an account cannot get them from DTV until after 2-9-12. New employees who have never had an account can get one after Dec 8th.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That sounds like some of the chatter I've heard as well.


----------



## thepoloman33

I have MRV over ethernet and I do not have SWiM. 

Couple of questions:

1) Will the HR34 support MRV over ethernet or will I need to convert my system to DECA?

2) I know I need to move to SWiM system to support HR34. I would like to have 2 - HR20s and 1 - HR34 (9 tuners total). I plan to order a SWiM16 switch and connect the HR34 to one of the outputs of the SWiM16 and then use a 1x2 splitter on the other output to connect the HR20s. Does this sound correct?

Thanks!

-Matt


----------



## west99999

1. yes but while you are swapping to swm and adding a new box you might as well just order 2 decas and a bbdeca and get on the supported version of whole home
2. would work fine that way


----------



## RunnerFL

Herdfan said:


> Rearranged the tuners on my SWM-16 today. So when it gets here, it will be plug and play.
> 
> I have the 2T drive, but I need to order a new enclosure. I have previously used the Antec's, but so far I have not been pleased with them after a year or so. So looking at the Thermaltake. Any other suggestions maybe like a RAID with 2x2TB drives.


Look on Amazon for the NexStar CX from Vantec. I have 2 of them and love them. They don't have fans but that just means they are quiet. They don't get very hot if they are in a well ventilated area. Just don't hook up the drive LED, that blue thing will drive you nuts. :lol:

Oh, and they are pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Alan Gordon

west99999 said:


> thepoloman33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) I know I need to move to SWiM system to support HR34. I would like to have 2 - HR20s and 1 - HR34 (9 tuners total). I plan to order a SWiM16 switch and connect the HR34 to one of the outputs of the SWiM16 and then use a 1x2 splitter on the other output to connect the HR20s. Does this sound correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. would work fine that way
Click to expand...

Really?! So there's no minimum of 3 additional receivers besides the HR34 as rumored?! :eek2:

~Alan


----------



## TAG4

Solid Signal has the HR 34 on its site. Says it is shipping in 7 -12 business days $399.00


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Alan Gordon said:


> Really?! So there's no minimum of 3 additional receivers besides the HR34 as rumored?! :eek2:
> 
> ~Alan


??? what are you getting at?


----------



## I WANT MORE

TAG4 said:


> Solid Signal has the HR 34 on its site. Says it is shipping in 7 -12 business days $399.00


No Way?


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> ??? what are you getting at?


thepoloman33 stated that he wanted to get an HR34 and use it in conjunction with two HR20 DVRs.

There has been discussion here that DirecTV might require a minimum of 3 additional STBs to be able to get the HR34. If so, the logistics of the SWiM might work fine, but he may have to add an additional STB beyond the HR34.

I really hope that's not the case, as my "perfect" setup next year (assuming I'd be able to afford it) would be an HR34 and TWO HR24-100s (well, OK, it'd actually be three HR34s, but you catch my drift!).

However, it appeared to me that the "discussion" talks were more than a simple prediction. That being said, I haven't been following this thread too closely these last few months, so I wondered if something might have changed.

~Alan


----------



## magillagorilla

While a long time DTV customer, new to the whole house issue and need to get access to our playlist in an upstairs bedroom. Curious if there is any real benefit (other than increased hard-drive size) to holding out for an HR34 or just taking the plunge now with the existing MRV setup currently offered by DTV. 

We have 2 sets: one in a media room and a second in the bedroom. Media room has an HR 20/21 combo. No box in the bedroom, although I have cable and cat5 runs up to the bedroom.

Any thoughts? Much thanks.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Alan Gordon said:


> thepoloman33 stated that he wanted to get an HR34 and use it in conjunction with two HR20 DVRs.
> 
> There has been discussion here that DirecTV might require a minimum of 3 additional STBs to be able to get the HR34. If so, the logistics of the SWiM might work fine, but he may have to add an additional STB beyond the HR34.
> 
> I really hope that's not the case, as my "perfect" setup next year (assuming I'd be able to afford it) would be an HR34 and TWO HR24-100s (well, OK, it'd actually be three HR34s, but you catch my drift!).
> 
> However, it appeared to me that the "discussion" talks was most likely what the case would be. That being said, I haven't been following this thread too closely these last few months, so I wondered if something might have changed.
> 
> ~Alan


oh ok gotcha. Yeah that might be the case for new customers to start during the slow rollout they were doing. Hence the only ones getting it being ones with 4 tv's and hddvr service. 
As far as functionality, itll work fine if its the only one in the home.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

magillagorilla said:


> While a long time DTV customer, new to the whole house issue and need to get access to our playlist in an upstairs bedroom. Curious if there is any real benefit (other than increased hard-drive size) to holding out for an HR34 or just taking the plunge now with the existing MRV setup currently offered by DTV.
> 
> We have 2 sets: one in a media room and a second in the bedroom. Media room has an HR 20/21 combo. No box in the bedroom, although I have cable and cat5 runs up to the bedroom.
> 
> Any thoughts? Much thanks.


At start you'll have to take the MRV plunge anyway in order to see the playlist upstairs as there are no current RVU receivers/clients out there right now.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> oh ok gotcha. Yeah that might be the case for new customers to start during the slow rollout they were doing. Hence the only ones getting it being ones with 4 tv's and hddvr service.
> As far as functionality, itll work fine if its the only one in the home.


I knew it would work functionally (obviously), but you do bring up a point.

Perhaps the minimum requirement might simply be for those new customers to get one installed. Great if true, but I'll feel a lot better about it once more details come out about it...

~Alan


----------



## dpeters11

I WANT MORE said:


> No Way?


Well, last night they were saying In Stock on the site. So they did make a change.


----------



## magillagorilla

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> At start you'll have to take the MRV plunge anyway in order to see the playlist upstairs as there are no current RVU receivers/clients out there right now.


Thanks. I guess the question is whether there is some benefit with waiting for the HR34 (easier connection route via Ethernet, increased speed, lower fees., etc.) and moving the HR20 upstairs or just getting an HR24 now from DTV.


----------



## west99999

Alan Gordon said:


> Really?! So there's no minimum of 3 additional receivers besides the HR34 as rumored?! :eek2:
> 
> ~Alan


Yes really! He didnt ask how he goes about getting a HR34 from DTV. All documents point to this being a new install item only if you are ordering from DTV so I assumed he would be ordering this elsewhere. I am only answering his question as to whether or not the swm 16 and described way would be the correct way to install it.


----------



## Alan Gordon

west99999 said:


> Yes really! He didnt ask how he goes about getting a HR34 from DTV. All documents point to this being a new install item only if you are ordering from DTV so I assumed he would be ordering this elsewhere. I am only answering his question as to whether or not the swm 16 and described way would be the correct way to install it.


I was not criticizing your post which was both helpful and factually correct. 

I simply asked a question regarding a "rumor" discussed on this thread which I haven't been following as well as I was a couple of months ago. As I stated in response to Sgt. Slaughter, I'd like a similar setup eventually as the one thepoloman33 described, and was interested in a possible answer to my question.

I apologize if my post came off otherwise... 

~Alan


----------



## I WANT MORE

My SWiM upgrade is set for tomorrow. Hopefully the 34 will ship out on Thursday as expected. 
Should I expect any issues by leaving the 24 where the 34 will be going until the 34 arrives? I am assuming it will then be just a matter of swapping them out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The only issue I can think of is that the HR34 requires 5 tuners. If you don't have 5 tuners available you will have to figure out what to do. 

Count up the number of tuners you will need: HR34=5 tuners, every other DVR=2 tuners, regular receiver=1 tuner. If you come up with more than 8, tell the installer and make sure you get a SWM-16. The SWM-16 has two "legs" of 8 tuners each. Make sure you have 5 tuners available on the "leg" you'll use for the HR34.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Stuart Sweet said:


> The only issue I can think of is that the HR34 requires 5 tuners. If you don't have 5 tuners available you will have to figure out what to do.
> 
> Count up the number of tuners you will need: HR34=5 tuners, every other DVR=2 tuners, regular receiver=1 tuner. If you come up with more than 8, tell the installer and make sure you get a SWM-16. The SWM-16 has two "legs" of 8 tuners each. Make sure you have 5 tuners available on the "leg" you'll use for the HR34.


Yep. Thanks. a SWM-16 is on the order. Will be using 15 of the 16.


----------



## DarkLogix

TAG4 said:


> Solid Signal has the HR 34 on its site. Says it is shipping in 7 -12 business days $399.00


Awsome
I will be ordering one asap

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...Server-for-Whole-Home-HDDVR-(HR34)-&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=
I'm guessing they mean VoD but if not whats DoD video's? Department of defense videos?


----------



## DarkLogix

I WANT MORE said:


> Yep. Thanks. a SWM-16 is on the order. Will be using 15 of the 16.


that close to the limit you'll need to be carful about which is on which leg

is if you have say 5 DVR's and 1 HR34
then 4DVR's on one leg and one + the HR34 on the other and you'll only have room for 1 normal recever on that leg left


----------



## I WANT MORE

DarkLogix said:


> that close to the limit you'll need to be carful about which is on which leg
> 
> is if you have say 5 DVR's and 1 HR34
> then 4DVR's on one leg and one + the HR34 on the other and you'll only have room for 1 normal recever on that leg left


As usual, I'm sure I'll have to do a little coaching with the installer. I would bet that he has never heard of the 34 and won't believe me about the 5 tuners. :nono2:


----------



## I WANT MORE

I'm going to miss the HD GUI. I really like it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You won't miss it for long...


----------



## Drucifer

I WANT MORE said:


> As usual, I'm sure I'll have to do a little coaching with the installer. I would bet that he has never heard of the 34 and won't believe me about the 5 tuners. :nono2:


Yeah, so far this year, I notice they count boxes, and not tuners. There's just isn't enough of us tuner-hogs for it to matter for the field tech average job.


----------



## LoweBoy

west99999 said:


> Was just told by solid signal they dont even have the HR34 yet but expect to get them this week sometime and they will not be able to ship until after the 8th or after if they dont get them by then. Also to existing customers don't expect to get one from DTV cause they are for new customer accounts only even employees who already have an account cannot get them from DTV until after 2-9-12. New employees who have never had an account can get one after Dec 8th.


So will this impact if you bought from outside retailer or just from DTV?


----------



## DarkLogix

I WANT MORE said:


> As usual, I'm sure I'll have to do a little coaching with the installer. I would bet that he has never heard of the 34 and won't believe me about the 5 tuners. :nono2:


who knows maybe he'll go crazy and throw a SWM32 at it.


----------



## markrogo

DarkLogix said:


> Awsome
> I will be ordering one asap
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...Server-for-Whole-Home-HDDVR-(HR34)-&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=
> I'm guessing they mean VoD but if not whats DoD video's? Department of defense videos?


DirecTV on Demand.



purell said:


> So if I get a hr34 and 2 rvu client boxes to replace a hr24 and hr22 and h24, isn't it the same thing.
> 
> What do I gain? Since the rvu client will use the tuners of the hr-34. No benefit other than a faster box?
> 
> Is the hr34 way faster than an hr24?


You get to schedule everything from one box and not worry about manually managing recording conflicts by parceling out recordings across tuners and making sure one is free. Those two benefits are significant.



csgo said:


> I've read a few pages here... not the whole thread since I don't have an extra couple of hours.
> 
> I don't have SWiM or MRV. I have 11 receivers (4 of them are HR's). My main HR20-100 is going bad (loud hard drive) and would like to replace it with a HR34. My DirecTV rep told me she could send one out on the 8th, but I'd probably need a service call.
> 
> Isn't this just a plug-n-play replacement for an HR20? What would have to change?


As others said, you'll need to go SWM, but I'd consider whether you really want to go off into the realm of unsupported SWM32. If you consider your current situation, you have 4 DVRs capable of recording 2 things each as well as 7 other receivers. That's 8 recordings at once, with no real help managing said recordings -- each DVR fends for itself, can't share its recordings. With the HR34, you'd get 5 recordings in your living room alone (or wherever the main TV is). You could keep the 7 "dumb" set-top boxes and you'd be at 12 of the 16 available "slots" on your SWM 16. Now, you still have those other 3 DVRS.

So what I'd do is this: turn two of them into H25s. They can play back just fine from the new HR34 or watch live TV without its help. Keep one of your other DVRs. You'll be "limited" to 7 recordings instead of the 8 you have now, but you'll be on a supported configuration and you'll be able to share the recordings across the 4 rooms that have DVRs (and eventually across more rooms as you replace old receivers, but you can get to that whenever).

So here's my proposal in short...

Now:
16 port multiswitch
4 HR series DVRs
7 older receivers

New:
SWM 16
HR34 (5 "slots")
HR series DVR (2)
H25, 2 units (2)
7 older receivers (7)

Bingo, you fit into a much more normal configuration.



DarkLogix said:


> who knows maybe he'll go crazy and throw a SWM32 at it.


Extraordinary chance he's never seen one.


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> You won't miss it for long...


Are you saying, because of the few numbers of HR34, that all the HR34s will see the HDGUI before the H/HR2x HDGUI rollout is completed?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well you make it without a tuner to spare, I'll give you that. 

If the receivers are "older" though... they may not be SWiM-capable. The SWiM-16 has a legacy port so could possibly make it work that way. I'm not really the one to ask about mixing new and old equipment, it doesn't really work for me. I'll just say that if you're talking about pre-DIRECTV branded receivers, like RCA or Hughes boxes, this is probably the time to swap those out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Drucifer said:


> Are you saying, because of the few numbers of HR34, that all the HR34s will see the HDGUI before the H/HR2x HDGUI rollout is completed?


As usual you're reading things that aren't there.


----------



## jappleboy

Here is one for you, I have 3dvr and 2 receiver.I have a slim line dish with one coax running from the dish to a swm-8 splitter,Looks like i have no swm multi-switch hook up. Now if i get a HR34 is there any way to set up one more swm -8 splitter.


----------



## dsw2112

jappleboy said:


> Here is one for you, I have 3dvr and 2 receiver.I have a slim line dish with one coax running from the dish to a swm-8 splitter,Looks like i have no swm multi-switch hook up. Now if i get a HR34 is there any way to set up one more swm -8 splitter.


You could deactivate tuners, but that's probably not what you're looking for. As mentioned earlier, a SWMLnb needs to be replaced with a legacy LNB with 4 lines to a SWM16.


----------



## jappleboy

Can you deactivate 2 tuner on the HR34


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> As usual you're reading things that aren't there.


Just trying to determine what's long.


----------



## markrogo

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well you make it without a tuner to spare, I'll give you that.
> 
> If the receivers are "older" though... they may not be SWiM-capable. The SWiM-16 has a legacy port so could possibly make it work that way. I'm not really the one to ask about mixing new and old equipment, it doesn't really work for me. I'll just say that if you're talking about pre-DIRECTV branded receivers, like RCA or Hughes boxes, this is probably the time to swap those out.


Hmm, that's a good point I hadn't considered. He could get a gaggle of H25s for the older receivers if need be and they'd all then have access to the DVR recordings (which seems nice).

Alternatively, if he goes with the mix old-and-new strategy, there'd certainly be no need for the SWM 32 as the older receivers wouldn't be taking up SWM space. The whole thing can get complicated.


----------



## Steve

purell said:


> So if I get a hr34 and 2 rvu client boxes to replace a hr24 and hr22 and h24, isn't it the same thing.
> 
> What do I gain? Since the rvu client will use the tuners of the hr-34.


You're right. If everyone's watching LIVE TV, an HR34 with two RVU clients will leave you with 2 recording tuners, same as your current set-up.

OTOH, if you went WHDVR instead of RVU, and just replaced the H24 with the HR34, you'd have a minimum of 6 recording tuners, even if everyone was watching LIVE TV. You'd be able to back up some recordings as well, so that's the way I'd go.



> Is the hr34 way faster than an hr24?


I've got one. To me, it feels about the same as a 24 on the NR (non-HD), which is impressive, considering it's managing 5 tuners worth of recordings. Just my .02.


----------



## ndole

I WANT MORE said:


> As usual, I'm sure I'll have to do a little coaching with the installer. I would bet that he has never heard of the 34 and won't believe me about the 5 tuners. :nono2:


That's pretty disrespectful. While there are some "technicians" that don't know their elbow from their bunghole, they're usually retailers, sub-sub-subs, or some hack working under the table. Those people are by far the exception. HR34 up training (what little was needed) has been provided to all O&O and HSP locations.

Those sort of snide comments are not universally appreciated here.


----------



## dpeters11

Based on our area installer, it wouldn't surprise me. It took 3 appointments just to get the Internet connection when I had whole home installed, because they kept saying they didn't have the right part. And the third tech said he'd also need to reschedule for the same reason. That one followed my instructions on how to do it thankfully.


----------



## Drucifer

jappleboy said:


> Here is one for you, I have 3dvr and 2 receiver.I have a slim line dish with one coax running from the dish to a swm-8 splitter,Looks like i have no swm multi-switch hook up. Now if i get a HR34 is there any way to set up one more swm -8 splitter.


Call DirecTV. Tell 'em you are getting another DVR. No need to go into details, and tell 'em you need a SWiM-16. There's a $49.99 charge for the work. The equipment is FREE. And if a good customer, you may even get a credit.


----------



## ndole

dpeters11 said:


> Based on our area installer, it wouldn't surprise me. It took 3 appointments just to get the Internet connection when I had whole home installed, because they kept saying they didn't have the right part. And the third tech said he'd also need to reschedule for the same reason. That one followed my instructions on how to do it thankfully.


Inventory issues are not a technicians' fault


----------



## gimp

Awesome thread everyone. I'd like to upgrade my system and am trying to get educated so I can negotiate with DTV.

Current system
- HR22-100 (w/2TB eSATA) for big screen
- HR10-250 (connected to old 21" CRT SDTV)
- 5LNB w/integral multiswitch (non-SWM) and no additional multiswitch
- The four down-leads from the dish run to an inside junction box which feeds the two different rooms

New system
- [ROOM 1] HR34  Gigabit network available
- [ROOM 2] New RVU capable TV (maybe Samsung UN32D6000) or reuse HR22-100. No network available. Use DECA?

Questions
1) What equipment do I need from DTV?
2) Has anyone tried using an RVU TV yet?
3) I'm out of contract and have at least a four heart rating so what can I expect DTV to give me?
4) When is DTV going to start upgrading existing customers?

Thanks!

P.S. Nice to see you here Rogo.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> Call DirecTV. Tell 'em you are getting another DVR. No need to go into details, and tell 'em you need a SWiM-16. There's a $49.99 charge for the work. The equipment is FREE. And if a good customer, you may even get a credit.


Some semi-poor advice.

If the someone gets receivers via a 3rd party, it won't be in DirecTvs system. You can tell them you want a SWiM16, but it won't matter. CSRs can NOT put it on the work order. The order system determines what additional equipment is needed based on what was reportedly installed prior and what needs changed to support the new items.


----------



## Drucifer

I WANT MORE said:


> As usual, I'm sure I'll have to do a little coaching with the installer. I would bet that he has never heard of the 34 and won't believe me about the 5 tuners. :nono2:


From my last conversation with one, all installers were schedule to go a HR34 class. Now how many absorb the instructions is another matter.

There was another here, who claimed he went to class, but all his HMC HD DVR material confiscated, but was told it would be return to him later.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

RobertE is absolutely right. I can tell you from personal experience, a CSR can tell you you're getting a SWM16 but if the order system isn't configured to give you one, it's not going on the truck. 

And ndole is right as well... let's lay off the installers. There are good ones and bad ones but to disparage all of them isn't fair.


----------



## Drucifer

RobertE said:


> Some semi-poor advice.
> 
> If the someone gets receivers via a 3rd party, it won't be in DirecTvs system. You can tell them you want a SWiM16, but it won't matter. CSRs can NOT put it on the work order. The order system determines what additional equipment is needed based on what was reportedly installed prior and what needs changed to support the new items.


I had no problem. And I got the credit.


----------



## harsh

ndole said:


> That's pretty disrespectful. While there are some "technicians" that don't know their elbow from their bunghole, they're usually retailers, sub-sub-subs, or some hack working under the table.


It probably isn't reasonable to generalize either way. In my market, the in-house people are usually the least experienced. Watching videos and lecture-demos is not as effective as hands-on. Sometimes you get good ones and sometimes you need to tap out before they do any more damage.

While DIRECTV's net additions may not be stellar, they're still doing a record number of new installs and installation is typically quite a bit more complex than ever before.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> I had no problem. And I got the credit.


Good for you. Doesn't change the fact that your advice was semi-poor at best. Your experience may not carry over to anyone else. And giving credits for 3rd party purchases is being greatly curtailed, if not completely elimintated.


----------



## ndole

harsh said:


> It probably isn't reasonable to generalize either way. *In my market, the in-house people are usually the least experienced. Watching videos and lecture-demos is not as effective as hands-on. *Sometimes you get good ones and sometimes you need to tap out before they do any more damage.
> 
> While DIRECTV's net additions may not be stellar, they're still doing a record number of new installs and installation is typically quite a bit more complex than ever before.


In what position are you to know those things? How many Directv installs have you had?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

OK... everyone's made their point except it seems I didn't make my point strongly enough...

:backtotop

and to remind you, the topic is HR34, not installers. Thanks.


----------



## jappleboy

I just think the tuner is cool, I do not need all the tuners on the HR34.But like on Sunday night i have 3 shows that come on at the same time.And i like to stay up to date with the newest receivers.This site is great i learn so much from you guys.


----------



## harsh

gimp said:


> New system
> - HR34
> - New RVU capable TV (maybe Samsung UN32D6000) or reuse HR22-100
> 
> Questions
> 1) What equipment do I need from DTV?


New LNB. You'll have to get the HR34 elsewhere. It seems likely there will be some policy issues with trying to activate an HR34 with only one client.


> 2) Has anyone tried using an RVU TV yet?


RVU clients aren't available at this time.


> 4) When is DTV going to start upgrading existing customers?


Your asking a business decision question that only DIRECTV can answer. Someone above mentioned 2/19/12 (Sunday) but I'm not sure where that came from.


----------



## Davenlr

harsh said:


> There are likely to be some policy issues with trying to activate an HR34 with only one client.


Link to source please...


----------



## RobertE

For those that are ordering HR34s 3rd party, be advised that 1) the launch is not until the 8th, so the retailers should not be shipping until on or after that date. 2) if you do manage to get one before the 8th, good luck getting it activated. 3) Unless you are in one of the handfull of launch markets, don't expect much if any support from field services for a while.


----------



## Davenlr

jappleboy said:


> I just think the tuner is cool, I do not need all the tuners on the HR34.But like on Sunday night i have 3 shows that come on at the same time.And i like to stay up to date with the newest receivers.This site is great i learn so much from you guys.


I am like you. Since its obvious there isnt going to be collaborative scheduling any time soon, this will work. Plus, PIP on game days (or race/game) days is going to be a Godsend. I hate dragging in the little 23" to watch the second show. PIP is going to be great. And Ill be able to record all the local newscasts (I am a news nut) without having to choose which two or three to record.

Sure wish the 2TB drives hadnt doubled in price at the same time though. I just cant see a 1TB being big enough for 5 tuners, as it wasnt for 2 tuners


----------



## Drucifer

RobertE said:


> For those that are ordering HR34s 3rd party, be advised that 1) the launch is not until the 8th, *so the retailers should not be shipping until on or after that date.* 2) if you do manage to get one before the 8th, good luck getting it activated. 3) *Unless you are in one of the handfull of launch markets, don't expect much if any support from field services for a while.*


I verify that with Solid Signal. They do not have the HMC HD DVR in stock. The HR34 is expected to arrive on this Thursday. They couldn't guarantee me they'll be able to get 'em shipped on Thursday.

Why does it always appear that DirecTV don't care that their policies often agitate their existing customer base.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> I verify that with Solid Signal. They do not have the HMC HD DVR in stock. The HR34 is expected to arrive on this Thursday. They couldn't guarantee me they'll be able to get 'em shipped on Thursday.
> 
> Why does it always appear that DirecTV don't care that their policies often agitate their existing customer base.


There is nothing going on to indicate they don't care or trying to agitate their existing customers.

The simple fact is that the _launch_ is scheduled for the 8th. Not today, not the 6th, or the 7th, but the 8th.

It is the enthusiasts that are getting themselves all riled up by feeling they are entitled to have it right now or somehow feel they are special.


----------



## Drucifer

Well you indicated existing customer wont get assistance if they're not in designated areas. Well, they didn't pass this little tidbit along their 3rd party dealers who sold us a HR34.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> Well you indicated existing customer wont get assistance if they're not in designated areas. Well, they didn't pass this little tidbit along their 3rd party dealers who sold us a HR34.


Take that up with the retailer then.


----------



## hammer32

I'm coming back to DirecTV after about 7 years with cable. I'd like to get an HR34 in the living room and watch those shows or live HD TV in 3 to 4 other rooms (room 4 might be a SlingBox... Not sure yet).

The house I'm in doesn't have a dish, just cable run to each room (circa 2007, don't know if it's RG-6 or RG-59).

A couple of questions, if I order the HR34 from SolidSignal can I then call DirecTV to set up an install to support it and create my new account? Would I need any new lines run into the living room or other rooms? What other receivers should I get for the other rooms?

Thanks and sorry if this isn't the right place for this post.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## dpeters11

"Drucifer" said:


> Well you indicated existing customer wont get assistance if they're not in designated areas. Well, they didn't pass this little tidbit along their 3rd party dealers who sold us a HR34.


I figured Field Services is different from getting it activated over the phone.


----------



## RobertE

hammer32 said:


> I'm coming back to DirecTV after about 7 years with cable. I'd like to get an HR34 in the living room and watch those shows or live HD TV in 3 to 4 other rooms (room 4 might be a SlingBox... Not sure yet).
> 
> The house I'm in doesn't have a dish, just cable run to each room (circa 2007, don't know if it's RG-6 or RG-59).
> 
> A couple of questions, if I order the HR34 from SolidSignal can I then call DirecTV to set up an install to support it and create my new account? Would I need any new lines run into the living room or other rooms? What other receivers should I get for the other rooms?
> 
> Thanks and sorry if this isn't the right place for this post.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sean


Most likely not.

DirecTv will not activate a new account with receivers that they did not supply. You can certainly add 3rd part boxes after the fact.

You probably won't get anyone to support it until it's launched in your market as well.

As for your house wireing, most likely it's rg6 unless the builder was an extreme cheapo.


----------



## Davenlr

RobertE said:


> It is the enthusiasts that are getting themselves all riled up by feeling they are entitled to have it right now or somehow feel they are special.


How does ordering something new, that you will find fits into your existing system, and doing it on the first day it is available, make a person "entitled" or "special" ?

I bought my first DirecTv 18" dish and RCA receiver on the first day it was made available, because it fit my entertainment desires much better than cable did. I bought an HR24 because it was faster, and made my entertainment experience much better.

I dont feel entitled to anything (I am signing up for another 2 yr contract) or special.

And FWIW, I have NEVER had a DirecTv service call since the first day I installed my own 18" dish. When they showed up to upgrade me to HD, I just told them to drop the dish on my front porch, signed their paperwork, and they left. I install everything myself. I enjoy it, I learn a lot from it, and try to pass that on where I can (here, realigning dishes for friends/friends of friends, etc).

I was perfectly content to wait until Feb 2012, but since DirecTv changed the rules, I changed my schedule to match.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

hammer32 said:


> I'm coming back to DirecTV after about 7 years with cable. I'd like to get an HR34 in the living room and watch those shows or live HD TV in 3 to 4 other rooms (room 4 might be a SlingBox... Not sure yet).
> 
> The house I'm in doesn't have a dish, just cable run to each room (circa 2007, don't know if it's RG-6 or RG-59).
> 
> A couple of questions, if I order the HR34 from SolidSignal can I then call DirecTV to set up an install to support it and create my new account? Would I need any new lines run into the living room or other rooms? What other receivers should I get for the other rooms?
> 
> Thanks and sorry if this isn't the right place for this post.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sean


If the wiring is from 2007, there's a high probability that it'll be fine. As far as buying the receiver, DirecTV should be able to help install the system with the other receivers, but you may have to activate the HR34 on your own. It's not difficult at all, especially if the installer take care of everything else. As far as receivers, it all depends on how much you are looking to record. On average, you should be fine with three or four HD receivers. If you expect to do a lot of recording, I'd suggest one more HD DVR.

Make sure the installer knows he's setting up for a WH DVR setup though, and that you get a SWM 16 instead of a SWM 8 (which will barely be enough for the HR34 + 3 HD receivers, and inadequate for anything further).

EDIT: You could also try calling DirecTV after the 8th. According to my conversations, since you'll be a new subscriber, you should be able to order an HR34 directly.


----------



## jimlenz

I have my hr34 on order and called directv to see about installing whole house and the cost was 199 plus 49 install. They said if I added a receiver they would do it for 149 plus 49 install. Neither seems like much of a deal. My questions are

1. Can I call directv and have them install swm16 for my hr34? Will they do that and what is normal cost?
2. Will my purchase of hr34 from solid signal cause a new 2 year commitment?
3. If I decide to move my old receiver to a new room and have it installed will that cause a new commitment?

I have 3 hr20 and 1 hr22 and am adding the hr34. Still have to decide if I want to do the whole house plus cck. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Davenlr

1: Yes, no idea what the cost is
2: Your ACTIVATION of the HR34 will start a new 2 yr commitment.
3: Moving a receiver already active will not start a new commitment.


----------



## TBlazer07

jimlenz said:


> I have my hr34 on order and called directv to see about installing whole house and the cost was 199 plus 49 install. They said if I added a receiver they would do it for 149 plus 49 install. Neither seems like much of a deal. My questions are
> 
> 1. Can I call directv and have them install swm16 for my hr34? Will they do that and what is normal cost? If you got the HR34 from DirecTV they will supply and install the SWiM16 for free, if not, probably no.
> 2. Will my purchase of hr34 from solid signal cause a new 2 year commitment? YES
> 3. If I decide to move my old receiver to a new room and have it installed will that cause a new commitment? NO
> 
> I have 3 hr20 and 1 hr22 and am adding the hr34. Still have to decide if I want to do the whole house plus cck. Thanks for the advice.


 ........

<guess I should have refreshed the page before replying>


----------



## Dimitron2011

I ordered my DTV today and it is scheduled for installation tomorrow, the rep told me that i will be receiving the HR34 and (2) H24, what is the probability that i will actually get an HR34? Just seems strange seeing how they are supposedly not available until 12/8, any ideas?


----------



## jimlenz

"Davenlr" said:


> 1: Yes, no idea what the cost is
> 2: Your ACTIVATION of the HR34 will start a new 2 yr commitment.
> 3: Moving a receiver already active will not start a new commitment.


Thanks for the response. It would seem that by activating the new DVR and doing whole home plus being a 15 year customer spending 1800 a year they would offer a deal. Guess I have to try another csr?


----------



## Davenlr

Dimitron2011 said:


> I ordered my DTV today and it is scheduled for installation tomorrow, the rep told me that i will be receiving the HR34 and (2) H24, what is the probability that i will actually get an HR34? Just seems strange seeing how they are supposedly not available until 12/8, any ideas?


Some markets are getting them. When the installer calls to verify the install, ask him if he has one on his truck. Make your decisions from that information if you want one.


----------



## Dimitron2011

If the guy does not have one, and i really want one as i have so many series recordings can i just tell him to re-schedule once he receives them i guess? Hopefully i should receive one though, much less of a headache.  This will be my first time going away from Cable TV, the last time i had satellite was in Germany back in the 90's. :hurah:


----------



## Davenlr

jimlenz said:


> Thanks for the response. It would seem that by activating the new DVR and doing whole home plus being a 15 year customer spending 1800 a year they would offer a deal. Guess I have to try another csr?


There is nothing magical about whole home...but there is a cost. Any non-swm capable receivers or DVR's need to be replaced, non Hx24/25/34 boxes need a hardware upgrade, LNB needs replacing, cables need to be rerouted, an expensive multiswitch may need to be installed.

You need to determine your individual case as to what will need to be done, and weigh that cost against what DirecTv wants to do it. I think you will find in most cases, you are getting a hell of a deal. If you already have SWM system, then it may just be cheaper to do it yourself.


----------



## Davenlr

Dimitron2011 said:


> If the guy does not have one, and i really want one as i have so many series recordings can i just tell him to re-schedule once he receives them i guess?


Yes, you can. Preferably before he spends time and gas to get to your house


----------



## RobertE

Dimitron2011 said:


> I ordered my DTV today and it is scheduled for installation tomorrow, the rep told me that i will be receiving the HR34 and (2) H24, what is the probability that i will actually get an HR34? Just seems strange seeing how they are supposedly not available until 12/8, any ideas?


You will not be getting the HR34.

A CSR can not guarentee any specific tech delievered model. They have no idea what any given locations warehouse has in stock nor what the techs have on their truck. Furthermore, the initial rollout date for the HR34 is not until the 8th, and no NE Ohio locations are in this round.


----------



## Gone2Maui

I have 2 HD DVR's networked via ethernet today. If I get an HR34 will I be able to network them using ethernet?


----------



## Dimitron2011

I wanted to check if anyone has the answer to this question. If i advise the installer that i do not want the HR24, however want to wait until the HR34 comes out and have him install possibly next week. Is there a cost for new customers to get the HR34 instead of the HR24 or will it still be free? Just curious, if it costs new customers $99 then il just end up going with the HR24.


----------



## Davenlr

It costs new customers $99 as far as we know.


----------



## Drucifer

Dimitron2011 said:


> I ordered my DTV today and it is scheduled for installation tomorrow, the rep told me that i will be receiving the HR34 and (2) H24, what is the probability that i will actually get an HR34? Just seems strange seeing how they are supposedly not available until 12/8, any ideas?


Is *HMC HD DVR* on your order?


----------



## RobertE

Dimitron2011 said:


> I wanted to check if anyone has the answer to this question. If i advise the installer that i do not want the HR24, however want to wait until the HR34 comes out and have him install possibly next week. Is there a cost for new customers to get the HR34 instead of the HR24 or will it still be free? Just curious, if it costs new customers $99 then il just end up going with the HR24.


Don't expect it until after the first of the year. Most likely mid to late January at the soonest. Cost, hard to say yet.


----------



## Davenlr

You can always contract with Solid Signal to have one installed after the 8th. They are authorized dealer, and schedule installs. Wont be free though.


----------



## dkouz

RobertE said:


> Furthermore, the initial rollout date for the HR34 is not until the 8th, and no NE Ohio locations are in this round.


:Cough: National :Cough:


----------



## purell

Steve said:


> You're right. If everyone's watching LIVE TV, an HR34 with two RVU clients will leave you with 2 recording tuners, same as your current set-up.
> 
> OTOH, if you went WHDVR instead of RVU, and just replaced the H24 with the HR34, you'd have a minimum of 6 recording tuners, even if everyone was watching LIVE TV. You'd be able to back up some recordings as well, so that's the way I'd go.
> 
> I've got one. To me, it feels about the same as a 24 on the NR (non-HD), which is impressive, considering it's managing 5 tuners worth of recordings. Just my .02.


Thx. Gonna wait to see what deals they give those upgrading.


----------



## jerminator

LameLefty said:


> Congratulations on your hard-earned knowledge (hopefully!) paying off. Do post again after your installation to let us know how it goes.


I got the HR34 and two H25's installed last night. It took me 3 orders yesterday to get the right equipment, but it all worked out in the long run.

Likes:
H25's are really small!
Video quality better than what I had with Uverse.
Nice features like 
Quicktune is a really nice feature.

Gripes:
The high def menu has not loaded onto the receivers yet.
The DVR is really slow to respond when selecting a channel from the Guide.
TV's in other rooms will not pause live TV. -This caught me off guard.
"Last 4" sometimes works, sometimes does not.
"Active" was blank in all fields. Weather, what's hot, etc.
TV Apps not working.

I haven't spend much time with the system yet, but there you go.


----------



## wrmays

I WANT MORE said:


> My SWiM upgrade is set for tomorrow. Hopefully the 34 will ship out on Thursday as expected.
> Should I expect any issues by leaving the 24 where the 34 will be going until the 34 arrives? I am assuming it will then be just a matter of swapping them out.


Can you tell us how you were able to get directv to upgrade your system to swm16? I just tried a couple times and the CSR said they couldn't do it without ordering another receiver from them.


----------



## LameLefty

jerminator said:


> I got the HR34 and two H25's installed last night. It took me 3 orders yesterday to get the right equipment, but it all worked out in the long run.
> 
> Likes:
> H25's are really small!
> Video quality better than what I had with Uverse.
> Nice features like
> Quicktune is a really nice feature.
> 
> Gripes:
> The high def menu has not loaded onto the receivers yet.
> The DVR is really slow to respond when selecting a channel from the Guide.
> TV's in other rooms will not pause live TV. -This caught me off guard.
> "Last 4" sometimes works, sometimes does not.
> "Active" was blank in all fields. Weather, what's hot, etc.
> TV Apps not working.
> 
> I haven't spend much time with the system yet, but there you go.


Let me address some of your gripes (which I tend to agree with, mostly):

The UI. Man I'm ready for the HDGUI on mine too! And have been for months now! :grin:

"Last 4" is not something I use much so I can't really comment much. I usually just use QuickTune, my Playlist and occasionally the PREV button to jump between channels or quickly restart a recording I had to exit out of. I'll try to start paying more attention to it to see if I have the same problems you do.

The other boxes don't pause live TV because they're not DVRs. You can (usually/often/sometimes - depending on your usage) pause those boxes by hitting RECORD on your remote to start recording using one of the HR34's free tuners, then pause and resume as much as you want during that program. Of course, if there are no free tuners available on the HR34 that won't work. On the other hand, if you generally or often use those receivers to watch recorded programming rather than live TV, that isn't an issue.

ACTIVE and TV Apps should start working within a day or two. If not, run a System Test to verify that you have a connection from the box through your LAN to the internet. If things still don't work after a couple days, post back in the Issues thread for the HR34 and we'll help you dig into it further.


----------



## RunnerFL

DarkLogix said:


> Awsome
> I will be ordering one asap
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...Server-for-Whole-Home-HDDVR-(HR34)-&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=
> I'm guessing they mean VoD but if not whats DoD video's? Department of defense videos?


DOD = DirecTV On Demand


----------



## HoTat2

Gone2Maui said:


> I have 2 HD DVR's networked via ethernet today. If I get an HR34 will I be able to network them using ethernet?


Yes, but really since the HR34 mandates a SWiM install, why would you still want to use ethernet instead of DECA?


----------



## Alan Gordon

Davenlr said:


> harsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems likely there will be some policy issues with trying to activate an HR34 with only one client.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to source please...
Click to expand...

There's _NO_ source...

However, it's been commented on many times on this thread... including me and Sgt. Slaughter discussing it yesterday.

Sgt. Slaughter did give me a little hope though in that it's possible the minimum requirement might simply be for a new customer to get an HR34.

Hopefully, any orders from Solid Signal (or for existing customers getting one from DirecTV next year) will be exempt from any sort of minimum requirement.

I'm still waiting on definitive confirmation on that (and hearing about whether there will be any receiver swap credits next year). The good news is, by the time I'm able to get one (_if at all_), the details should be public knowledge.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

Oh yeah, I want to wish anyone attempting to get a SWiM-16 good luck!

Due to the costs of the SWiM-16, they can be a *PAIN* to get... this knowledge coming from experience.   

~Alan


----------



## mjwagner

Alan Gordon said:


> Oh yeah, I want to wish anyone attempting to get a SWiM-16 good luck!
> 
> Due to the costs of the SWiM-16, they can be a *PAIN* to get... this knowledge coming from experience.
> 
> ~Alan


They are easily aquired for about $99.


----------



## mjwagner

HoTat2 said:


> Yes, but really since the HR34 mandates a SWiM install, why would you still want to use ethernet instead of DECA?


I can think of multiple reasons. SWIM and DECA are two entirely different things and serve different purposes. I personally already have wired Ethernet thru out my house and already have all of my DirecTV rcvrs isolated on their own gigE switch so DECA currently has no attraction or benefit to me. Currently DECA is about ease and simplification of installation and troubleshooting for DirecTV and for their customers who need a single wire solution for MRV. Which is the vast majority of their customers, but not all.


----------



## Alan Gordon

mjwagner said:


> They are easily aquired for about $99.


Sorry... I guess I should have stated that I meant "from DirecTV."

~Alan


----------



## madpoet

Placed my order with Robert from VE yesterday. As always a pleasure to deal with. D* is coming out to upgrade me to SWM on Thursday. Kinda funny, she had a hard time putting the order for the equipment in because I was already MRV enabled over my home network. But they finally got it right (I hope!) and credited me the fee


----------



## I WANT MORE

wrmays said:


> Can you tell us how you were able to get directv to upgrade your system to swm16? I just tried a couple times and the CSR said they couldn't do it without ordering another receiver from them.


WWWWWWWWeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllll, It hasn't actually happened yet. Tech is supposed to be here today between noon and 4. 
I am scheduled for a Whole Home Upgrade and CCK (whatever that is).
I explained to the CSR that I have 6 dvrs now and will be replacing one with the 34 so I would definitely need the SWiM 16 included in the upgrade.
She said that she added it to the work order. 
Let's see what happens when he arrives.
I'll give you guys a blow by blow account. That is if my work doesn't get in the way. 
More to come.


----------



## I WANT MORE

madpoet said:


> Placed my order with Robert from VE yesterday. As always a pleasure to deal with. D* is coming out to upgrade me to SWM on Thursday. Kinda funny, she had a hard time putting the order for the equipment in because I was already MRV enabled over my home network. But they finally got it right (I hope!) and credited me the fee


Same boat here. I see she canceled my MRV (I also was using Ethernet to 3 of my 6 dvrs). What fee did she credit you? The MRV fee or the whole upgrade fee?


----------



## F1 Fan

I WANT MORE said:


> WWWWWWWWeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllll, It hasn't actually happened yet. Tech is supposed to be here today between noon and 4.
> I am scheduled for a Whole Home Upgrade and CCK (whatever that is).
> I explained to the CSR that I have 6 dvrs now and will be replacing one with the 34 so I would definitely need the SWiM 16 included in the upgrade.
> She said that she added it to the work order.
> Let's see what happens when he arrives.
> I'll give you guys a blow by blow account. That is if my work doesn't get in the way.
> More to come.


 CCK is the Cinema Connection Kit which connects the DECA (which runs your whole home dvr over the 1 coax to the receiver) to your router to the internet so you get VOD etc.
HR34 = 5 tuners, 5 remaining DVRs = 10 more tuners = 15 in total so have to have a SWiM 16. If you have any more then you will start to get into the SWiM 32 and I hear they are flakey at the moment.


----------



## madpoet

Whole upgrade fee ($79).


----------



## I WANT MORE

Gentleman showed up. Has a 16. Says he knows what needs to be done. Say's he's heard of me. Another tech and his supervise told him I'm the guy in town that always has the new stuff and knows more about DirecTv than they do. :lol:
Thank-you DBStalk.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I WANT MORE said:


> Gentleman showed up. Has a 16. Says he knows what needs to be done. Say's he's heard of me. Another tech and his supervise told him I'm the guy in town that always has the new stuff and knows more about DirecTv than they do. :lol:
> Thank-you DBStalk.


I believed you.....

Right up until this post.


----------



## drp392

Seriously, what is the deal with Samsung?!?!? Why are they so quick to roll out knock off products (ie Galaxy Tab) and then drag their feet on something totally unique? Do they have the whole company working on the multiple law suits against them or something. Don't get me wrong I think the HR34 is an awesome box by itself but if I'm going to use clients in other rooms I DONT WANT A BOX. I don't want the extra cables, IR/remote setup, taking up space, etc... I think I'll hold off on buying the HR34 until we finally hear something from Samsung on RVU.


----------



## woollybully

I am considering upgrading to an HR34 but that would bring my tuner count to 18 total. I have a SWM 16 installed now. I can either have DTV install a SWM expander or SWM32 but does anybody know what they will charge me?

I also have an extra SWM8 and four P7002AP (Eagle Aspen) splitters. I had the splitters in front of the SWM8 and a WB616 before upgrading to SWM16 ($49 MRV upgrade). Can I use the splitters in front of the SWM8 and SWM16?

If the splitters will work, what is the optimal way to bridge the DECA net? Should I just add another DECA adapter to the SWM8 and connect it to my home network? Will performance be affected between the two DECA nets going through the switch? Are there any DSCP/CoS settings I need on the switch?


----------



## grassfeeder

drp392 said:


> Seriously, what is the deal with Samsung?!?!? Why are they so quick to roll out knock off products (ie Galaxy Tab) and then drag their feet on something totally unique? Do they have the whole company working on the multiple law suits against them or something. Don't get me wrong I think the HR34 is an awesome box by itself but if I'm going to use clients in other rooms I DONT WANT A BOX. I don't want the extra cables, IR/remote setup, taking up space, etc... I think I'll hold off on buying the HR34 until we finally hear something from Samsung on RVU.


Exactly what I am doing.....until there are sets with integrated RVU - I have no need to jump on this. The entire purpose is to remove the bulk and boxes.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Tech replaced the LNB. Went from a 5 to a 3. Any concerns?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Probably not... your market may not need the extra two satellite slots. I have a SL3 and I'm fine with my HR34.


----------



## Drucifer

drp392 said:


> Seriously, what is the deal with Samsung?!?!? Why are they so quick to roll out knock off products (ie Galaxy Tab) and then drag their feet on something totally unique? Do they have the whole company working on the multiple law suits against them or something. Don't get me wrong I think the HR34 is an awesome box by itself but if I'm going to use clients in other rooms I DONT WANT A BOX. I don't want the extra cables, IR/remote setup, taking up space, etc... I think I'll hold off on buying the HR34 until we finally hear something from Samsung on RVU.


Well Samdung sets that are plan to get RVU activated are not ideal RVU clients in my opinion. They are all huge main room type of sets. Not sets you would put in garages, bathrooms, laundry rooms, guest rooms, etc.


----------



## David Ortiz

woollybully said:


> I am considering upgrading to an HR34 but that would bring my tuner count to 18 total. I have a SWM 16 installed now. I can either have DTV install a SWM expander or SWM32 but does anybody know what they will charge me?
> 
> I also have an extra SWM8 and four P7002AP (Eagle Aspen) splitters. I had the splitters in front of the SWM8 and a WB616 before upgrading to SWM16 ($49 MRV upgrade). Can I use the splitters in front of the SWM8 and SWM16?
> 
> If the splitters will work, what is the optimal way to bridge the DECA net? Should I just add another DECA adapter to the SWM8 and connect it to my home network? Will performance be affected between the two DECA nets going through the switch? Are there any DSCP/CoS settings I need on the switch?


Or you can feed one of the older DVRs with two lines(with BBCs) from the Legacy outputs of the SWiM-16. If you throw in a WDCCK attached inline to one of your other DVRs, you can use the WDCCK's ethernet out to connect to this non-SWiM connected DVR.


----------



## dpeters11

I WANT MORE said:


> Tech replaced the LNB. Went from a 5 to a 3. Any concerns?


You generally won't miss them. There are a few sonic tap channels you'll lose, that's about it. The Christmas channels usually start there, then move to a more visible satellite (as it is now) after Thanksgiving.


----------



## dwl2

jford951 said:


> From were I didnt see anywhere to order yet





Herdfan said:


> There is a link on this page that will give you what you need to know.





I WANT MORE said:


> I can personally speak for the credibility of the retailer. I have had many dealings with this person.
> I spoke to him personally when I placed my order.


Thanks guys!
I spoke to him personally when I placed my order and I am happy too!!!

dwl2


----------



## woollybully

David Ortiz said:


> Or you could feed one of the older DVRs with two lines(with BBCs) from the Legacy outputs of the SWiM-16. If you threw in a WDCCK attached inline to one of your other DVRs, you could use the WDCCK's ethernet out to connect to this non-SWiM connected DVR.


It was my understanding that the SWM16 legacy outputs counted towards the 16 tuner count. Is that not the case? Regardless, that is not optimal because the only room with multiple DVRs will have 1x HR24 and 1x HR34. I would have to use ethernet for the legacy attached receiver.

If the splitters before the SWM8 and SWM16 works, that would be best for me as it keeps the "kluge" in the attic as long as I can bridge the two DECA nets without issue.

Any idea what DTV will charge to just upgrade to SWM32?


----------



## David Ortiz

woollybully said:


> It was my understanding that the SWM16 legacy outputs counted towards the 16 tuner count. Is that not the case?


The legacy outputs do not count toward the 16 tuner limit.


----------



## drp392

Drucifer said:


> Well Samdung sets that are plan to get RVU activated are not ideal RVU clients in my opinion. They are all huge main room type of sets. Not sets you would put in garages, bathrooms, laundry rooms, guest rooms, etc.


From the not so vast amount of info out there since Jan 2011 it looks like the D6000, D6400 & D6420 models will support it. These range from 32" to 60". You should never be putting anything smaller than 32" in a guest room. That's just being rude to your guests. :lol:

I know my ideal setup would not be for everyone but I just like the idea of the cleanest install possible.


----------



## David Ortiz

woollybully said:


> I would have to use ethernet for the legacy attached receiver.


You can use a BB DECA or WDCCK to provide the ethernet without needing another DVR in the same room.


----------



## dsw2112

woollybully said:


> Any idea what DTV will charge to just upgrade to SWM32?


There's been a few postings regarding the SWM32. The SWM32 is only for commercial/MDU use. It does not pass DECA between its individual SWM8's, which would make it a poor choice even if a tech could get one. The "solution" is 2 SWM16's. One SWM16 can be connected to the other through the legacy/passthrough ports. Of course, the two SWM16's would need to be bridged externally for MRV traffic.


----------



## magillagorilla

Just called customer retention to see what they could do for me. Again, I currently have an HR20, want to add viewing capabilities to a second room, and would love the prospect of 5 tuners.

I was offered a credit of $250 for moving to MRV. 

I was told that adding a second HR24 + install would run me $348 - $250 for grand total of $98. When I brought up ordering the HR34 online, I was told that I could apply the credit to that purchase and would also be charged $99 for installation, meaning that I would be out of pocket $250.

Trying to understand the performance or costs benefits of going with the more traditional MRV setup (my existing HR20 plus a new HR24) vs. moving to the HR34. Appears that I would have 4 tuners with the two HR24s vs. 5 with the HR34, more drive space with the HR34, and that the HR34 might be a bit faster. 

Anything else that I'm missing (lower monthly fees, easier networking, etc.)? TIA.


----------



## dettxw

I WANT MORE said:


> Gentleman showed up. Has a 16. Says he knows what needs to be done. Say's he's heard of me. Another tech and his supervise told him I'm the guy in town that always has the new stuff and knows more about DirecTv than they do. :lol:
> Thank-you DBStalk.





Scott Kocourek said:


> I believed you.....
> 
> Right up until this post.


They've got him mixed up with me.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Done deal. All is well. Now to wait for the 34 to arrive (hopefully next week). :grin:0


----------



## Drucifer

Well, I'll be keeping an eye out for 22" to 32" RVU TVs for my home, but only if the client fee is cheaper then my current additional receivers.


----------



## Drucifer

I WANT MORE said:


> Done deal. All is well. Now to wait for the 34 to arrive (hopefully next week). :grin:0


I plan to call my 3rd party HMC HD DVR dealer tomorrow afternoon to see if they got 'em. Their answers will dictate what I do next.


----------



## dpeters11

"magillagorilla" said:


> Just called customer retention to see what they could do for me. Again, I currently have an HR20, want to add viewing capabilities to a second room, and would love the prospect of 5 tuners.
> 
> I was offered a credit of $250 for moving to MRV.
> 
> I was told that adding a second HR24 + install would run me $348 - $250 for grand total of $98. When I brought up ordering the HR34 online, I was told that I could apply the credit to that purchase and would also be charged $99 for installation, meaning that I would be out of pocket $250.
> 
> Trying to understand the performance or costs benefits of going with the more traditional MRV setup (my existing HR20 plus a new HR24) vs. moving to the HR34. Appears that I would have 4 tuners with the two HR24s vs. 5 with the HR34, more drive space with the HR34, and that the HR34 might be a bit faster.
> 
> Anything else that I'm missing (lower monthly fees, easier networking, etc.)? TIA.


HR34 easer to manage, one todo list. But all recordings in one basket.


----------



## woollybully

dsw2112 said:


> The "solution" is 2 SWM16's. One SWM16 can be connected to the other through the legacy/passthrough ports. Of course, the two SWM16's would need to be bridged externally for MRV traffic.


So my original question was whether I could use splitters from my earlier SWM8/WB616 install to one SWM8 and one SWM16 and bridge it through an ethernet switch.

Based on your post, I assume I could use the SWM8 that I have connected to the legacy/passthrough ports of the SWM16. I also found this diagram on SS:

http://manuals.solidsignal.com/SWiM16.pdf

The only difference is that instead of two SWM16s I would have one SWM16 and one SWM8.


----------



## dsw2112

woollybully said:


> Based on your post, I assume I could use the SWM8 that I have connected to the legacy/passthrough ports of the SWM16. I also found this diagram on SS:
> 
> http://manuals.solidsignal.com/SWiM16.pdf
> 
> The only difference is that instead of two SWM16s I would have one SWM16 and one SWM8.


That would do the trick if you bridged the MRV through an ethernet switch.


----------



## NR4P

I WANT MORE said:


> Tech replaced the LNB. Went from a 5 to a 3. Any concerns?


Nope, you don't need the 119 and 110 SATs. Just be sure the tech changed the SAT setup in your boxes to a 3 LNB or you will end up with SAT readings for the 119 and 110 that don't exist.


----------



## jlangner

Ordered mine from VE. He didn't mention when I ordered but noticed on email that someone would install, is that correct? Thought might be a self install.


----------



## LameLefty

NR4P said:


> Nope, you don't need the 101 and 110 SATs. Just be sure the tech changed the SAT setup in your boxes to a 3 LNB or you will end up with SAT readings for the 101 and 110 that don't exist.


Er, he DOES need the 101 location for any SD content. He DOESN'T need 110 and 119.


----------



## bobvick1983

"NR4P" said:


> Nope, you don't need the 101 and 110 SATs. Just be sure the tech changed the SAT setup in your boxes to a 3 LNB or you will end up with SAT readings for the 101 and 110 that don't exist.


You definitely need to see 101 that is the core slot where all of the SD is. I think you mean 119w.


----------



## NR4P

LameLefty said:


> Er, he DOES need the 101 location for any SD content. He DOESN'T need 110 and 119.


yup I mis-typed that one big time.


----------



## I WANT MORE

jlangner said:


> Ordered mine from VE. He didn't mention when I ordered but noticed on email that someone would install, is that correct? Thought might be a self install.


I do not want to speak for Robert but I think you can disregard the install info. I believe that pertains to his customers in the NY area.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Yep. I'm good. 92 is the lowest number on the board with the exception of spots.


----------



## dsw2112

jlangner said:


> Ordered mine from VE. He didn't mention when I ordered but noticed on email that someone would install, is that correct? Thought might be a self install.


This would be a self-install


----------



## jlangner

kk, thanks


----------



## TheRatPatrol

More tuners dammit, I need more tuners! Thank goodness Santa is coming.


----------



## Davenlr

TheRatPatrol said:


> More tuners damit, I need more tuners! Thank goodness Santa is coming.


Really. TigerDirect made my day today and sent me an email ad with the Seagate 1.5TB internal sata drive on sale for $69. Its on the way too. Next cheapest drive was an EARS for $149...yikes.


----------



## revm1m

So if I get one HR34, how many hd dvrs do I need for 3 TVs??


----------



## Davenlr

revm1m said:


> So if I get one HR34, how many hd dvrs do I need for 3 TVs??


You dont "need" HDDVRs, although you could use them. You would need one receiver/dvr for each TV. The HR34 would be one tv, so you would need one H24/H25 for each of the other two.


----------



## Nordic

A little help on this one.
Yes I am one of the hold outs waiting for either the D hd Tivo, or HR34, Looks like I am going to go the HR34 route. 
Would I be able to keep one of my old SD dvr receives in the mix? Reason is, I have a dish on my garage, to far away to run a cable, I move this receiver (I know this might not be right to do) between my spare BR and garage, so I am wondering when I put in WH and new HD receivers, will I still be able to use the SD dvr in the system?


----------



## jimmyt

thats a great deal considering the price increases.. it looks like its going to be a while until the price comes back down.



Davenlr said:


> Really. TigerDirect made my day today and sent me an email ad with the Seagate 1.5TB internal sata drive on sale for $69. Its on the way too. Next cheapest drive was an EARS for $149...yikes.


----------



## Herdfan

Drucifer said:


> Well, I'll be keeping an eye out for 22" to 32" RVU TVs for my home, but only if the client fee is cheaper then my current additional receivers.


I think this RVU concept is a way for DirecTV to increase revenue. For example, I currently serve 2 small TV's from receivers in adjacent rooms. For example, the small TV in the corner of the billiards area is served by the TV in the media room because watching different things on them is not important. With RVU, someone might not go to the trouble to wire things up to share receivers/DVR's.



Drucifer said:


> I plan to call my 3rd party HMC HD DVR dealer tomorrow afternoon to see if they got 'em. Their answers will dictate what I do next.


I am going to send him and email asking if overnight shipping is available.


----------



## Herdfan

One interesting thing I noticed when looking at my order is the mention of an HR35. From my order email:



> Products/Systems Ordered:
> 
> 1 | DIRECTV HR34 | HR35 DIRECTV Home Media Center DVR 1 TB Storage * requires DTV programming commitment @ $399.99


Hmmmm........


----------



## Drucifer

Herdfan said:


> . . .
> I am going to send him and email asking if overnight shipping is available.


Overnight is way to expensive for me, but two-day with Sat delivery is what I'm looking at.


----------



## Drucifer

Herdfan said:


> One interesting thing I noticed when looking at my order is the mention of an HR35. From my order email:
> 
> Hmmmm........


I wouldn't worry about a store receipt. Probably just a typing error.


----------



## El Gabito

I have an "unsupported" MRV setup over ethernet - will the HR34 support this or do I have to get MoCA?


----------



## bigtom

"El Gabito" said:


> I have an "unsupported" MRV setup over ethernet - will the HR34 support this or do I have to get MoCA?


The HMC only functions on SWM installs. I would guess that you would not have SWM install if you are running unsupported MRV.


----------



## Herdfan

bigtom said:


> The HMC only functions on SWM installs. I would guess that you would not have SWM install if you are running unsupported MRV.


Actually there are probably quite a few of us running unsupported SWM/DECA MRV. I started unsupported and then moved to DECA after a while. I simply have a rule that tech's aren't allowed to touch my stuff. So I did it myself.


----------



## Herdfan

Drucifer said:


> I wouldn't worry about a store receipt. Probably just a typing error.


Not worried, just curious.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't know if it can serve Whole Home over Ethernet for sure, but I don't think it would be a problem. You can connect the HR34 over Ethernet to your switch.


----------



## Groundhog45

Nordic said:


> A little help on this one.
> Yes I am one of the hold outs waiting for either the D hd Tivo, or HR34, Looks like I am going to go the HR34 route.
> Would I be able to keep one of my old SD dvr receives in the mix? Reason is, I have a dish on my garage, to far away to run a cable, I move this receiver (I know this might not be right to do) between my spare BR and garage, so I am wondering when I put in WH and new HD receivers, will I still be able to use the SD dvr in the system?


The SD DVR will still work. It would need to be connected to two legacy ports on the SWiM since it probably isn't SWiM capable. I think the R22 and maybe the R16 are, however.


----------



## El Gabito

bigtom said:


> The HMC only functions on SWM installs. I would guess that you would not have SWM install if you are running unsupported MRV.


I have a SWM-8 install (it took some coaxing two years ago).



Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know if it can serve Whole Home over Ethernet for sure, but I don't think it would be a problem. You can connect the HR34 over Ethernet to your switch.


Right - I'm hoping just like my current setup between my HR24/HR22.


----------



## Drucifer

But no one probably knows what disabling the HR34 DECA will have on a HMC RVU capabilities.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

There is no DECA, it's internal. And plugging in the ethernet cable doesn't disable it.


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is no DECA, it's internal. And plugging in the ethernet cable doesn't disable it.


What? So, the HR34 is not like the HR24 or H24/25?


----------



## LameLefty

Drucifer said:


> What? So, the HR34 is not like the HR24 or H24/25?


No, it's not.


----------



## jagrim

Well, I believe that I am now ready to make my upcoming HR34 addition as simple as can be. Spent some quality time in the attic arranging connections on my SWM16 - should now just be plug and activate.

Always like this nice cool weather when having to work in the attic. Maybe DTV will allow to send out early.


----------



## Drucifer

Just got off the phone with my HR34 dealer. They didn't arrive today.


----------



## Davenlr

Drucifer said:


> Just got off the phone with my HR34 dealer. They didn't arrive today.


Is your dealer Robert?


----------



## Drucifer

Davenlr said:


> Is your dealer Robert?


Solid


----------



## I WANT MORE

Come on ROBERTO. 
Bring it baby..................


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> There is no DECA, it's internal. And plugging in the ethernet cable doesn't disable it.


So you're saying you don't need a DECA unit, you can just run a CAT5 cable from your router to the HR34 and it will act like a DECA unit?


----------



## DBSNewbie

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is no DECA, it's internal. And plugging in the ethernet cable doesn't disable it.





Drucifer said:


> What? So, the HR34 is not like the HR24 or H24/25?





LameLefty said:


> No, it's not.





TheRatPatrol said:


> So you're saying you don't need a DECA unit, you can just run a CAT5 cable from your router to the HR34 and it will act like a DECA unit?


Okay. Now I am a bit confused. If a plugged-in ethernet cable does not disable the built-in DECA of the HR34, then what is the function/purpose of the ethernet jack on it? Internet Only?

I understand that on a HR24, for example, a plugged-in ethernet jack disables the DECA on the unit and MRV and/or internet is possible through an ethernet connection.

As for a H25, which is SWM Only, there is no ethernet jack, so the only way to connect to the internet is through the use of a BB DECA or WDCCK.

So with a HR34 (to have MRV and/or internet capability), must it be hooked up the same way a H25 is? ie via SWM and BB DECA or WDCCK.

Any clarification would be greatly appreciated.

I have an HR34 on the way and I want to make sure I am understanding fully how to incorporate it into my Hybrid DECA/Ethernet setup. (for details of setup, see sig below)

Thanks.


----------



## dsw2112

DBSNewbie said:


> Okay. Now I am a bit confused. If a plugged-in ethernet cable does not disable the built-in DECA of the HR34, then what is the function/purpose of the ethernet jack on it? Internet Only?


I asked this question early on. The ethernet jack is bridged to the DECA. Anything on the DECA side will see anything on the ethernet side, and vice versa. The "full" purpose of the ethernet jack is likely to add ethernet RVU devices if/when they're available.


----------



## dpeters11

Shoot, I should have gone with Robert...hoping Solid Signal won't be too far behind.


----------



## Davenlr

dsw2112 said:


> I asked this question early on. The ethernet jack is bridged to the DECA. Anything on the DECA side will see anything on the ethernet side, and vice versa. The "full" purpose of the ethernet jack is likely to add ethernet RVU devices if/when they're available.


So I could just plug the ethernet port into my router for the internet connection instead of using a dedicated DECA module plugged into the splitter?


----------



## dsw2112

Davenlr said:


> So I could just plug the ethernet port into my router for the internet connection instead of using a dedicated DECA module plugged into the splitter?


I believe Stuart said that this wasn't the intended functionality, but I've been told that this does work.


----------



## inkahauts

Ok, I am not going to read thorough all this thread. Do we know for sure what the monthly cost is going to be for an hr34?


----------



## RobertSeattle

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/hmc_receiver

Went live overnight.


----------



## TDK1044

You can purchase an HR34 now at Solid Signal.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=HR34&d=DIRECTV-HR34-RVU-Server-for-Whole-Home-HD-DVR-(HR34)-


----------



## bigtom

"inkahauts" said:


> Ok, I am not going to read thorough all this thread. Do we know for sure what the monthly cost is going to be for an hr34?


It should follow the standard DIRECTV pricing model with $10 HD Access, $7 DVR service, $3 WHDVR service, and $6 each room after the first for any type of client.


----------



## skew

You can also buy it now when your sign up now as a new customer for $99 on Dtv website.


----------



## Herdfan

Drucifer said:


> Just got off the phone with my HR34 dealer. They didn't arrive today.


Is your dealer shipping them? I know VE just drop ships them from the warehouse.


----------



## RobertSeattle

Why does Solid Signal say "Usually Ships 7-12 Business Days" . They've never sold them before so how can that be "usual"? Do they not have them in stock yet?


----------



## RobertSeattle

Ahh the wonderful business model of treating long-time, loyal customers like dirt and new customer like royalty!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Solid Signal has been selling receivers for years, I'm sure they have a usual shipping time.


----------



## TDK1044

When I ordered an HR 24 from SS earlier this year, it was shipped the next day. I had it in my house the day after it shipped, and it was activated 10 minutes after I took it out of its box.


----------



## RobertSeattle

TDK1044 said:


> When I ordered an HR 24 from SS earlier this year, it was shipped the next day. I had it in my house the day after it shipped, and it was activated 10 minutes after I took it out of its box.


That's my point - when I have ordered stuff from SS before, they shipped same day so not sure why they are saying the the 7-12 business day caveat.


----------



## mavs-fan

skew said:


> You can also buy it now when your sign up now as a new customer for $99 on Dtv website.


Oh wow, thank you for this. It seems more than just a coincidence that the HR34 and the THR22 DirecTivo are debuting at the same time.


----------



## TBlazer07

"RobertSeattle" said:


> That's my point - when I have ordered stuff from SS before, they shipped same day so not sure why they are saying the the 7-12 business day caveat.


Obviously because they aren't in stock yet or their initial order is sold out or they are "special ordering" them as needed.


----------



## mavs-fan

Is there an additional monthly fee for the HR34 (like the Tivo) or do you just have to pay the additional cost of the unit itself?


----------



## kcaudiofx

This whole deal has me confused also, I am a retailer for D* and we have been getting a ton of emails saying HR34 will be released on 12/08/11 these emails I am talking about go to retailers only and not inhouse installers etc.. I just got off the phone with my supplier, and they state they wont even have the HR34's in their possession to sell until about 2-3 weeks from now.. Really makes no sense to me either that they led us to believe they will be ready to go on the 8th and now we cant get them until later..


----------



## TBlazer07

"mavs-fan" said:


> Is there an additional monthly fee for the HR34 (like the Tivo) or do you just have to pay the additional cost of the unit itself?


You just pay the usual $6 fee for a leased receiver assuming you already have dvr and hd service.


----------



## jhsanchez

A couple of quick questions - First, I am an existing customer and do not have SWM for my two DVRs (HR20 and HR21). If I buy one of these to replace an existing DVR, how much will it cost for the SWM conversion and will D* pay for it? Second, is the 50 season passes (tivo term) limit still applicable?

Thanks


----------



## bobvick1983

Robert at Value Electronics said that they would ship today. He said some customers could receive them as early as tomorrow depending on how close they were to a given distribution center. However he noted that early next week would be a more reasonable time to expect delivery.


----------



## F1 Fan

We had a new install last week and I wanted an HR34 but they were not in our area. I had an HR24 and 3 H25s. I would have ordered an HR34 and 3 H25s at the time.

I went online today and could order in my area (plugged in the zip code) the HMC. So I have written and asked if we could get one for the $99. If not, we will order one from Robert or SS.

My question is about the swm upgrade. We had a slimline 5 on the house but when they came here for this install they switched it out for a swim lnb. I did mention that we were wanting an HR34 and so he left the 3 other cables tucked away in the lnb arm as he said we would need to go back to a 4 cable and a swm 16 in the house. (as we would have 10 tuners). 

So if I order one of these online I need them to come and change the lnb again. Will it cost me? And if so, how much, given we had the stuff before, was taken away because we ordered 2 weeks early (than the HR34 release).

I dont mind paying some for the unit but need to budget and know what to expect.


----------



## El Gabito

F1 Fan said:


> * I went online today and could order in my area (plugged in the zip code)* the HMC. So I have written and asked if we could get one for the $99. If not, we will order one from Robert or SS.


Where did you do this?


----------



## DarkLogix

I'm wondering
I'm out of contract so would it be possible to get say retentions to offer a HR34?
if not then I'll be buying one from SS after christmas


----------



## ronkuba

If you go through the steps of ordering as a new customer it will show up once you put in your zip


----------



## slickshoes

Yep!!! Just confirmed as well, it's 99 for new customers, that's me! Switching from Dish ASAP.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I am going to merge this with the HR34 Anticipation thread.


----------



## David Ortiz

ronkuba said:


> If you go through the steps of ordering as a new customer it will show up once you put in your zip


You can proceed through to checkout on DIRECTV's website with the HMC as your only receiver.


----------



## lem3u

Quick question for the experts.....

I just had Directv installed 4 months ago. I have the newer dish(oval) with one wire running from the dish to the cable tv wire distribution hub on the outside of my house. From there, I just use the cable outlet from the wall to plug into the back of my dvr(after it goes through the power brick thing). I have the HR24 DVR hooked up to our tv. We only have one tv in the house, just the big tv in the family room. I want the HR34 for the extra 3 tuners and the PIP(MRV is not an issue). Will I be able to just plug in the cable from the wall like in the current setup, activate it, and be able to enjoy all 5 tuners? I'm a novice with satellite and Directv, so any help would be appreciated before I place an order. Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If you have only one wire running into your HR24, and it's the only receiver you have, the answer is almost certainly yes.


----------



## F1 Fan

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you have only one wire running into your HR24, and it's the only receiver you have, the answer is almost certainly yes.


Stuart: Quick question if you dont mind.

I had an old slimeline 5 with the 4 wires on the roof going to a zinwell. Then when we came back to Directv last week they replaced it with the single swim lnb which I assume is a swm 8 inside. He left the other cables in tact for me (tucked in the arm).

If I get the HR34 and keep my current setup I would have 10 tuners. So does he need to switch lnbs again and bring a swm16? Or can they do something else? And if he switches lnbs is it going back to the old one I had? Seems crazy if you ask me.

And if they do switch lnbs - any idea on cost, given we havent had the service for 6 days


----------



## F1 Fan

El Gabito said:


> Where did you do this?


Directv.com but with a different browser (or click NOT YOU? next to your name so they think you are a new visitor).


----------



## Stuart Sweet

F1 Fan said:


> Stuart: Quick question if you dont mind.
> 
> I had an old slimeline 5 with the 4 wires on the roof going to a zinwell. Then when we came back to Directv last week they replaced it with the single swim lnb which I assume is a swm 8 inside. He left the other cables in tact for me (tucked in the arm).
> 
> If I get the HR34 and keep my current setup I would have 10 tuners. So does he need to switch lnbs again and bring a swm16? Or can they do something else? And if he switches lnbs is it going back to the old one I had? Seems crazy if you ask me.
> 
> And if they do switch lnbs - any idea on cost, given we havent had the service for 6 days


Yes they would need to switch you back to a non-SWiM LNB. A good technician would never reuse the old one unless he was 100% sure that he'd need it. He should put in a new LNB, check the wires to see if they will still work, and then put an SWiM-16 in for you.

Cost is kind of dependent on a lot of factors. It could be a couple hundred, or as low as zero.


----------



## jford951

I have been reading some of this and didnt see this question answered. If I have a samsung Tv that is capable or even one of there C30 boxes does it take up a tuner when the Tv is not in use or is the tuner free for recording? Sorry if this has been asked already


----------



## F1 Fan

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes they would need to switch you back to a non-SWiM LNB. A good technician would never reuse the old one unless he was 100% sure that he'd need it. He should put in a new LNB, check the wires to see if they will still work, and then put an SWiM-16 in for you.
> 
> Cost is kind of dependent on a lot of factors. It could be a couple hundred, or as low as zero.


Much appreciated.

I know the cables are good as he used one of them and tested them all ready for the next visit.

I contacted Directv about the HR34 seeing as I havent had the install a week and specifically asked about HR34 and was told it would be ages yet and to order the normal and get the upgrade. I needed to wait a week!

I tried explaining it to them but they keep coming back with general vague statements when I ask for specifics (e.g. how much)

So I am trying a different contact to see if I can get some concrete information.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

RobertSeattle said:


> That's my point - when I have ordered stuff from SS before, they shipped same day so not sure why they are saying the the 7-12 business day caveat.


It said 2-3 days when it first appeared. And that was 2-3 days before it came out. Hours later it changed. So maybe they just sold out their first shipment?


----------



## Drucifer

RobertSeattle said:


> That's my point - when I have ordered stuff from SS before, they shipped same day so not sure why they are saying the the 7-12 business day caveat.


My last call to Solid, yesterday evening, the HR34 had not arrive. They expected them to arrive, beginning Thursday. Probably the same deal at Value.


----------



## Drucifer

kcaudiofx said:


> This whole deal has me confused also, I am a retailer for D* and we have been getting a ton of emails saying HR34 will be released on 12/08/11 these emails I am talking about go to retailers only and not inhouse installers etc.. *I just got off the phone with my supplier, and they state they wont even have the HR34's in their possession to sell until about 2-3 weeks from now.*. Really makes no sense to me either that they led us to believe they will be ready to go on the 8th and now we cant get them until later..


Damn.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

There is some availability today, but as far as I know it's not to resellers, only to those who go through DIRECTV. Even there, you may have trouble.


----------



## Drucifer

F1 Fan said:


> We had a new install last week and I wanted an HR34 but they were not in our area. I had an HR24 and 3 H25s. I would have ordered an HR34 and 3 H25s at the time.
> 
> I went online today and could order in my area (plugged in the zip code) the HMC. So I have written and asked if we could get one for the $99. If not, we will order one from Robert or SS.
> 
> My question is about the swm upgrade. We had a slimline 5 on the house but when they came here for this install they switched it out for a swim lnb. I did mention that we were wanting an HR34 and so he left the 3 other cables tucked away in the lnb arm as he said we would need to go back to a 4 cable and a swm 16 in the house. (as we would have 10 tuners).
> 
> *So if I order one of these online I need them to come and change the lnb again.* Will it cost me? And if so, how much, given we had the stuff before, was taken away because we ordered 2 weeks early (than the HR34 release).
> 
> I dont mind paying some for the unit but need to budget and know what to expect.


They'll need to add a SWiM-16.


----------



## patrick77

Just set up HR34 with new service for installation Saturday. 

Either the rep was confused or I was, because I explained that I wanted the HR34 HMC along with 3 other HD receivers to put at the other TV's in the house. But she kept asking me if the other TV's were "smart" TV's because that was a requirement. The supervisor got on the phone and confirmed that if the extra TV's would each have their own HD receiver, the TV itself would not need to be "smart", just HD. 

By smart did she mean RVU?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes. Samsung's term for an internet-connected TV is "Smart TV."


----------



## Stuart Sweet

By the way I just checked Samsung's download site and there is no new firmware today. Sorry.


----------



## David Ortiz

Stuart Sweet said:


> By the way I just checked Samsung's download site and there is no new firmware today. Sorry.


Aw heck!


----------



## dpeters11

Solid Signal told me that they did get some, but those were already gone. They were expecting more mid next week.


----------



## LameLefty

jford951 said:


> I have been reading some of this and didnt see this question answered. If I have a samsung Tv that is capable or even one of there C30 boxes does it take up a tuner when the Tv is not in use or is the tuner free for recording? Sorry if this has been asked already


I can't see that your question got answered, but an RVU-capable device (either a "smart" RVU compatible TV or a separate RVU box attached to the TV) WILL use a tuner if connected to the HR34. The RVU spec is basically a way to get client display devices to display what the server box (in this case, the HR34) tells it to. Unless the client box is watching a pre-recorded program, it will have to have a tuner dedicated to it so it has something to display besides a menu overlay on a blank screen.


----------



## F1 Fan

Drucifer said:


> They'll need to add a SWiM-16.


Thanks!

I contacted a new "friend" at Directv to get an answer on some things as CSRs were giving scripted answers and not answering questions so assumed they had nothing in their system to help yet and this "friend" helped with our messed up install and got it all going smoothly.

I was told the lnb/swim change would be a maximum of $49 but may be free.

Technically even though we havent had the service for a week, in the system we are existing customers and so she cannot even order it for us in their system as it is only available for new customers.

However she is looking deeper into it to try and get it ordered somehow. Will contact me before the end of the day.

I have to say, they do not need to do that, and by doing so (and bear in mind we are a new customer and on the hook for 2 years) just because I politely asked (not demanded) if there was a way around it, this is outstanding customer service that you dont find in many places these days.


----------



## inkahauts

"bigtom" said:


> It should follow the standard DIRECTV pricing model with $10 HD Access, $7 DVR service, $3 WHDVR service, and $6 each room after the first for any type of client.


I doubt that will be the case. I expect it to be more a month, in its own lease class due to the 5 tuners, but we will see. Maybe they will only add an additional fee if you have rvu activated on it. Otherwise they'd loose lots of mirroring fees.


----------



## jappleboy

I called solid signal last night to check to see were i was on the list.I was told number 4 but did not know how many hr34 were order by each person.At this time i have not received a shipping e-mail.


----------



## F1 Fan

inkahauts said:


> I doubt that will be the case. I expect it to be more a month, in its own lease class due to the 5 tuners, but we will see. Maybe they will only add an additional fee if you have rvu activated on it. Otherwise they'd loose lots of mirroring fees.


I suspect it will be the same fee (otherwise those of us with receivers will pay 2x for the stream) but they will have some technology that unlocks rvu clients and so you pay for that (same current $6 fee).


----------



## inkahauts

"F1 Fan" said:


> We had a new install last week and I wanted an HR34 but they were not in our area. I had an HR24 and 3 H25s. I would have ordered an HR34 and 3 H25s at the time.
> 
> I went online today and could order in my area (plugged in the zip code) the HMC. So I have written and asked if we could get one for the $99. If not, we will order one from Robert or SS.
> 
> My question is about the swm upgrade. We had a slimline 5 on the house but when they came here for this install they switched it out for a swim lnb. I did mention that we were wanting an HR34 and so he left the 3 other cables tucked away in the lnb arm as he said we would need to go back to a 4 cable and a swm 16 in the house. (as we would have 10 tuners).
> 
> So if I order one of these online I need them to come and change the lnb again. Will it cost me? And if so, how much, given we had the stuff before, was taken away because we ordered 2 weeks early (than the HR34 release).
> 
> I dont mind paying some for the unit but need to budget and know what to expect.


Are you going to keep the hr24 too , or switch it for the hr34? If you are switching, you will be able to stay with the swm8.


----------



## mterchila

jappleboy said:


> I called solid signal last night to check to see were i was on the list.I was told number 4 but did not know how many hr34 were order by each person.At this time i have not received a shipping e-mail.


What date & time did you order your HR34? Hoping to get a sense of where I am on the list!


----------



## F1 Fan

inkahauts said:


> Are you going to keep the hr24 too , or switch it for the hr34? If you are switching, you will be able to stay with the swm8.


Keep! VOS and I had this discussion the other day re the merits of HR vs H reciever in the bedroom for live tv.

To be honest, had I been able to order this last week I would have the HR34 and not the HR24, but now I have the system I am just adding the HR34, moving the HR24 to the master bedroom and moving the H25 from there outside (under cover for all those who think I would leave a poor defenseless H25 out in the cold at this time of year :lol


----------



## David Ortiz

inkahauts said:


> I doubt that will be the case. I expect it to be more a month, in its own lease class due to the 5 tuners, but we will see. Maybe they will only add an additional fee if you have rvu activated on it. Otherwise they'd loose lots of mirroring fees.


directv.com doesn't show any additional fee for the HR34 when you select it in an online order (as a new customer). It doesn't allow you to order more than one HR34.


----------



## inkahauts

"F1 Fan" said:


> I suspect it will be the same fee (otherwise those of us with receivers will pay 2x for the stream) but they will have some technology that unlocks rvu clients and so you pay for that (same current $6 fee).


That's illogical for 6 per rvu device, and here is why. You can have up to 8 rvu devices hooked up to one hr34, but only three can be active at any one time. Now maybe they are 6 per rvu device for the first three devices, and that's it? Or maybe they will just charge 18 a month if activate rvu abilities on top of the dvr fee?


----------



## F1 Fan

David Ortiz said:


> directv.com doesn't show any additional fee for the HR34 when you select it in an online order (as a new customer). It doesn't allow you to order more than one HR34.


But at the same time there are no RVU capable sets yet so they know you can only stream to other recievers with the fee.

It will be interesting to see if they wish to give up the $6 fee for RVU tvs.


----------



## F1 Fan

inkahauts said:


> That's illogical for 6 per rvu device, and here is why. You can have up to 8 rvu devices hooked up to one hr34, but only three can be active at any one time. Now maybe they are 6 per rvu device for the first three devices, and that's it? Or maybe they will just charge 18 a month if activate rvu abilities on top of the dvr fee?


If it was my company (and I would be very happy if it was!) then I would either do the $18 or have a way to enable each stream to an rvu client up to the max of $18. So a customer with 1 RVU would pay $6 and if they had an H25 then they can use a second stream for that.

The technology knows if it is an RVU or Hxx receiver. And they know individual.

But I wouldnt expect them to charge $36 for 6 RVU devices as only 3 can be used at a time, In the same way I could have 6 tvs now but only 3 Hxxx so only 3 can watch at a time (exluding multiple outputs via different cables or hdmi matrices)


----------



## Smuuth

There is an error in the specifications listed for the HR34 on the DIRECTV website:










*The HR34 has only ONE satellite in connection.*


----------



## El Gabito

David Ortiz said:


> directv.com doesn't show any additional fee for the HR34 when you select it in an online order (as a new customer). It doesn't allow you to order more than one HR34.


Yep and according to the fine print at the bottom of this page:



> HOME MEDIA CENTER requires a DIRECTV Plus HD DVR model HR34 receiver. Remote viewing requires a model H25 HD Receiver(s) or RVU-capable TV in each additional room. Also requires HD Access ($10/mo.) and DVR Service ($7/mo.).
> *Storage space refers to 30 minute programs recorded in SD. Actual recording capacity varies based on type of programming being recorded.


----------



## TBlazer07

inkahauts said:


> I doubt that will be the case. I expect it to be more a month, in its own lease class due to the 5 tuners, but we will see. Maybe they will only add an additional fee if you have rvu activated on it. Otherwise they'd loose lots of mirroring fees.


 I believe you are incorrect on the base fee being higher for 5 tuners. This could change down the road but I highly doubt it. At least I haven't been charged extra nor was I told I would be. Did they charge more per box for 1 tuner H vs. 2 tuner HR? As for RVU fees, since it doesn't yet exist I couldn't say but as an educated guess that would sound logical.


----------



## azvipers

mterchila said:


> What date & time did you order your HR34? Hoping to get a sense of where I am on the list!


Just spoke to Solid Signal and they said it will be next week at the earliest before it would be shipped. Wouldn't say if they got any HR34s today or where I was on the list.  My order shows 12/4/2011 1:48:15 PM


----------



## TBlazer07

Smuuth said:


> There is an error in the specifications listed for the HR34 on the DIRECTV website: *The HR34 has only ONE satellite in connection.*


 Good catch (especially since it requires SWiM). Their proof readers need some time off.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

TBlazer07 said:


> Good catch (especially since it requires SWiM). Their proof readers need some time off.


Yeah that and the whole fine print section is incorrect about needing an H25 and such too...


----------



## TBlazer07

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Yeah that and the whole fine print section is incorrect about needing an H25 and such too...


 I think they are "selling" this as a single DVR solution but it definitely could have been worded better ..... most people don't read the fine print anyway PLUS (I can't imagine it being "on purpose" ) the gray text they use in their fine print is almost invisible anyway. :lol:


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

TBlazer07 said:


> I think they are "selling" this as a single DVR solution but it definitely could have been worded better ..... most people don't read the fine print anyway PLUS (I can't imagine it being "on purpose" ) the gray text they use in their fine print is almost invisible anyway. :lol:


yeah i know there selling it as a single DVR right now but the wording of "...Remote viewing REQUIRES a model H25...." is a little off. lol


----------



## jford951

LameLefty said:


> I can't see that your question got answered, but an RVU-capable device (either a "smart" RVU compatible TV or a separate RVU box attached to the TV) WILL use a tuner if connected to the HR34. The RVU spec is basically a way to get client display devices to display what the server box (in this case, the HR34) tells it to. Unless the client box is watching a pre-recorded program, it will have to have a tuner dedicated to it so it has something to display besides a menu overlay on a blank screen.


Thanks for the reply. So then if I understand correctly If the RVU device is not in use the HR34 can use that tuner to record something.


----------



## F1 Fan

jford951 said:


> Thanks for the reply. So then if I understand correctly If the RVU device is not in use the HR34 can use that tuner to record something.


I think it is the other way around -which is more critical.

The HR34 has 5 tuners and 3 MRV streams. Those streams can be used to watch live tv from one of the tuners IF AVAILABLE or a recorded program (but you cant go more than 3 streams even though it can support more RVU clients than that - it is to do with consecutive streams).

But (I think) that if you set the HR34 to record 5 channels (from your main tv) at the same time, then no RVU client can use the tuner. They can only watch one of these programs being recorded or an older recording.

It is a slight difference to what you said. First come, first served, whether it is an RVU device or a recording.


----------



## azarby

azvipers said:


> Just spoke to Solid Signal and they said it will be next week at the earliest before it would be shipped. Wouldn't say if they got any HR34s today or where I was on the list.  My order shows 12/4/2011 1:48:15 PM


I also spoke to SS today and they said they have not received thier shipment yet. They also don't know how many will be arriving. I am #10 on the list.


----------



## LameLefty

jford951 said:


> Thanks for the reply. So then if I understand correctly If the RVU device is not in use the HR34 can use that tuner to record something.


Short answer, yes. The HR34 can and will use all available tuners to record as necessary.

Long answer to the big question: it remains to be seen how things will work with RVU clients - it depends on how Directv sets up the prioritization when RVU clients become available. For instance, if the HR34 is recording 5 shows and someone turns on a remote TV, my guess is the box will default to one of the five things being recorded. If you try to change channels to one of the others, no worries. If instead you select LIST and pick a recorded program, again no worries. If you try to choose another live channel NOT being recorded, you'll get a pop-up saying you can't or else one asking if you want to interrupt a recording (much like on HR2x's when 2 programs are being recorded and you try to change the channel).

Time will tell, however.


----------



## Drucifer

azvipers said:


> Just spoke to Solid Signal and they said it will be next week at the earliest before it would be shipped. Wouldn't say if they got any HR34s today or where I was on the list.  My order shows 12/4/2011 1:48:15 PM


My order was done on 12/3/2011 3:59:15 PM and I was told I was 36th. I cancel. And yes, they did not receive any HR34s.


----------



## jappleboy

My order was done on Dec 3, at 1.55pm


----------



## jappleboy

Drucifer why did you cancel YOU GOING WITH Robert fromxxxxx.


----------



## Drucifer

jappleboy said:


> Drucifer why did you cancel YOU GOING WITH Robert fromxxxxx.


Yeah, I change to Value. It will cost me a little more because of the sales tax.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Your signature shows you have one already???


----------



## LameLefty

Scott Kocourek said:


> Your signature shows you have one already???


A little over-anxious, perhaps? :lol:


----------



## Herdfan

Drucifer said:


> Yeah, I change to Value. It will cost me a little more because of the sales tax.


Did he give any indication of shipping times?

I do know that VE shipped the HR10's a week before anyone else. SolidSignal and someone else were second and then everyone else.


----------



## DBSNewbie

Herdfan said:


> Did he give any indication of shipping times?
> 
> I do know that VE shipped the HR10's a week before anyone else. SolidSignal and someone else were second and then everyone else.


Here's a quote from an email I received from Robert this morning regarding the shipment of HR34s...

_"...We ship from 21 fulfillment locations across America and most branches are expecting the HR34 today and as they arrive the orders will ship. Your hR34 should ship form the Ontario warehouse.

So I can't be 100% sure your order will ship today as it might go tomorrow.

Best,

-Robert..."_


----------



## beestea

So the HR34 is officially available today, I am wondering if anyone had one installed yet, or has an appointment scheduled and think they will get one.

I am about to move, am currently out of contract with DirecTV and trying to think of the best way to get the new house wired up as cleanly as possible.

I currently have 3 HR2x-x00 HD DVR's with whole home DVR service (although im doing it over my lan at my current house). If I used DTV's mover service, what could I expect them to install at the new house?

Would it be worthwhile to add a 4th receiver / 7th tuner to my account before I move so I can at least get a SWM setup? 

What are the minimum requirements for getting a HR34? What regions will they be available in first?


----------



## Drucifer

Herdfan said:


> Did he give any indication of shipping times?
> 
> I do know that VE shipped the HR10's a week before anyone else. SolidSignal and someone else were second and then everyone else.


VE has 21 warehouses scattered across the nation, and they don't know which ones received the HR34 today.

PS. Mine will come from Syracuse.


----------



## jappleboy

You guys are right sold signal has no clue when the HR34 will be in.Do you think Robert still has some left. And what is his Phone number. The one on the site that i called just kept ringing.


----------



## I WANT MORE

jappleboy said:


> You guys are right sold signal has no clue when the HR34 will be in.Do you think Robert still has some left. And what is his Phone number. The one on the site that i called just kept ringing.


[email protected] is the best way to contact Robert.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

beestea said:


> So the HR34 is officially available today, I am wondering if anyone had one installed yet, or has an appointment scheduled and think they will get one.
> 
> I am about to move, am currently out of contract with DirecTV and trying to think of the best way to get the new house wired up as cleanly as possible.
> 
> I currently have 3 HR2x-x00 HD DVR's with whole home DVR service (although im doing it over my lan at my current house). If I used DTV's mover service, what could I expect them to install at the new house?
> 
> Would it be worthwhile to add a 4th receiver / 7th tuner to my account before I move so I can at least get a SWM setup?
> 
> What are the minimum requirements for getting a HR34? What regions will they be available in first?


I am going to merge this with the HR34 Thread in the HD receiver forum.


----------



## beestea

Scott Kocourek said:


> I am going to merge this with the HR34 Thread in the HD receiver forum.


Thx, saw this thread after my post. Looks like the HR34 won't be available in the DC region yet anyhow.


----------



## Eagleone

Yes you heard it right. I just got off the phone with Directv executive and as of today the HR 34 is only available for new customers. I'm pissed off ! Michael White CEO made this decision  I have been with them since 1999 and have 100k theater system. Explain to me the logic on a average new subscriber in need of 5 TV capability? Boycott DTV!


----------



## jonbbrad

just buy it from Solid Signal


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Eagleone said:


> Yes you heard it right. I just got off the phone with Directv executive and as of today the HR 34 is only available for new customers. I'm pissed off ! Michael White CEO made this decision  I have been with them since 1999 and have 100k theater system. Explain to me the logic on a average new subscriber in need of 5 TV capability? Boycott DTV!


You can order one from other online retailers, too bad you didn't look before posting this. I will merge this with the HR34 Anticipation Thread and you can find out where to get one.


----------



## TBlazer07

Eagleone said:


> Yes you heard it right. I just got off the phone with Directv executive and as of today the HR 34 is only available for new customers. I'm pissed off ! Michael White CEO made this decision  I have been with them since 1999 and have 100k theater system. Explain to me the logic on a average new subscriber in need of 5 TV capability? Boycott DTV!


 Now if you had a "110K theater system" you might have gotten one. Seriously though, it has nothing to do with "5 TV capability" just because it has 5 tuners. It works just fine with 2 TV's and a 0.25K theater system as well.


----------



## Eagleone

I bet you Pre-ordered it? Right?


----------



## TBlazer07

Eagleone said:


> I bet you Pre-ordered it? Right?


 No, I've had it for a while.


----------



## Herdfan

"Eagleone" said:


> I bet you Pre-ordered it? Right?


Ordered mine Saturday morning @ 10:00am.


----------



## Eagleone

Were you a Beta tester? I'm not making this up. They said next year for existing customers unless I suppose you want to pay $399 for one now and box up your Hr24 500 in my case and flush the money you spent for it.


----------



## LoweBoy

Drucifer said:


> VE has 21 warehouses scattered across the nation, and they don't know which ones received the HR34 today.
> 
> PS. Mine will come from Syracuse.


Will ship mine from Dallas.:jump3:
On Monday.


----------



## dsw2112

Eagleone said:


> Were you a Beta tester? I'm not making this up. They said next year for existing customers *unless I suppose you want to pay $399* for one now and box up your Hr24 500 in my case and flush the money you spent for it.


That's the same price D* charges as the list price for existing subs.


----------



## skew

I have a scheduled install for tomorrow morning  I hope they really have one to install


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Anyone could have put in an order with one of the online companies, you don't need to talk to executives or be rich. This is afterall the first day they are available for order, oh and limited availability too.


----------



## TBlazer07

Eagleone said:


> Were you a Beta tester? I'm not making this up. They said next year for existing customers unless I suppose you want to pay $399 for one now and box up your Hr24 500 in my case and flush the money you spent for it.


They called me the master beta tester. :lol: Next year is less than 3 weeks away. Have patience young whippersnapper, you'll be able to turn your 100K theater system into a 100.399K system soon enough. For now just pretend you can record 5 shows at once on one box. 2 is only 60% less if my math is right.


----------



## LameLefty

Eagleone said:


> Explain to me the logic on a average new subscriber in need of 5 TV capability? Boycott DTV!


A new subscriber with 4 viewing locations makes perfect use of a 5-tuner system. Dual tuners for use on the "big TV" in a main viewing location, then satellite units in the master bedroom and two kids' rooms.

Now, having explained that, some of us participated in a DBSTalk Field Trial of the HR34 (even though we don't have $100,000 home theater systems  ) and that's how we have them. A handful of others have posted from the test markets who have gotten them installed as well.


----------



## Davenlr

Eagleone said:


> Were you a Beta tester? I'm not making this up. They said next year for existing customers unless I suppose you want to pay $399 for one now and box up your Hr24 500 in my case and flush the money you spent for it.


Of course I am paying $399. I wouldnt expect to get one free. Ive only been with DirecTv since 1995 or so. And why flush an HR24. Put it in the bedroom or something.


----------



## bobvick1983

"Eagleone" said:


> Were you a Beta tester? I'm not making this up. They said next year for existing customers unless I suppose you want to pay $399 for one now and box up your Hr24 500 in my case and flush the money you spent for it.


What is $400 if you have spent $100,000.00 on a Home Theatre?


----------



## I WANT MORE

LoweBoy said:


> Will ship mine from Dallas.:jump3:
> On Monday.


Did you get a shipping confermation email? 
Has anyone received one (shipping confirmation)?


----------



## Davenlr

LoweBoy said:


> Will ship mine from Dallas.:jump3:
> On Monday.


This is good information. That means it should get here Wednesday. Im guessing mine will ship from Dallas as well, since no one has a warehouse in Arkansas  (Except Wal Mart)


----------



## Herdfan

"Eagleone" said:


> Were you a Beta tester? I'm not making this up. They said next year for existing customers unless I suppose you want to pay $399 for one now and box up your Hr24 500 in my case and flush the money you spent for it.


Nope! If I was a Beta tester I wouldn't be buying one now. My HR24 is going to the Living room, the HR21 there is going to my office and my H21 will be boxed up.

I paid $950 for my first HR10 and $499 for my second. So $399 for this box seems like a deal.

And yes, as one of the longest term customer DirecTV has, I was ticked off when I thought I was looking at next spring for this box when new customers were getting them. But since I can get one from an online retailer, that is actually better for me.


----------



## LoweBoy

"I WANT MORE" said:


> Did you get a shipping confermation email?
> Has anyone received one (shipping confirmation)?


I called VE earlier and got info. They said they will send you tracking info when it has been shipped.


----------



## markrogo

Herdfan said:


> I paid $950 for my first HR10 and $499 for my second. So $399 for this box seems like a deal. .


In that context you make a fair point.

When they started demanding money for the DVRs and then re-collecting them, however, I lost my appetite for paying.


----------



## Drucifer

skew said:


> I have a scheduled install for tomorrow morning  I hope they really have one to install


Is HMC HD DVR on your order?


----------



## F1 Fan

Eagleone said:


> Yes you heard it right. I just got off the phone with Directv executive and as of today the HR 34 is only available for new customers. I'm pissed off ! Michael White CEO made this decision  I have been with them since 1999 and have 100k theater system. Explain to me the logic on a average new subscriber in need of 5 TV capability? Boycott DTV!


Are you sure you were talking to Executive? I spoke to them today about my situation and possibly credits for buying from a retailer. They were more than helpful, spent a few hours trying to get something sorted, called me back later tonight with an update and will speak with me tomorrow. To say they have been extremely helpful is an understatement.

I am also certain the decision did not come from the CEO. That is not a decision a CEO would make.

I am impressed with the 100k system! I will assume from the total spent that you have more than 5 tvs? So why cant the average new subscriber have 5 too? And they dont need 5 - it has 5 tuners and 3 MRV streams. So a max of 4 tvs more likely. Which I had installed last week as a new subscriber.

Also Directv would base their decision on giving new subs priority not just as an incentive, but if you look at most peoples set up on here, they have multiple DVRs (with 2 tuners each) and dont have need of the immediate 5 tuner system. That isnt saying the dont WANT it, hence the rush to get them online, but they could live without it.

If you did call Directv today and they did say yes, then it would cost you $399. Or you can go to one of the retailers mentioned here and get it for the same $399. so no real argument.

If you believe you should get a loyal customer type discount then you can always call Directv and try to get them to agree to give you credit against you buying from the retailer. There have been plenty of threads here over the years detailing this happening.

Your next post seemed to go from not being able to get one to having to pay $399 for one. But that is 0.4% of what you spent on your home theater system. If you can afford that type of luxury (you have to admit that spending 100k on tv is a luxury few can afford) then $400 is probably a week of your electricity bill and should be easily affordable.

Then you have to ask, if you have 100k of system, how come you didnt spend an extra $199 on another HD DVR before if you were so short of tuners that you needed the HR34 today? That would give you 2 tuners and another MRV stream, and two at $398 ($1 cheaper than the HR34) would give you 4 extra tuners and 2 streams so you would be a tuner up and a $1.

You seem stressed over this. I would take a deep breath and see what alternatives you can come up with. VE or SS will sell you one. If you want to get discount, call Directv and ask them in the morning.

Yes we all want one and we all want one today. But no one is getting stressed because they cannot get one today. Keep calm, it helps you think clearly. Go enjoy your 100k system!


----------



## sharpie83

I placed my order today and got the HR34. My installation is scheduled for tomorrow morning between 8-12. Excited!


----------



## F1 Fan

sharpie83 said:


> I placed my order today and got the HR34. My installation is scheduled for tomorrow morning between 8-12. Excited!


Wow! Fast install too.

Enjoy (said with a hint of jealousy  )


----------



## sharpie83

F1 Fan said:


> Wow! Fast install too.
> 
> Enjoy (said with a hint of jealousy  )


Thank you! I'm very excited. Anyone know when HR34 is expected to get HD guide?


----------



## sytyguy

beestea said:


> I am about to move, am currently out of contract with DirecTV and trying to think of the best way to get the new house wired up as cleanly as possible.
> 
> If I used DTV's mover service, what could I expect them to install at the new house?
> 
> Would it be worthwhile to add a 4th receiver / 7th tuner to my account before I move so I can at least get a SWM setup?
> 
> What are the minimum requirements for getting a HR34? What regions will they be available in first?


Do what we do every time we move to a new address, apply as new subs. In other words, my name is currently the sub, at the new house my wife will be the new sub, consequently we are able to get the latest discounts and the latest tech.

So far it has worked everytime.


----------



## Davenlr

So you are suggesting I move and get married, so I can save $399? Too funny.


----------



## matto0

I just called Directv and they claimed the HR34 is not available until next year. How are you guys ordering it?


----------



## RunnerFL

Davenlr said:


> So you are suggesting I move and get married, so I can save $399? Too funny.


It's not worth it!


----------



## LameLefty

sharpie83 said:


> Thank you! I'm very excited. Anyone know when HR34 is expected to get HD guide?


According to those who monitor the satellite data stream headers for such things, various test versions of the HD GUI for the HR34 have been in test for a few weeks. Not sure when they will be available generally, however. I, for one, can't wait.


----------



## sytyguy

I hope you are joking, but if you are not, no. We are married, and have been for some time. Unfortunately, we have moved 9 times in 11 years, and almost every move we have used that solution.


----------



## west99999

matto0 said:


> I just called Directv and they claimed the HR34 is not available until next year. How are you guys ordering it?


Go to directv.com if you are a new customer you can order it.


----------



## Drucifer

sharpie83 said:


> Thank you! I'm very excited. Anyone know when HR34 is expected to get HD guide?


Saw an 05xx at Firmware Watcher a couple of weeks ago. Don't know if that was it. So I assume there is something in the works, but probably still a long way off.


----------



## Drucifer

sytyguy said:


> Do what we do every time we move to a new address, apply as new subs. In other words, my name is currently the sub, at the new house my wife will be the new sub, consequently we are able to get the latest discounts and the latest tech.
> 
> So far it has worked every time.





Davenlr said:


> So you are suggesting I move and get married, so I can save $399? Too funny.


----------



## Shades228

I WANT MORE said:


> [email protected] is the best way to contact Robert.





matto0 said:


> I just called Directv and they claimed the HR34 is not available until next year. How are you guys ordering it?


Read the last few pages.


----------



## Drucifer

matto0 said:


> I just called Directv and they claimed the HR34 is not available until next year. How are you guys ordering it?


Most from third party retailers. Some new customers in designated areas and that's automatic by zip code. And that's it.


----------



## Shades228

Drucifer said:


> Most from third party retailers. Some new customer in designated areas and that's automatic by zip code. And that's it.


All new customers are eligible as of today. The select markets is over. Existing customers become eligible in 2/12 unless you already have one active an an RVU device.


----------



## dettxw

New customers got free ST and I didn't. 
Oh well, guess I've gotten my share in the past. Just got a new LTE 4G Rezound as a new Verizon customer, only $250 plus a 2-year contract. :lol:


----------



## Papa J

What will be the impact for those of us using our Ethernet for whole home connection?


----------



## Eagleone

F1 I read your comments and yes I own multiple HR 24 500's. I just don.t like getting the run around. Just 3 days ago they told me that the Dec 8th release was false. Beta testers are using them now. I look around and see that others are being told that same info. Go figure. The money is not the issue so I will buy one elsewhere most likely.Coming from a Corporate background myself I treat my customers as if they are my only customers.


----------



## wahooq

DTV sales reps dont control the releases these come from higher up.....HR#$ are for new activations and ONLY in certain markets...I think like 5 or 6


----------



## inkahauts

"sharpie83" said:


> Thank you! I'm very excited. Anyone know when HR34 is expected to get HD guide?


Nope, and I am guessing it will be a while. Heck, not even all the other hd units have it yet.


----------



## dpeters11

Which HD unit is missing it, except for the H20? I don't think it's getting the HD GUI at all.


----------



## dpeters11

"Papa J" said:


> What will be the impact for those of us using our Ethernet for whole home connection?


It'll work, as long as you have SWM and available tuner slots.


----------



## LameLefty

dpeters11 said:


> Which HD unit is missing it, except for the H20?


Basically any unit outside of the rollout areas is officially "missing it" still. 

That said, I think it'll still be a few weeks until the HR34 gets the HDGUI, but I'll be happy (and excited) to be wrong on this one.


----------



## F1 Fan

Eagleone said:


> F1 I read your comments and yes I own multiple HR 24 500's. I just don.t like getting the run around. Just 3 days ago they told me that the Dec 8th release was false. Beta testers are using them now. I look around and see that others are being told that same info. Go figure. The money is not the issue so I will buy one elsewhere most likely.Coming from a Corporate background myself I treat my customers as if they are my only customers.


I also own a company and treat my customers as if they are my only customers and appreciate where you are coming from.

But at the same time Directv is a huge company with millions of customers.

I believe that they didnt deliberately give you the run around. I spoke to CSRs yesterday and they could not give me a straight answer to anything - purely because they didnt have the information.

I spoke to executive last Friday asking for one on a new install. She tried everything to get me one, but again had no information on when they were due out except in the test areas. She had no reason to lie. She even went to try to get one outside of the system with no luck. I said they are going on sale next week and she said that may be but they had not been told anything and it went to retailers and not them. They knew it was coming but not when other than next year to existing customers.

I spoke to executive again yesterday. As a new customer who missed this by a week I was trying to get some credit applied instead of the full price as I literally missed out by 6 days. She still couldnt do much as I am in the system and so technically an existing customer. However she went higher and is trying to get something sorted for me. She promised to call back by the end of the day with some information and did. And she is working on it today for me and will call back this morning.

You could argue that is a run around, but I see it as working with the information they have.

All I was suggesting was to calm down and take a step back for a minute  Most people do not know about the HR34 unless they are on this site or enthusiasts. So by logic, most CSRs will not know much other than what is in their system. If you asked last week you would be told limited market. They will never give a date until that is set in stone as too many things can go wrong.

People on this site have them as beta testers. But that is because this site has a very close relationship with beta testing ever since Earl pulled a receiver apart and did a write up many years ago - the first ever First Look. The beta testers are also not your average enthusiast and were specially selected.

As for new customers only getting them, that has been the standard in this industry. Like it or not, a policy has to be made and this is what the tv (cable and dbs) do. Incentives to get new customers.

For the rest of us, there are other avenues. But again they are in short supply as most things new are. But order one, wait your turn and you can get one as this thread shows.

I dont believe you got the run around. I think you had more information than the average customer, and called Directv who (as is often the case) had less information than you.


----------



## Herdfan

"markrogo" said:


> When they started demanding money for the DVRs and then re-collecting them, however, I lost my appetite for paying.


I have no plans to go anywhere. Comcast in my area has maybe 20 HD channels. I like DirecTV and have been with then for 17 years so they probably won't be getting this box back anytime soon.


----------



## tardisdude

I currently have a AM21 connected to my HR24. When I get a HR34 I plan on keeping my HR24 and my H24. 

My question is will I be able to tune to my sub-channels from the AM21 connected to the new HR34 on my other receivers (HR24 and H24) using Whole Home?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

tardisdude said:


> I currently have a AM21 connected to my HR24. When I get a HR34 I plan on keeping my HR24 and my H24.
> 
> My question is will I be able to tune to my sub-channels from the AM21 connected to the new HR34 on my other receivers (HR24 and H24) using Whole Home?


If you can't currently do it with the AM21 on the HR24, then I'd say no, unless you attempt to do so from an RVU client instead of a full receiver. The tuning on the HR2x and H2x series will be handled by the individual receivers.


----------



## jagrim

"DTV TiVo Dealer" said:


> It seems like the HR34s are delayed by a few days and as we already knew are in very limited supply. For those who have orders placed, I recommend keeping them as they are to preserve your cue.
> 
> -Robert


Thanks for the update. As long as they get here before "Bowl Season" begins (hopefully).


----------



## dettxw

tardisdude said:


> I currently have a AM21 connected to my HR24. When I get a HR34 I plan on keeping my HR24 and my H24.
> 
> My question is will I be able to tune to my sub-channels from the AM21 connected to the new HR34 on my other receivers (HR24 and H24) using Whole Home?


You'll need an AM21 per DVR or receiver to view OTA in real time.

A recorded OTA program can be viewed via MRV on another capable DVR or receiver.

We won't know that RVU works with OTA/mpeg2 until we see it.


----------



## gcd0865

tardisdude:

I'm in a similar AM21 boat as you. Here in metro Detroit, there are two full-power stations not carried in HD by DirecTV, one significantly-viewed nearby channel that is considered in a neighboring city/market, and a bunch of local subchannels and low-power stations not carried by DirecTV at all. I use my outside antenna and the AM21 to receive and record some of these channels.

I'm currently awaiting the HR34 before adding a basement game room tv, specifically because I'd want all available over-the-air stations to be accessible by the second tv as well. Not too long ago, I heard (from somewhere on an unconfirmed basis; can't remember where) that using an H or HR-series receiver on remote tv's in connection with an HR34 at your main tv would not allow the remote tv/tv's to access over-the-air stations received by the AM21. I think it might be because the H/HR-series receiver at the remote tv still uses the tuner in that remote receiver for the remote tv.

However, when the new very small DirecTV RVU client boxes (as I think they're called) come out soon, using one of those at a remote tv might be able to access the over-the-air stations received by the AM21 connected to an HR34 at the main tv, because the RVU client boxes apparently do not have their own tuners in them, but instead access the five-tuner setup from the HR34. In that setup, the AM21 over-the-air stations get merged with the satellite stations in the HR34 (like they do now with any other receiver), but then are apparently also accessible at the remote tv/tv's through the RVU client boxes because of the the different tuning method employed by those boxes.

Not 100% sure about this, but that is what I heard a while back. Maybe someone else with better information can clarify, since this is important for me too.

Now if we could just solve the AM21's limitations of only two zip code/city entries and none of our four new nearby Canadian HD stations (or several local low-power stations) being included in our over-the-air channel listing...


----------



## Go Beavs

tardisdude said:


> I currently have a AM21 connected to my HR24. When I get a HR34 I plan on keeping my HR24 and my H24.
> 
> My question is will I be able to tune to my sub-channels from the AM21 connected to the new HR34 on my other receivers (HR24 and H24) using Whole Home?


Like *dettxw* said, you can only view recordings over the whole home network.

However, all you really have to do to watch live OTA channels via WHDVR is to start recording the channel on the HR34 (or any other DVR with an AM21), then select it from the playlist of the remote DVR or receiver and skip to the end of the recording. Voilà, live OTA via WHDVR.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

dettxw said:


> We won't know that RVU works with OTA/mpeg2 until we see it.


There's not a lot of reason it can't work. RVU already includes compositing the UI (user interface) on the video before sending it to the RVU display. To do this the receiver must decode the h.264 stream, overlay the UI and then encode it into h.264 again before sending. So to send MPEG-2 all you do is decode MPEG-2, overlay the UI and then encode it into h.264 before sending.

The chances the hardware can support this are very high. The chances the software can support this are very high.

Now of course, the chances the software _does_ currently support this are somewhat lower.


----------



## RAD

gcd0865 said:


> Now if we could just solve the AM21's limitations of only two zip code/city entries and none of our four new nearby Canadian HD stations (or several local low-power stations) being included in our over-the-air channel listing...


I mentioned in the First Look that the HR34 does do a channel scan and will add ATSC stations that it can detect, just doesn't provide any guide information for those stations not in it's database for the zip codes. I also mentioned that DIRECTV has never said officially that this was a change that would stay in future software releases, but for now it's there.


----------



## RAD

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> It seems like the HR34s are delayed by a few days and as we already knew are in very limited supply. For those who have orders placed, I recommend keeping them as they are to preserve your cue.
> 
> -Robert


Sounds just like the HR10-250 when it first came out, VE had many more orders then what they received.


----------



## Drucifer

LameLefty said:


> Basically any unit outside of the rollout areas is officially "missing it" still.
> 
> That said, I think it'll still be a few weeks until the HR34 gets the HDGUI, but I'll be happy (and excited) to be wrong on this one.


My guess is 2Q '12.


----------



## I WANT MORE

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> It seems like the HR34s are delayed by a few days and as we already knew are in very limited supply. For those who have orders placed, I recommend keeping them as they are to preserve your cue.
> 
> -Robert


Oh, That's not good. That's not good at all.........
I think I am number 3 on the list so hopefully......

Dadgum It.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Drucifer said:


> My guess is 2Q '12.


na im guessing Q1. gotta have a positive outlook here on it!


----------



## thepoloman33

I placed an order with Robert from VE on Tuesday and just got an email with a tracking number. Very cool!

-Matt


----------



## LameLefty

Drucifer said:


> My guess is 2Q '12.


Based on what, exactly?


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> na im guessing Q1. gotta have a positive outlook here on it!


The 2/12 date mentioned below would be great.

Not sure I'll be able to afford it at that time, but it certainly would make a good birthday gift! 



Shades228 said:


> All new customers are eligible as of today. The select markets is over. Existing customers become eligible in 2/12 unless you already have one active an an RVU device.


~Alan


----------



## dettxw

Go Beavs said:


> Like *dettxw* said, you can only view recordings over the whole home network.
> 
> However, all you really have to do to watch live OTA channels via WHDVR is to start recording the channel on the HR34 (or any other DVR with an AM21), then select it from the playlist of the remote DVR or receiver and skip to the end of the recording. Voilà, live OTA via WHDVR.


Well, with just a little delay, almost live. :lol:



flipptyfloppity said:


> There's not a lot of reason it can't work. RVU already includes compositing the UI (user interface) on the video before sending it to the RVU display. To do this the receiver must decode the h.264 stream, overlay the UI and then encode it into h.264 again before sending. So to send MPEG-2 all you do is decode MPEG-2, overlay the UI and then encode it into h.264 before sending.
> 
> The chances the hardware can support this are very high. The chances the software can support this are very high.
> 
> Now of course, the chances the software _does_ currently support this are somewhat lower.


I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## madpoet

Just got my tracking number for my VE order as well!


----------



## skew

Words can not describe my face when I clicked the record button 5 times today after my hr34 install


----------



## I WANT MORE

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> It seems like the HR34s are delayed by a few days and as we already knew are in very limited supply. For those who have orders placed, I recommend keeping them as they are to preserve your cue.
> 
> -Robert





I WANT MORE said:


> Oh, That's not good. That's not good at all.........
> I think I am number 3 on the list so hopefully......
> 
> Dadgum It.


Got my tracking number as well. Who Hoo..........


----------



## jagrim

Just got my tracking number -----

Looks like Santa will be making a practice run shortly


----------



## jagrim

"DTV TiVo Dealer" said:


> Update.... all HR34 orders have shipped!!!!!!!
> 
> -Robert


Thanks Robert


----------



## I WANT MORE

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> Update.... all HR34 orders have shipped!!!!!!!
> 
> -Robert


You are the MAN Robert. Many Thanks...


----------



## Alan Gordon

skew said:


> View attachment 27534
> Words can not describe my face when I clicked the record button 5 times today after my hr34 install


Plus... "Improved Prostate Health"! :allthumbs

~Alan


----------



## Drucifer

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> na im guessing Q1. gotta have a positive outlook here on it!


I thought the HR34 would catchup to the H/HR2x, but read it would be *long* time.


----------



## Drucifer

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> Update.... all HR34 orders have shipped!!!!!!!
> 
> -Robert


Good to hear. Thanks for the update.

Now my sore throat don't feel as bad.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

I guess I bet on the wrong horse. Enjoy your 34's guys.


----------



## Eagleone

question for the room..does anyone know if the HR 34 will work with one of my TVs which is the panasonic TCPVT25 58 ? Not sure if it is RVU compatable. Thanks


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Eagleone said:


> question for the room..does anyone know if the HR 34 will work with one of my TVs which is the panasonic TCPVT25 58 ? Not sure if it is RVU compatable. Thanks


You hook it up with HDMI and it works. Done.

You can only hook up one non-RVU TV to it (like any other DirectTV PVR), and this will be your one.


----------



## Eagleone

By the way I have Dec a multi room, cat six wiring etc


----------



## Eagleone

Ok Thanks


----------



## bobvick1983

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> Update.... all HR34 orders have shipped!!!!!!!
> 
> -Robert


Thanks Robert, I just received the tracking E-Mail. It was a pleasure dealing with you.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Eagleone said:


> question for the room..does anyone know if the HR 34 will work with one of my TVs which is the panasonic TCPVT25 58 ? Not sure if it is RVU compatable. Thanks





flipptyfloppity said:


> You hook it up with HDMI and it works. Done.
> 
> You can only hook up one non-RVU TV to it (like any other DirectTV PVR), and this will be your one.


I believe he is asking if the Panny is an RVU set and the answer is No.
I will be connecting my 34 to a 65VT25.


----------



## LameLefty

skew said:


> View attachment 27534
> Words can not describe my face when I clicked the record button 5 times today after my hr34 install


Now hook that thing to your LAN in a Whole-Home DVR system and see another page or two of happy little (R) symbols . . .


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

skew said:


> View attachment 27534
> Words can not describe my face when I clicked the record button 5 times today after my hr34 install


Words cannot describe my jealousy right now


----------



## jacksonm30354

Hi all, I am moving back to Atlanta from a little over a year overseas. I ordered the HR34 yesterday and scheduled for install on Monday. However, I need 5 additional tvs hooked up and they said they are unable to order the h24/25 and I had to have the Samsung rvu capable tvs at those remote locations. So I ordered just the hr34. I'm going to call back and try to add 3 hd receivers and see if that works.

***edit***
Called and was able to add the 3 hd receivers. Order says HMC so fingers crossed I get what I want come monday. I think I may break down and get one of the compatible samsungs too


----------



## lwgreen

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> Update.... all HR34 orders have shipped!!!!!!!
> 
> -Robert


That is good news. Thanks, Robert. I got the tracking numbers.


----------



## patrick77

Do any of you use an Optoma HD20 projector with a D* receiver? With my HR34 installation I have no more excuses for not getting a TV to go in the "media" room. Was looking for feedback on using the HD20 as an everyday TV. 

Thanks


----------



## azvipers

Anyone know if SS has started shipping?


----------



## flipptyfloppity

azvipers said:


> Anyone know if SS has started shipping?


I haven't received any indications from them that they have. But they may just be sending out the ship notifications late in the day as a batch.

Or of course more likely they may have not shipped any of them.


----------



## Davenlr

skew said:


> View attachment 27534
> Words can not describe my face when I clicked the record button 5 times today after my hr34 install


Let us all know how that prostrate health program turned out


----------



## Drucifer

Eagleone said:


> question for the room..does anyone know if the HR 34 will work with one of my TVs which is the panasonic TCPVT25 58 ? Not sure if it is RVU comparable. Thanks


RVU is just an additional feature. The HR34 is not limited to just RVU.

BTW, your panny is not RVU compliant.


----------



## DBSNewbie

For those of you that received your tracking numbers from VE today, were they just links to a UPS page saying that a shipping label has been created? Or has an actual package been picked up by UPS and is in transit?


----------



## Davenlr

Just a shipping label. UPS takes a few hours to actually post the pickup on the tracking site. If they arent shown tomorrow morning, then UPS hasnt picked them up yet.

I ordered a hard drive to go with it at the same time. I got the tracking Email from tigerdirect at 10am, and this is the UPS post:
Doraville, GA, United States 12/08/2011 12:45 A.M. Departure Scan
Doraville, GA, United States 12/07/2011 5:40 P.M. Origin Scan

So it took a while for it to show up.


----------



## jagrim

"DBSNewbie" said:


> For those of you that received your tracking numbers from VE today, were they just links to a UPS page saying that a shipping label has been created? Or has an actual package been picked up by UPS and is in transit?


It's just a shipping label link, as I see on most items I get shipped. I expect it to turn into a normal tracking item in the morn


----------



## F1 Fan

Robert: I sent you an email to see if you had any left. Let me know - I want to order one tomorrow.


As an update.....I spoke to my new "friend" in Ellens team these past two days. I tried to get an HR34 as my install was last week and I had asked for one. Technically I am an existing customer so CSRs could not help.

I have to give her credit - she spent 2 days trying to get something sorted. She got back to me late today and had been up high. The answer she was given was that this is for new customers only from Directv and there are NO EXCEPTIONS. Existing customers can order from Directv from Feb 9th (though she said this was a tentative date and not set in stone).

She did say the normal route for existing subs on a new piece of equipment was to order from a retailer as most are doing on here.

I did manage to get what I want though. She has credited me with the difference between retail and what I would have paid if I ordered as a new customer and also threw in a free install again. So I am happy as I am out of pocket $0 compared to what I would have paid if I ordered the same today - seeing as I have only had this install for 1 week today.

And I am also a pro Directv and DBSTalk fan after this outstanding customer service.


----------



## jagrim

Just checked my tracking number

SCHEDULED DELIVERY -- END OF DAY MONDAY

Hopefully, I'll have it up and running Tuesday night when I get back to town.


----------



## Herdfan

Mine is scheduled for Wednesday. 

Oh well.


----------



## jagrim

"Herdfan" said:


> Mine is scheduled for Wednesday.
> 
> Oh well.


I got scouts on Monday and work trip on Tuesday. I'll be lucky to get it in Tuesday nite but probably will wait until Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## lwgreen

Mine is scheduled for delivery on Tuesday. I'm very pleased with the service from Value Electronics and Robert. Will order from them again in the future.


----------



## Davenlr

My tracking just changed to End of Day Monday as well. UPS has a tracking map showing delivery days. So far, it appears everyone who has a tracking confirmation pickup has been from the Dallas warehouse.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Anyone going to do an unpacking video or take pictures?


----------



## Sixto

It will be interesting to see the experience of everyone with ...

Samsung Smart TVs Firmware 1024 (RVU support) - Issues/Discussion:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199660​


----------



## wahooq

are any of ya'll in the targeted areas?


----------



## Drucifer

wahooq said:


> are any of ya'll in the targeted areas?


No more target area. It's now an anyway you can get a HR34 - go for it.


----------



## markrogo

F1 Fan said:


> Robert: I sent you an email to see if you had any left. Let me know - I want to order one tomorrow.
> 
> As an update.....I spoke to my new "friend" in Ellens team these past two days. I tried to get an HR34 as my install was last week and I had asked for one. Technically I am an existing customer so CSRs could not help.
> 
> I have to give her credit - she spent 2 days trying to get something sorted. She got back to me late today and had been up high. The answer she was given was that this is for new customers only from Directv and there are NO EXCEPTIONS. Existing customers can order from Directv from Feb 9th (though she said this was a tentative date and not set in stone).
> 
> She did say the normal route for existing subs on a new piece of equipment was to order from a retailer as most are doing on here.
> 
> I did manage to get what I want though. She has credited me with the difference between retail and what I would have paid if I ordered as a new customer and also threw in a free install again. So I am happy as I am out of pocket $0 compared to what I would have paid if I ordered the same today - seeing as I have only had this install for 1 week today.
> 
> And I am also a pro Directv and DBSTalk fan after this outstanding customer service.


So you got $300 in credit and a free install?


----------



## madpoet

Man mine is taking the slow boat from Texas. Not getting here until next Thursday


----------



## lwgreen

I currently have a SWM dish with one cable down to a splitter to my 3 DVRs and 6 tuners. When my HR-34 comes in on Tuesday I will, of course, have 11 tuners and will need a SWM-16. They're coming next Friday to install that.

I'd like to activate the HR-34 as soon as I get it, but to do that, I assume I need to disconnect 2 of the DVRs so that the remaining DVR and the HR-34 would use only 7 tuner slots.

Would this cause any problems? Should I wait until Friday to activate? Don't want to screw anything up or make it harder to get everything up and running on Friday.


----------



## F1 Fan

markrogo said:


> So you got $300 in credit and a free install?


$200 credit. Here is why.

If I ordered a new order today of my setup it would be $99 for the HR34 and $99 for the HR24. I couldnt do that last week so I had the HR24 for free. So I paid $0 initially instead of $198. So I am paying $399 and getting $200 credit = $199. I wasnt going to argue over $1.

I had my install last week where they took the 5lnb off and put a SWiM lnb. Now they have to put a 5 back on and SWiM 16. Again had I ordered a week later I would have had this on my free new sub install so she is giving it free.

I technically had nothing "free" with this credit or install. It is just what I would have paid if I had ordered a week later. And the main reason I had it was that I had specifically asked if I should order now or wait a week or two for the HR34 and got told it was going to be months away and to order now. So as I was incorrectly advised (by email so had proof) they very nicely made it right.


----------



## F1 Fan

lwgreen said:


> I currently have a SWM dish with one cable down to a splitter to my 3 DVRs and 6 tuners. When my HR-34 comes in on Tuesday I will, of course, have 11 tuners and will need a SWM-16. They're coming next Friday to install that.
> 
> I'd like to activate the HR-34 as soon as I get it, but to do that, I assume I need to disconnect 2 of the DVRs so that the remaining DVR and the HR-34 would use only 7 tuner slots.
> 
> Would this cause any problems? Should I wait until Friday to activate? Don't want to screw anything up or make it harder to get everything up and running on Friday.


I believe the HR34 lets you set the number of tuners (Lefty or someone will confirm this) just like the HR2xs let you choose 1 or 2. So disable the others until your install is done and you can keep the other receivers on.


----------



## BigCat

What's the best way to order one from Robert? I emailed him few days back and didn't get a response.


----------



## jagrim

"BigCat" said:


> What's the best way to order one from Robert? I emailed him few days back and didn't get a response.


Call the toll free Sales number that is on his website and talk to a sales agent.


----------



## F1 Fan

jagrim said:


> Call the toll free Sales number that is on his website and talk to a sales agent.


I tried calling - no reply. Tried emailing - no response. Tried leaving a voicemail - no return call.

Struggling to place an order with them.


----------



## LameLefty

F1 Fan said:


> I believe the HR34 lets you set the number of tuners (Lefty or someone will confirm this) just like the HR2xs let you choose 1 or 2. So disable the others until your install is done and you can keep the other receivers on.


Nope, sorry. No way to manually set the number of tuners. You can try Stuart's trick of "fooling" the box by controlling the order of boot-up for all your receivers. If there are are fewer than five SWiM channels available when your box comes up, then it will use as many as available. But if the boxes reboot after loss of power or a forced update, it'll upset your apple cart - boxes will just grab whatever SWiM channels are there when they come up and that is likely to leave one or more of the others in the lurch if the 34 comes up first.

Now, in terms of "Anticipation" - I'm looking forward to mid/late 2012 when I expect to be ready to replace some of the smaller TVs in the house, preferably with RVU-compatible Samsungs.


----------



## wco81

Are the SWM dish and SWM-16 bigger than the regular dish and multiswitches?

Can they use existing RG6 cable runs?


----------



## azvipers

F1 Fan said:


> I tried calling - no reply. Tried emailing - no response. Tried leaving a voicemail - no return call.
> 
> Struggling to place an order with them.


I emailed Robert and he gave me the numbers below. I cancelled my SS order and called the VE Sales # yesterday and placed my order. They said it should ship next week.
Direct: 914-723-3344
Sales: 800-789-5050


----------



## LameLefty

wco81 said:


> Are the SWM dish and SWM-16 bigger than the regular dish and multiswitches?


Not really. A separate SWiM16 module is bigger than the usual multiswitch but still flat and easily mountable wherever it's convenient. Mine is in the crawlspace of my house.



> Can they use existing RG6 cable runs?


Yes.


----------



## F1 Fan

azvipers said:


> I emailed Robert and he gave me the numbers below. I cancelled my SS order and called the VE Sales # yesterday and placed my order. They said it should ship next week.
> Direct: 914-723-3344
> Sales: 800-789-5050


Tried those - same problem.

Guess they dont open on a Saturday so will try monday morning


----------



## wco81

OK, I will at most have two DVRs so if I get an HR34 and keep an HR22, SWM16 shouldn't be needed?

And it should only require one cable run to each DVR, not the current two per?

Also, which are the 3D capable models, HR24 and HR34?


----------



## Sixto

wco81 said:


> OK, I will at most have two DVRs so if I get an HR34 and keep an HR22, SWM16 shouldn't be needed?
> 
> And it should only require one cable run to each DVR, not the current two per?
> 
> Also, which are the 3D capable models, HR24 and HR34?


As long as total tuner count is 8 then you're ok with the SWM LNB.

Yes, 1 cable with a splitter, as long as no other non-SWM capable receivers, and no more then one other single tuner receiver (besides the HR34 & HR24).

Both the HR24 and HR34 are 3D capable.


----------



## wco81

OK, so I just got a 3D plasma and an old HR20 in the living room (HR22 in the bedroom). I'm out of contract so if I call and ask for a 3D-capable receiver, I should at least get a HR24?

And does HR24 mean SWM is required? HR24 has a 500 GB disk, it appears.

But when you have SWM installed, does that mean the MRV fee is mandatory?


----------



## RAD

"wco81" said:


> OK, so I just got a 3D plasma and an old HR20 in the living room (HR22 in the bedroom). I'm out of contract so if I call and ask for a 3D-capable receiver, I should at least get a HR24?
> 
> And does HR24 mean SWM is required? HR24 has a 500 GB disk, it appears.
> 
> But when you have SWM installed, does that mean the MRV fee is mandatory?


You could get anything from a HR21 to a HR24 since they all can do 3D.

The HR24 does not require SWiM, just needs to have BBC's connected on both lines if not on SWiM.

SWiM noes not require WHDVR, but supported mode WHDVR does require SWim.

The HR21 has a 300GB drive, the HR22->HR24 have 500GB.


----------



## wco81

And which of those models have WHDVR support, just the HR24? So asking for WHDVR would guarantee an HR24?

But to use WHDVR, would I have to upgrade the HR22 as well?


----------



## lwgreen

So I guess it's better to disconnect the two least used DVRs and leave the one DVR with the HR34 for a total of seven tuners. It's coming Tuesday and the install is Friday morning. I can live with that.

Also, looking at the wiring diagram that someone posted (VOS, I think), I'll need the installers to put in a non-SWM LNB with four cables coming down to the SWM-16 out to splitters, probably one regular DVR and the HR34 on one leg and the other two DVRs on the other leg. Sound about right?


----------



## dpeters11

Nope, all hd receivers are compatible with whole home, except the H20. The difference with the 24, H25 and 34 are that they don't need external DECA boxes for supported whole home. No functional difference though.


----------



## F1 Fan

lwgreen said:


> So I guess it's better to disconnect the two least used DVRs and leave the one DVR with the HR34 for a total of seven tuners. It's coming Tuesday and the install is Friday morning. I can live with that.
> 
> Also, looking at the wiring diagram that someone posted (VOS, I think), I'll need the installers to put in a non-SWM LNB with four cables coming down to the SWM-16 out to splitters, probably one regular DVR and the HR34 on one leg and the other two DVRs on the other leg. Sound about right?


Yup.

But dont need to disconnect the receivers. You can set the HR2xs to 1 tuner and that will work until Friday.


----------



## F1 Fan

F1 Fan said:


> I tried calling - no reply. Tried emailing - no response. Tried leaving a voicemail - no return call.
> 
> Struggling to place an order with them.


Helps if I pay attention to the website - they open an hour later on Saturdays lol

Just placed my order. She said they are out of stock at the moment but hope to ship more by mid next week.


----------



## Drucifer

F1 Fan said:


> *I believe the HR34 lets you set the number of tuners* (Lefty or someone will confirm this) just like the HR2xs let you choose 1 or 2. So disable the others until your install is done and you can keep the other receivers on.


No. It would just select two in this case. But if he has a blackout and the HR34 came back first, it would grab the five and the other DVRs would be without tuners.


----------



## Drucifer

lwgreen said:


> I currently have a SWM dish with one cable down to a splitter to my 3 DVRs and 6 tuners. When my HR-34 comes in on Tuesday I will, of course, have 11 tuners and will need a SWM-16. They're coming next Friday to install that.
> 
> I'd like to activate the HR-34 as soon as I get it, but to do that, I assume I need to disconnect 2 of the DVRs so that the remaining DVR and the HR-34 would use only 7 tuner slots.
> 
> Would this cause any problems? Should I wait until Friday to activate? Don't want to screw anything up or make it harder to get everything up and running on Friday.


Here's a temp fix - Reset your current three DVRs to one tuner each and then you could have five working on the HR34.


----------



## Davenlr

Drucifer said:


> But if he has a blackout and the HR34 came back first, it would grab the five and the other DVRs would be without tuners.


*cough* UPS *cough*


----------



## BigCat

I want to determine if my current installation supports an H34 before I place the order. My installation is only 3 months old and consists of a HR24-100 and two H25-100. My setup is whole-home enabled (DECA) and SWiM enable I think because there is just one coax running to the DVR.

How do I know how many extra tuners I have available in my setup. They installed a 8-way splitter in the basement, but not sure this helps much.


----------



## Davenlr

BigCat said:


> I want to determine if my current installation supports an H34 before I place the order. My installation is only 3 months old and consists of a HR24-100 and two H25-100. My setup is whole-home enabled (DECA) and SWiM enable I think because there is just one coax running to the DVR.
> 
> How do I know how many extra tuners I have available in my setup. They installed a 8-way splitter in the basement, but not sure this helps much.


8 channel minus (2 DVR+ 2 receiver) = 4. You are one SWM channel short.


----------



## BigCat

Davenlr said:


> 8 channel minus (2 DVR+ 2 receiver) = 4. You are one SWM channel short.


thanks, so what hardware do I need to get in addition to the H34?


----------



## Davenlr

BigCat said:


> thanks, so what hardware do I need to get in addition to the H34?


If you want to use all the tuners, you will need a SL3 or SL5 LNB to replace the SWMLNB, and an SWM16 multiswitch, plus appropriate coax and connectors.


----------



## Groundhog45

BigCat said:


> I want to determine if my current installation supports an H34 before I place the order. My installation is only 3 months old and consists of a HR24-100 and two H25-100. My setup is whole-home enabled (DECA) and SWiM enable I think because there is just one coax running to the DVR.
> 
> How do I know how many extra tuners I have available in my setup. They installed a 8-way splitter in the basement, but not sure this helps much.





Davenlr said:


> If you want to use all the tuners, you will need a SL3 or SL5 LNB to replace the SWMLNB, and an SWM16 multiswitch, plus appropriate coax and connectors.


However, if you replaced one of the H25s with the HR34, you would be good to go with a total of 8 tuners. Depends on whether you are adding or replacing.


----------



## texasmoose

which retailer has the 34 in stock? Solidsignal has it back-ordered, any others?


----------



## F1 Fan

texasmoose said:


> which retailer has the 34 in stock? Solidsignal has it back-ordered, any others?


I ordered from ValueElectronics this morning (Robert is a DBSTalk member).

They are out of stock as they shipped them all yesterday. But she told me they would be shipping again midweek.

The number is 800-789-5050 or 914-723-3344


----------



## Drucifer

BigCat said:


> I want to determine if my current installation supports an H34 before I place the order. My installation is only 3 months old and consists of a HR24-100 and two H25-100. My setup is whole-home enabled (DECA) and SWiM enable I think because there is just one coax running to the DVR.
> 
> How do I know how many extra tuners I have available in my setup. They installed a 8-way splitter in the basement, but not sure this helps much.


DVRs have two tuners. It how you can record in the background and still watch live TV.


----------



## joemins

I am looking to purchase an HR34 to replace some older DVR's. I would like my new configuration to be an HR35, HR21, an HR10-250 (legacy ports) connected to existing SWM-8. Is this possile? I'd prefer to lose the Tivo instead of replacing the SWM8 with a 16.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

joemins said:


> I am looking to purchase an HR34 to replace some older DVR's. I would like my new configuration to be an HR35, HR21, an HR10-250 (legacy ports) connected to existing SWM-8. Is this possile? I'd prefer to lose the Tivo instead of replacing the SWM8 with a 16.


That'd be 9 tuners total, so yes, you would need a SWM-16. If you attempt to put all on the SWM8, I don't know if the initialization will work at all since some tuners will not work


----------



## Davenlr

dirtyblueshirt said:


> That'd be 9 tuners total, so yes, you would need a SWM-16. If you attempt to put all on the SWM8, I don't know if the initialization will work at all since some tuners will not work


7 SWM channels, and the other box on the legacy ports of the SWM8? That would work.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Davenlr said:


> 7 SWM channels, and the other box on the legacy ports of the SWM8? That would work.


 So one SWM channel can handle 2 tuners? I thought it was 1 tuner per channel and X channels over the one cable based on the capability of the SWM.


----------



## Davenlr

His HR10 will use the legacy ports, which dont add to the tuner count, so HR34=5 and HR21=2 for a total of 7.


----------



## dsw2112

joemins said:


> I am looking to purchase an HR34 to replace some older DVR's. I would like my new configuration to be an HR3*4*, HR21, an HR10-250 (legacy ports) connected to existing SWM-8. Is this possile? I'd prefer to lose the Tivo instead of replacing the SWM8 with a 16.





dirtyblueshirt said:


> So one SWM channel can handle 2 tuners? I thought it was 1 tuner per channel and X channels over the one cable based on the capability of the SWM.


HR34 = 5 SWM channels
HR21 = 2 SWM channels
HR10 = no SWM channels (not SWM compatible), uses 2 of the 3 SWM8 legacy ports

Total = 7 SWM channels, and 2 legacy ports. SWM8 would work here.


----------



## Drucifer

joemins said:


> I am looking to purchase an HR34 to replace some older DVR's. I would like my new configuration to be an HR35, HR21, an HR10-250 (legacy ports) connected to existing SWM-8. Is this possible? I'd prefer to lose the Tivo instead of replacing the SWM8 with a 16.


One Q - Do you have MRV now?


----------



## TBoneit

Davenlr said:


> *cough* UPS *cough*


Is there anyone running a DVR without a UPS?

When I bought my standalone Tivo, back before Satellite DVRs were available after the second power outage, a UPS was my next purchase to keep the Tivo and STB working.



TheRatPatrol said:


> Anyone going to do an unpacking video or take pictures?


I've never understood a unboxing (Unpacking) videos use. I always look at the box to see what is in that box as equipment may change over time.


----------



## inkahauts

"dirtyblueshirt" said:


> That'd be 9 tuners total, so yes, you would need a SWM-16. If you attempt to put all on the SWM8, I don't know if the initialization will work at all since some tuners will not work


Or he could loose me of his h25 and then be at 8, with one dvr, one hr34 and one h25


----------



## dsw2112

I started this question in another thread, but now with the release of RVU firmware I thought I'd ask here. What is the correct way to introduce internet connectivity (for all devices) in this setup?

HR34, 3 H25's, & RVU Samsung Tv. The H25's are on the DECA side of the 34, and the Sammy is connected to the 34's ethernet jack.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Davenlr said:


> His HR10 will use the legacy ports, which dont add to the tuner count, so HR34=5 and HR21=2 for a total of 7.





dsw2112 said:


> HR34 = 5 SWM channels
> HR21 = 2 SWM channels
> HR10 = no SWM channels (not SWM compatible), uses 2 of the 3 SWM8 legacy ports
> 
> Total = 7 SWM channels, and 2 legacy ports. SWM8 would work here.


Ah, I've got it now, thanks!

#NotImmuneToLearningSomethingNew


----------



## joemins

Drucifer said:


> One Q - Do you have MRV now?


Yes, I have WHDVR sevice unsupported.


----------



## inkahauts

"dsw2112" said:


> I started this question in another thread, but now with the release of RVU firmware I thought I'd ask here. What is the correct way to introduce internet connectivity (for all devices) in this setup?
> 
> HR34, 3 H25's, & RVU Samsung Tv. The H25's are on the DECA side of the 34, and the Sammy is connected to the 34's ethernet jack.


Deca. Get a ick adaptor, or even a wick. Directv will sell you me for about 30 I believe.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

inkahauts said:


> ...Directv will sell you me for about 30 I believe.


What's the return policy on you? :lol:


----------



## dsw2112

inkahauts said:


> Deca. Get a ick adaptor, or even a wick. Directv will sell you me for about 30 I believe.


Are you sure? It has been said that the HR34's "bridge" between ethernet and DECA works sometimes (at least when introducing internet on the ethernet side.) Post by Stuart:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2915558#post2915558

Is this is not a problem with internet introduced on the DECA side? I.E. the RVU devices will be able to "see" the internet? And why the difference?


----------



## Drucifer

dsw2112 said:


> I started this question in another thread, but now with the release of RVU firmware I thought I'd ask here. What is the correct way to introduce internet connectivity (for all devices) in this setup?
> 
> HR34, 3 H25's, & RVU Samsung Tv. The H25's are on the DECA side of the 34, and the Sammy is connected to the 34's Ethernet jack.


A DECA for your router. AKA CCK or WCCK. CCK = Cinema (Internet) Connection Kit. W = Wireless


----------



## dsw2112

Drucifer said:


> A DECA for your router. AKA CCK or WCCK. CCK = Cinema (Internet) Connection Kit. W = Wireless


See above post


----------



## inkahauts

"dirtyblueshirt" said:


> What's the return policy on you? :lol:


Unless your Jennifer Anniston, you can't afford me, so don't worry about it. 

Freaking autocorrect.


----------



## inkahauts

"dsw2112" said:


> Are you sure? It has been said that the HR34's "bridge" between ethernet and DECA works sometimes (at least when introducing internet on the ethernet side.) Post by Stuart:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2915558#post2915558
> 
> Is this is not a problem with internet introduced on the DECA side? I.E. the RVU devices will be able to "see" the internet? And why the difference?


You can always bring Internet into the system via a ick device hooked into your deca cloud. I don't know all the details, I wouldn't be surprised if the rvu streams can go out the Ethernet jack and the deca cloud.... Anyone tried both ways yet?

Wait, are you saying you are wondering how to get Internet into your tv as well as your rvu stream and you have only one jack on your tv? Hhhhmmmm.. Maybe use a switch, so you have Internet, tv and hr34 hooked up with internet cables, and that will give your deca cloud Internet access as well thru the hr34 ( is that what your suggesting?). Not sure what would happen if you hook it up both ways, deca and ethernet to the internet, or if there are any consequences of sending your Internet access through the deca cloud, and then into your tv if your using your tvs Internet apps.

Anyone messed with any of this yet? I am guessing we may need some trial and error to get true results over time.


----------



## dsw2112

inkahauts said:


> *Wait, are you saying you are wondering how to get Internet into your tv as well as your rvu stream and you have only one jack on your tv*? Hhhhmmmm.. Maybe use a switch, so you have Internet, tv and hr34 hooked up with internet cables, and that will give your deca cloud Internet access as well thru the hr34 ( is that what your suggesting?). Not sure what would happen if you hook it up both ways, deca and ethernet to the internet, or if there are any consequences of sending your Internet access through the deca cloud, and then into your tv if your using your tvs Internet apps.
> 
> Anyone messed with any of this yet? I am guessing we may need some trial and error to get true results over time.


Yep, that's what I'm asking. Stuart had mentioned that internet introduced on the ethernet side of the HR34 works "sometimes" on the DECA side. This would preclude utilizing the switch you mentioned (as this would mean that your DECA receivers would have a flaky internet connection; including losing DHCP if they're utilizing it.) If you add a CCK on the DECA side (for the DECA receivers), will that get you internet on the RVU device (or is this also a "sometimes" proposition?) The HR34 bridge would need to be removed to place internet on both the DECA & ethernet networks (as if the bridge worked "sometimes" you would end up with a "loop.")

In other words the HR34 "bridge" needs to work always or never. It can't work sometimes as you'll end up with flaky internet on one side, or a "loop" if you have both sides connected to a router.


----------



## joemins

dsw2112 said:


> HR34 = 5 SWM channels
> HR21 = 2 SWM channels
> HR10 = no SWM channels (not SWM compatible), uses 2 of the 3 SWM8 legacy ports
> 
> Total = 7 SWM channels, and 2 legacy ports. SWM8 would work here.


Thanks everyone.


----------



## BigCat

"Davenlr" said:


> If you want to use all the tuners, you will need a SL3 or SL5 LNB to replace the SWMLNB, and an SWM16 multiswitch, plus appropriate coax and connectors.


The label on my LNB shows SL3s4nr2-01. Is that good enough? If so then I just need the switch?


----------



## joemins

joemins said:


> Yes, I have WHDVR sevice unsupported.





Drucifer said:


> One Q - Do you have MRV now?


Any problems with new setup effecting WHDVR?


----------



## Drucifer

joemins said:


> Any problems with new setup effecting WHDVR?


Should be none.


----------



## markrogo

TBoneit said:


> Is there anyone running a DVR without a UPS?


I'd guess millions of DirecTV customers and tens of millions of Americans are, in fact, running DVRs without UPSes.


----------



## shermanator

I have been unable to get an install appt since placing my order for the HMC plus 3HD receivers on the 8th here in the Dallas area. Finally got a call from the local install manager who said they had the HR34 in stock but had not yet received training for an install. They will be learning on Monday +Tuesday and will have 3 people at my home on Weds to see their first HMC install. Hopefully someone will know what they're doing


----------



## jlangner

Question...I have HR20, H21, H21 and 2 SD recievers and a Whole Home setup. When HR34 arrives next week was going to just drop a SD reciever. I have SWM8. So 2 things, how will the tuner thing work? Will I just be short 1 tuner on the 34 for now? Also, I only have the Deca adaptors on the 20, and 21s. Does the 34 require one as well? If so I will be one short, where do I get one?


----------



## Davenlr

BigCat said:


> The label on my LNB shows SL3s4nr2-01. Is that good enough? If so then I just need the switch?


No, the switch requires four (4) separate inputs. Your LNB has an SWM switch built in, and is not compatible with the SWM8 or 16. You need an SL3, with 4 outputs. Your SWMLNB power inserter may be able to power the SWM8/16 multiswitch, however, depending on its voltage.

In addition, you will need 3 more coax runs from the dish to the location you plan on putting the SWM multiswitch.


----------



## Drucifer

Davenlr said:


> No, the switch requires four (4) separate inputs. Your LNB has an SWM switch built in, and is not compatible with the SWM8 or 16. You need *an SL3, with 4 outputs*. Your SWMLNB power inserter may be able to power the SWM8/16 multiswitch, however, depending on its voltage.
> 
> In addition, you will need 3 more coax runs from the dish to the location you plan on putting the SWM multiswitch.


It would like the attached.

Image is from CP Electronics


----------



## markrogo

Drucifer said:


> Would that be the First or the Second??
> 
> Image is from Amazon Image is from CP Electronics


Both of them appear to be correct. Just different designs.


----------



## LameLefty

shermanator said:


> I have been unable to get an install appt since placing my order for the HMC plus 3HD receivers on the 8th here in the Dallas area. Finally got a call from the local install manager who said they had the HR34 in stock but had not yet received training for an install. They will be learning on Monday +Tuesday and will have 3 people at my home on Weds to see their first HMC install. Hopefully someone will know what they're doing


Hope it goes well for you but really, it's not at all more complicated than any other Directv installation.


----------



## inkahauts

"jlangner" said:


> Question...I have HR20, H21, H21 and 2 SD recievers and a Whole Home setup. When HR34 arrives next week was going to just drop a SD reciever. I have SWM8. So 2 things, how will the tuner thing work? Will I just be short 1 tuner on the 34 for now? Also, I only have the Deca adaptors on the 20, and 21s. Does the 34 require one as well? If so I will be one short, where do I get one?


You really need to upgrade to a swim16. You will have issues if you don't, unless you set your hr20 to use only one tuner, which I would not due for obvious reasons. you can't set the hr34 to use only four tuners always. The only other thing you could do is drop a h21. Assuming your sd receivers are not dvrs, they don't matter at all, because you can use the legacy outs on the swim to plug them in.

The hr34 has a deca built in, so to speak, nothing external to buy, just connect the coax and you good to go.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> Would that be the First or the Second??
> 
> Image is from Amazon Image is from CP Electronics





markrogo said:


> Both of them appear to be correct. Just different designs.


Nope.

The one on the left is for a Phase III or triplesat. The one on the right is a SL3.


----------



## thebishman

Quick questions: I have two HR24s, an H25 and now want to get an HR34 when they're available. I also have a SWM 16. All of these receivers are DECA enabled, so when the HR34 is inserted, will the H25 be able to automatically access recorded programs from the HR34 or do I have to have D enable the process via software and/or install something else?
Lastly, I have wireless internet throughout the house through my dsl modem, and would like to get all of the above receivers Internet connected. Anyway to do so without cat 5 cables to each receiver?
TIA,
Bish


----------



## Go Beavs

thebishman said:


> Quick questions: I have two HR24s, an H25 and now want to get an HR34 when they're available. I also have a SWM 16. All of these receivers are DECA enabled, so when the HR34 is inserted, will the H25 be able to automatically access recorded programs from the HR34 or do I have to have D enable the process via software and/or install something else?
> Lastly, I have wireless internet throughout the house through my dsl modem, and would like to get all of the above receivers Internet connected. Anyway to do so without cat 5 cables to each receiver?
> TIA,
> Bish


The H25 will be able to access recordings on the HR34 without any additional HW or SW. For internet, sounds like all you need is the WCCK available from DIRECTV. That will connect all your receivers to the internet using your WiFi signal without any cat5.


----------



## Se7en

Sorry if this has been covered but I didn't have time to read every post on this thread but will an HR-22 work as my second TV in the whole house setup alongside the HR-34 being installed in the living room?


----------



## Sixto

Se7en said:


> Sorry if this has been covered but I didn't have time to read every post on this thread but will an HR-22 work as my second TV in the whole house setup alongside the HR-34 being installed in the living room?


Yes, from a Whole-Home perspective, the HR34 is similar to the HR24 but with 5 tuners instead of 2. As long as you have Whole-Home configured and activated properly, the HR22 will see the HR34, and the HR34 will see the HR22. Either can be the client or the server.


----------



## lwgreen

Do I have to repeat satellite setup to turn off one of the tuners on an HR24-500? Or is there an easier way?


----------



## Davenlr

lwgreen said:


> Do I have to repeat satellite setup to turn off one of the tuners on an HR24-500? Or is there an easier way?


Believe you have to repeat satellite setup.


----------



## Se7en

Sixto said:


> Yes, from a Whole-Home perspective, the HR34 is similar to the HR24 but with 5 tuners instead of 2. As long as you have Whole-Home configured and activated properly, the HR22 will see the HR34, and the HR34 will see the HR22. Either can be the client or the server.


Thank you! :up:


----------



## Drucifer

thebishman said:


> Quick questions: I have two HR24s, an H25 and now want to get an HR34 when they're available. I also have a SWM 16. All of these receivers are DECA enabled, so when the HR34 is inserted, will the H25 be able to automatically access recorded programs from the HR34 or do I have to have D enable the process via software and/or install something else?
> Lastly, I have wireless internet throughout the house through my dsl modem, and would like to get all of the above receivers Internet connected. Anyway to do so without cat 5 cables to each receiver?
> TIA,
> Bish


Your biggest issue, is to make sure you don't exceed 8 tuners on either of the two feeds off the SWiM-16. My guess, you are currently only using one of the two feeds and will need to run a separate coax from the SWiM-16 to the HR34.

As to your connection to the Internet, you just need a WCCK (Wireless Cinema (Internet) Connection Kit).


----------



## BigCat

Davenlr said:


> No, the switch requires four (4) separate inputs. Your LNB has an SWM switch built in, and is not compatible with the SWM8 or 16. You need an SL3, with 4 outputs. Your SWMLNB power inserter may be able to power the SWM8/16 multiswitch, however, depending on its voltage.
> 
> In addition, you will need 3 more coax runs from the dish to the location you plan on putting the SWM multiswitch.


Thanks for educating me on this. I am clear now. Sounds like I may just wait for Directv to make the receiver available to existing customers, otherwise I'll have to get the supporting hardware myself (non-swm LNB, SWM16, cables, etc), correct?. I assume I can't have Directv install it if I bought the H34 myself from a different place?


----------



## Davenlr

BigCat said:


> Thanks for educating me on this. I am clear now. Sounds like I may just wait for Directv to make the receiver available to existing customers, otherwise I'll have to get the supporting hardware myself (non-swm LNB, SWM16, cables, etc), correct?. I assume I can't have Directv install it if I bought the H34 myself from a different place?


You can if you buy it from an authorized dealer who can schedule an install. I dont know if Robert @ ValueElectronics does this, however, Solid Signal does. You would have to pay for the install, of course.


----------



## Herdfan

According to the UPS site, my delivery is scheduled for Wednesday. But my box is at the Roanoke VA hub. Based on past experience a truck runs nightly between Roanoke and my hub and then Out For Delivery. So I won't be surprised if I get it tomorrow. Yay. 

On a side note, a buddy of mine just got an HR34 installed Friday as part of a HD/Whole Home Upgrade. So maybe upgrades are now getting it as well.


----------



## LoweBoy

Mine says Tuesday. Really was hoping for the side by side pip for ST today. If it makes it to local hub tomorrow I will try to intercept. Looking forward to my new toy from the Jolly Fat Guy a little early.


----------



## inkahauts

Guys, I wouldn't bet on things moving faster than reported by ups right now, this is their busiest time of year. But then there's nothing wrong with hoping!


----------



## I WANT MORE

Mine is scheduled for Wednesday delivery. Next weekend I will be enjoying Red Zone on one side and what ever the F game I want on the other side.
Thank=you D* :hurah::hurah:


----------



## jagrim

"I WANT MORE" said:


> Mine is scheduled for Wednesday delivery. Next weekend I will be enjoying Red Zone on one side and what ever the F game I want on the other side.
> Thank=you D* :hurah::hurah:


Though I hope to have it up and running on Tuesday (scheduled delivery on Monday), I will definitely miss the opportunity for PIP next weekend since I will be backpacking in the Davis Mountains.


----------



## flabingo

I am entitled to an upgrade, and I told them where I lived, San Francisco area, and they told me that my area is OK. I have been a customer since 1996 and told them that the only upgrade that I wanted was the HR34. I would replace my HR 20-700. They sent me a refurbished HR 23. I called and they told me to take it to Fed Ex for return shipment. Does anybody know about the areas for HR34 and are they shipping them to anybody?


----------



## wco81

flabingo said:
 

> I am entitled to an upgrade, and I told them where I lived, San Francisco area, and they told me that my area is OK. I have been a customer since 1996 and told them that the only upgrade that I wanted was the HR34. I would replace my HR 20-700. They sent me a refurbished HR 23. I called and they told me to take it to Fed Ex for return shipment. Does anybody know about the areas for HR34 and are they shipping them to anybody?


I thought they weren't offering it to existing customers yet.

What kind of price did they offer you? Did they offer any credits so you don't have to pay $400 plus shipping?

Plus the cost of installing SWM if you didn't have it?


----------



## jlangner

inkahauts said:


> You really need to upgrade to a swim16. You will have issues if you don't, unless you set your hr20 to use only one tuner, which I would not due for obvious reasons. you can't set the hr34 to use only four tuners always. The only other thing you could do is drop a h21. Assuming your sd receivers are not dvrs, they don't matter at all, because you can use the legacy outs on the swim to plug them in.
> 
> The hr34 has a deca built in, so to speak, nothing external to buy, just connect the coax and you good to go.


Ok, I was wrong, I have the SL3S4NR2-01. It has the 4 wires coming out. I assume this means I am limited to the 8. To get a SWM16, would I have to change the LNB as well? I am guessing this means my SD recievers can not be treated as legacy as well. What is my best option? Can I get by as is for now?


----------



## Davenlr

If you type that LNB number into google you will find its only got one coax output. You need 4 coax outputs to run to the 4 inputs on a SWM16 multiswitch. Either you are posting the wrong model number for the LNB, or counting the empty coax ports, or google is wrong.

Easy way to tell...if you have splitter in your system, and a power inserter, your LNB will not work with a SWM16.


----------



## markrogo

RobertE said:


> Nope.
> 
> The one on the left is for a Phase III or triplesat. The one on the right is a SL3.


The description of the Amazon one _explicitly_ says it's for an SL3. I'd love to know how you are positive that it's wrong. Not all LNB designs look identical by the way.


----------



## jlangner

Ok, it looks like installer just left the 3 loose wires in the arm. I verified the numbers on the LNB label. The wires run to a splitter and there is a power inserter in the house. So either I stay at 8 or change LNB and then get a 16. I am guessing there is no way for the SD recievers to "not" count toward the 8?


----------



## RunnerFL

flabingo said:


> I am entitled to an upgrade, and I told them where I lived, San Francisco area, and they told me that my area is OK. I have been a customer since 1996 and told them that the only upgrade that I wanted was the HR34. I would replace my HR 20-700. They sent me a refurbished HR 23. I called and they told me to take it to Fed Ex for return shipment. Does anybody know about the areas for HR34 and are they shipping them to anybody?


When you get an "upgrade" there is NO WAY they can guarantee what unit you will get.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192112


----------



## RobertE

markrogo said:


> The description of the Amazon one _explicitly_ says it's for an SL3. I'd love to know how you are positive that it's wrong. Not all LNB designs look identical by the way.


1. It states it on the LNB label. The seller on amazon is wrong.
2. I've handled thousands of LNBs. I could tell you which one is what just by feel.

So I'm dead on positive. Care to continue to argue a losing battle?


----------



## dpeters11

If you actually order an HR34, you should get an HR34. No way would I pay $400 for a leased box and end up getting an HR24. The HR34 is separate from all the rest. That and the THR.


----------



## Drucifer

jlangner said:


> Ok, I was wrong, I have the SL3S4NR2-01. It has the 4 wires coming out. I assume this means I am limited to the 8. To get a SWM16, would I have to change the LNB as well? I am guessing this means my SD recievers can not be treated as legacy as well. What is my best option? Can I get by as is for now?


Do you have what I posted in Post #897 connected to what I've attached?


----------



## flabingo

They said I did not have to pay anything, except sign a two year contract. But they never promised that they would give me the HR34. Why would I use my upgrade to go from Hr 20 to HR 23? One did suggest that the area is not the problem


----------



## wco81

Well if they give it to you without charging you, report back because that would be some news.


----------



## spartanstew

flabingo said:


> They said I did not have to pay anything, except sign a two year contract. But they never promised that they would give me the HR34. Why would I use my upgrade to go from Hr 20 to HR 23? One did suggest that the area is not the problem


What "upgrade" are you talking about? And why do you think you're entitled to one?


----------



## jlangner

Drucifer said:


> Do you have what I posted in Post #897 connected to what I've attached?


No I have http://www.amazon.com/Directv-3LNB-SL3S4NR2-01-Single-SlimLine/dp/B0041P0BKO/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_2_0 attached to a

http://www.amazon.com/Directv-8-Way-Wide-Band-Splitter/dp/B0045DVIP4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_misc_3

and a

http://www.amazon.com/Directv-Volt-Power-Inserter-Integrated/dp/B001YHBYXA/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_b

in the house. Until I get something changed, how can I use:

Hr34, Hr20, H21, H21 and D12. What happens when I connect all? Does the HR34 lock all 5 tuners to it? Would DTV come out and upgrade since I am adding the receiver and it is required?


----------



## RunnerFL

flabingo said:


> They said I did not have to pay anything, except sign a two year contract. But they never promised that they would give me the HR34. Why would I use my upgrade to go from Hr 20 to HR 23? One did suggest that the area is not the problem


Why would you think your "upgrade" entitled you to an HR34? It's been said many times over and over that they won't even begin to be available to current customers until February.


----------



## Drucifer

jlangner said:


> No I have http://www.amazon.com/Directv-3LNB-SL3S4NR2-01-Single-SlimLine/dp/B0041P0BKO/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_2_0 attached to a
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Directv-8-Way-Wide-Band-Splitter/dp/B0045DVIP4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_misc_3
> 
> and a
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Directv-Volt-Power-Inserter-Integrated/dp/B001YHBYXA/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_b
> 
> in the house. Until I get something changed, *how can I use*:
> 
> Hr34, Hr20, H21, H21 and D12. What happens when I connect all? Does the HR34 lock all 5 tuners to it? Would DTV come out and upgrade since I am adding the receiver and it is required?


You can't.

Your LNB to 8-Way is what I had. You will need an installer to come out and replace your LNB to a 4 output one and a SWiM16 put in before the 8-Way. Actually I would change to two 4-Ways off the SWiM-16 - one for each leg. And the D12 goes to SWiM-16 legacy port.

DirecTV propose schedule is for Feb 6th to be the date that they start offering existing customers a HMC HD DVR. Or you can buy one now from a dealer. The price will be the same.


----------



## dsw2112

Drucifer said:


> ...And the D12 goes to SWiM-16 legacy port...


While you could do this, a D12 is SWM compatible so there's no need.


----------



## jlangner

Well I called hr34 support and the tech said as soon as I receive to call him and he would set up install. Said would be just 49.99 to come out and nc for parts. He said had to activate before could make a ticket for it. He did say he did not know they could activate them outside of the test markets.


----------



## lwgreen

jlangner said:


> Well I called hr34 support and the tech said as soon as I receive to call him and he would set up install. Said would be just 49.99 to come out and nc for parts. He said had to activate before could make a ticket for it. He did say he did not know they could activate them outside of the test markets.


After I ordered the HR34 last week (should be here Tuesday), I called and set up an install for a SWM-16 next Friday. I admit it wasn't easy. I was transferred several times, put on hold while the tech talked to her supervisor, etc. She did say they don't usually do it this way, but I told her I would reschedule the install if the HR34 was delayed. I was polite but firm. Being nice always helps.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> You can't.
> 
> Your LNB to 8-Way is what I had. You will need an installer to come out and replace your LNB to a 4 output one and a SWiM16 put in before the 8-Way. Actually I would change to two 4-Ways off the SWiM-16 - one for each leg. And the D12 goes to SWiM-16 legacy port.
> 
> DirecTV propose schedule is for Feb 6th to be the date that they start offering existing customers a HMC HD DVR. Or you can buy one now from a dealer. The price will be the same.






dsw2112 said:


> While you could do this, a D12 is SWM compatible so there's no need.


Agreed. The D12 should be on the SWM side. In addition it is against policy to install any receivers on the legacy ports. And no, not going to go into the "whys".


----------



## Drucifer

jlangner said:


> Well I called hr34 support and the tech said as soon as I receive it to call him and he would set up install. Said would be just 49.99 to come out and nc for parts. He said had to activate it before he could make a ticket for it. He did say he did not know they could activate them *outside of the test markets*.


Test market period is over.

Yeah, crazy, activating something you can't fully use until they install the rest.


----------



## nathan909

Does anyone know if this receiver (or the hr24) can be set up to receive IR&RF signals at the same time from 2 different remotes.

I know the HR21 I have cannot, but I'm looking for a receiver that i can put in a room, but can be controlled from another room via RF.


----------



## nycwolffy

I'm looking to make the jump from cable to Directv. Have an installer coming Friday and ordered an HR34, H25(3). Anyone know if with an HR34, I have full functionality on the H25s (ie. pause, delete a recording, schedule a recording)? and to pause, do I really need to press record, watch, and then erase the recording after I catch back up??

Or should I get an HR24 instead of one of the H25s? Would having another DVR make my life easier? It would probably allow for a SWM16 (9 tuners) which might make my expansion opportunities easier in the future. (expansion expected).

Great website. First time poster.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Drucifer

nycwolffy said:


> I'm looking to make the jump from cable to Directv. Have an installer coming Friday and ordered an HR34, H25(3). Anyone know if with an HR34, I h*ave full functionality on the H25s (ie. pause, delete a recording, schedule a recording)? and to pause,* do I really need to press record, watch, and then erase the recording after I catch back up??
> 
> Or should I get an HR24 instead of one of the H25s? Would having another DVR make my life easier? It would probably allow for a SWM16 (9 tuners) which might make my expansion opportunities easier in the future. (expansion expected).
> 
> Great website. First time poster.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes. All those can be done now with a H25 & HR24 via the DECA MRV cloud. It should be the same for a H25 & HR34.


----------



## dsw2112

Just a clarification; you cannot pause live Tv on an H25. As a workaround, you can set the program that you want to watch live to record (on the HR34), and watch that recording on the H25. This will give you the ability to pause.

Also, you cannot schedule recordings from an HR24 to another device. This can only be done with a receiver (i.e. H25.) Don't know if that helps in your decision.


----------



## markrogo

RobertE said:


> So I'm dead on positive. Care to continue to argue a losing battle?


No, the bruise generated from the sledgehammer of your arrogance is requiring 20 minutes of icing per hour.


----------



## markrogo

Drucifer said:


> DirecTV propose schedule is for Feb 6th to be the date that they start offering existing customers a HMC HD DVR. Or you can buy one now from a dealer. The price will be the same.


I'm still not buying that. We already have a report of someone extracting credits for buying an HR34 from a third-party retailer now.

If there are not discounts offered when the HR34 becomes available to existing customers, it would be a stunning development at this point.


----------



## jagrim

Out for delivery in Houston. 

1. LSU Tigers BCS Championship Tickets ----$%%^&
2. Houston Texans Playoff Tickets ----#$%^&
3. DTV HR34 --- Priceless


----------



## F1 Fan

markrogo said:


> I'm still not buying that. We already have a report of someone extracting credits for buying an HR34 from a third-party retailer now.
> 
> If there are not discounts offered when the HR34 becomes available to existing customers, it would be a stunning development at this point.


I am that customer, but mine was a unique circumstance (and she told me Feb 9th was the date to existing).

I came back to Directv just over a week ago. When I placed the order I was not in the test market and specifically asked when it was being generally released, and should I wait (I did this via email). I was told it was going to be in the New Year and to order now so I did.

6 days later it was released and I tried to get it as I would have waited a week. So I worked with them and there are NO EXCEPTIONS to existing customers (which I am in their system as soon as I activated). So they are giving me a credit and free SWM16 upgrade to match what I would have had/paid if I had waited the week.

So my discount was to make right and not a long term existing sub discount (if there is such a thing).


----------



## nycwolffy

dsw2112 said:


> Just a clarification; you cannot pause live Tv on an H25. As a workaround, you can set the program that you want to watch live to record (on the HR34), and watch that recording on the H25. This will give you the ability to pause.
> 
> Also, you cannot schedule recordings from an HR24 to another device. This can only be done with a receiver (i.e. H25.) Don't know if that helps in your decision.


So to summarize, for live tv, I can pause by just hitting pause on the hr24, but on the h25 if I decide to pause livetv I need to go record and then later delete. But the h25 allows me to schedule a recording on the hr34 but the hr24 does not. What about deleting a program after watching? Do both the hr24 and h25 allow for delete off of the hr34? (I know the hr24 gives me an extra tuner and more disk space but I think I will have enoug tuners with the hr34 and am getting a 2tb external drive, so I will have enough disk space)

Thanks


----------



## Herdfan

WooHoo! Out For Delivery. 

Status changed this morning from Wednesday to today. Should be at the house between 3-4 which is when UPS usually runs. 

Hope to have it up and running by 5.


----------



## RD in Fla

What is the deal with Solid Signal? Would like to order from them later in the week, but I still see "ships in 7 to 12 business days" on their Web site.


----------



## LoweBoy

Out for delivery also. O yeah baby.


----------



## Herdfan

"RD in Fla" said:


> What is the deal with Solid Signal? Would like to order from them later in the week, but I still see "ships in 7 to 12 business days" on their Web site.


My "guess" would be that they don't have them yet and are giving an estimate. Of course this could change at any time. Robert from VE posted here Friday that they were delayed a few days and then a couple hours later I get a shipping confirmation.

Given the newness of the unit, things will be in flux for a little while. Why not just order from VE?


----------



## Groundhog45

RD in Fla said:


> What is the deal with Solid Signal? Would like to order from them later in the week, but I still see "ships in 7 to 12 business days" on their Web site.


I suspect that is just a standard disclaimer in case some product is delayed and they are covered with a reason for the delay.


----------



## dsw2112

nycwolffy said:


> So to summarize, for live tv, I can pause by just hitting pause on the hr24, but on the h25 if I decide to pause livetv I need to go record and then later delete. But the h25 allows me to schedule a recording on the hr34 but the hr24 does not. What about deleting a program after watching? Do both the hr24 and h25 allow for delete off of the hr34? (I know the hr24 gives me an extra tuner and more disk space but I think I will have enoug tuners with the hr34 and am getting a 2tb external drive, so I will have enough disk space)
> 
> Thanks


You've got it  Both the HR2X series and H2X series will allow deletion of a show on another DVR. For some reason they just never added the ability for an HR2X to schedule a recording on another DVR...


----------



## F1 Fan

RD in Fla said:


> What is the deal with Solid Signal? Would like to order from them later in the week, but I still see "ships in 7 to 12 business days" on their Web site.


I ordered from Robert in VE on the weekend. They have none in stock as everyone here got them first lol, but expecting more in midweek.

I would prefer to order from a fellow DBSTalk member than from a company that doesnt have a presence here too. Especially given they are the same price and a Directv Elite retailer.


----------



## dpeters11

Herdfan said:


> My "guess" would be that they don't have them yet and are giving an estimate. Of course this could change at any time. Robert from VE posted here Friday that they were delayed a few days and then a couple hours later I get a shipping confirmation.
> 
> Given the newness of the unit, things will be in flux for a little while. Why not just order from VE?


Last I heard they had gotten some but ran through that shipment, they were expecting more this week.


----------



## RD in Fla

Herdfan said:


> My "guess" would be that they don't have them yet and are giving an estimate. Of course this could change at any time. Robert from VE posted here Friday that they were delayed a few days and then a couple hours later I get a shipping confirmation.
> 
> Given the newness of the unit, things will be in flux for a little while. Why not just order from VE?


Probably will. The ease of ordering online v. making a phone call was all.


----------



## RunnerFL

RD in Fla said:


> What is the deal with Solid Signal? Would like to order from them later in the week, but I still see "ships in 7 to 12 business days" on their Web site.


Go with Value Electronics, you won't be sorry.


----------



## dpeters11

F1 Fan said:


> I ordered from Robert in VE on the weekend. They have none in stock as everyone here got them first lol, but expecting more in midweek.
> 
> I would prefer to order from a fellow DBSTalk member than from a company that doesnt have a presence here too. Especially given they are the same price and a Directv Elite retailer.


Solid Signal does actually have a presence on here, I remember seeing posts from that account.


----------



## wrmays

RunnerFL said:


> Go with Value Electronics, you won't be sorry.


I'll second that, mine is on the truck for delivery today. You can't beat VE's service.


----------



## Alan Gordon

dpeters11 said:


> Solid Signal does actually have a presence on here, I remember seeing posts from that account.


Correct. On AVSForum as well...

I've ordered quite a bit from Solid Signal before, and Value Electronics on two occasions (HD-DVD player, HR23-700/AM21).

I don't think you'd go wrong with either...

~Alan


----------



## Herdfan

Alan Gordon said:


> I've ordered quite a bit from Solid Signal before, and Value Electronics on two occasions (HD-DVD player, HR23-700/AM21).


I ordered my original HR10 from SolidSignal because I was a day late to the big HR10 pre-order over at TCF. Anyone remember that? Three months of anticipation that FAR, FAR overshadowed what went on in this thread. There was a list created by a member and people could check where they were on the list etc. Crazy.

Anyway, I was too late to get anywhere near the top of that list and SolidSignal had just put up the HR10 and I was top 5 or so. No as big of discount ($50 vs the $100 that VE gave, but it was a $1K box and anything was better than nothing). Got mine a week after VE shipped their first units. Had I been able to be closer to the top, I would have gone with VE back then as well.


----------



## Drucifer

markrogo said:


> I'm still not buying that. We already have a report of someone extracting credits for* buying an HR34 from a third-party retailer* now.
> 
> If there are not discounts offered when the HR34 becomes available to existing customers, it would be a stunning development at this point.


He was a few day old existing customer.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Herdfan said:


> I ordered my original HR10 from SolidSignal because I was a day late to the big HR10 pre-order over at TCF. Anyone remember that? Three months of anticipation that FAR, FAR overshadowed what went on in this thread. There was a list created by a member and people could check where they were on the list etc. Crazy.
> 
> Anyway, I was too late to get anywhere near the top of that list and SolidSignal had just put up the HR10 and I was top 5 or so. No as big of discount ($50 vs the $100 that VE gave, but it was a $1K box and anything was better than nothing). Got mine a week after VE shipped their first units. Had I been able to be closer to the top, I would have gone with VE back then as well.


I don't think I had a SINGLE DVR on my account when the HR10-250 came out. I would have liked to have gotten it even then, but $1000 was and still is FAR out of my price range. I waited until I could get it for $299 (technically, I paid $399 for it due to a problem with the $100 rebate).

$399 is definitely out of my price range now, or I probably would have ordered one from either VE or SS myself, but I'm hoping in a few months I'll manage to get some discounts.

~Alan


----------



## RD in Fla

Herdfan said:


> I ordered my original HR10 from SolidSignal because I was a day late to the big HR10 pre-order over at TCF. Anyone remember that? Three months of anticipation that FAR, FAR overshadowed what went on in this thread. There was a list created by a member and people could check where they were on the list etc. Crazy.
> 
> Anyway, I was too late to get anywhere near the top of that list and SolidSignal had just put up the HR10 and I was top 5 or so. No as big of discount ($50 vs the $100 that VE gave, but it was a $1K box and anything was better than nothing). Got mine a week after VE shipped their first units. Had I been able to be closer to the top, I would have gone with VE back then as well.


Remember it well. I also remember Best Buy honoring a coupon for the HR10-250 that resulted in a considerable discount because the disclaimer language on the coupon did not cover DIRECTV equipment. Bought both of my DIRECTiVos that way. Fun times.

Amazing how much DVRs have come down in price.


----------



## stzim

I have an HR34! Woot! 

DirectV installer came out yesterday morning and installed an HR34, HR24,3 H25 boxes and SWM16. Everything is working smoothly! A big upgrade from the old Dish system.

The installer seemed like an old hand but was pretty excited to be installing the 34. His understanding was that the Colorado Springs test market was a no go and that no HR34s were installed. Asides for a couple Beta systems (Smuuth and ??) he believed that this was the first HR34 installed in Colorado. 

Not certain I totally believe the "first" claim but install was top notch. My kids are happy with the lack of recording conflicts, iPad interface, and the Whole House DVR capability.


----------



## Steve

stzim said:


> DirectV installer came out yesterday morning and installed an HR34, HR24,3 H25 boxes and SWM16.


:welcome_s !

That's a very nice configuration you have there. Enjoy!


----------



## Big Worm

stzim said:


> I have an HR34! Woot!
> 
> DirectV installer came out yesterday morning and installed an HR34, HR24,3 H25 boxes and SWM16. Everything is working smoothly! A big upgrade from the old Dish system.
> 
> The installer seemed like an old hand but was pretty excited to be installing the 34. His understanding was that the Colorado Springs test market was a no go and that no HR34s were installed. Asides for a couple Beta systems (Smuuth and ??) he believed that this was the first HR34 installed in Colorado.
> 
> Not certain I totally believe the "first" claim but install was top notch. My kids are happy with the lack of recording conflicts, iPad interface, and the Whole House DVR capability.


Congrats! I live in Denver area also, might be time for me to upgrade units!


----------



## gcd0865

RAD:

Thank you for reminding about your very helpful previous post discussing use of the AM21/AM21N with the new HR34. I missed your post at that time, but have now gone back to check it. If the HR34/AM21 combination has the ability to sequentially add over-the-air ATSC stations into memory upon rotating an antenna in the different directions needed (either by sequential "additive scans" that retain previously-saved stations or subsequent manual additions following the initial scan), that would be tremendous for me.

If I understand correctly, is it possible that if the over-the-air stations received are in Tribune's directory, but they reside in more than the two zip codes to which we are currently limited in the AM21 setup method, perhaps the new HR34/AM21 combination will nevertheless automatically add those stations and associated guide data for all stations received? If so, that would be a huge bonus for me, as I receive stations from more than two U.S. markets and several nearby Canadian stations as well. All of these stations and associated programming data are currently provided (including the Canadian ones) in Tribune's database, but I understand that DirecTV also has to select the stations individually for transfer from Tribune to make them available in our DirecTV on-screen guide (which is not the case currently for some stations). It would be great to finally have all of my available OTA stations listed with full programming data in my DirecTV on-screen guide, so I can see what's on and then simply rotate the antenna accordingly (especially for sports broadcasts that differ by market).

If any of the new HR34 users are using an existing AM21 or AM21N over-the-air receiver with their new HR34 receiver, I would be very interested in whether the new combination can somehow add further OTA stations manually after an initial scan.

Thanks in advance for any further comments/advice about this.


----------



## Herdfan

RD in Fla said:


> Remember it well. I also remember Best Buy honoring a coupon for the HR10-250 that resulted in a considerable discount because the disclaimer language on the coupon did not cover DIRECTV equipment. Bought both of my DIRECTiVos that way. Fun times.
> 
> Amazing how much DVRs have come down in price.


Ah yes, the infamous 50% off TiVo coupon. Told my neighbors about it and they got one. IIRC, they were $699 at the time and BB honored the 50% off coupon. That was a steal back then.

I think my original HR20 was $299.


----------



## TBlazer07

gcd0865 said:


> RIf any of the new HR34 users are using an existing AM21 or AM21N over-the-air receiver with their new HR34 receiver, I would be very interested in whether the new combination can somehow add further OTA stations manually after an initial scan.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any further comments/advice about this.


 individual stations cannot be added manually. There is also a possibility they could remove the "true' OTA scan feature and make it like the HR2x's. It's been quite a while since i did an OTA scan, i'm not sure if it even still works that way now. I know RAD has done a lot with his AM's. I just 'set and forget" on mine.


----------



## BigCat

Davenlr said:


> You can if you buy it from an authorized dealer who can schedule an install. I dont know if Robert @ ValueElectronics does this, however, Solid Signal does. You would have to pay for the install, of course.


I spoke w/ Solid Signal (Brian Stockbridge), and he said they can't do anything in terms of scheduling an installation or anything similar, he said I am on my own. Perhaps you meant I tell D* I bought the unit from SS and D* would then agree to send an installer?


----------



## Davenlr

BigCat said:


> I spoke w/ Solid Signal (Brian Stockbridge), and he said they can't do anything in terms of scheduling an installation or anything similar, he said I am on my own. Perhaps you meant I tell D* I bought the unit from SS and D* would then agree to send an installer?


No, actually I meant Solid Signal...they used to do installs (they would contract a private installer in your area). Apparently, they stopped doing that. I am sure DirecTv would schedule an install for it, if you told them you bought one. Im not sure what they would charge, but some of the installers on this forum should be able to give you an idea.


----------



## Drucifer

BigCat said:


> I want to determine if my current installation supports an H34 before I place the order. *My installation is only 3 months old and consists of a HR24-100 and two H25-100. My setup is whole-home enabled (DECA) and SWiM enable I think because there is just one coax running to the DVR.*
> 
> How do I know how many extra tuners I have available in my setup. They installed a 8-way splitter in the basement, but not sure this helps much.





BigCat said:


> Thanks for educating me on this. I am clear now. Sounds like I may just wait for Directv to make the receiver available to existing customers, otherwise I'll have to get the supporting hardware myself (non-swm LNB, SWM16, cables, etc), correct?. *I assume I can't have Directv install it if I bought the H34 myself from a different place?*


It $49.99 for a service call.


----------



## Shades228

Drucifer said:


> It $49.99 for a service call.


It's not a service call it's an installation,

However at this time ordering an installation for a customer owned HR34 is not an option. Start calling local bring and mortar stores. Hope they have the training needed and see what they'll charge. I can guarantee if you go to a SWM 16 you're better of getting one on your own.

This is going to be the same thing of when people were attempting to get SWM when DIRECTV didn't support SWM for existing customers.

DIRECTV isn't going to be a friendly process to get this equipment installed if you didn't order it from them until existing customers can order them as well.


----------



## F1 Fan

Shades228 said:


> It's not a service call it's an installation,
> 
> However at this time ordering an installation for a customer owned HR34 is not an option. Start calling local bring and mortar stores. Hope they have the training needed and see what they'll charge. I can guarantee if you go to a SWM 16 you're better of getting one on your own.
> 
> This is going to be the same thing of when people were attempting to get SWM when DIRECTV didn't support SWM for existing customers.
> 
> DIRECTV isn't going to be a friendly process to get this equipment installed if you didn't order it from them until existing customers can order them as well.


I am going to disagree with you here.

I wanted to add an HR34 to my new setup. I have an SWiM LNB but the HR34 will take me to 10 tuners. I spoke to Directv and the CSR told me it would be $49.99 for the change.

She couldnt get me an HR34 though. But I took it to another department because I was a recent customer. She couldnt get one either (No exceptions for existing customers no matter how new). But she is giving me credit and she also told me she is waiving the $49.99 install fee - I have to call her when the unit ships so she can send a tech over.

So 2 people in Directv told me it was $49.99.

Though I would still call and get them to put something in your notes and you will call them back when you get the unit from Robert or SS.


----------



## Garyunc

RunnerFL said:


> Go with Value Electronics, you won't be sorry.


Thanks for the tip. I have ordered mine from VE and they are supposed to be shipping on Wed.

FYI. They are offering free shipping and SS wanted 14.95 for shipping so that is a bonus plus


----------



## Drucifer

F1 Fan said:


> . . . . I have to call her when the unit ships so she can send a tech over.
> 
> So 2 people in Directv told me it was $49.99.
> 
> Though I would still call and get them to put something in your notes and you will call them back when you get the unit from Robert or SS.


The CSR you speak to when you ask for a field tech just may insist the HR34 be activated before they can send one out for the other stuff. So, to cover all your bases, be prepare to do a temporary swap, just in case.


----------



## F1 Fan

Drucifer said:


> The CSR you speak to when you ask for a field tech just may insist the HR34 be activated before they can send one out for the other stuff. So, to cover all your bases, be prepare to do a temporary swap, just in case.


Thanks for the tip but I am ok. This wasnt a CSR but one of Ellen's team. So I am ok. Plus I gave the tech a very nice tip last week and told him I will have beers on ice when I get the HR34 so I covered my bases another way :lol:


----------



## F1 Fan

Just got my email confirming my order from Robert at Value Electronics I placed on Saturday.


----------



## jagrim

Delivered


----------



## Davenlr

Come on jagrim....Mine is already downloading new software....get a move on


----------



## Drew2k

jagrim said:


> Delivered


Looking at that matte finish I'm starting to drool again ... :eek2:


----------



## I WANT MORE

jagrim said:


> Delivered





Davenlr said:


> Come on jagrim....Mine is already downloading new software....get a move on


Will you get banned if you call someone/s a bastard?


----------



## Sixto

Curious about build date and hardware revision level (on diagnostic screen - should be 2.4).


----------



## Shades228

F1 Fan said:


> I am going to disagree with you here.
> 
> I wanted to add an HR34 to my new setup. I have an SWiM LNB but the HR34 will take me to 10 tuners. I spoke to Directv and the CSR told me it would be $49.99 for the change.
> 
> She couldnt get me an HR34 though. But I took it to another department because I was a recent customer. She couldnt get one either (No exceptions for existing customers no matter how new). But she is giving me credit and she also told me she is waiving the $49.99 install fee - I have to call her when the unit ships so she can send a tech over.
> 
> So 2 people in Directv told me it was $49.99.
> 
> Though I would still call and get them to put something in your notes and you will call them back when you get the unit from Robert or SS.


I have no doubt that's what you're told, but that's not what would have happened. I'd bet you'll see an order for a customer owned HD DVR. That will only take you to 7 tuners, if they choose new install and not a swap/replace so I bet the tech shows without a SWM 16. Again this is identicle to the situation with SWM back in the day and if you do some searches you'll see the same type of stories, or you can ask some of the other tech's around here.


----------



## Herdfan

Mine's sitting on the front porch waiting for me to get home. 2T drive sitting on desk waiting as well.


----------



## David Ortiz

Herdfan said:


> Mine's sitting on the front porch waiting for me to get home.


----------



## Davenlr

Wouldnt activate on the DirecTv web page. Regular CSR said I needed to talk to the "special HR34 activation dept", which was case management. Might save yourself the time, and just ask for case management.

Activated and running. Now to play...ahhhhhh. BTW, they gave me a credit on the difference between the $199 regular HDDVR and my eligible $149 HDDVR upgrade, so $50, but couldnt get the computer to take it, so just gave me a $5 for x months credit instead. Cant beat that. Gotta Love DirecTv !!!


----------



## Davenlr

Herdfan said:


> Mine's sitting on the front porch waiting for me to get home. 2T drive sitting on desk waiting as well.


Whats your address? <evil grin> I couldnt see paying the inflated 2TB prices right now, so got a 1.5TB on sale for $69, and put it in a Vantec box. Its working great so far. Still have 2TB in my HR24, so Ill use that to store movies on.


----------



## jagrim

"Davenlr" said:


> Come on jagrim....Mine is already downloading new software....get a move on


I got scouts this evening and flying to Arkansas for the day tomorrow. Hopefully, later tonight or when I get back tomorrow. Tell me how long it took to get everything up and running so I can plan.


----------



## jagrim

"Drew2k" said:


> Looking at that matte finish I'm starting to drool again ... :eek2:


I started drooling when I got the text that said delivered.


----------



## sigma1914

You guys are killing me. MUST....SAVE....MONEY!


----------



## Davenlr

jagrim said:


> I got scouts this evening and flying to Arkansas for the day tomorrow. Hopefully, later tonight or when I get back tomorrow. Tell me how long it took to get everything up and running so I can plan.


Well, I just removed the HR24, and plugged in the HR34, so there was no time there at all. Took about 25 minutes on the phone with Directv to get everything entered, and going.

If you have to actually hook it up from scratch, maybe 10 minutes? All the cables, including HDMI, were in the box.


----------



## I WANT MORE

sigma1914 said:


> You guys are killing me. MUST....SAVE....MONEY!


Are you kidding me? My Cowboys have lost twice and my Sooners once since you've been debating this.
Just order the damn thing.


----------



## sigma1914

I WANT MORE said:


> Are you kidding me? My Cowboys have lost twice and my Sooners once since you've been debating this.
> Just order the damn thing.


I still regret not taking that bet. :lol: Feel free to send one.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

SWEET! 



Davenlr said:


> Wouldnt activate on the DirecTv web page. Regular CSR said I needed to talk to the "special HR34 activation dept", which was case management. Might save yourself the time, and just ask for case management.


Did they give you ANY issues, or ask questions when activating it, how did you get it, where did you buy it, etc etc?


Davenlr said:


> Activated and running. Now to play...ahhhhhh. BTW, they gave me a credit on the difference between the $199 regular HDDVR and my eligible $149 HDDVR upgrade, so $50, but couldnt get the computer to take it, so just gave me a $5 for x months credit instead. Cant beat that. Gotta Love DirecTv !!!


Did you ask for this, or did they offer it to you?

Were there any additional fees involved activating this DVR?

Thanks


----------



## jlangner

When I called the CSR last night, she said "I am so jealous of you". Few minutes later, "My manager wants to know where he can get one since we can't get one yet". lol

Mine should be here tomorrow, then just need to schedule DTV. He said could use but would get a message on any one of the tvs saying not enough tuners. He also said there is no way to turn off any of the tuners like you can on the others.


----------



## Davenlr

TheRatPatrol said:


> SWEET!
> 
> Did they give you ANY issues, or ask questions when activating it, how did you get it, where did you buy it, etc etc?
> 
> Did you ask for this, or did they offer it to you?
> 
> Were there any additional fees involved activating this DVR?
> 
> Thanks


No issues at all. 
I asked them if I was eligible for any credits for the upgrade.
2 yr contract, and $6 per month for an additional leased receiver.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Sixto said:


> Curious about build date and hardware revision level (on diagnostic screen - should be 2.4).


Ditto on this as well!!

Glad to see you guys join the HR34 club


----------



## Drucifer

Davenlr said:


> Wouldnt activate on the DirecTv web page. *Regular CSR said I needed to talk to the "special HR34 activation dept", which was case management.* Might save yourself the time, and just ask for case management.
> 
> Activated and running. Now to play...ahhhhhh. BTW, they gave me a credit on the difference between the $199 regular HDDVR and my eligible $149 HDDVR upgrade, so $50, but couldnt get the computer to take it, so just gave me a $5 for x months credit instead. Cant beat that. Gotta Love DirecTv !!!


I'll remember that.

And I'm swaping out a HR21. Any credit would be nice.


----------



## jacksonm30354

Got my HR34 and 3 H25's installed today! Initially the tech called and said they didn't have an HR34 and they would not be available in Georgia until next year. I called customer service and any alternative would involve canceling the order and rescheduling. I decided to just go with whatever the installer brough. Fortunately, he talked to another warehouse and they had the HR34. It was his 1st experience with one. He also replaced my old dish with a SWMline dish. 

I ran into alot of push back when placing my order. I was told I had to have one of the Samsung Smart tvs in order to use the HR34. I told them that was not correct and eventually got them to place the order.

I'm now waiting for the client for the HR34 to be released as I will need one or 2 of them when the bulk of my household goods arrive end of January with the 2 tv's in that shipment.


----------



## Davenlr

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Ditto on this as well!!
> 
> Glad to see you guys join the HR34 club


Diagnostics screen...The one you get when you hit select on the checking receiver screen? Ill reboot it after its done recording tonights programs, and post it tomorrow if no one else has it before then. I replaced my HR24 temporarily, so am using it to record my nightly programming right now, while I hook up the HR24 in the bedroom.


----------



## Sixto

Davenlr said:


> Diagnostics screen...The one you get when you hit select on the checking receiver screen?


Yep, initial screen after SELECT.


----------



## Davenlr

HR34-700
Software 0x04C4
BIST Version 5.63
BSL Version 1.05
Hardware Rev ID 2.4


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

build date?


----------



## Davenlr

Didnt see build date. Original Software date was July 2011. Its rebooting back up now.


----------



## Sixto

Yep, 2.4 as expected. Good.

Build date is on the label, on bottom.


----------



## jagrim

"Sixto" said:


> Yep, 2.4 as expected. Good.
> 
> Build date is on the label, on bottom.


Build date on mine is 10/28/11


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

jagrim said:


> Build date on mine is 10/28/11


got a fresh one there.


----------



## Davenlr

Fun watching the external hard drive light go crazy when recording 5 programs at once


----------



## hammer32

I've got a new install scheduled for Saturday, any advice on external drives for the HR34? I assume eSATA, any particular speeds or anything else I should look for?

Thanks!


----------



## Davenlr

Im using a Seagate 1.5TB in a vantec case. No problems so far. Used the same case with a 750GB Seagate on my HR20 for several years before that.

Most here suggest Western Digital, but their prices are through the roof right now due to the flooding in Thailand where they are made.


----------



## hammer32

Could I use a 3TB drive, or is there a maximum capacity?


----------



## Davenlr

2 TB


----------



## LoweBoy

:hurah:Ok up and running. Showed up on my door step at 7:45. 

Build Date 10/28/11. Updated to 0x4c4 after it was up and running.:hurah:

:nono2:I was told no credits for the purchase since it was third party. No Directv love for me.:nono2:


----------



## Shades228

F1 Fan said:


> Just got my email confirming my order from Robert at Value Electronics I placed on Saturday.


If you know your delivery date you should order your install for the next day. This way you don't have to wait as long.


----------



## inkahauts

"Davenlr" said:


> 2 TB


Has someone tried a 3 tb and seen that it doesn't work? I know it doesn't on the other units, but maybe the hr34 is different, not sure. Rumor has it someday it may be able to be an extension rather than a replacement too, so It's definitely a different system.


----------



## markrogo

Davenlr said:


> Wouldnt activate on the DirecTv web page. Regular CSR said I needed to talk to the "special HR34 activation dept", which was case management. Might save yourself the time, and just ask for case management.
> 
> Activated and running. Now to play...ahhhhhh. BTW, they gave me a credit on the difference between the $199 regular HDDVR and my eligible $149 HDDVR upgrade, so $50, but couldnt get the computer to take it, so just gave me a $5 for x months credit instead. Cant beat that. Gotta Love DirecTv !!!


So to be clear, you're an existing customer and you paid $399 and they gave you a $50 credit?


----------



## dettxw

inkahauts said:


> Has someone tried a 3 tb and seen that it doesn't work? I know it doesn't on the other units, but maybe the hr34 is different, not sure. Rumor has it someday it may be able to be an extension rather than a replacement too, so It's definitely a different system.


AFAIK still a 2 TB limit on the external drive, which I'm running now.
Sure will be nice when (if?) they make the external supplemental to the internal, rather than a replacement.


----------



## rjakj

I was able to order the HR34 on line yesterday. I guess I'll find out on the 22nd if they are available in central Illinois.
Your Equipment Selection



Home Media Center HD DVR	$399.00 
$300 OFF Home Media Center HD DVR Upgrade	($300.00) 
HD Receiver	$99.00 
FREE HD Receiver Upgrade	($99.00) 
HD Receiver	$99.00 
FREE HD Receiver Upgrade	($99.00) 
HD Receiver	$99.00 
FREE HD Receiver Upgrade	($99.00) 
DIRECTV CINEMA™ Connection Kit	Free 
Satellite Dish	Free 
Professional Installation	Free 
Shipping & Handling	Free 


Equipment Total:	$99.00


----------



## TBlazer07

jacksonm30354 said:


> I'm now waiting for the client for the HR34 to be released as I will need one or 2 of them when the bulk of my household goods arrive end of January with the 2 tv's in that shipment.


 Curious as to why you would prefer a client as opposed to 2 more H25's? A box is a box. While no one knows for sure you can bet you'll still be paying at least $6/months for each client anyway plus some sort of cost for the client box.


----------



## Herdfan

"TBlazer07" said:


> Curious as to why you would prefer a client as opposed to 2 more H25's? .


Trick play on client boxes.


----------



## LameLefty

Herdfan said:


> Trick play on client boxes.


Well, you can do trick play on H2x boxes too if you're playing pre-recorded content.  And you don't tie up a tuner on the HR34 for "regular" stuff like the morning news or whatever. So there are pluses and minuses to each approach (RVU thin clients v. full H2x receivers).


----------



## azvipers

Ordered from VE Friday, received tracking info, went out yesterday.


----------



## dpeters11

rjakj said:


> I was able to order the HR34 on line yesterday. I guess I'll find out on the 22nd if they are available in central Illinois.
> Your Equipment Selection
> 
> Home Media Center HD DVR	$399.00
> $300 OFF Home Media Center HD DVR Upgrade	($300.00)
> 
> Equipment Total:	$99.00


That's a good deal. Maxes out the SWM you'll get


----------



## jappleboy

Should of have a (VE) Soild signal still do not have the HR34


----------



## thepoloman33

Herdfan - were you able to install the 2TB hard drive in your HR34? If so, was it difficult?


----------



## Alan Gordon

TBlazer07 said:


> Curious as to why you would prefer a client as opposed to 2 more H25's? A box is a box. While no one knows for sure you can bet you'll still be paying at least $6/months for each client anyway plus some sort of cost for the client box.


I intend on getting an HR34, and pairing it with two HR24s. If money wasn't an object, I'd REALLY like two HR34s and one HR24.

However, if money REALLY wasn't an object (and I didn't want to get FOUR HR34s... which would be preferable of course), I'd get two HR34s, keep an HR24, and add a C30.

As far as I'm concerned, an H2x will *NEVER* again appear on my system. Basic TrickPlay is simply a feature that I don't want to be without on an STB.



LameLefty said:


> Well, you can do trick play on H2x boxes too if you're playing pre-recorded content.  And you don't tie up a tuner on the HR34 for "regular" stuff like the morning news or whatever. So there are pluses and minuses to each approach (RVU thin clients v. full H2x receivers).


Basic TrickPlay only works on H2x boxes if you _think ahead_ to record content.

While there are advantages to an having an H2x if you live in a household with multiple people, for smaller households, I simply cannot think of any pluses for the H2x.

I know quite a few people who have TVs that they rarely watch, but would like to have access to channels when they do, so the times they'd run into tuner conflicts would be very rare with 5 tuners.

~Alan


----------



## dpeters11

A funny thing happened when I called DirecTV inquiring on possible credits when ordering from an outside reseller. Just thought I'd make sure, especially since I'm going back under contract.

I was told that ordering from an outside vendor does not trigger a contract, that only ordering from DirecTV does. He said I could go to Best Buy, get one and have no contract. Would love it if that were true, though I have no intention of leaving.

He also said that even with the HR34 they can't guarantee that's what you'll get if you need it replaced. Could be an HR20. I'm sure that's not the case since they don't have it in the same category.

I know the 34 is new to them, but lease terms should not be.


----------



## litzdog911

dpeters11 said:


> ....
> 
> I was told that ordering from an outside vendor does not trigger a contract, that only ordering from DirecTV does. He said I could go to Best Buy, get one and have no contract. Would love it if that were true, though I have no intention of leaving.
> 
> He also said that even with the HR34 they can't guarantee that's what you'll get if you need it replaced. Could be an HR20. I'm sure that's not the case since they don't have it in the same category.
> 
> I know the 34 is new to them, but lease terms should not be.


Yeah, that's not true. Getting DirecTV DVRs/Receivers from dealers also requires a lease agreement.

And because the HR34 is a "Home Media Center", it's flagged differently in their systems, so there should be little risk of getting an HR2x HD DVR instead.


----------



## Alan Gordon

dpeters11 said:


> A funny thing happened when I called DirecTV inquiring on possible credits when ordering from an outside reseller. Just thought I'd make sure, especially since I'm going back under contract.


I tried that when I ordered my HR23-700. I was told that DirecTV could only offer discounts/credits when you got the STB from THEM.

I tried 4-6 times since I had heard of others having success, but everyone was adamant about it. No credits... 



dpeters11 said:


> I was told that ordering from an outside vendor does not trigger a contract, that only ordering from DirecTV does. He said I could go to Best Buy, get one and have no contract. Would love it if that were true, though I have no intention of leaving.


If I get an HR34 next year, I will not be looking forward to getting into another contract. I'll be out on contract this coming Summer, and with everything in flux in my life, I'm not looking forward to extending it. 

I suspect you got a "confused" CSR.

~Alan


----------



## dpeters11

Yeah, I tried to explain the terms to him, but he insisted.


----------



## F1 Fan

Shades228 said:


> If you know your delivery date you should order your install for the next day. This way you don't have to wait as long.


They had none left (all you guys got them before me lol). She said they expect them in mid week, and given the stories of techs showing up with none and SS not having any, I prefer to wait.

As soon as I get a tracking email I will schedule the install as I can make some short cuts to the tech etc. (have his cell # and more).

I will probably just shut down an H25 and then either the other H25 or 1 tuner on the HR24 to keep me at 8 tuners until the install.


----------



## shermanator

Having HR34 +3 HD recovers installed tomorrow. today received an overnight Fed Ex from Directv in Rialto CA containing a remote model RC70X. Is this for the HR34? Anyone else receive their remote this way? Have they left them out of the boxes?


----------



## David Ortiz

shermanator said:


> Having HR34 +3 HD recovers installed tomorrow. today received an overnight Fed Ex from Directv in Rialto CA containing a remote model RC70X. Is this for the HR34? Anyone else receive their remote this way? Have they left them out of the boxes?


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## litzdog911

shermanator said:


> ..... today received an overnight Fed Ex from Directv in Rialto CA containing a remote model RC70X. Is this for the HR34? Anyone else receive their remote this way? Have they left them out of the boxes?


I think is the remote to use with an RVU client, like a newer Samsung HDTV with the correct software.


----------



## Drucifer

shermanator said:


> Having HR34 +3 HD recovers installed tomorrow. *today received an overnight Fed Ex from Directv in Rialto CA containing a remote model RC70X*. Is this for the HR34? Anyone else receive their remote this way? Have they left them out of the boxes?


According to what I read, those RC70X are supposed to be for HMC Clients.

From the sound of some replies from DirecTV CSRs. Few know ALL the true facts on DirecTV HMCs. And this lack of knowledge apparently goes pretty far up the chain of command.


----------



## LameLefty

Drucifer said:


> According to what I read, those RC70X are supposed to be for HMC Clients.
> 
> From the sound of some replies from DirecTV CSRs. Few know ALL the true facts on DirecTV HMCs. And this lack of knowledge apparently goes pretty far up the chain of command.


And pretty far into the body of the DBSTalk membership as well.


----------



## lwgreen

HR34 came in, set up, updated and activated with no problems. HR24 set to one tuner to keep it at 8 total tuners. Now waiting for SWM-16 install on Friday.

Really neat to see the HR34 recording 5 programs. No more conflicts at last.


----------



## Drucifer

LameLefty said:


> And pretty far into the body of the DBSTalk membership as well.


Well we are relying on what the other has heard. But we're the customer end. It really shouldn't be happening at the business end.


----------



## Davenlr

markrogo said:


> So to be clear, you're an existing customer and you paid $399 and they gave you a $50 credit?


Yes, but only because I qualified for a $50 upgrade credit on their website, and asked the CSR if she could apply it to this activation. The regular CSR said NO, but after I was transferred to case management to actually activate it, I asked again. All depends who you get. Since the computer would not allow the credit, I am guessing their policy is to not allow it, and I just got lucky.


----------



## Drucifer

Davenlr said:


> Yes, but only because I *qualified for a $50 upgrade credit* on their website, and asked the CSR if she could apply it to this activation. The regular CSR said NO, but after I was transferred to case management to actually activate it, I asked again. All depends who you get. Since the computer would not allow the credit, I am guessing their policy is to not allow it, and I just got lucky.


I have one of those for months. I will ask when I activate.


----------



## LameLefty

Drucifer said:


> Well we are relying on what the other has heard. But we're the customer end.


Some are relying on what they already know, but yes indeed. So far most people are relying on hearsay rather than first-hand knowledge.



> It really shouldn't be happening at the business end.


I'm reasonably sure the business end knows a lot more than people give them credit for. Front-line CSRs may or may not know very much, depending on their own level of training, experience, and ability to learn.


----------



## Herdfan

"thepoloman33" said:


> Herdfan - were you able to install the 2TB hard drive in your HR34? If so, was it difficult?


No. Fiddled with it for an hour or but couldn't figure out how to release the top front clip.

Not really a big deal at this point since I am going to mirror the recordings on other DVR's. At some point someone will post instructions on how to release that clip.


----------



## dkouz

rjakj said:


> I was able to order the HR34 on line yesterday. I guess I'll find out on the 22nd if they are available in central Illinois.


Oh, we've got 'em!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

shermanator said:


> Having HR34 +3 HD recovers installed tomorrow. today received an overnight Fed Ex from Directv in Rialto CA containing a remote model RC70X. Is this for the HR34? Anyone else receive their remote this way? Have they left them out of the boxes?


pics?

also where did you order from?

Odd DIRECTV drop shipping you the remote, no???


----------



## slickshoes

Is it safe to assume that the HR34 has all the same commands on the remote as the HR24? I'm heading home to my new HR34 install in a few, and need to program my Logitech Harmony One remote, the HR34 isn't in their database yet...thanks!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

slickshoes said:


> Is it safe to assume that the HR34 has all the same commands on the remote as the HR24? I'm heading home to my new HR34 install in a few, and need to program my Logitech Harmony One remote, the HR34 isn't in their database yet...thanks!


yeah same command set. Thats what I used to set up mine. Need any help getting that remote set up lemme know.

Done my 890Pro too many times to count here with all the changes i make.


----------



## azarby

Davenlr said:


> Yes, but only because I qualified for a $50 upgrade credit on their website, and asked the CSR if she could apply it to this activation. The regular CSR said NO, but after I was transferred to case management to actually activate it, I asked again. All depends who you get. Since the computer would not allow the credit, I am guessing their policy is to not allow it, and I just got lucky.


When I asked for the credit for the HR34, they just took it against my Choice Plus with a $20/month credit for 6 months. Verified it in current activity.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

RC70X remote


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> According to what I read, those RC70X are supposed to be for HMC Clients.
> 
> From the sound of some replies from DirecTV CSRs. Few know ALL the true facts on DirecTV HMCs. And this lack of knowledge apparently goes pretty far up the chain of command.


:nono2: All the facts are available to everyone that can take the time to open the appropriate system sheet.


----------



## RD in Fla

LameLefty said:


> And pretty far into the body of the DBSTalk membership as well.


But nobody here is getting paid to dispense information either.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Just a technicality, but wouldn't the HR34 have an RCxx*R* remote? RCxx*X* is non-RF.

Second, are these actually shipping with the HR34s? What's the consensus on usability and feel compared to the RC65 series?


----------



## Herdfan

My HR34 came with a RC65RX. Came in the outer shipping box. Not in the HR34 box.


----------



## jagrim

"Herdfan" said:


> My HR34 came with a RC65RX.


Same here. Just finished activating - now updating software.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Just a technicality, but wouldn't the HR34 have an RCxx*R* remote? RCxx*X* is non-RF.
> 
> Second, are these actually shipping with the HR34s? What's the consensus on usability and feel compared to the RC65 series?


Think you might be missing the point but these guys reporting getting the RC70X remotes are getting them on top of whatever remote they got with their HR34...
Least the one in the Samsung RVU thread did, and he got 2.


----------



## LoweBoy

Mine also came with the RC65X.

I was able to get the new HR34 because my HR20 has been tickin off the MRS due to slow responses and such. I really noticed issues over the last week and today i cant keep it running. I called D* and disconnected tonite. 

It was giving me a constant 711A error. I was watching my DECA on the back of the box and it was going in an out every minute or so. All lights out, then connect and run for minute or so and shut off, I changed out DECA with another units and it worked fine on it and the problem stayed with this one. Not a clue what was up with it. Any ideas?

It was my first Directv DVR that i used to replace my HR10 with. Sorry to see her go. 

NOT, HR34 RULES!!!!


----------



## elbodude

Sorry my search turned up nothing. We can record 5 HD shows at once? Or 2 HD and 3 SD shows?

Thanks,
elbo


----------



## dpeters11

"elbodude" said:


> Sorry my search turned up nothing. We can record 5 HD shows at once? Or 2 HD and 3 SD shows?
> 
> Thanks,
> elbo


5 shows total, any combination including all HD, unless an RVU TV is being used to watch live TV. that uses a tuner, since it doesn't have on of it own.


----------



## Shades228

Drucifer said:


> According to what I read, those RC70X are supposed to be for HMC Clients.
> 
> From the sound of some replies from DirecTV CSRs. Few know ALL the true facts on DirecTV HMCs. And this lack of knowledge apparently goes pretty far up the chain of command.


Yes the remotes are specific for the RVU clients.

Given that the HR34 is not available for existing customers and just launched, nationally, it's not surprising that there is more information from people who actually want to know about it on here than some CSR's have. To them it's a job and while they might come here for various reasons it doesn't mean that each of them is required to be an expert on everything DIRECTV.


----------



## wahooq

yeah the RC70 is for RVU clients only and only come if the order specifies a RVU client with the HR34 and its IR only at this time


----------



## Drucifer

Shades228 said:


> . . . . each of them is required to be an expert on everything DIRECTV.


Well there been two separate stories of new customers getting the run-around by CSRs and their supervisors insisting that HR34 can only be install if the customer has a Samsung smart tv.

It's the supervisor part that's the kicker.


----------



## dsw2112

So what is a tech's role in regards to non D* RVU clients? Does the tech install the HR34, and the customer is on their own, or is the tech responsible for running coax (for DECA) to the device and configuring it?


----------



## Shades228

Drucifer said:


> Well there been two separate stories of new customers getting the run-around by CSRs and their supervisors insisting that HR34 can only be install if the customer has a Samsung smart tv.
> 
> It's the supervisor part that's the kicker.


I haven't read every post so I don't know the details of the stories but if this was after someone was activated I can understand that as the only existing customer's that are eligible to order them are customers with an HR34 already active AND Samsung RVU TV's. Supervisors are not there to be system matter experts they're there to guide and develop agents. Both should be using the tools available to them. So while I understand your point however it's clear that DIRECTV only provides the information required when it's required to it's employees and not before hand. Case Management is the department that was handling all of these prior to the national launch.



dsw2112 said:


> So what is a tech's role in regards to non D* RVU clients? Does the tech install the HR34, and the customer is on their own, or is the tech responsible for running coax (for DECA) to the device and configuring it?


Technicians will do the installation to an RVU client.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

"Drucifer" said:


> Well there been two separate stories of new customers getting the run-around by CSRs and their supervisors insisting that HR34 can only be install if the customer has a Samsung smart tv.
> 
> It's the supervisor part that's the kicker.


Where are these stories? I don't recall reading anything about anyone saying a CS rep told them they must have Samsung smart tvs to get an hr34......


----------



## markrogo

Shades228 said:


> Technicians will do the installation to an RVU client.


So are these registered on your account? And are they billed $6/month?


----------



## Drucifer

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Where are these stories? I don't recall reading anything about anyone saying a CS rep told them they must have Samsung smart tvs to get an hr34......


One


jacksonm30354 said:


> Got my HR34 and 3 H25's installed today! . . . .
> 
> I ran into alot of push back when placing my order. I was told I had to have one of the Samsung Smart tvs in order to use the HR34. I told them that was not correct and eventually got them to place the order.
> 
> . . . .


Couldn't find the older one. It was during the trial period. I seem to remember the potential customer had a Panny.


----------



## grassfeeder

So I've got the following, and I'll fully admit that direcTV setups are completely foreign to me so please be kind. This is what I've been able to trace as far as my current setup.

coax from Dish ---> 2 way splitter ---> one coax feed to a H24 in an upstairs bedroom. The other coax feed runs to a box where my previous cable setup split signal to the rest of the outlets. I have the one feed running to the living room where it's split with a Deca thats fed by powerline ethernet and then into an HR24. I have another feed running into my master bedroom which I DO HAVE a samsung 46D6000 LED that I can have accept RVU.

So, my question is - with the signal split at the junction where my old regular cable was - will the bedroom TV see the HR34 when it arrives?? Do I need anything in particular?


----------



## ndole

dsw2112 said:


> So what is a tech's role in regards to non D* RVU clients? Does the tech install the HR34, and the customer is on their own, or is *the tech responsible for running coax (for DECA) to the device and configuring it?*


This.


----------



## rjakj

rjakj said:


> I was able to order the HR34 on line yesterday. I guess I'll find out on the 22nd if they are available in central Illinois.





dkouz said:


> Oh, we've got 'em!


I rescheduled my install for this Friday based on your statement. I hope you are right.

Thanks


----------



## El Gabito

LoweBoy said:


> Mine also came with the RC65X.
> 
> I was able to get the new HR34 because my HR20 has been tickin off the MRS due to slow responses and such. I really noticed issues over the last week and today i cant keep it running. I called D* and disconnected tonite.
> 
> It was giving me a constant 711A error. I was watching my DECA on the back of the box and it was going in an out every minute or so. All lights out, then connect and run for minute or so and shut off, I changed out DECA with another units and it worked fine on it and the problem stayed with this one. Not a clue what was up with it. Any ideas?
> 
> It was my first Directv DVR that i used to replace my HR10 with. Sorry to see her go.
> 
> NOT, HR34 RULES!!!!


I also have a receiver (HR22-100) that is about to die. It is constantly losing signal, while my other one (HR24-200) is fine.

Did you talk to retention to get the HR34? That was my plan of action to attempt (I am out of contract). I already have a SWM-8, so I'm hoping I can persuade them.


----------



## jappleboy

Still waiting for solid signal to get the HR34 in. Do you think Robert at (VE) has any in stock.


----------



## Iceman5000

Just talked to him last night. He's out of stock until Friday.


----------



## ronkuba

Mine shipped today from VE. Ordered yesterday


----------



## mterchila

jappleboy said:


> Still waiting for solid signal to get the HR34 in. Do you think Robert at (VE) has any in stock.


I'm in the same boat - really surprised they haven't got them yet.


----------



## F1 Fan

ronkuba said:


> Mine shipped today from VE. Ordered yesterday


I ordered mine on Saturday and was told it would ship midweek, probably Wednesday. So I am guessing I will see some tracking today.


----------



## Herdfan

Herdfan said:


> No. Fiddled with it for an hour or but couldn't figure out how to release the top front clip.
> 
> Not really a big deal at this point since I am going to mirror the recordings on other DVR's. At some point someone will post instructions on how to release that clip.


Decided to just go external for now. NewEgg has the Rosewill enclosure on sale for $25. Should be here by Friday.


----------



## thepoloman33

Herdfan said:


> Decided to just go external for now. NewEgg has the Rosewill enclosure on sale for $25. Should be here by Friday.


Thanks for the tip on the newegg deal.

I'm expecting my HR34 to arrive today and have been debating if I should go with internal or external drive. I'm worried that an external drive will slow the HR34 down especially with 5 streams going at the same time.


----------



## LoweBoy

"El Gabito" said:


> I also have a receiver (HR22-100) that is about to die. It is constantly losing signal, while my other one (HR24-200) is fine.
> 
> Did you talk to retention to get the HR34? That was my plan of action to attempt (I am out of contract). I already have a SWM-8, so I'm hoping I can persuade them.


I ordered from VE and paid full price.


----------



## djousma

jappleboy said:


> Still waiting for solid signal to get the HR34 in. Do you think Robert at (VE) has any in stock.


Solidsignal shows them in stock.


----------



## sritter

Hi everyone, I'm hoping you can help me out with my HR34 order. I am coming back to DirecTV after switching for a few months over the summer. I told the person that I placed the order with that I have two TVs and wanted the HR34. Everything went great except when the order email came in I noticed only the DIRECTV® HMC HD DVR and no standard HD receiver. I have since called twice and the first CSR told me no other boxes were needed which I know is wrong, the second CSR gave me the line about it only working with Samsung TVs.

Is there a specific department I should call and ask for to get this taking care of? I've also have had no luck scheduling the install either but am willing to wait if the HR34 is the holdup.


----------



## David Ortiz

sritter said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping you can help me out with my HR34 order. I am coming back to DirecTV after switching for a few months over the summer. I told the person that I placed the order with that I have two TVs and wanted the HR34. Everything went great except when the order email came in I noticed only the DIRECTV® HMC HD DVR and no standard HD receiver. I have since called twice and the first CSR told me no other boxes were needed which I know is wrong, the second CSR gave me the line about it only working with Samsung TVs.
> 
> Is there a specific department I should call and ask for to get this taking care of? I've also have had no luck scheduling the install either but am willing to wait if the HR34 is the holdup.


Is it too late to order online instead? You can add the HMC and also add a second receiver/DVR to your cart.


----------



## jford951

Is the hr34-700 going to be the only one or are there going to be other hr34-XXX's


----------



## Herdfan

Too early to tell, but if history is any indication, there will be another manufacturer at some point in the future.


----------



## dpeters11

djousma said:


> Solidsignal shows them in stock.


Where do you see that? Here it still says 7-12 days. Course I ordered on the 4th.


----------



## jappleboy

Just got off the phone with solid signal, HR34 not in yet and have no idea when they will be.And i just call Robert with value electronic. Not taking any new orders not tell next week.You guys were right Robert was real nice and welling to help on electronic advice if i need it. Said give him a call if solid signal does not have them net week. I will say this the pepole at soid signal need to talk to Robert on how to talk to customers.


----------



## Drucifer

sritter said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping you can help me out with my HR34 order. I am coming back to DirecTV after switching for a few months over the summer. I told the person that I placed the order with that I have two TVs and wanted the HR34. Everything went great except when the order email came in I noticed only the DIRECTV® HMC HD DVR and no standard HD receiver. I have since called twice and the first CSR told me no other boxes were needed which I know is wrong, the second CSR gave me the line about it only working with Samsung TVs.
> 
> Is there a specific department I should call and ask for to get this taking care of? I've also have had no luck scheduling the install either but am willing to wait if the HR34 is the holdup.


Case Management is handling HR34 activation. I would ask for them.


----------



## F1 Fan

Just spoke to VE. I ordered mine on Saturday and she said it will ship to me tomorrow from their NY warehouse (typical me, their last lot shipped from Dallas!) so should get it in a few days! 

Great company to deal with!


----------



## west99999

El Gabito said:


> I also have a receiver (HR22-100) that is about to die. It is constantly losing signal, while my other one (HR24-200) is fine.
> 
> Did you talk to retention to get the HR34? That was my plan of action to attempt (I am out of contract). I already have a SWM-8, so I'm hoping I can persuade them.


You might as well go ahead and cancel your service now because you will not get an HR34 from directv being an existing customer until at least FEB 2012. Even then may not get much of a discount on it. If you want one you should go ahead and pony up the cash to an online retailer $399++++:eek2:


----------



## F1 Fan

west99999 said:


> You might as well go ahead and cancel your service now because you will not get an HR34 from directv being an existing customer until at least FEB 2012. Even then may not get much of a discount on it. If you want one you should go ahead and pony up the cash to an online retailer $399++++:eek2:


I can confirm this. I was dealing with Ellen's team on this. She tried everything for two days to get me one and has been told NO EXCEPTIONS. So if they cant do it no one can.

On saying that I paid my $399 to Robert and am getting credit applied by her as that was the only way to do it.


----------



## Davenlr

thepoloman33 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the newegg deal.
> 
> I'm expecting my HR34 to arrive today and have been debating if I should go with internal or external drive. I'm worried that an external drive will slow the HR34 down especially with 5 streams going at the same time.


Using a off the shelf 5900 rpm Seagate 1.5TB drive in a Vantec enclosure externally on mine, and have not had a single glitch that was hard drive related. You should be fine.


----------



## Davenlr

sritter said:


> Is there a specific department I should call and ask for to get this taking care of? I've also have had no luck scheduling the install either but am willing to wait if the HR34 is the holdup.


Case Management


----------



## LoweBoy

i just called the regular CSR and got mine turned on.


----------



## Herdfan

LoweBoy said:


> i just called the regular CSR and got mine turned on.


I initially got a regular CSR, but she transferred me to the Access Card Department. She was awesome. So awesome in fact I let her remove the main unit on my account and transfer it to my HR24. I had been resisting this because some who did this had lost their DNS and it was worth it to me to keep my old HDVR2 active even though it was sitting in the garage.

She sure knew what she was doing. If every DirecTV CSR could be this good, we would never have issues.


----------



## slapshot54

F1 Fan said:


> I can confirm this. I was dealing with Ellen's team on this. She tried everything for two days to get me one and has been told NO EXCEPTIONS. So if they cant do it no one can.
> 
> On saying that I paid my $399 to Robert and am getting credit applied by her as that was the only way to do it.


What kind of credit are you talking?


----------



## Davenlr

After getting the HR34 authorized on my account, this line now shows up on my bill:

12/12/2011 XXXXXXXX8741 Block Viewing - Charge $0.00 $0.00

What on earth is this?


----------



## Shades228

markrogo said:


> So are these registered on your account? And are they billed $6/month?


Yes


----------



## Drucifer

Drucifer said:


> Well there been two separate stories of new customers getting the run-around by CSRs and their supervisors insisting that HR34 can only be install if the customer has a Samsung smart tv.
> 
> It's the supervisor part that's the kicker.





Shades228 said:


> I haven't read every post so I don't know the details of the stories but if this was after someone was activated I can understand that as the only existing customer's that are eligible to order them are customers with an HR34 already active AND Samsung RVU TV's. Supervisors are not there to be system matter experts they're there to guide and develop agents. Both should be using the tools available to them. So while I understand your point however it's clear that DIRECTV only provides the information required when it's required to it's employees and not before hand. Case Management is the department that was handling all of these prior to the national launch.





Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Where are these stories? I don't recall reading anything about anyone saying a CS rep told them they must have Samsung smart tvs to get an hr34......


And here is a fresh one from another forum



bjrubenstein said:


> I'm moving into a new house soon, and I decided to sign up with DirecTV. I placed my order for an HR24 DVR two days before the new HR34 DVR was announced, so I figured I'd call customer service and have them change my order before the installation in a few weeks.
> 
> And holy cow, what a frustrating experience! *No fewer than four different CSRs AND supervisors told me that the HR34 will only work with a Samsung TV.* I tried to patiently explain that they weren't correct, and that you only need a Samsung TV to utilize the RVU feature. They wouldn't budget and wouldn't let me order it.
> 
> Finally, after going in circles on the phone, I asked the last CSR to cancel my order. She said "fine, but don't try ordering an HR34 online because it won't work," and then she hung up on me. It did get canceled, and so I went back online and ordered it in about 5 minutes.
> 
> Who's training these people?!? And what a way to treat someone who really wants to become a DirecTV customer!
> 
> I hope this isn't a warning sign of bad customer service to come...


----------



## wahooq

> Well there been two separate stories of new customers getting the run-around by CSRs and their supervisors insisting that HR34 can only be install if the customer has a Samsung smart tv.


Only three samsung models are RVU client enabled and supported by dtv....an HR34 can still be ordered (if in one of the eligible markets) but will require a hd rcvr without these three tvs...samsung series 6000, 6400 and 6420


----------



## markrogo

Shades228 said:


> Yes


Thanks for the answer Shades. If an RVU TV is still the same $6/month, I personally find the appeal minimal. I don't have any TVs that can't easily accommodate a set-top box somewhere close by and I'd rather not risk tying up any tuner on the HR34.


----------



## MrD1sturbed

Placed an order today with Robert from VE for a new Pioneer VSX-1121-K receiver, and while I was at it had him order me an HR34. He said that he should be getting another shipment in on Friday, and mine should ship shortly there after. Can't wait for both!!


----------



## F1 Fan

slapshot54 said:


> What kind of credit are you talking?


$200.

But mine was a slightly different case as I have posted here earlier. We came back to Directv just a week before the HR34 came out. I wanted one and was going to wait but was told it would be February and to order the other receivers now. I had that in an email which helped.

So 6 days after my install they became available to new customers, but now I am not a new customer. So after trying a lot of things, they said the easiest way was to order from a retailer and they will give me credit and a free upgrade install (need a swm16).

The $200 means I paid $199 for my system - HR34, HR24 and 3 H25s which is what it would have cost if I ordered as a new customer a week later.


----------



## bigtom

"Davenlr" said:


> After getting the HR34 authorized on my account, this line now shows up on my bill:
> 
> 12/12/2011 XXXXXXXX8741 Block Viewing - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 
> What on earth is this?


With your directv.com account profile, there is a privacy option to opt your account out of the anonymous reporting of a program's current viewership. I think that this flag reflects the opt out. I am pretty sure that DIRECTV compiles this anonymous data for populating the "What's Hot" TV App and Active features.


----------



## denpri

For any of you who already have BOTH a Samsung 2011 D-Series and HR34, you might want to check for a TV F/W update. I have a D-Series set and just received the latest F/W update, 001025, that includes a "RVU input" option. Since I'm still waiting for a HR34 (watching both Solid Signal & Value Electronics for availability), I can't really do anything with the RVU feature until I acquire a HR34.


----------



## Drucifer

Got bad news for recent VE orders. Robert is only receiving 10 of the 50 he was schedule to receive. Only those who ordered last Thursday and real early Friday will be getting theirs this weekend.


----------



## xtremeflyer

Hmmm.. I ordered on Friday with VE, but I can't remember when.. I hope I'm in that group!


----------



## azvipers

xtremeflyer said:


> Hmmm.. I ordered on Friday with VE, but I can't remember when.. I hope I'm in that group!


Have you received a tracking #? I ordered Friday Morning and received my tracking # Monday but it has not been updated online.


----------



## Drucifer

azvipers said:


> Have you received a tracking #? I ordered Friday Morning and received my tracking # Monday but it has not been updated online.


Saw your earlier post on having a tracking number. It appears, some labels were done before they had 'em.


----------



## eball

What does an existing customer need to do to get the HR34 before "normal" rollout? I've been with DTV since 1995 and I currently have a 5 HD-DVR WRV setup.


----------



## F1 Fan

eball said:


> What does an existing customer need to do to get the HR34 before "normal" rollout? I've been with DTV since 1995 and I currently have a 5 HD-DVR WRV setup.


Order from an authorized retailer such as ValueElectronics or SolidSignal

There are no exceptions from Directv before Feb for existing customers (it looks like there is a shortage of the boxes compared to demand)


----------



## magillagorilla

F1 Fan said:


> Order from an authorized retailer such as ValueElectronics or SolidSignal
> 
> There are no exceptions from Directv before Feb for existing customers (it looks like there is a shortage of the boxes compared to demand)


Looks like that won't even work, as I received an email from Robert a bit ago indicating that DTV has "mandated" that HR34s cannot be shipped to existing customers.

By way of background, I placed my order on Monday, was originally told that I would receive it by Saturday, and received a fedex tracking number a few minutes later. I called/emailed Robert today after the fedex site never updated to show an actual shipment of my HR34.

VERY disappointing news.


----------



## Groundhog45

magillagorilla said:


> Looks like that won't even work, as I received an email from Robert a bit ago indicating that DTV has "mandated" that HR34s cannot be shipped to existing customers.


That's very disappointing news, if true. Those of us that haven't ordered an HR34 yet might be out of luck until February. Not in the budget here at the moment.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Groundhog45 said:


> That's very disappointing news, if true. Those of us that haven't ordered an HR34 yet might be out of luck until February. Not in the budget here at the moment.


February 9th is only a hop, skip, and a jump away.

Supply and demand might push the install/delivery date out farther some, and might negate the possibility of credits/discounts, but there's always the hope of some.

~Alan


----------



## bflora

magillagorilla said:


> Looks like that won't even work, as I received an email from Robert a bit ago indicating that DTV has "mandated" that HR34s cannot be shipped to existing customers.
> 
> By way of background, I placed my order on Monday, was originally told that I would receive it by Saturday, and received a fedex tracking number a few minutes later. I called/emailed Robert today after the fedex site never updated to show an actual shipment of my HR34.
> 
> VERY disappointing news.


I can't imagine very many new customers going through a third party retailer. How is the retailer supposed to verify new or existing customer? Seems to be a ridiculous burden to place on the retailer.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

bflora said:


> I can't imagine very many new customers going through a third party retailer. How is the retailer supposed to verify new or existing customer? Seems to be a ridiculous burden to place on the retailer.


I'm surprised that they even shipped them to third party retailers if they were not ready for everyone to have them yet....


----------



## F1 Fan

magillagorilla said:


> Looks like that won't even work, as I received an email from Robert a bit ago indicating that DTV has "mandated" that HR34s cannot be shipped to existing customers.
> 
> By way of background, I placed my order on Monday, was originally told that I would receive it by Saturday, and received a fedex tracking number a few minutes later. I called/emailed Robert today after the fedex site never updated to show an actual shipment of my HR34.
> 
> VERY disappointing news.


Im going to remain skeptical on this. I spoke to Ellen's team yesterday (and they are the ones who told me to get it from a retailer and they will give me credit) and all was ok, just waiting for the item.

I have a sneaky feeling that there was a mistake in Directv ordering from Pace which has left them short, or Pace is having a problem fulfilling the order due to some component shortage (hard drives most likely).

I was told by VE yesterday that mine would ship today. And I have not heard anything different from them yet. So will wait for Robert or his staff to let me know. I will also contact them tomorrow if I dont hear today. And if he confirms what he told you then I will take it up with the people in Directv I am dealing with.


----------



## F1 Fan

bflora said:


> I can't imagine very many new customers going through a third party retailer. How is the retailer supposed to verify new or existing customer? Seems to be a ridiculous burden to place on the retailer.


Some will - I get the ads all the time from local retailers and one accosts me in Sams every week!

From what I know the authorized retailers have a back end system to plug into the directv ordering system (just like BB and others do for cell phones). I gave them the phone number for the account when I ordered, so it is easy for them to verify.

Something is fishy with these deliveries - especially as we have heard of techs showing up without them as they havent arrived yet.

I think there is a shortage and Directv wont make that public so are guarding the units they have.


----------



## jappleboy

YES YES YES soild signal has shipped my HR34 fedex.


----------



## dpeters11

jappleboy said:


> YES YES YES soild signal has shipped my HR34 fedex.


When did you order? I was on the 4th, nothing yet, though I did get a voicemail and email from "Solid Installs", telling me to call their activation hotline. Funny thing is, Brian Stockbridge at Solid Signal told me to call DirecTV to activate...

Question though, does FedEx actually have it, or was the label just created?


----------



## jappleboy

Ordered at 3:35 on 12/03


----------



## magillagorilla

F1 Fan said:


> Im going to remain skeptical on this. I spoke to Ellen's team yesterday (and they are the ones who told me to get it from a retailer and they will give me credit) and all was ok, just waiting for the item.
> 
> I have a sneaky feeling that there was a mistake in Directv ordering from Pace which has left them short, or Pace is having a problem fulfilling the order due to some component shortage (hard drives most likely).
> 
> I was told by VE yesterday that mine would ship today. And I have not heard anything different from them yet. So will wait for Robert or his staff to let me know. I will also contact them tomorrow if I dont hear today. And if he confirms what he told you then I will take it up with the people in Directv I am dealing with.


Just so there is no confusion nothing would make me happier than to be wrong about this.

Here's the full text of my exchanges today with Robert in response to the email that I sent requesting information as to why my unit hadn't been shipped as originally promised (typos intact and obviously start at the bottom):

Hi XXX,

Yes, with the exception that I am hopeful that I will receive more HR34s within two weeks.

-Robert

On Dec 15, 2011, at 4:06 PM, XXX wrote:

Robert,

Safe to interpret your email to mean: (1) I will definitely not be receiving my HR34 this weekend; and (2) you do not know if/when you will receive the allocation that includes my unit or when it will be shipped to me?

Thanks.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Robert Zohn [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, December 15, 2011 12:05 PM
To:XXXXX
Subject: Re: Your Order With ValueElectronics.com

Hi XXX,

Thanks for the call and follow-up email. I very sincerely appreciate what happened and be assured that we were also promised the allocation that included your HR34. However, DIRECTV has mandated that no HR34s will be shipped expect for new activations.

I have not given up the fight to get what was promised to us and we'll let you know when we're getting our next allocation.

Thanks for your patience in this situation.

Best regards,

-Robert


----------



## ksalno

This email is to let you know that your Solid Signal order has shipped.

Tracking #1: *********7479 [ Shipped via FedEx ]

:hurah:


----------



## F1 Fan

magillagorilla said:


> Just so there is no confusion nothing would make me happier than to be wrong about this.
> 
> Here's the full text of my exchanges today with Robert in response to the email that I sent requesting information as to why my unit hadn't been shipped as originally promised (typos intact and obviously start at the bottom):
> 
> Hi XXX,
> 
> Yes, with the exception that I am hopeful that I will receive more HR34s within two weeks.
> 
> -Robert
> 
> On Dec 15, 2011, at 4:06 PM, XXX wrote:
> 
> Robert,
> 
> Safe to interpret your email to mean: (1) I will definitely not be receiving my HR34 this weekend; and (2) you do not know if/when you will receive the allocation that includes my unit or when it will be shipped to me?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> From: Robert Zohn [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Thursday, December 15, 2011 12:05 PM
> To:XXXXX
> Subject: Re: Your Order With ValueElectronics.com
> 
> Hi XXX,
> 
> Thanks for the call and follow-up email. I very sincerely appreciate what happened and be assured that we were also promised the allocation that included your HR34. However, DIRECTV has mandated that no HR34s will be shipped expect for new activations.
> 
> I have not given up the fight to get what was promised to us and we'll let you know when we're getting our next allocation.
> 
> Thanks for your patience in this situation.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> -Robert


Thanks for that. I wish Directv would sort themselves out! So if you ordered last week it was ok, but ordering this week an Robert isnt allowed to ship it. Poor guy is trying to run a business!

It seems that Solid Signal has also changed their availability to "More than 2 weeks" now


----------



## magillagorilla

F1 Fan said:


> Thanks for that. I wish Directv would sort themselves out! So if you ordered last week it was ok, but ordering this week an Robert isnt allowed to ship it. Poor guy is trying to run a business!
> 
> It seems that Solid Signal has also changed their availability to "More than 2 weeks" now


Yeah, I called SS after receiving that email from Robert and was basically told "no dice" until February.


----------



## F1 Fan

I just spoke to Roberts wonderful customer service lady (Wendy I think her name is) who confirmed mine shipped today. I just didnt get a shipping email from Fedex - so she is sorting that out now.

Will be here next week!

Edit: Just realized that the wonderful Wendy is actually his wife! What a great team!


----------



## F1 Fan

Mine has shipped! Found the tracking email and it is with Fedex in NY!

Thanks again Robert!

Edit: Just called and have my swm16 upgrade scheduled for the 22!

Going to be a great Christmas this year!


----------



## Shades228

F1 Fan said:


> Thanks for that. I wish Directv would sort themselves out! So if you ordered last week it was ok, but ordering this week an Robert isnt allowed to ship it. Poor guy is trying to run a business!
> 
> It seems that Solid Signal has also changed their availability to "More than 2 weeks" now


You're making a large assumption that it was ever ok to ship these to existing customers.


----------



## David Ortiz

Shades228 said:


> You're making a large assumption that it was ever ok to ship these to existing customers.


It was during the field trial.


----------



## F1 Fan

Shades228 said:


> You're making a large assumption that it was ever ok to ship these to existing customers.


True but my assumption was based on two things.

1. I was in communication with Ellen's team about getting one. Directv could not ship to an "existing customer" until Feb 9th. So she told me to order from a retailer and she will credit on activation.

2. When you place an order for equipment, it is leased equipment and they have to have your account number to confirm with Directv. So if they werent allowed to ship it then Directv would not have allowed them to allocate a unit to an existing account. CSRs cannot do it, but the retailer can. So it is a good assumption that they programmed the CSR system not to but did not program the retailers system not to allow it. So by default it would be a good assumption that they were allowed to ship them.

Something is wrong with supply, I bet. And so they have to hold some back until they get the supply chain moving again. And I suspect it is to do with Hard Drive availability. And yes that is a big assumption by me :lol:


----------



## Davenlr

Shades228 said:


> You're making a large assumption that it was ever ok to ship these to existing customers.


Well, if not, it shouyld be the number one group on their list. Treat your current customers right, and they will get you your future customers.


----------



## LameLefty

David Ortiz said:


> It was during the field trial.


I don't know for _certain_, but I'm willing to bet that Field Trial units didn't go through ordinary inventory and shipping systems . . .


----------



## afulkerson

Got email from Solid Signal and mine has shipped. FedEx tracking shows it being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## F1 Fan

Davenlr said:


> Well, if not, it shouyld be the number one group on their list. Treat your current customers right, and they will get you your future customers.


Normally I would agree with Directv's policy of giving the new customer the perks and incentives as we all had them when we joined.

But in the case of the HR34, this is a different beast. Not many of the average new customer knows what an HRDVR is let alone an HMC unit. And fewer still have RVU tvs.

Most of us on this thread would love one. And even then we are not the majority of DBSTalk users. The number of people like us who are Directv customers and want one is small. So maybe for this type of cutting edge technology (can I use that term? ) should not be slated for new customers, or at least let us who want it be able to order it, we cant be that many - and I bet they have all posted in this thread! :lol:

But I also bet you that the decision to only let new customers have them was not on some whim. A lot of marketing and research $$ went into that decision. Just we dont agree with it


----------



## Herdfan

Davenlr said:


> Well, if not, it shouyld be the number one group on their list. Treat your current customers right, and they will get you your future customers.


Yeah, that is what I don't understand about DirecTV. They almost bend over backwards providing the newest technology to their newest customers who have no idea it even exists. All the while their loyal customers who will tell almost anyone who will listen how great DirecTV is can't even pay for the privilege of getting the new stuff. 

DirecTV needs to allocate a set % of new equipment to existing customers. Use reliable retailers like SS and VE and send them some every week. That keeps everyone as happy as possible.


----------



## Davenlr

Yep, free advertising is the best advertising, since every else will use 30skip anyway.


----------



## F1 Fan

Herdfan said:


> DirecTV needs to allocate a set % of new equipment to existing customers. Use reliable retailers like SS and VE and send them some every week. That keeps everyone as happy as possible.


I think they did intend to. I think a shipment is missing/delayed from the manufacturer so they have had to guard their current inventory


----------



## mterchila

afulkerson said:


> Got email from Solid Signal and mine has shipped. FedEx tracking shows it being delivered tomorrow.


What date & time did you order yours?


----------



## Drucifer

Don't see the benefit to the retailer, especially during these hard times. What are they going to do? Give their potential customers the 3rd degree?


----------



## Herdfan

F1 Fan said:


> I think they did intend to. I think a shipment is missing/delayed from the manufacturer so they have had to guard their current inventory


Guard it for what benefit? To provide them to customers who don't even know they exist? I guess marketing has changed since the past 10 years or so as I was always taught that it is more important to make an existing customer happy even if it is at the expense of a new or potential customer.


----------



## afulkerson

mterchila said:


> What date & time did you order yours?


12/3 at 4:41pm.


----------



## azvipers

Drucifer said:


> Saw your earlier post on having a tracking number. It appears, some labels were done before they had 'em.


FedEx just updated from Monday (ordered Friday morning), it's was shipped today from VE, was supposed to be here tomorrow, now says 21st. Glad it's on its way after reading all the posts.


----------



## azarby

I had an order in with SS and cancelled it when they told me it wouldn't be until next year before I could get one. I placed an order with VE and was told it would ship Wednesday, but it looks like that didn't happen and now I'm out of luck until they release it to existing customers.


----------



## El Gabito

Davenlr said:


> Well, if not, it shouyld be the number one group on their list. *Treat your current customers right, and they will get you your future customers.*


THIS. I get really frustrated, but it's better than my only alternative (Comcast). Lack of competition really sucks in this industry.


----------



## Shades228

Herdfan said:


> Yeah, that is what I don't understand about DirecTV. They almost bend over backwards providing the newest technology to their newest customers who have no idea it even exists. All the while their loyal customers who will tell almost anyone who will listen how great DirecTV is can't even pay for the privilege of getting the new stuff.
> 
> DirecTV needs to allocate a set % of new equipment to existing customers. Use reliable retailers like SS and VE and send them some every week. That keeps everyone as happy as possible.


This unit will reduce long term costs and SAC costs. Most existing customers aren't going to order one to replace 3-4 receivers they're going to order one to replace 1 receiver.

Like everything else it's a financial decision that is better for the company in the long run. In less than 2 months you can order one. This was announced a couple years ago so at this point 2 months is nothing.


----------



## Drucifer

Shades228 said:


> This unit will reduce long term costs and SAC costs. Most existing customers aren't going to order one to replace 3-4 receivers they're going to order one to replace 1 receiver.
> 
> Like everything else it's a financial decision that is better for the company in the long run. In less than 2 months you can order one. This was announced a couple years ago so at this point 2 months is nothing.


Well in my case two, but actually one. I've been upgrading my three HR21-100s. Right now I have four DVRs. When the HR34 arrives tomorrow, it will replace one empty HR21-100. And for the next two weeks I'll re-arrange everything and will retire the last HR21-100 that should be empty by then. I will then try to get a H24 or H25 from DirecTV.


----------



## Shades228

The plan all along was for new customers to get it first and then existing customers to get it. Inventory and everything else had nothing to do with it. I'm sure that selling them to existing customers has put a strain on the supply flow as it wasn't supposed to be done this way.


----------



## harsh

Shades228 said:


> This unit will reduce long term costs and SAC costs


Of course this depends on RVU being usable. Having two H24s and two H25s is probably close to a financial wash against an HR34 and three H25s


----------



## Davenlr

Plus, if they actually charge for RVU clients, there would be no financial incentive for customers to use them, since you can get a H25 with a tuner for the same monthly additional fee, and not tie up a recording tuner in the HR34.


----------



## LameLefty

harsh said:


> Of course this depends on RVU being usable.


What's the basis for your insinuation? Have you used an RVU-compatible server and client?


----------



## crownman6

Ordered mine from VE on Saturday. Was told it would ship Wednesday. Received Fedex shipping info (label produced) Monday. Spoke to Robert this morning and he said there was a slight delay but they would ship in the next day or 2. Fedex updated shipping today and I will have it tomorrow. Sunday Ticket with PIP - can't wait. Thanks Robert. Glad I got in before the existing customer ban (assuming that is true).


----------



## dpeters11

I have to admit, I'm having trouble coming up with much of an advantage for RVU, unless you really don't want a box on a particular TV. So far it seems to be on mostly fairly bug sets, where you're more likely to put the Hr34.


----------



## Drucifer

dpeters11 said:


> I have to admit, I'm having trouble coming up with much of an advantage for RVU, unless you really don't want a box on a particular TV. So far it seems to be on mostly fairly bug sets, where you're more likely to put the Hr34.


Well with the info known as of now, the reason to get a C30 over a H25 is non-existing because none are known. OTOH, because the C30 needs to use a HMC tuner, it has a negative impact compare to a H25.


----------



## Davenlr

First, you would have to replace all your TV's (again in most cases), or you would still have a box attached. Now, I can see it being useful if the RVU clients are free. It would be like cable (here anyway) where you pay for the service, and hook up as many TVs as you want (HD extra of course). It would be nice if you could buy third party RVU boxes that also included internet apps...A ROKU with RVU for example. But just from a DirecTv only aspect, I think most customers would opt for the H25 vs a RVU client box for the extra rooms, at least until 19-32" RVU flat screens show up on the market.

Will be interesting to see if it works out, and what customers decide to do.


----------



## Shades228

harsh said:


> Of course this depends on RVU being usable. Having two H24s and two H25s is probably close to a financial wash against an HR34 and three H25s


Again this is long term fix. A customer with a HR34 who wants to add another TV later will be able to get the HMC 30, or another RVU client, later on which will save money then. If we're looking at today then it doesn't make sense for existing or new customers to get them because the lack of RVU clients just means that people are getting a receiver that is more expensive to manufacture. In the future when you just need DECA's or a thin client the cost is significantly reduced.

The faster they get these into new customers homes the faster they can start saving money later. I get why people who want one now complain but the bottom line is if you've waited this long for one 2 months is nothing.

So right now SAC costs are probably even for the most part however the long term benefit is where this unit is at and DIRECTV is doing the smart thing by impacting long term future costs now.


----------



## dpeters11

No, waiting 2 months isn't bad, but so far it seems for me, I was possibly one day too late ordering. People ordering from SS on the 3rd shipped, no word yet whether I'll have to wait until February or not for ordering on the 4th.


----------



## Shades228

Davenlr said:


> First, you would have to replace all your TV's (again in most cases), or you would still have a box attached. Now, I can see it being useful if the RVU clients are free. It would be like cable (here anyway) where you pay for the service, and hook up as many TVs as you want (HD extra of course). It would be nice if you could buy third party RVU boxes that also included internet apps...A ROKU with RVU for example. But just from a DirecTv only aspect, I think most customers would opt for the H25 vs a RVU client box for the extra rooms, at least until 19-32" RVU flat screens show up on the market.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if it works out, and what customers decide to do.


With Samsung being the partner with the only RVU client I can guarantee that they will be a leader in the RVU client business. They already make great BR players and with the ability to potentially update ones available out there now you can bet that it's a sales point. They can start advertising on their products that it's a compatible device for DIRECTV without the need for a box.

If you have an HR34 and have to buy a new device do you start looking for RVU compatible devices first? DIRECTV cannot stop companies from becoming RVU compliant and make an RVU device. However most companies like ROKU won't want to pay or go through the process of becoming RVU because then they would be supporting who they want to compete against.


----------



## Davenlr

Well, I would be the first in line to get a Samsung BDP if it supported RVU, and had all the apps I might use. My current box, SageTV with PlayOn server not only uses a lot of power, but is no longer supported (the SageTV part). I havent especially paid attention to whether BDP's can access ones home library via network, but if they had a BDP with RVU and allowed access to home audio/video library, and internet apps, I would sure pick one up. Then I could move the HR34 to the media closet with the rest of the electronics.


----------



## Shades228

Davenlr said:


> Well, I would be the first in line to get a Samsung BDP if it supported RVU, and had all the apps I might use. My current box, SageTV with PlayOn server not only uses a lot of power, but is no longer supported (the SageTV part). I havent especially paid attention to whether BDP's can access ones home library via network, but if they had a BDP with RVU and allowed access to home audio/video library, and internet apps, I would sure pick one up. Then I could move the HR34 to the media closet with the rest of the electronics.


+1

This is the true benefit of this box. For the right now it's just convenience for us people who record too much TV and want convenience in scheduling.


----------



## Davenlr

So are we just dreaming, or has Samsung announced plans for an RVU capable BDP?


----------



## Drucifer

dpeters11 said:


> No, waiting 2 months isn't bad, but so far it seems for me, I was possibly one day too late ordering. People ordering from SS on the 3rd shipped, no word yet whether I'll have to wait until February or not for ordering on the 4th.


I ordered on the 3rd at 3 PM EST from SS and was 36th on the list. I cancelled on the 8th and ordered from VE.


----------



## DBSNewbie

Finally got my HR34 up and running this morning. 

Actually got the unit delivered yesterday (ordered 12/3 @10:30 am) but didn't get a chance to hook it up until later in the evening after the kids had gone down for bed.

But, D* system just happened to be down for routine maintenance last night according to the CSR, so I had to wait 'til the next day.

Big thanks to Robert at VE and a super big thanks to DBSTalk for giving us the heads up on ordering options for the HR34.

Good luck to all others waiting on their units to get shipped out. I hope they'll be able to be released soon.


----------



## azarby

Drucifer said:


> I ordered on the 3rd at 3 PM EST from SS and was 36th on the list. I cancelled on the 8th and ordered from VE.


I wonder how SS set up their list. I ordered on the 4th and was told I was 10th on the list with people in front of me ordering multiple units. I cancelled that order, and ordered from VE, but with the current state of affairs, that doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Shades228

Davenlr said:


> So are we just dreaming, or has Samsung announced plans for an RVU capable BDP?


The only announced box's at this time are the HMC30 and the 3 TV's listed. So right now we're dreaming however I think we will be waking up happily next year.


----------



## Drucifer

azarby said:


> I wonder how SS set up their list. I ordered on the 4th and was told I was 10th on the list with people in front of me ordering multiple units. I cancelled that order, and ordered from VE, but with the current state of affairs, that doesn't matter anymore.


Had a feeling he picked the number out of the air. I instantly lost confidence in the whole SS setup and cancelled.


----------



## madpoet

Got my HR34 hooked up last night but I need to do some adjustments to the rest of my system  I had two HR24s and an HR21 previously. When the installer came and set up SWM last week he apparently took one of the lines off my HR21 and used it for the SWM power and then into the box that plugs into my network switch. I had no idea he'd done that. So when the 34 came I took one of my 24s downstairs to replace the 21. The 24 in my bedroom I set up to use a single tuner since I would have been 1 over otherwise. Then I went to swap out the 21 with the other 24 I saw what he had done. Kinda annoyed! So my question... can I take the output from the SWM power and run it into the second tuner on the HR24, and then use the network adapter thingy on the line that was freed up where the 34 is since it only needs one?

Second, how the hell do I start PIP on my 34!


----------



## I WANT MORE

madpoet said:


> Got my HR34 hooked up last night but I need to do some adjustments to the rest of my system  I had two HR24s and an HR21 previously. When the installer came and set up SWM last week he apparently took one of the lines off my HR21 and used it for the SWM power and then into the box that plugs into my network switch. I had no idea he'd done that. So when the 34 came I took one of my 24s downstairs to replace the 21. The 24 in my bedroom I set up to use a single tuner since I would have been 1 over otherwise. Then I went to swap out the 21 with the other 24 I saw what he had done. Kinda annoyed! So my question... can I take the output from the SWM power and run it into the second tuner on the HR24, and then use the network adapter thingy on the line that was freed up where the 34 is since it only needs one?
> 
> Second, how the hell do I start PIP on my 34!


To answer your first question, I don't know. That is why I have a tech coming back today. It appears he overloaded one side of my SWiM16. I can only use 2 tuners on my 34. He needs to move some tuners around.
As for your second question, press info and move to the far right of the info bar. It gives you several options there. Then you use the down arrow to change tuners. Hope that helps.


----------



## afulkerson

FedEx tracking shows mine on the truck for delivery today.


----------



## F1 Fan

harsh said:


> Of course this depends on RVU being usable. Having two H24s and two H25s is probably close to a financial wash against an HR34 and three H25s


Do you have anything to prove RVU is not usable? The HR34 specs are more than adequate to stream the image (dont want to confuse terms between streaming video to a receiver and streaming a bitmap image to an RVU client) and sound to the RVU client. Much lighter weight stream than an HDVideo.

The only report I have seen with a minor problem is from Stuart reporting latency because he is running over a less than ideal Power Networking.

I dont see your logic in thinking RVU is going to be unusable. RVU is based on the same cloud computing principal where the processing is done on one heavy duty box and the thin clients or remote viewers do minimal work and it all works a lot better than the alternative of a pc on every desk.

Thin client TV IS the way of the future - give it less than 5 years. Give it 20 years and you will see that Directv will not stream the programs, they will stream the RVU stream directly from their systems - they will have the "HMC" boxes there. Don't believe it will happen? Come visit one of my datacenters where I will show you all the Windows PCs we are streaming to our customers over the cloud to any device (windows pc, Mac, ipad, iphone, android, linux, chromebook).


----------



## Alkettory

FedEx Ground just delivered an HR34 and 2 H25's, ordered from Solid Signal 12/3/2011 2:34:54 PM.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Way to go!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

F1 Fan said:


> Do you have anything to prove RVU is not usable? The HR34 specs are more than adequate to stream the image (dont want to confuse terms between streaming video to a receiver and streaming a bitmap image to an RVU client) and sound to the RVU client. Much lighter weight stream than an HDVideo.
> 
> The only report I have seen with a minor problem is from Stuart reporting latency because he is running over a less than ideal Power Networking.


I've since connected over DECA and the latency is a little greater than if you have a local receiver connected but it's much better.


----------



## jagrim

"Alkettory" said:


> FedEx Ground just delivered an HR34 and 2 H25's, ordered from Solid Signal 12/3/2011 2:34:54 PM.


Now be sure to check your box for the envelope that contains the password and website for the "secret" HR34 club.

P.S. Don't tell anyone about the club


----------



## Drucifer

Any minute . . . .


Code:


Dec 16, 2011 05:07	On FedEx vehicle [COLOR="Red"]for delivery[/COLOR]	NEWBURGH, NY
Dec 16, 2011 04:59	At local FedEx facility		NEWBURGH, NY
Dec 16, 2011 01:41	Departed FedEx location		LATHAM, NY
Dec 16, 2011 00:25	Arrived at FedEx location	LATHAM, NY
Dec 15, 2011 21:42	Departed FedEx location		SYRACUSE, NY
Dec 15, 2011 20:16	Arrived at FedEx location	SYRACUSE, NY
Dec 15, 2011 17:29	Picked up			SYRACUSE, NY
Dec 15, 2011 16:32	In FedEx possession		NORTH SYRACUSE, NY


----------



## F1 Fan

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've since connected over DECA and the latency is a little greater than if you have a local receiver connected but it's much better.


Just initially or for all trick play etc? And is the latency much different to an H2x receiver (With no buffer ability)?

Do you notice any difference in picture quality?

PS could you buy me an RVU tv and then I would not have to ask you all these questions :lol:


----------



## Drucifer

madpoet said:


> Got my HR34 hooked up last night but I need to do some adjustments to the rest of my system  I had two HR24s and an HR21 previously. When the installer came and set up SWM last week he apparently took one of the lines off my HR21 and used it for the SWM power and then into the box that plugs into my network switch. I had no idea he'd done that. So when the 34 came I took one of my 24s downstairs to replace the 21. The 24 in my bedroom I set up to use a single tuner since I would have been 1 over otherwise. Then I went to swap out the 21 with the other 24 I saw what he had done. Kinda annoyed! So my question... can I take the output from the SWM power and run it into the second tuner on the HR24, and then use the network adapter thingy on the line that was freed up where the 34 is since it only needs one?
> 
> Second, how the hell do I start PIP on my 34!


Their is a jack on the 8-Way that is red. That's the line that feeds the juice from the PI to LNB. So you really can't move around the PI unless you also move the connection at the 8-way.


----------



## F1 Fan

My HR34 is on its way and expected on 12/21 so I called and had my install scheduled for 12/22 8am.

Need to go from SWiM LNB to SWM16.

Just had this emailed to me

ADDITIONAL

Installation Fee $49.00
Delivery & Handling Fee $0.00
Tax $0.00
Sales Order Credit -$49.00
Order Total Paid*	$0.00
*Reflects total amount paid at initial time of order. This is not a bill;


----------



## dpeters11

Drucifer said:


> Had a feeling he picked the number out of the air. I instantly lost confidence in the whole SS setup and cancelled.


I sent an email to Brian at SolidSignal and the person at SolidInstalls that emailed me yesterday. No response from Brian, but the guy at SolidInstalls says they haven't sent HR34s to anyone, have not gotten any. I figured they were the same company...

It'd be nice to at least know if I will or won't be getting one.


----------



## xov

Can someone help me with a couple of questions? Here's what I have:
TV 1: HR24
TV 2: HR20
TV 3: nothing

Here's what I want: 
Option A
TV 1: HR34
TV 2: HR24
TV 3: HR20
-or-
Option B
TV 1: HR34
TV 2: H25
TV 3: H25

Questions about A vs B
1. Monthly cost will be the same, correct?
2. Initial cost the same?
3. Assuming 5 tuners will be enough for us now (new empty nesters), what are the pros and cons for each option?

Thanks!


----------



## F1 Fan

dpeters11 said:


> I sent an email to Brian at SolidSignal and the person at SolidInstalls that emailed me yesterday. No response from Brian, but the guy at SolidInstalls says they haven't sent HR34s to anyone, have not gotten any. I figured they were the same company...
> 
> It'd be nice to at least know if I will or won't be getting one.


Thats why I liked dealing with VE. I dealt with Robert's wife Wendy and made 3 calls in total. She was excellent and charming and a pleasure to deal with. Gave me everything I needed very quickly and all turned out to be correct too.

In fact when I made my last call yesterday I had some of my customer service people listen in to remind them what a great call should sound like!


----------



## F1 Fan

xov said:


> Can someone help me with a couple of questions? Here's what I have:
> TV 1: HR24
> TV 2: HR20
> TV 3: nothing
> 
> Here's what I want:
> Option A
> TV 1: HR34
> TV 2: HR24
> TV 3: HR20
> -or-
> Option B
> TV 1: HR34
> TV 2: H25
> TV 3: H25
> 
> Questions about A vs B
> 1. Monthly cost will be the same, correct?
> 2. Initial cost the same?
> 3. Assuming 5 tuners will be enough for us now (new empty nesters), what are the pros and cons for each option?
> 
> Thanks!


HR34 = $399
H25 = $99

All at $6 per month

So 
1. Yes = $12 per month (as 1st receiver is free)
2. No. $399 for just HR34, another $198 for 2 H25s
3. A will give you more tuners and will let you pause live tv on all tvs. A will not let you schedule a record on another DVR. A means you need to go to SWM16 as you will have 9 tuners
B will not let you pause live tv on the H25s. B gives you less tuners. In future if you add another receiver B will only let you stream 3 MRVs from the HR34 so at some point you may have problems with streaming - but you are a long way off from that.

Also if you ever get RVU tvs you can drop the additional receivers and just use the HR34 - no matter which option


----------



## Alan Gordon

dpeters11 said:


> I have to admit, I'm having trouble coming up with much of an advantage for RVU, unless you really don't want a box on a particular TV. So far it seems to be on mostly fairly bug sets, where you're more likely to put the Hr34.


I can think of quite a few _possible_ future advantages (to the consumer), and a ton for DirecTV.



Drucifer said:


> Well with the info known as of now, the reason to get a C30 over a H25 is non-existing because none are known. OTOH, because the C30 needs to use a HMC tuner, it has a negative impact compare to a H25.


The H25 has negative impacts over the C30 as well. For one, no live buffer. Secondly, you won't have access to the To Do List (I'm assuming anyway...)

Also, depending upon how many people in the household, 5 tuners will probably be more than enough for most one or two person households.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

Shades228 said:


> This unit will reduce long term costs and SAC costs. Most existing customers aren't going to order one to replace 3-4 receivers they're going to order one to replace 1 receiver.
> 
> Like everything else it's a financial decision that is better for the company in the long run. In less than 2 months you can order one. This was announced a couple years ago so at this point 2 months is nothing.


I think it's a smart move by DirecTV.

I don't care for the RVU pricing, but I'm not too surprised. 

Thankfully, I'm not "MOST" existing customers. The HR34 will be replacing 3-5 DVRs on my account. 

~Alan


----------



## elmn8r

New DirecTV customer here. Just got my equipment installed this morning. I got the HR34 and two H25's as part of my install. Everything is working great so far. However, I do have one question for those that already have the HR34.

I was attempting to use the DirecTV iPad app with my equipment and it appears the HR34 is not being recognized by the iPad client. The HR34 is correctly set up to connect to my network and is connecting to the internet just fine.

Has anyone been successful accessing the HR34 with the iPad app?


----------



## jcthomas

We presently have:

Slimline 5 dish with 4 coax runs to the Zinwell
HR-23
HR-22
8 port Zinwell multiswitch

If we add a HR-34 and delete the HR-22, as I understand it, we will be able to reuse the existing Slimline 5 dish and replace the old 8 port Zinwell with a new device. Which new device would be required?

Thanks and regards,


----------



## dpeters11

xov said:


> Can someone help me with a couple of questions?
> Questions about A vs B
> 1. Monthly cost will be the same, correct?
> 2. Initial cost the same?
> 3. Assuming 5 tuners will be enough for us now (new empty nesters), what are the pros and cons for each option?
> 
> Thanks!


Right, your monthly cost now would go up by $6, but the DVR fee is per account, so that doesn't matter. The only thing that would make a difference is that more DVRs means more tuners, and DirecTV may need to use different equipment. The default SWM equipment can handle 8 tuners, but there are other solutions for up to 16 etc.

If you record everything to the HR34 in the first option you get the benefit of one To Do list to manage, which helps a lot. Downside, all your recordings are on a single point of failure.

Benefit of using H25s-in a bedroom setting, they are much quieter. A DVRs hard drive is still buffering, so you have the sound of the drive. Plus if there's a power blip, theres a bright blue light that comes on in the middle of the night. Downside of H25, no ability to pause or RW live TV.


----------



## dpeters11

elmn8r said:


> New DirecTV customer here. Just got my equipment installed this morning. I got the HR34 and two H25's as part of my install. Everything is working great so far. However, I do have one question for those that already have the HR34.
> 
> I was attempting to use the DirecTV iPad app with my equipment and it appears the HR34 is not being recognized by the iPad client. The HR34 is correctly set up to connect to my network and is connecting to the internet just fine.
> 
> Has anyone been successful accessing the HR34 with the iPad app?


I don't have one, but try this. On the iPad app, go to Settings (the gear icon in top right). Is the HR34 listed there? If it's red, click the blue arrow and manually enter it's IP address, then validate.


----------



## azarby

Alan Gordon said:


> Also, depending upon how many people in the household, 5 tuners will probably be more than enough for most one or two person households.
> 
> ~Alan


Except for my wife. There are several times she has had 6 tuners scheduled plus one for myself in the same time slot. On top of that I wanted to watch one program for myself that was not being recorded. Luckily we have 10 tuners avaialble.


----------



## Alan Gordon

azarby said:


> Except for my wife. There are several times she has had 6 tuners scheduled plus one for myself in the same time slot. On top of that I wanted to watch one program for myself that was not being recorded. Luck we have 10 tuners avaialble.


Hey... I'm pretty much the same way. Five tuners would not work for me at all... I'd need seven at the very least, and if DirecTV would EVER get around to adding HD-DNS for The CW, that will be too little for me.

However, I know many people who get by with one or two, so five would be more than enough for them.

~Alan


----------



## Scott Kocourek

xov said:


> Can someone help me with a couple of questions? Here's what I have:
> TV 1: HR24
> TV 2: HR20
> TV 3: nothing
> 
> Here's what I want:
> Option A
> TV 1: HR34
> TV 2: HR24
> TV 3: HR20
> -or-
> Option B
> TV 1: HR34
> TV 2: H25
> TV 3: H25
> 
> Questions about A vs B
> 1. Monthly cost will be the same, correct?
> 2. Initial cost the same?
> 3. Assuming 5 tuners will be enough for us now (new empty nesters), what are the pros and cons for each option?
> 
> Thanks!


The only con I see with option B is you can't use trickplay with live tv using the H25's, if you go with option A you already have the two dvr's and won't have to pay more for less features.

Either way you go I think you will have an awesome setup.


----------



## elmn8r

dpeters11 said:


> I don't have one, but try this. On the iPad app, go to Settings (the gear icon in top right). Is the HR34 listed there? If it's red, click the blue arrow and manually enter it's IP address, then validate.


Thanks dpeters. Yes, I've tried manually specifying the IP address and it still won't find it. Yet, from my computer, I can ping the address successfully.

Called my installer to ask for assistance. I'll post any info that he provides...


----------



## Drucifer

Alan Gordon said:


> I can think of quite a few _possible_ future advantages (to the consumer), and a ton for DirecTV.
> 
> The H25 has negative impacts over the C30 as well. For one,* no live buffer*. Secondly, you won't have access to the To Do List (I'm assuming anyway...)
> 
> Also, depending upon how many people in the household, 5 tuners will probably be more than enough for most one or two person households.
> 
> ~Alan


We should all know the work-around for that.

I ain't assuming anything. But if I would, I could assume there will be better MRV Network control by the time the C30 reach the marketplace.


----------



## Alkettory

> Originally posted by *jagrim*
> 
> Now be sure to check your box for the envelope that contains the password and website for the "secret" HR34 club.
> 
> P.S. Don't tell anyone about the club




On another note, can anyone tell me if there is supposed to be a remote for the HR34 itself (_not_ an RVU remote) included in the box with the HR34? I did not receive one.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

elmn8r said:


> New DirecTV customer here. Just got my equipment installed this morning. I got the HR34 and two H25's as part of my install. Everything is working great so far. However, I do have one question for those that already have the HR34.
> 
> I was attempting to use the DirecTV iPad app with my equipment and it appears the HR34 is not being recognized by the iPad client. The HR34 is correctly set up to connect to my network and is connecting to the internet just fine.
> 
> Has anyone been successful accessing the HR34 with the iPad app?


The iPad app works with the HR34 but it's a little odd when you first set it up. Make sure the HR34 is on (not in standby) when you discover it with the iPad app. It may not discover the first time.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Drucifer said:


> We should all know the work-around for that.


There is no TRUE workaround for a live buffer. If it's something you're aware of, it's true that you can set it up in advance to record elsewhere, but if it's something that you're not expecting, you're screwed.

I rarely watch LIVE TV, but there's been multiple times that I turn on the TV, and there's something I want to go back and hear (a story on The Weather Channel, etc.). I sometimes leave the TV on (for background noise) when I'm doing other stuff, and I'll hear a story, perhaps a commercial, or something else that I want to hear. With a DVR or an RVU client, one can go back and hear it, with an H25, you can't.

Live buffers are something I wouldn't want to do without. Others don't feel as strongly... hence why H2x STBs exist. 

~Alan


----------



## BigCat

F1 Fan said:


> My HR34 is on its way and expected on 12/21 so I called and had my install scheduled for 12/22 8am.
> 
> Need to go from SWiM LNB to SWM16.
> 
> Just had this emailed to me
> 
> ADDITIONAL
> 
> Installation Fee $49.00
> Delivery & Handling Fee $0.00
> Tax $0.00
> Sales Order Credit -$49.00
> Order Total Paid*	$0.00
> *Reflects total amount paid at initial time of order. This is not a bill;


you called who? and you bought hr34 from who? Is that D* who you called? and they are going to show up with a SWM16?


----------



## afulkerson

12:30 pm FedEx showed up with my HR34. 

Now to set it up.


----------



## jappleboy

solid signal shipped mine yesderday will be here by Satderday. I have someone from D coming out Monday.


----------



## jagrim

"elmn8r" said:


> New DirecTV customer here. Just got my equipment installed this morning. I got the HR34 and two H25's as part of my install. Everything is working great so far. However, I do have one question for those that already have the HR34.
> 
> I was attempting to use the DirecTV iPad app with my equipment and it appears the HR34 is not being recognized by the iPad client. The HR34 is correctly set up to connect to my network and is connecting to the internet just fine.
> 
> Has anyone been successful accessing the HR34 with the iPad app?


No issues here. I just checked and utilized DP on on the HR34


----------



## jagrim

"Alkettory" said:


> On another note, can anyone tell me if there is supposed to be a remote for the HR34 itself (not an RVU remote) included in the box with the HR34? I did not receive one.


I received a remote (RC65RX) with mine.


----------



## dettxw

afulkerson said:


> 12:30 pm FedEx showed up with my HR34.
> 
> Now to set it up.


 I figured that you would have driven out to Novi and picked one up there at Solid Signal. :lol:


----------



## Alkettory

jagrim said:


> I received a remote (RC65RX) with mine.


Thank you for responding.

Was it in the HR34 box?

Did you order from Solid Signal?


----------



## Sixto

There should be an RC65RX in the box.


----------



## Alkettory

Here's something unexpected...

First, a little background: I am an existing DirecTV customer with a SWM 8 LNB, and I was previously using 7 of the SWM channels. I just replaced a D12 with an HR34 (from Solid Signal), which put me at 11 channels.

I figured I should activate the HR34 first so DirecTV could look at my registered equipment and see that a SL3/SL5 with SWM 16 install was justified. I called Activation, and they deactivated the D12 and activated the HR34 without any pushback.

When they asked if there was anything else they could help me with, I mentioned that I was over the 8 SWM channel limit, and needed to schedule an install to upgrade to SWM 16. Activation then said they were going to transfer me to Protective Services, which I thought was odd, although I _do_ pay $5.99/month for "Protection Plan Monthly."

Well, since activating the HR34 caused "problems" by putting me over the 8 channel limit, apparently those "problems" are covered by Protection Plan Monthly. The bottom line is that they're upgrading me to SWM 16 at no charge.

I would have had no problem paying for it, but I can't argue with free.


----------



## xov

Thanks everyone for your help.



F1 Fan said:


> HR34 = $399
> H25 = $99
> 
> All at $6 per month
> 
> So
> 1. Yes = $12 per month (as 1st receiver is free)
> 2. No. $399 for just HR34, another $198 for 2 H25s
> ...


Wow - I know the HR20 is old, but it seems like they'd *want* me to trade in a HR24 for a H25. Better deal for them, right? But they'd really charge me $99 to do that?



F1 Fan said:


> ...
> 3. A will give you more tuners and will let you pause live tv on all tvs. A will not let you schedule a record on another DVR. A means you need to go to SWM16 as you will have 9 tuners
> B will not let you pause live tv on the H25s. B gives you less tuners. In future if you add another receiver B will only let you stream 3 MRVs from the HR34 so at some point you may have problems with streaming - but you are a long way off from that.
> 
> Also if you ever get RVU tvs you can drop the additional receivers and just use the HR34 - no matter which option


I think I can live without live buffers on the H25. I know it's less flexibility, but I like the idea of more simplicity, ie, only one To Do List.



dpeters11 said:


> Right, your monthly cost now would go up by $6, but the DVR fee is per account, so that doesn't matter. The only thing that would make a difference is that more DVRs means more tuners, and DirecTV may need to use different equipment. The default SWM equipment can handle 8 tuners, but there are other solutions for up to 16 etc.
> ...


I don't have SWM right now so I don't think 8 or 16 will make a difference in the decision. I don't anticipate ever going to more than 3 TVs.



dpeters11 said:


> ...
> Benefit of using H25s-in a bedroom setting, they are much quieter. A DVRs hard drive is still buffering, so you have the sound of the drive. Plus if there's a power blip, theres a bright blue light that comes on in the middle of the night. Downside of H25, no ability to pause or RW live TV.


Good point. TV 3 is in the bedroom and I hadn't thought about the noise.



Scott Kocourek said:


> The only con I see with option B is you can't use trickplay with live tv using the H25's, if you go with option A you already have the two dvr's and won't have to pay more for less features.
> 
> Either way you go I think you will have an awesome setup.


Yeah, it may come down to cost. If B costs more, I'll probably go with A, and then try to explain the new setup to my wonderful but technically-challenged wife.


----------



## dpeters11

xov said:


> I don't have SWM right now so I don't think 8 or 16 will make a difference in the decision. I don't anticipate ever going to more than 3 TVs.


If you have an HR34 and two other DVRs you're at 9 tuners, so will need a SWM16. It really won't make much difference to you, cost wise, just some differences in the install. An HR34 and two H25s, you'd get the standard 8 tuner SWM at the dish most likely.


----------



## Alkettory

Sixto said:


> There should be an RC65RX in the box.


Thanks. I just e-mailed Solid Signal about it.


----------



## Alan Gordon

xov said:


> Yeah, it may come down to cost. If B costs more, I'll probably go with A, and then try to explain the new setup to my wonderful but technically-challenged wife.


Option B has a larger up-front cost, but both have the same monthly fees...

~Alan


----------



## dpeters11

Just got off the phone with Solid Signal....the rep was confused how anyone could have gotten a shipment from them. He said they have not gotten any, the first shipment was supposed to arrive yesterday but didn't. Somehow I don't quite believe him.

He also said that the thing about current customers not supposed to be able to order them is a rumor, and that on top of that, when I call DirecTV to activate I should ask for the "rebate form."

If I get something, I'll probably do that just to see, but considering the last DirecTV rep I talked to swore that all purchases outside of DirecTV were not leased, I'm dubious that any of this is true. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## jagrim

"Alkettory" said:


> Thank you for responding.
> 
> Was it in the HR34 box?
> 
> Did you order from Solid Signal?


In the box. Ordered from VE


----------



## Alkettory

jagrim said:


> In the box. Ordered from VE


Thanks.


----------



## madpoet

Drucifer said:


> Their is a jack on the 8-Way that is red. That's the line that feeds the juice from the PI to LNB. So you really can't move around the PI unless you also move the connection at the 8-way.


So the PI has an input and output. The output currently terminates into the network thing. The only output from that is the network. Can I move the network adapter somewhere else and take the output from the PI to the back of my hr24?


----------



## Herdfan

jagrim said:


> In the box. Ordered from VE


I think mine was in the outer box, not in the HR34 box. I may be remembering wrong. But it was listed separately on my email receipt.


----------



## wrmays

Herdfan said:


> I think mine was in the outer box, not in the HR34 box. I may be remembering wrong. But it was listed separately on my email receipt.


Mine was in the outer box from VE.


----------



## jagrim

"Herdfan" said:


> I think mine was in the outer box, not in the HR34 box. I may be remembering wrong. But it was listed separately on my email receipt.


I really don't remember if it was in the inner or outer box but as yours was, my was listed separately on the receipt and tracking info.


----------



## sipester

xov said:


> Can someone help me with a couple of questions? Here's what I have:
> TV 1: HR24
> TV 2: HR20
> TV 3: nothing
> 
> Here's what I want:
> Option A
> TV 1: HR34
> TV 2: HR24
> TV 3: HR20
> -or-
> Option B
> TV 1: HR34
> TV 2: H25
> TV 3: H25
> 
> Questions about A vs B
> 1. Monthly cost will be the same, correct?
> 2. Initial cost the same?
> 3. Assuming 5 tuners will be enough for us now (new empty nesters), what are the pros and cons for each option?
> 
> Thanks!


Many have given great responses, here is my summary. Assuming you don't need the additional tuners and HD space of Option A, then:

Option A gives you live trick play & buffer (but no single recording list), Option B gives you single recording list (but no live trick play & buffer).

Option C, whenever the C30 is available, will give you both, but D* is dragging their heels in getting this to market.


----------



## Alkettory

Alkettory said:


> Thanks. I just e-mailed Solid Signal about it.


Solid Signal is shipping me a remote.


----------



## F1 Fan

BigCat said:


> you called who? and you bought hr34 from who? Is that D* who you called? and they are going to show up with a SWM16?


I called Ellens team. She could not get me an HR34. So she told me to go to an authorized retailer (in my case Robert from ValueElectronics) and order one. She will credit my account and schedule the install to go up to swm 16.

I called her yesterday when I saw FedEx has the HR34 and had updated the delivery date to 12/21. I scheduled the install for 12/22 8am, requested the installer from last time and had confirmation. Will have the credit for the HR34 applied on activation next week.


----------



## F1 Fan

jcthomas said:


> We presently have:
> 
> Slimline 5 dish with 4 coax runs to the Zinwell
> HR-23
> HR-22
> 8 port Zinwell multiswitch
> 
> If we add a HR-34 and delete the HR-22, as I understand it, we will be able to reuse the existing Slimline 5 dish and replace the old 8 port Zinwell with a new device. Which new device would be required?
> 
> Thanks and regards,


I dont think anyone answered your post so I will try.

HR34 + HR23 = 7 tuners, so you can switch out the Zinwell for a SWM8 (plus PI)

Or you can get the SWiM LNB which means 1 cable from the dish down to a splitter (still need a PI). Also, keep the other cables (as I did) because if you need to go to a SWM16 you need the LNBs switched again and 4 cables to the SWM16.


----------



## F1 Fan

xov said:


> Thanks everyone for your help.
> 
> Wow - I know the HR20 is old, but it seems like they'd *want* me to trade in a HR24 for a H25. Better deal for them, right? But they'd really charge me $99 to do that?


I know it might seem crazy. But Directv has no upgrade or downgrade policy. So "if it aint broke" then you pay to swap them out. It does cost them shipping and warehouse handling and also have to test the old unit and clean it up, so you can see their point.

But it also never hurts to ask.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

F1 Fan said:


> I dont think anyone answered your post so I will try.
> 
> HR34 + HR23 = 7 tuners, so you can switch out the Zinwell for a SWM8 (plus PI)
> 
> Or you can get the SWiM LNB which means 1 cable from the dish down to a splitter (still need a PI). Also, keep the other cables (as I did) because if you need to go to a SWM16 you need the LNBs switched again and 4 cables to the SWM16.


Id deff do the SWiM8 personally. that way if you ever do expand more you can just swap it out with the 16. If you go the SWiM LNB route and expand youll have to swap it back out anyway.


----------



## F1 Fan

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Id deff do the SWiM8 personally. that way if you ever do expand more you can just swap it out with the 16. If you go the SWiM LNB route and expand youll have to swap it back out anyway.


Me too. But I wasnt going to assume he was doing it himself

I had a Slimline 5 with Zinwell. Came back to Directv 2 weeks ago and the installer HAD to pull down my LNB and put the SWiM LNB. I told him I am getting the HR34 when it is out (it wasnt at that time) and he left the cables.

So now he is scheduled to come back out next week to put the old LNB (well not the exact same one but the same type) and hook up the old cables and then put in a SWM16. Even though it would have been better just to put the 8 in. He wasnt allowed.


----------



## Shades228

Alan Gordon said:


> There is no TRUE workaround for a live buffer. If it's something you're aware of, it's true that you can set it up in advance to record elsewhere, but if it's something that you're not expecting, you're screwed.
> 
> I rarely watch LIVE TV, but there's been multiple times that I turn on the TV, and there's something I want to go back and hear (a story on The Weather Channel, etc.). I sometimes leave the TV on (for background noise) when I'm doing other stuff, and I'll hear a story, perhaps a commercial, or something else that I want to hear. With a DVR or an RVU client, one can go back and hear it, with an H25, you can't.
> 
> Live buffers are something I wouldn't want to do without. Others don't feel as strongly... hence why H2x STBs exist.
> 
> ~Alan


You don't have to know about it ahead of time if you flip on a show and you know you're going to watch it all the way through just hit record then.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

F1 Fan said:


> Me too. But I wasnt going to assume he was doing it himself
> 
> I had a Slimline 5 with Zinwell. Came back to Directv 2 weeks ago and the installer HAD to pull down my LNB and put the SWiM LNB. I told him I am getting the HR34 when it is out (it wasnt at that time) and he left the cables.
> 
> So now he is scheduled to come back out next week to put the old LNB (well not the exact same one but the same type) and hook up the old cables and then put in a SWM16. Even though it would have been better just to put the 8 in. He wasnt allowed.


If hes doing it himself the SWiM8 is the easiest to swap out with the Zinwell switch already installed there and the 4 lines running to it.


----------



## inkahauts

"madpoet" said:


> Got my HR34 hooked up last night but I need to do some adjustments to the rest of my system  I had two HR24s and an HR21 previously. When the installer came and set up SWM last week he apparently took one of the lines off my HR21 and used it for the SWM power and then into the box that plugs into my network switch. I had no idea he'd done that. So when the 34 came I took one of my 24s downstairs to replace the 21. The 24 in my bedroom I set up to use a single tuner since I would have been 1 over otherwise. Then I went to swap out the 21 with the other 24 I saw what he had done. Kinda annoyed! So my question... can I take the output from the SWM power and run it into the second tuner on the HR24, and then use the network adapter thingy on the line that was freed up where the 34 is since it only needs one?
> 
> Second, how the hell do I start PIP on my 34!


Hold on. What you are saying makes no sense. Did you have swim before? It sounds like you are thinking you still need to lines going to each box. You only have one coax going to each box with swim.

Let's try and make it simple.

What is your final goal? One hr34 and two hr24?

You will need one cable to each. I would expect your system to be set up as follows:

Dish to 4 way splitter.

Red out on 4way splitter ( power passing) to pi, then to either a box, or your bb deca.

And each of the other three should go out to a box or the bb deca.

What should happen is directv should come back out and install swim 16 so all your tenders can be active.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

inkahauts said:


> Hold on. What you are saying makes no sense. Did you have swim before? It sounds like you are thinking you still need to lines going to each box. You only have one coax going to each box with swim.
> 
> Let's try and make it simple.
> 
> What is your final goal? One hr34 and two hr24?
> 
> You will need one cable to each. I would expect your system to be set up as follows:
> 
> Dish to 4 way splitter.
> 
> Red out on 4way splitter ( power passing) to pi, then to either a box, or your bb deca.
> 
> And each of the other three should go out to a box or the bb deca.
> 
> What should happen is directv should come back out and install swim 16 so all your tenders can be active.


if he has 1hr34 and 2hr24 thats 9 turners so the dish to 4way splitter wont work. Hell need a SWiM16 there with four lines from the dish to it, then have to put one box on SWM2 port.


----------



## ksalno

azarby said:


> I wonder how SS set up their list. I ordered on the 4th and was told I was 10th on the list with people in front of me ordering multiple units. I cancelled that order, and ordered from VE, but with the current state of affairs, that doesn't matter anymore.


I ordered from SS early in the morning on the 4th (was in Manila at the time) and mine shipped this week and is due for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Drucifer said:


> Any minute . . . .
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Dec 16, 2011 05:07	On FedEx vehicle [COLOR="Red"]for delivery[/COLOR]	NEWBURGH, NY
> Dec 16, 2011 04:59	At local FedEx facility		NEWBURGH, NY
> Dec 16, 2011 01:41	Departed FedEx location		LATHAM, NY
> Dec 16, 2011 00:25	Arrived at FedEx location	LATHAM, NY
> Dec 15, 2011 21:42	Departed FedEx location		SYRACUSE, NY
> Dec 15, 2011 20:16	Arrived at FedEx location	SYRACUSE, NY
> Dec 15, 2011 17:29	Picked up			SYRACUSE, NY
> Dec 15, 2011 16:32	In FedEx possession		NORTH SYRACUSE, NY


Come on Druc. Have ya got er hooked up yet?


----------



## inkahauts

"Sgt. Slaughter" said:


> if he has 1hr34 and 2hr24 thats 9 turners so the dish to 4way splitter wont work. Hell need a SWiM16 there with four lines from the dish to it, then have to put one box on SWM2 port.


If he is only going to have one tuner working on his bedroom dvr, then it will work, which is what he said he was planning on doing. I also mention I woul have them come out and re do it as well, but didn't explain how that would hook up.


----------



## inkahauts

"bsather" said:


> I currently have SWM16 with 4 HR24's and 1 H25. So that is 9 tuners, adding a HR34 is 5, so I'm good correct? Now, when I get it, what is the procedure for hooking it up...what else do I need? Thanks in advance.


How is your wiring set up right now?


----------



## Drucifer

HR34-700 Installed, Activated & Running
Software - 0x047B; 15 July

Now to make dinner. As probably update it software.


----------



## Drucifer

I WANT MORE said:


> Come on Druc. Have ya got er hooked up yet?


It was on the local delivery truck longer than it took to get from Syracuse.


----------



## markrogo

bsather said:


> I currently have SWM16 with 4 HR24's and 1 H25. So that is 9 tuners, adding a HR34 is 5, so I'm good correct? Now, when I get it, what is the procedure for hooking it up...what else do I need? Thanks in advance.


You need one wire from your SWM16 to the HR34. But it has to be from a side with at least 5 "slots" free. This means if both of your DVRs are on the same side already, the HR34 should be on the other side. If your DVRs happen to be split across the two sides of the SWM, you'll be fine with your HR34 on either side, but you may need an appropriate splitter to share the cabling if you haven't got one in place.


----------



## markrogo

F1 Fan said:


> I called Ellens team. She could not get me an HR34. So she told me to go to an authorized retailer (in my case Robert from ValueElectronics) and order one. She will credit my account and schedule the install to go up to swm 16.
> 
> I called her yesterday when I saw FedEx has the HR34 and had updated the delivery date to 12/21. I scheduled the install for 12/22 8am, requested the installer from last time and had confirmation. Will have the credit for the HR34 applied on activation next week.


OK, so help a brother out (metaphorically, of course as we are not related ).

1) What is Ellens team. I searched... got 4 hits... all this thread.

2) You got how much credit?

3) You also got a free SWM 16 install?

Anything else I should know to replicate your deal?


----------



## dpeters11

[email protected], senior VP of customer service. Of course youll get a rep, but these have much higher power than the norm.


----------



## David Ortiz

markrogo said:


> OK, so help a brother out (metaphorically, of course as we are not related ).
> 
> 1) What is Ellens team. I searched... got 4 hits... all this thread.
> 
> 2) You got how much credit?
> 
> 3) You also got a free SWM 16 install?
> 
> Anything else I should know to replicate your deal?


As F1 Fan has stated, his "deal" was the new customer deal. He had to jump through some hoops to get it because he ordered (as a new customer) six days early.


----------



## afulkerson

dettxw said:


> I figured that you would have driven out to Novi and picked one up there at Solid Signal. :lol:


I would have driven out there but I did not know when they would be available so opted for shippping and it only takes one day to get from there to here. :lol:


----------



## afulkerson

Herdfan said:


> I think mine was in the outer box, not in the HR34 box. I may be remembering wrong. But it was listed separately on my email receipt.


MIne was in the outer box along with the cables. The only thing in the HR34 box was the HR34 and access card and manual.


----------



## jimlenz

I went to the Directv site and I was able to add a HD DVR to my car for free, as I am a long-time valued customer. I know the HR34 will be available in February. Do you think that this DVR will be available for free or reduced price for those customers not on contract and/or long time customers?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## RunnerFL

jimlenz said:


> I went to the Directv site and I was able to add a HD DVR to my car for free, as I am a long-time valued customer. I know the HR34 will be available in February. Do you think that this DVR will be available for free or reduced price for those customers not on contract and/or long time customers?


Very, Very doubtful.


----------



## F1 Fan

"markrogo" said:


> OK, so help a brother out (metaphorically, of course as we are not related ).
> 
> 1) What is Ellens team. I searched... got 4 hits... all this thread.
> 
> 2) You got how much credit?
> 
> 3) You also got a free SWM 16 install?
> 
> Anything else I should know to replicate your deal?


As David said, mine was a one off. I came back to Directv. Before I ordered, I emailed (probably what saved me) and asked specifically when the HR34 was coming out. If it was soon I would wait. They told me no, not for months, only in test market now and to order the HRDVR as the current deal would expire before the HR34 came out. So I did. Only to find 6 days later it came out to new customers and I could order online.

I was already dealing with Ellen's team due to a messed up install and they had to create a new order for me and they also could not order it. I tried a CSR but they could not get me an HR34. So I went back to Ellen's team and explained the situation. She agreed and tried to send me one but not even they can get one to existing customers before February. She tried manually for two days and was told no exceptions. So she said to order from a retailer and will credit me. The credit I got was the difference between what I would have paid for the new customer and what I paid for the original plus the $399. I also had the free swm16 upgrade install because I would have had that install if I ordered a week later.

So I didn't get any special treatment or credits for anything, just because I was given wrong information ( because they did not have the correct information to give me). Their team is great, but I wouldn't use me as an example


----------



## David Ortiz

jimlenz said:


> I went to the Directv site and I was able to add a HD DVR to my car for free, as I am a long-time valued customer. I know the HR34 will be available in February. Do you think that this DVR will be available for free or reduced price for those customers not on contract and/or long time customers?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim





RunnerFL said:


> Very, Very doubtful.


Some of those who have ordered HR34s from VE have reported getting $50 off upon activation because of a similar offer to yours on their own accounts. No one that I know of has reported receiving $199 off.


----------



## afulkerson

I have mine installed with an AM21 also. The power light for the AM21 stays on all the time???

The HR34 can see all the other dvr's and the recordings on them however none of the HR2x's see the HR34 in the status screen. I wonder if it is because there is no recordings on it yet????

It did download 0x4C4 to the HR34.


----------



## madpoet

When I run only 1 line to the HR24s it says there's no signal on Tuner 2 and I can only tune 1 show at a time. So I thought they still needed two. My ultimate goal is my HR34, 1 HR24 with 2 tuners active, 1 HR24 with 1 tuner active. So I'm at 8. I don't even really want the HR24s but I got them not too long ago and it seems like a waste


----------



## Alan Gordon

Disregarding the fact that I rarely have any free space to record something, as I'm usually at less than 5% free on the DVR, and often below 2%... (think of me as Cosmo Kramer in the Seinfeld episode "The Dealership", but with a DVR instead of a car. ), that still leaves issues.



Shades228 said:


> You don't have to know about it ahead of time if you flip on a show and you know you're going to watch it all the way through just hit record then.



I turn on my TV and there's a story I want to hear. With a DVR, I can rewind and watch the beginning. With an H2x, I cannot.

I flip on a show that I'm going to halfway pay attention to, I'm good with a DVR; I have a buffer, and I can always go back if I miss something. I then turn it off when I'm through with it. With a H2x, I can set it to record, but then I'm going to have to remember to delete it later.

I had some other issues that I thought of, but forgot them. It doesn't really matter though. My main point was that there are benefits to having an HR2x over an H2x even in the age of WHDVR service. Everyone's TV viewing is different, and for many people, the H2x will be just fine with WHDVR, but that doesn't change the fact that there are still advantages to having an additional HD-DVR over a H2x... and live buffers are a must for me. The good news is that with the advent of RVU, it appears that there will be a one DVR alternative that will offer live buffers.... great news should DirecTV ever (knock on wood) embrace cable or Dish Network's practice of charging per DVR.

~Alan


----------



## TBlazer07

afulkerson said:


> I have mine installed with an AM21 also. The power light for the AM21 stays on all the time???
> 
> The HR34 can see all the other dvr's and the recordings on them however none of the HR2x's see the HR34 in the status screen. I wonder if it is because there is no recordings on it yet????
> 
> It did download 0x4C4 to the HR34.


 Try rebooting the 34 then reboot the HR's. Every time I reboot my 34 I have to reboot both HR24's afterwards to get MRV working again in both directions. YMMV


----------



## LoweBoy

afulkerson said:


> I have mine installed with an AM21 also. The power light for the AM21 stays on all the time???
> 
> The HR34 can see all the other dvr's and the recordings on them however none of the HR2x's see the HR34 in the status screen. I wonder if it is because there is no recordings on it yet????
> 
> It did download 0x4C4 to the HR34.


It took a few bit for my to see my other boxes. I would give it till in the morning before i got too worried.


----------



## madpoet

Ok... not sure what the deal is but my issues seem straightened out. Single wire, and I'm able to record 2 shows on one HR24, 1 on the other, and 5 on my HR34. So that's right. I still might call and ask them to upgrade me.


----------



## Drucifer

David Ortiz said:


> As F1 Fan has stated, his "deal" was the new customer deal. He had to jump through some hoops to get it because he ordered (as a new customer) six days early.


He didn't even get the HR34 new deal. I believe he only getting $200 instead of the $300 off the HR34.


----------



## David Ortiz

Drucifer said:


> He didn't even get the HR34 new deal. I believe he only getting $200 instead of the $300 off the HR34.


If a new customer orders an HR34 and an HD DVR, the discount/credit is $300 off of the HR34 and $100 off of the HD DVR. I think that's why F1 Fan got a $200 credit, having already received a $199 credit for the HR24 on the initial install.


----------



## Drucifer

My remote was in the HR34 box. Along with a bunch of connecting cables.


----------



## Herdfan

"TBlazer07" said:


> Try rebooting the 34 then reboot the HR's. Every time I reboot my 34 I have to reboot both HR24's afterwards to get MRV working again in both directions. YMMV


Have you set the boxes to have static IP's? I set mine outside of my router's DHCP range and have not had a problem since.


----------



## ronkuba

Just got this email from Robert at VE.

Hello,

If you are receiving this email your HR34 order shipped today (some may not have been picked-up today as we received the allocation very late this afternoon) via Fed Ex. *We were able to convince DIRECTV to fulfill more of our orders and you were in line to be shipped.

Thanks for placing your order with us and please contact me anytime I can be of any help with any of your a/v needs or questions.

Happy holidays!

-Robert

Robert Zohn
www.ValueElectronics.com
108 Garth Road
Scarsdale, NY 10583
Direct: 914-723-3344
Sales: 800-789-5050

I ordered Monday morning.


----------



## Davenlr

ronkuba said:


> I ordered Monday mourning.


Looks like your mourning is turning into a celebration.


----------



## F1 Fan

David Ortiz said:


> If a new customer orders an HR34 and an HD DVR, the discount/credit is $300 off of the HR34 and $100 off of the HD DVR. I think that's why F1 Fan got a $200 credit, having already received a $199 credit for the HR24 on the initial install.


Correct.

Except after working it out I did better by $99.

I originally ordered an HR24 and 3 H25s for $0.

I will have an HR34, and HR24 and 3H25s. If I ordered that online it would be $99 (34) + $99 (24) + $99 (1 H25) as you get 4 receivers not 5.

So that should be $298 and I am paying $199.


----------



## xov

"sipester" said:


> Many have given great responses, here is my summary. Assuming you don't need the additional tuners and HD space of Option A, then:
> 
> Option A gives you live trick play & buffer (but no single recording list), Option B gives you single recording list (but no live trick play & buffer).
> 
> Option C, whenever the C30 is available, will give you both, but D* is dragging their heels in getting this to market.


Thanks sipester, I didn't know that about the C30. I'm thinking now I'll just get the HR34, keep the HDDVRs and wait for the C30.


----------



## F1 Fan

ronkuba said:


> Just got this email from Robert at VE.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> If you are receiving this email your HR34 order shipped today (some may not have been picked-up today as we received the allocation very late this afternoon) via Fed Ex. *We were able to convince DIRECTV to fulfill more of our orders and you were in line to be shipped.
> 
> Thanks for placing your order with us and please contact me anytime I can be of any help with any of your a/v needs or questions.
> 
> Happy holidays!
> 
> -Robert
> 
> Robert Zohn
> www.ValueElectronics.com
> 108 Garth Road
> Scarsdale, NY 10583
> Direct: 914-723-3344
> Sales: 800-789-5050
> 
> I ordered Monday mourning.


Nice!


----------



## F1 Fan

xov said:


> Thanks sipester, I didn't know that about the C30. I'm thinking now I'll just get the HR34, keep the HDDVRs and wait for the C30.


Thats the way I would do it with what you have already. lowest cost and room for flexibility in the future.


----------



## rjakj

Got my HR34 and 3 H25's installed today. Everything went well and all are working as expected. 
Software is 0x4c4
The only problem I am having is I can't connect to the HR34 with the iPad app. All the H25's show up in the app but the HR34 will not.


----------



## F1 Fan

rjakj said:


> Got my HR34 and 3 H25's installed today. Everything went well and all are working as expected.
> Software is 0x4c4
> The only problem I am having is I can't connect to the HR34 with the iPad app. All the H25's show up in the app but the HR34 will not.


Stuart posted earlier that you need to have the HR34 on and not in standby the first time you start the ipad app. Then it should find it and work ok after that


----------



## rjakj

F1 Fan said:


> Stuart posted earlier that you need to have the HR34 on and not in standby the first time you start the ipad app. Then it should find it and work ok after that


I have the HR34 on and even recording when I start the iPad app. I have deleted the iPad app and reinstalled. Both the iPad and the HR34 are on the same subnet. I can see and control the other three H25's but nada on the HR34.


----------



## bsather

markrogo said:


> You need one wire from your SWM16 to the HR34. But it has to be from a side with at least 5 "slots" free. This means if both of your DVRs are on the same side already, the HR34 should be on the other side. If your DVRs happen to be split across the two sides of the SWM, you'll be fine with your HR34 on either side, but you may need an appropriate splitter to share the cabling if you haven't got one in place.


Thanks, here's my setup. I currently have SWM16 with 4 HR24's and 1 H25. Please let me know which cables I should switch around to make room for the HR34.


----------



## inkahauts

"bsather" said:


> Thanks, here's my setup. I currently have SWM16 with 4 HR24's and 1 H25. Please let me know which cables I should switch around to make room for the HR34.


What's on your splitter onthe right? The one with two cables? Is it a hr24 and and an h25? If so, you can hook up yourhr34 to that splitter and your set. If not, move one of those cables to the other splitter, and then hook up your hr34 to it. The key is to not have more than 8 tuners per side on the swim16.


----------



## bsather

inkahauts said:


> What's on your splitter onthe right? The one with two cables? Is it a hr24 and and an h25? If so, you can hook up yourhr34 to that splitter and your set. If not, move one of those cables to the other splitter, and then hook up your hr34 to it. The key is to not have more than 8 tuners per side on the swim16.


Splitter on the right has 2 HR24s. Left splitter 2 HR24s and the H25.

So if I put 3 HR24s and the H25 on one splitter and the HR34 and 1 HR24 on the other that should be okay?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## LameLefty

bsather said:


> Splitter on the right has 2 HR24s. Left splitter 2 HR24s and the H25.
> 
> So if I put 3 HR24s and the H25 on one splitter and the HR34 and 1 HR24 on the other that should be okay?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Yes. The first leg would have 7 tuners (3 x 2 per HR24 = 6 + 1 for the H25 =7). The second leg would have 7 as well (1 x 5 for the HR34 = 5 + 2 for the HR24 = 7). You'll have 14 active tuners, and room to add 2 more single-tuner receivers (one on each leg).

You could rearrange things for a bit more flexibility. Move all four HR24's to one leg, using all 8 available tuners. That would leave the HR34 and the H25 on the other leg, using 6 tuners. That would allow you to connect another 2 tuner DVR if you ever want or need to do that, or two single-tuner DVRs on that leg.


----------



## Sixto

bsather said:


> Splitter on the right has 2 HR24s. Left splitter 2 HR24s and the H25.
> 
> So if I put 3 HR24s and the H25 on one splitter and the HR34 and 1 HR24 on the other that should be okay?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Yep, the key is no more then 8 tuners on 1 side of the SWiM-16.

3 HR24s would be 6 plus 1 H25 is a total of 7.

1 HR34 would be 5 plus 1 HR24 is a total of 7.


----------



## Sixto

Lefty and I were typing at the same time!

A few options.


----------



## bsather

Thanks to all for your help.

Happy Holidays and good health to you and yours.


----------



## madpoet

Can't wait for football tomorrow to use the PIP more! Still trying to figure out how you change the channels independently


----------



## Sixto

madpoet said:


> Can't wait for football tomorrow to use the PIP more! Still trying to figure out how you change the channels independently


As with DoublePlay, each tuner is independent of the other.

You swap between the two with DOWN ARROW, and change channels as normal.


----------



## dettxw

You just make a PiP window active (the big window, or the left one in SbS) then change the channel.


----------



## markrogo

bsather said:


> Thanks, here's my setup. I currently have SWM16 with 4 HR24's and 1 H25. Please let me know which cables I should switch around to make room for the HR34.


I see others have helped you before I returned to read this. Not that it matters, but I agree with their excellent and helpful comments. Enjoy!


----------



## hammer32

Installer showed up with my HR34 and three H25s. Yippee!

On the plus side, I have them plugged in to power and their respective TVs and the harmony remotes have been updated appropriately. 

On the down side, the install window was 8-12, he showed up at 3pm without the equipment needed to install a dish on the roof. He did offer me a pole install for $75 (on top of the $54 he wants to run RG-6 to two of the rooms) but I declined. He'll return tomorrow morning to finish the install.


----------



## Davenlr

What installer in their right mind would show up for an install without a dish mount? Geeze. My boss would fire me if I drove to a jobsite knowing I didnt have what was likely needed.


----------



## hammer32

As soon as he walked in the house his boss called, chewed him out for the previous job and apparently docked his pay or took whatever he gets per install away.


----------



## Davenlr

hammer32 said:


> As soon as he walked in the house his boss called, chewed him out for the previous job and apparently docked his pay or took whatever he gets per install away.


Hopefully tomorrow will go better for you.


----------



## millsjq

"ronkuba" said:


> Just got this email from Robert at VE.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> If you are receiving this email your HR34 order shipped today (some may not have been picked-up today as we received the allocation very late this afternoon) via Fed Ex. *We were able to convince DIRECTV to fulfill more of our orders and you were in line to be shipped.
> 
> Thanks for placing your order with us and please contact me anytime I can be of any help with any of your a/v needs or questions.
> 
> Happy holidays!
> 
> -Robert
> 
> Robert Zohn
> www.ValueElectronics.com
> 108 Garth Road
> Scarsdale, NY 10583
> Direct: 914-723-3344
> Sales: 800-789-5050
> 
> I ordered Monday morning.


I also ordered on Monday ( from Value Electronics) and had my CC charged on Monday and have not received any status! I have a install scheduled for Friday morning and I am starting to get worried.


----------



## lwgreen

Installer showed up about 10:00 am yesterday for my SWM16 install. He did everything I expected him to do except he said the HR34 needed to be on one leg by itself because it used more power. And he put the other two DVRs on the other leg. Is this something I missed? He also changed the power inserter to a 29v. He said I had a 21v before.

Also, it looks like he left one of the outlets on one of the eight-way splitters not terminated. Is this going to cause a problem?


----------



## Davenlr

Sounds like he has been reading stories on the internet. 8 way splitters for two DVR's? If you have a terminator, put it on there. Probably wont cause an issue, but no sense tempting it.


----------



## azarby

lwgreen said:


> Installer showed up about 10:00 am yesterday for my SWM16 install. He did everything I expected him to do except he said the HR34 needed to be on one leg by itself because it used more power. And he put the other two DVRs on the other leg. Is this something I missed? He also changed the power inserter to a 29v. He said I had a 21v before.
> 
> Also, it looks like he left one of the outlets on one of the eight-way splitters not terminated. Is this going to cause a problem?


The reason for the split is the number of tuners can not exceed 8 from either leg of the SWiM-16. 5 tuners for the Hr34 plus 2x2 for each DVR = 9 total. Has nothing to do with power.


----------



## ronkuba

millsjq said:


> I also ordered on Monday ( from Value Electronics) and had my CC charged on Monday and have not received any status! I have a install scheduled for Friday morning and I am starting to get worried.


I would call VE on Monday. The last time I talked to Robert was on Thursday and he told me directv said no hr34's to existing customers but he was trying to convince them. So when I got this email it was a pleasant surprise. I'm sure they are working on it.


----------



## millsjq

"millsjq" said:


> I also ordered on Monday ( from Value Electronics) and had my CC charged on Monday and have not received any status! I have a install scheduled for Friday morning and I am starting to get worried.


I just received confirmation of shipment! I emailed VE at 6pm on Saturday not expecting a reply until Monday morning at the best, but within ten minutes I revived a email with a tracking number. What great customer service!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

hammer32 said:


> Installer showed up with my HR34 and three H25s. Yippee!
> 
> On the plus side, I have them plugged in to power and their respective TVs and the harmony remotes have been updated appropriately.
> 
> On the down side, the install window was 8-12, he showed up at 3pm without the equipment needed to install a dish on the roof. He did offer me a pole install for $75 (on top of the $54 he wants to run RG-6 to two of the rooms) but I declined. He'll return tomorrow morning to finish the install.


$54 to run RG6 to two rooms for viewing?!!??? I coulda sworn cable runs to the rooms getting TV service were included in installs? Least at my home the DIRECTV "in-house" Tech(not a sub contractor) ran RG6 to the rooms i needed it run at no cost 2 me at all when i had mine done years ago.....

hope you get a better guy out the next time. They aren't all that bad, and sucks that the few bad apples that are out there continue to get away with the service to some people...


----------



## jappleboy

Just recived my HR34 from solid signal, Will have it setup Wedesday. I nees a 16swm the setup and 16swm will cost me $49 that is not bad.


----------



## azarby

millsjq said:


> I just received confirmation of shipment! I emailed VE at 6pm on Saturday not expecting a reply until Monday morning at the best, but within ten minutes I revived a email with a tracking number. What great customer service!


I ordered on Tuesday, so no shipment yet (not a problem). When I taked to VE yesterday, they said that the discussions with DTV are still on going and they are trying to get receivers for those that have already placed an order (I guess they got a partial shipment late Friday). Lets see if Robert can work the system to provide us with a nice Christmas present. If not, that's ok too, as the flood gates are to open for availability in Feb. DTV is at the mercy of their suppliers right now. You can bet that they want to get these new products out as soon as possible. It may take a while, but again, it's only a Sat reciever.


----------



## dpeters11

Funny how people are getting them from Solid Signal, yet Solid Signal told me Friday they have not sent any yet, as they are still waiting for their first delivery.


----------



## markrogo

Let me just add to the prior chorus of how stupid it is that DirecTV is totally interested in getting these boxes -- at any price -- to people with which it does no business currently, but people who pay it $1500-2000 per year and wish to procure these are treated like yesterday's trash.

Genius.


----------



## RobertE

markrogo said:


> Let me just add to the prior chorus of how stupid it is that DirecTV is totally interested in getting these boxes -- at any price -- to people with which it does no business currently, but people who pay it $1500-2000 per year and wish to procure these are treated like yesterday's trash.
> 
> Genius.


Considering how well that "genious" plan has played out with constant growth, I'd have to say it's done very well.

With that being said, they really do need a true rewards type program put into place to end all this nonsense of haggling, begging, threating to leave, etc.


----------



## jlangner

Got mine from Robert. Dtv upgraded to swm16 and installed yesterday. All other hd receivers pulled down new hd gui but not hr34..hoping soon. Others pulled down one day before install. ;(


----------



## ksalno

Installed my HR-34 yesterday (thank you SS) and all seems to be working fine. I have two questions. In apportioning my devices across the 8-way splitters, I have the HR-34, an HR-20, and an H-24 on one splitter (8 tuners total), 3 other HR-20 and an H-24 on the other splitter (7 tuners total), so I should be ok in terms of number of tuners. However, the splitter with 8 tuners also has the feed for the DECA connection to my router. This doesn't appear to be causing any issues but wanted to ensure this is ok.

Also, when I went through the satellite set-up process, I got errors on 103. I seem to be pulling in all the channels I expected, so is 103 not necessary?


----------



## thepoloman33

I finally got around to installing my HR34 yesterday. My system consisted of (2) HR20-700s and (1) HR20-100 connected via older zinwell 6x8 switch and a side car style dish. MRV is over ethernet.

I replaced the 6x8 with a new SWM16 kit that I got from eBay. I put the HR34 on one side of the SWM16 and the 2 HR20-700s on the other side using 1x2 splitter. I deactivated the HR20-100 (DirecTV did not ask for it back, not sure what to do with it).

I had a spare 2TB 7200 Hitachi drive laying around, so I picked up the eSATA Rosewell enclosure that Herdfan pointed out and connected it to the HR34. I then plugged in the existing MRV ethernet cable and the HR34 instantly connected to the internet and saw my other DVRs.

Coming from 4-5+ year old HR20 units, I'm amazed by the speed of the HR34. I did not ask or receive any credits during activation and was NOT told that activating the unit would trigger a contract (my contract expired years ago). I'm hoping to pick up another unit when they become available at a discount though DirecTV.

Appreciate all the helpful posters on this board.

-Matt


----------



## jcthomas

F1 Fan said:


> I dont think anyone answered your post so I will try.
> 
> HR34 + HR23 = 7 tuners, so you can switch out the Zinwell for a SWM8 (plus PI)
> 
> Or you can get the SWiM LNB which means 1 cable from the dish down to a splitter (still need a PI). Also, keep the other cables (as I did) because if you need to go to a SWM16 you need the LNBs switched again and 4 cables to the SWM16.


Thank you F1 Fan. I have ordered a SWM8 to be replace the Zinwell, (retain the Silmline 5 dish) in order to support the HR 34 when available for existing DirecTV customers.

Another question please: the present HR 22 and HR 23 are hard wired to via ethernet cables to our DSL internet router for DirecTV Cinema downloads. Is this still applicable with the HR 34/Hr23 combo? (we do not have wireless set up in our home at he present time, but I can add a wireless router if necessary. I just prefer hardwired connectivity for reliability reasons if possible)

Also, we do not presently have the Whole Home DVR Service. How should this be implemented with the new HR 34 and HR23 combo?

I will be doing my own install. I have been a customer of DirecTV since 1994 and with the exception of the last dish install on the roof, I have done all on my installs. But, clearly as my questions suggest I am a bit of a "legacy" these days.

Thank you again and regards,


----------



## F1 Fan

jcthomas said:


> Thank you F1 Fan. I have ordered a SWM8 to be replace the Zinwell, (retain the Silmline 5 dish) in order to support the HR 34 when available for existing DirecTV customers.
> 
> Another question please: the present HR 22 and HR 23 are hard wired to via ethernet cables to our DSL internet router for DirecTV Cinema downloads. Is this still applicable with the HR 34/Hr23 combo? (we do not have wireless set up in our home at he present time, but I can add a wireless router if necessary. I just prefer hardwired connectivity for reliability reasons if possible)
> 
> Also, we do not presently have the Whole Home DVR Service. How should this be implemented with the new HR 34 and HR23 combo?
> 
> I will be doing my own install. I have been a customer of DirecTV since 1994 and with the exception of the last dish install on the roof, I have done all on my installs. But, clearly as my questions suggest I am a bit of a "legacy" these days.
> 
> Thank you again and regards,


The ideal way and the supported way is to order the Whole Home DVR service and CCK. I believe this is $199 (VOS knows this better than me).

Though you can buy them all. You need the CCK which is the broadband deca. This connects an ethernet cable to your network and has a coax up to your directv network (switch/spliiter etc.). Then you need the DECA. The HR24 and HR34 and the H24/25 have them built in, for the others you need the White Decas. They have the coax in and then a coax out to your HR box and an ethernet to the rj45 on your box.

Then call and activate it ($3 a month).

You can just plug in the ethernet to the HR34 rj45 and call and ask for unsupported MRV, but these days the chances of them doing it are slim.

In your case with all these changes, it might be better to go for the Whole Home Upgrade and tell them you have an HR34 (activate it first). They will send a tech out to replace your lnb with a SWiM LNB and set up the whole home too. Probably cheaper than you can buy all the components. As you are not getting a new receiver I dont believe you are in a 2 year commitment for this.


----------



## wco81

So how much are new customers having to pay for this?

If it's less than long-time customers, maybe it's time to drop D* for a month or two and then come back as a new customer.


----------



## azarby

wco81 said:


> So how much are new customers having to pay for this?
> 
> If it's less than long-time customers, maybe it's time to drop D* for a month or two and then come back as a new customer.


That won't work, you need to be gone for 2 years or more.


----------



## docderwood

markrogo said:


> Let me just add to the prior chorus of how stupid it is that DirecTV is totally interested in getting these boxes -- at any price -- to people with which it does no business currently, but people who pay it $1500-2000 per year and wish to procure these are treated like yesterday's trash.
> 
> Genius.


Completely Agree.


----------



## David Ortiz

thepoloman33 said:


> I deactivated the HR20-100 (DirecTV did not ask for it back, not sure what to do with it).


I recently deactivated an HR20-700. I was told they didn't want it back. I asked if it was considered owned, but was told it was still considered leased. I couldn't really do anything with it except hold on to it and possibly reactivate later on my own account.

A couple of weeks later, a recovery kit showed up at my door. If I were you, I'd look out for one.


----------



## LoweBoy

I just canceled one HR20 and said they were sending a recovery kit.


----------



## Drucifer

LoweBoy said:


> I just canceled one HR20 and said they were sending a recovery kit.


Stating they going to send and sending apparently are not the same thing at DirecTV. I'm still waiting for Recovery Kits for my two H21. The Recovery Kit for my First HR21 was here in two days. It been over a week for the two H21s.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Drucifer said:


> Stating they going to send and sending apparently are not the same at DirecTV. I'm still waiting for Recovery Kits for my two H21. The Recovery Kit for my First HR21 was here in two days. It been over a week for the two H21s.


That's happened to me before when the installer refused to take a non-working unit back even though he brought in the replacement. After two weeks I called DirecTV and they didn't even know I still had the old box. I could have kept it and they'd never have known... but I returned it anyway. Karma is good.


----------



## dpeters11

For anyone waiting on a shipment from Solid Signal, I got a straight answer. Contrary to what I'd been told before, and knew from here, they have fulfilled all orders through the 3rd and are expecting more this week. There were 7 orders on the 4th.


----------



## texasmoose

Just in case anyone in _North Texas_ is in the market for a "_SmartTV RVU_" compliant 3d HDTV give me a PM for the details.


----------



## I WANT MORE

I would like to take this opportunity to thank DirecTv for their outstanding HR34 DVR. Red Zone Channel in one window and whatever the hell I want in the other. 
Priceless. :hurah:


----------



## Davenlr

I WANT MORE said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to thank DirecTv for their outstanding HR34 DVR. Red Zone Channel in one window and whatever the hell I want in the other.
> Priceless. :hurah:


I hear ya. Its funny when they are on the same game I have in the other window. My local station is delayed about 3 seconds from RZC.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Signing on, just got off the phone with Directv a few hours ago and on my way back to their service. Have the HR34 set to install, cost $104 up front, but I have to wait 1-3 days for the tech to schedule a visit. Guess maybe they are in short supply.

Pretty excited to try the 5 tuners.


----------



## jimlenz

dpeters11 said:


> For anyone waiting on a shipment from Solid Signal, I got a straight answer. Contrary to what I'd been told before, and knew from here, they have fulfilled all orders through the 3rd and are expecting more this week. There were 7 orders on the 4th.


Thanks for the update. Guess I am one of the 7.....

JL


----------



## dpeters11

"jimlenz" said:


> Thanks for the update. Guess I am one of the 7.....
> 
> JL


Ok, so who are the other 5?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I WANT MORE said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to thank DirecTv for their outstanding HR34 DVR. Red Zone Channel in one window and whatever the hell I want in the other.
> Priceless. :hurah:





Davenlr said:


> I hear ya. Its funny when they are on the same game I have in the other window. My local station is delayed about 3 seconds from RZC.


I still want quad PIP. Imagine that on a 65" or bigger.


----------



## I WANT MORE

TheRatPatrol said:


> I still want quad PIP. Imagine that on a 65" or bigger.


That would be sweet. Much better than the mix channel.


----------



## jasonki32

markrogo said:


> Let me just add to the prior chorus of how stupid it is that DirecTV is totally interested in getting these boxes -- at any price -- to people with which it does no business currently, but people who pay it $1500-2000 per year and wish to procure these are treated like yesterday's trash.
> 
> Genius.


I agree, D* is still locking us into another 2 years just like a new customer. It is cheaper for D* to sell them to us since with a new install they are paying lower rates plus giving them all these free equipment. I already bought and installed a SWiM16 for this, all I want now is to secure a unit. It just doesn't make sense from a business perspective that existing subs are put on the back burner.:nono: I am in no rush to get one, but if I wanted to buy one right it would be nice to be able to(and yes I understand they are in short supply).


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Just got my email confirmation, have to wait for the schedule call now

YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION

1	DIRECTV® HMC HD DVR	$399.00

1	DIRECTV® Slimline Dish	$0.00

1	Cinema Connection Kit	$0.00

1	Instant Rebate	-$300.00
Equipment Total	$99.00

ADDITIONAL

Installation Fee $0.00
Delivery & Handling Fee $19.95
Tax $5.45
HMC Client Installation $0.00
Sales Order Credit -$19.95
Order Total Paid*	$104.45
*Reflects total amount paid at initial time of order. This is not a bill; please do not send any payment to DIRECTV.
YOUR PROGRAMMING, SELECTION, SPECIAL OFFERS AND SERVICES

Leased Receiver $0.00
CHOICE XTRA $65.99
HBO STARZ SHOWTIME & CINEMAX $45.00
HD Access $10.00
DVR Service $7.00
*Home Media Center $6.00*
DIRECTV Protection Plan $0.00
Save $5 for 12 Months -$5.00
Free HD Access -$10.00
3 Months Free HBO/STZ/SHO/MAX -$45.00
ESTIMATED First Bill Amount**	$73.99

Looking at my order, and since Im only using this on one tv, am I wrong in getting the $6 charge? A helpful member mentioned it via PM, and want to make sure I understand the "why".


----------



## Iceman5000

I am one of the 7 that ordered from SS on the 4th.


----------



## inkahauts

jasonki32 said:


> I agree, D* is still locking us into another 2 years just like a new customer. It is cheaper for D* to sell them to us since with a new install they are paying lower rates plus giving them all these free equipment. I already bought and installed a SWiM16 for this, all I want now is to secure a unit. It just doesn't make sense from a business perspective that existing subs are put on the back burner.:nono: I am in no rush to get one, but if I wanted to buy one right it would be nice to be able to(and yes I understand they are in short supply).


In the next three months you can figure DirecTV will be able to offer the HR34 to maybe what, 1 million people. If they make it open to existing subs as well, your now looking at making it available to 19 million people, of which say 10 million might have interest. Which would you do when you're still trying to get techs trained on how to install them, and don't have an endless supply of them to get to customers in the first place, as your still ramping up production and trying to gauge demand? There where enough shortages and problems with the h25 when they used this method, think if they had used it for anyone and everyone. I don't think the extra two months is a big deal at all, as long as I can get a steep discount for it when I order one from them, like the same $99 or even free that newbies are getting now.

Besides, this will give them a couple more months to work out some of the bugs before current subs start getting them in their homes.


----------



## jasonki32

inkahauts said:


> In the next three months you can figure DirecTV will be able to offer the HR34 to maybe what, 1 million people. If they make it open to existing subs as well, your now looking at making it available to 19 million people, of which say 10 million might have interest. Which would you do when you're still trying to get techs trained on how to install them, and don't have an endless supply of them to get to customers in the first place, as your still ramping up production and trying to gauge demand? There where enough shortages and problems with the h25 when they used this method, think if they had used it for anyone and everyone. I don't think the extra two months is a big deal at all, as long as I can get a steep discount for it when I order one from them, like the same $99 or even free that newbies are getting now.
> 
> Besides, this will give them a couple more months to work out some of the bugs before current subs start getting them in their homes.


I understand the short supply, but D* prides themselves in technology. What they are saying is you can have the latest technology, but you have to be a new customer. You would think they would want to have the existing subs work out the bugs, and not put that on new subs and have them disappointed or frustrated in the equipment. The discount would be nice, but I don't usually see the steep discount given to existing subs. I don't think two months is a long time to wait, like I said in no hurry, but I think I should have the option if I wanted to to have the latest technology.


----------



## markrogo

Inka, first of all, I think your math is absurd. There is simply not a chance that 10 million people would be interested. There is not a chance that 10 million people would even hear of the thing, let alone ask for it.

Second of all, I'm all for working out the bugs. I think you are spot on there. So let's consider the situation. There are two groups of people:

1) People who aren't DirecTV customers. They are new to the service.

2) People who are already loyal to DirecTV who self identify as wanting this cutting edge receiver.

You can give potentially buggy technology to only one of the groups. You choose group (1) and risk giving your brand new customer a crappy experience? Sorry, _I don't buy that there's an iota of logic in this choice making_. These people don't even know they are getting something we perceive as special. The small number of new subs added over the next 90 days -- and it's small by the way -- that request the HR34 have within them a smaller subset of people who only switched because of it. And most of them would've been content to wait until February if that's what it required.

By contrast, the loyal subs who really wanted this thing and knew about it could be the ones pushed to the front of the queue. Absent any outbound marketing in the "trial period", demand would remain small. (Outstripping supply? Perhaps, but that's no different from the status quo anyway). In the meantime, we loyal subs who expect perhaps a few bugs here and there, file bug reports, etc. help work out the last set of glitches. And then it rolls out to the new subs and larger user base.

Sorry, again, how is what they are doing better? It isn't. They are possibly -- if the bugs are limited -- engendering a tiny bit of marginal loyalty. Possibly because most new subs will be loyal anyway, most aren't getting HR34, some who get it won't actually value it much... And if bugs are high, loyalty in aggregate might be harmed.

By contrast, at least a few of us in the $2000+ category (where I am) are currently sifting through the Comcast offers over the last few months to see how much I can extract by leaving DirecTV. And that's a decision I haven't even considered in the last decade. And why? Because of my sense that they have a whole lotta contempt for me and I just don't matter. A product I've waited years for is cheaper for new subs and not really available to me as one of their "most valued" customers. Sorry if I just guffawed there.


----------



## Shades228

markrogo said:


> Inka, first of all, I think your math is absurd. There is simply not a chance that 10 million people would be interested. There is not a chance that 10 million people would even hear of the thing, let alone ask for it.
> 
> Second of all, I'm all for working out the bugs. I think you are spot on there. So let's consider the situation. There are two groups of people:
> 
> 1) People who aren't DirecTV customers. They are new to the service.
> 
> 2) People who are already loyal to DirecTV who self identify as wanting this cutting edge receiver.
> 
> You can give potentially buggy technology to only one of the groups. You choose group (1) and risk giving your brand new customer a crappy experience? Sorry, _I don't buy that there's an iota of logic in this choice making_. These people don't even know they are getting something we perceive as special. The small number of new subs added over the next 90 days -- and it's small by the way -- that request the HR34 have within them a smaller subset of people who only switched because of it. And most of them would've been content to wait until February if that's what it required.
> 
> By contrast, the loyal subs who really wanted this thing and knew about it could be the ones pushed to the front of the queue. Absent any outbound marketing in the "trial period", demand would remain small. (Outstripping supply? Perhaps, but that's no different from the status quo anyway). In the meantime, we loyal subs who expect perhaps a few bugs here and there, file bug reports, etc. help work out the last set of glitches. And then it rolls out to the new subs and larger user base.
> 
> Sorry, again, how is what they are doing better? It isn't. They are possibly -- if the bugs are limited -- engendering a tiny bit of marginal loyalty. Possibly because most new subs will be loyal anyway, most aren't getting HR34, some who get it won't actually value it much... And if bugs are high, loyalty in aggregate might be harmed.
> 
> By contrast, at least a few of us in the $2000+ category (where I am) are currently sifting through the Comcast offers over the last few months to see how much I can extract by leaving DirecTV. And that's a decision I haven't even considered in the last decade. And why? Because of my sense that they have a whole lotta contempt for me and I just don't matter. A product I've waited years for is cheaper for new subs and not really available to me as one of their "most valued" customers. Sorry if I just guffawed there.


If you pay that much then there is not another provider out there that can get you the same products and programming for less on a normal price. For the way you want it where new customers and existing customers are even you have to go to a cable/fios/u-verse model where you pay out the ass every month for equipment. DIRECTV and DISH chose a different business model because it was cheaper for the customer in the long run which makes them more competitive. DISH has gone more towards the cable model with the last price increase but they're still not near where the other companies are yet.

The point is if the product means that much to you then it has a value if you don't think it's worth the price they charge then it obviously doesn't mean that much to you. People are ordering them now for a little over what you say you pay for 2 months worth of service.

The reasons that new customers get it has been talked about to death in this thread. DIRECTV is a forward thinking company and by getting these into new customers as fast as possible it will save them money in the long run as well as make it easier to convert to MPEG-4 later on with little impact to customers it's signing up.

You clearly want this receiver, even though you posted if you can't get it in December you would have to wait until May because of your shows, so why not just order it and be happy rather than get upset. It seems to me that with how much you pay the sooner you get it the more value it has so it would pay for itself in a short period of time.

When whole home was coming out people said the same thing but there were even more people who were vocal about it. It didn't change them from charging from the beginning and then raising the fee due to popularity. It's the way the business model has been setup for many years and it's not going to change anytime soon. If it does I think you'll find more people upset about it than they are right now about having to pay a 1 time lease fee.


----------



## jappleboy

I also order from solid signal got my HR34 Saturday.


----------



## F1 Fan

Ordered mine from ValueElectronics on 12/10 and it is on the truck for delivery!


----------



## Herdfan

TheRatPatrol said:


> I still want quad PIP. Imagine that on a 65" or bigger.


That would be so sweet.


----------



## Alan Gordon

elwaylite said:


> Signing on, just got off the phone with Directv a few hours ago and on my way back to their service. Have the HR34 set to install, cost $104 up front, but I have to wait 1-3 days for the tech to schedule a visit. Guess maybe they are in short supply.


How'd you manage that?

~Alan


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Manage what?


----------



## Alan Gordon

elwaylite said:


> Manage what?


Getting an HR34 from DirecTV (at a discount) while being an existing subscriber?! 

~Alan


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Im not an existing sub 

Ive been with Dish for awhile.


----------



## Alan Gordon

elwaylite said:


> Im not an existing sub
> 
> Ive been with Dish for awhile.


Oh... OK. My mistake.

~Alan


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Alan Gordon said:


> Oh... OK. My mistake.
> 
> ~Alan


Haha, no problem.

I used to be a sub, I tend to switch back and forth. I like Dish and my 722k, but this new 5 tuner device is what I need to get rid of my 2nd dvr (tivo) because we record a lot.

At first it was gonna be $399, which I was fine with, but after they finished it all, I was told because of my super duper history I'd get a rebate. Not sure how much of that is "we are just glad to have another customer", but I took it and ran


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Just got the call to schedule my appointment, and then the girl could not do it. Got a message that said something like tech must be trained for this install. Im thinking since they grilled me about the Samsung set, there is something RVU related screwing this up. Gotta call directv now.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Lady at Directv said nothing was wrong with the order, so she sent a message with my phone number to the local operation, they are supposed to call me in 45 minutes. I tried telling here I had not interest in RVU/Samsung, just a one tv install, but she did not seem to think it mattered.


----------



## Losi b

I just ordered mine from VE. And now the waiting.


----------



## inkahauts

"markrogo" said:


> Inka, first of all, I think your math is absurd. There is simply not a chance that 10 million people would be interested. There is not a chance that 10 million people would even hear of the thing, let alone ask for it.
> 
> Second of all, I'm all for working out the bugs. I think you are spot on there. So let's consider the situation. There are two groups of people:
> 
> 1) People who aren't DirecTV customers. They are new to the service.
> 
> 2) People who are already loyal to DirecTV who self identify as wanting this cutting edge receiver.
> 
> You can give potentially buggy technology to only one of the groups. You choose group (1) and risk giving your brand new customer a crappy experience? Sorry, I don't buy that there's an iota of logic in this choice making. These people don't even know they are getting something we perceive as special. The small number of new subs added over the next 90 days -- and it's small by the way -- that request the HR34 have within them a smaller subset of people who only switched because of it. And most of them would've been content to wait until February if that's what it required.
> 
> By contrast, the loyal subs who really wanted this thing and knew about it could be the ones pushed to the front of the queue. Absent any outbound marketing in the "trial period", demand would remain small. (Outstripping supply? Perhaps, but that's no different from the status quo anyway). In the meantime, we loyal subs who expect perhaps a few bugs here and there, file bug reports, etc. help work out the last set of glitches. And then it rolls out to the new subs and larger user base.
> 
> Sorry, again, how is what they are doing better? It isn't. They are possibly -- if the bugs are limited -- engendering a tiny bit of marginal loyalty. Possibly because most new subs will be loyal anyway, most aren't getting HR34, some who get it won't actually value it much... And if bugs are high, loyalty in aggregate might be harmed.
> 
> By contrast, at least a few of us in the $2000+ category (where I am) are currently sifting through the Comcast offers over the last few months to see how much I can extract by leaving DirecTV. And that's a decision I haven't even considered in the last decade. And why? Because of my sense that they have a whole lotta contempt for me and I just don't matter. A product I've waited years for is cheaper for new subs and not really available to me as one of their "most valued" customers. Sorry if I just guffawed there.


Once DirecTV allows this unit to be available to anyone, I expect a full on marketing campaign, and for their tv commercials to include both a five tuner dvr with mrv, instead of just mrv that we have now. This piece of hardware is the first time they will be able to heavily promote a piece of hardware as being superior to anyone else's since they first introduced their dvr 10 years or so ago. I expect a major push. This device is their response to all their competitors beating them up with ads about four tuner dvrs. That is why I think you can easily say half will be interested in this device. And if 10 % of those interested go for it, that'd be over a million people, and you have to make sure your installers know what they area doing too.

If you are that loyal, and your setup works now, whats the difference if you have to wait a couple months? But if your trying to pick a new provider, are you going to go with the one that has only a two tuner dvr when the competitor has four, if that's the difference? Wait, now they have a five tuner dvr, well I guess we know who suddenly has an advantage in gaining new subs.

When I talked about buggy, it was two fold. One, start out the number of installations slowly, so all your techs can learn about it, especially the rvu part. One install with a hr34 a day is plenty till they get up to speed, and secondly, by choosing the smallest number of people that will pick this unit up, it will allow them to see issues and fix them without having it affect a lot of their customers. No one is going anywhere, everyone will have a two year contract, so as long as the units are without any major bugs within the next six months, that won't matter one bit for the long term affects on subs when it comes to hardware.

I think they chose the path that would allow them to control the distribution of it, without having to concerns themselves with looking like they where playing favorites by picking and choosing which current customers they would let get it. They gave the people who really want one today an avenue to get one, and that's through solid signal, etc.

I really really want one right now, but I will wait to see if I can get a deal in feb, I am not short on tuners right now. Reality is, I want to condense the number of units I have so I can lower my bill, which the hr34 will do for me. I can wait a couple more months to begin that transition.


----------



## Drucifer

Yep, I'm imagining now what marketing will fantasized in order to show off the HMC features.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Just got a call from 8005315000, and the lady said she has that I was called about an installation date and I refused, so she wondered what was wrong. I said no, then I explained that noone has been able to schedule it yet. She said she would escalate it.


----------



## markrogo

Shades228 said:


> If you pay that much then there is not another provider out there that can get you the same products and programming for less on a normal price.


Agreed. But for 2 years, I'd pay much less.


> You clearly want this receiver, even though you posted if you can't get it in December you would have to wait until May because of your shows, so why not just order it and be happy rather than get upset.


I did convince myself I could get one whenever and migrate it in, rather that trying to clean out a DVR overnight anyway.


> It seems to me that with how much you pay the sooner you get it the more value it has so it would pay for itself in a short period of time.


Call me irrational, but me, the loyal customer, paying $300 more than the guy off the street with whom DirecTV doesn't have a 10+ year business relationship doesn't sit right. _This is how customers are lost_.


> When whole home was coming out people said the same thing but there were even more people who were vocal about it. It didn't change them from charging from the beginning and then raising the fee due to popularity.


Thing is, whole home is $3 for me and $3 for the new guy. I don't feel shafted. I do feel nickel-and-dimed. But I'm not delusional; Comcast would nickel and dime me too. So would Uverse.


----------



## markrogo

inkahauts said:


> This piece of hardware is the first time they will be able to heavily promote a piece of hardware as being superior to anyone else's since they first introduced their dvr 10 years or so ago.


Is it that much better than the 4-tuner Tivo? I'm not trolling, I'm asking. I realize you can't buy the client boxes from Tivo unless you're with RCN (yet at least), but that Tivo thingy seems pretty good. Maybe I'm wrong and it's awful; I dunno.


> I really really want one right now, but I will wait to see if I can get a deal in feb, I am not short on tuners right now. Reality is, I want to condense the number of units I have so I can lower my bill, which the hr34 will do for me. I can wait a couple more months to begin that transition.


I'd like to lower my number of units, be able to program them without having to "log into them" individually and manage my tuners, save some energy, maybe some some monthly fees to boot. I'm just drawing a line in the sand over this $300. If that's unreasonable, fine. So is treating your most loyal customers like second-class citizens.


----------



## xtremeflyer

Losi b said:


> I just ordered mine from VE. And now the waiting.


Hopefully I'll get a call back today about my lost order and they can find me one quickly.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Funny, the girl at a Fl number just called me back, she was the one that called this am to set it up and could not. She apologized and said it was new to market and any day after Wed was fine. Got the install set for Friday am 8-12. Good service.


----------



## inkahauts

"markrogo" said:


> Is it that much better than the 4-tuner Tivo? I'm not trolling, I'm asking. I realize you can't buy the client boxes from Tivo unless you're with RCN (yet at least), but that Tivo thingy seems pretty good. Maybe I'm wrong and it's awful; I dunno.
> 
> I'd like to lower my number of units, be able to program them without having to "log into them" individually and manage my tuners, save some energy, maybe some some monthly fees to boot. I'm just drawing a line in the sand over this $300. If that's unreasonable, fine. So is treating your most loyal customers like second-class citizens.


I really don't think that TiVo is a concern, I am more talking about other companies, especially AT&T, who has been pushing their four tuner dvr for a couple years like crazy. Of course that's only four hd streams if you are in a perfect location, otherwise it's two or three hd, and then sd ones, where as DirecTV always being five hd is huge.

As for the TiVo, how available is it, and I haven't seen much in the way of advertising for it yet. But being able to say one more than all the others is big, but really, they will be saying three more than most the others, which is where I suspect their focus will be, along with attacking AT&T for not being able to do four hd at the same time.

The 300 is the reason I am waiting. It's a mixed bag, I wish they'd institute a better reward program where you could choose your loyalty gift, and maybe up grade equipment for free instead of getting a premium etc. But I also understand that they give everyone free stuff when they start service, so a newbie isn't really getting anything you didn't get, it's just they are getting newer stuff because they are signing up latter than you. Again, a better loyalty program could fix this issue in my opinion. I have a feeling existing customer will be able to get discounts on it after its available through DirecTV to us. Or at least that's my hope.


----------



## F1 Fan

Mine arrived from VE today, is installed, activated and now updating the software! SWM16 upgrade on Thursday


----------



## NR4P

inkahauts said:


> I really don't think that TiVo is a concern, I am more talking about other companies, especially AT&T, who has been pushing their four tuner dvr for a couple years like crazy. Of course that's only four hd streams if you are in a perfect location, otherwise it's two or three hd, and then sd ones, where as DirecTV always being five hd is huge.


I agree with that. uVerse marketing the four tuner DVR in my area is heavy. And you are right about the counting. I have uVerse internet. When they sold it to me, they promised I could do 4 HD streams at once. But the tech doing the install said at best I would get 2 HD and 2 SD at once due to my distance.

The HR34 once marketed with PIP and 5 tuners will kick some butt. Perhaps someday as a long time sub I will get the chance to try it. For now, just enjoying the reading.


----------



## Herdfan

inkahauts said:


> I really don't think that TiVo is a concern, I am more talking about other companies, especially AT&T, who has been pushing their four tuner dvr for a couple years like crazy. Of course that's only four hd streams if you are in a perfect location, otherwise it's two or three hd, and then sd ones, where as DirecTV always being five hd is huge.


Even though AT&T can talk about 4 tuners, that is the MAX you can ever have (unless they make some major changes). DirecTV has always been superior in that respect even if they didn't push the marketing end of it.


----------



## aweyrich

I am like many people on here who had to deal with the fiasco of ordering my HR34 from Solid Signal first and then seeing many people order from VE much later and get their DVR way sooner than me while my order just sat at SS! I was so pissed. Well I ended up ordering from VE a week later and my VE HR34 is coming tomorrow and I cancelled my SS order (they are very rude on the phone - VE was so nice!). Anyway - I noticed that one person is selling a brand new HR34 on Ebay for $399 now so if you were like me that got caught in this ordering mess and just want to get one ASAP - I see it on Ebay here (and no - this is not my listing or anyone else's that I know). The bidding will be over tomorrow so go get it! Just search 'DIRECTV HR34' on ebay.


----------



## Drucifer

That was fast. Took just 10 days to reach eBay.


----------



## Shades228

markrogo said:


> Agreed. But for 2 years, I'd pay much less.
> 
> I did convince myself I could get one whenever and migrate it in, rather that trying to clean out a DVR overnight anyway.
> 
> Call me irrational, but me, the loyal customer, paying $300 more than the guy off the street with whom DirecTV doesn't have a 10+ year business relationship doesn't sit right. _This is how customers are lost_.
> 
> Thing is, whole home is $3 for me and $3 for the new guy. I don't feel shafted. I do feel nickel-and-dimed. But I'm not delusional; Comcast would nickel and dime me too. So would Uverse.


New customers need new equipment so they're going to get what the best option is for the company to save costs. It's just simple math. Go to another provider and you still don't have this box or one even the option to get a box with it's capabilities. You should be doing business with them for 10 years because it's the best option for you. That doesn't mean that you're entitled to anything other than what you pay for.

I was talking about the cost of the equipment not the monthly fee for whole home.


----------



## jmf243

Losi b said:


> I just ordered mine from VE. And now the waiting.


Are they taking orders and shipping again?


----------



## Losi b

jmf243 said:


> Are they taking orders and shipping again?


I asked Wendy how long before they receive thier next shipment, she couldn't say. I asked if it would be before the February rollout and she laughed and said definitely. She was very nice on the phone. I don't know when I'll get it but I know it's exciting every time I open my email.


----------



## thebishman

Guys, I'm installing what I need to be ready for my HR34 which I hope D will sell me at a reduced price in February. A SWIM 16 is on the way to replace my existing SWIM 8 and now I want to get a WCCK. 
A quick question: if I connect the WCCK via the coax from the SWIM16 to the HR34 will all other connected receivers in the system, (two HR24s and an H25), also be internet enabled from the single WCCK at the HR34? I understand that I could connect a WCCK to each receiver/dvr but am wondering/hoping that the other three would be able to access Directv Plus just from the WCCK at the HR34.
TIA for any advice,
Bish


----------



## bigtom

"thebishman" said:


> Guys, I'm installing what I need to be ready for my HR34 which I hope D will sell me at a reduced price in February. A SWIM 16 is on the way to replace my existing SWIM 8 and now I want to get a WCCK.
> A quick question: if I connect the WCCK via the coax from the SWIM16 to the HR34 will all other connected receivers in the system, (two HR24s and an H25), also be internet enabled from the single WCCK at the HR34? I understand that I could connect a WCCK to each receiver/dvr but am wondering/hoping that the other three would be able to access Directv Plus just from the WCCK at the HR34.
> TIA for any advice,
> Bish


With the SWM and installing the Wireless CCK as in-line, compatible receivers should be able to use the one single wireless connection kit.

See http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/WiFi_Deca/Connection_Kit_User_Manual.pdf on page 16 I think for this method.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jappleboy

Did you get the note from solid signal about not having any HR34 in stock.


----------



## JerseyBoy

I currently have 3 HRs and a very old SD receiver. I want to replace the SD receiver with a HR34. I know for that many HRs I will need to replace my SWiM 8 with a SWiM 16. My question is will all the HRs on the SWiM 16 be able to see each other via DECA?


----------



## dpeters11

jappleboy said:


> Did you get the note from solid signal about not having any HR34 in stock.


I did, though I also got an email from Jerry, whom I have been corresponding with, that they expect to ship more by Friday.


----------



## dpeters11

JerseyBoy said:


> I currently have 3 HRs and a very old SD receiver. I want to replace the SD receiver with a HR34. I know for that many HRs I will need to replace my SWiM 8 with a SWiM 16. My question is will all the HRs on the SWiM 16 be able to see each other via DECA?


As long as they all have DECA boxes (except for any HR24s and the HR34).


----------



## mrobson

I hope this is the appropiate thread for this quesiton. I'm a long time TIVO fan. One of those that that did not go for HD ... hoping for a TIVO HD box that would wow me (my sony sat-t60 still works like a champ) but that is not to be and I have given up. From what I have read here DirecTV's while having startup problems, have improved greatly..

So... I'v had a new home built and it is time to move up...It was built with the single line wiring installed (Yea! -- I won't run two seperate feeds into the next box.)

With the hopes that I will be able to get the HR34, I started looking at the Samsung TV's. According to DirecTV only the 6000 series are compatible with the HR34 (via RVU). I loged a question to Samsung support asking about the 7000 and 8000 series since they are also "Smart TV's".. Samsung support came back stating that yes these are also HR34 compatible. I logged a similar question to DirecTV and they would only say the 6000 series.

I realize that a firmware update may be required, but does anyone have further information/knowledge on 7000/8000 compatibility with the HR34?

(reader of these forums for a long time, first time to post)

Thanks --


----------



## inkahauts

"thebishman" said:


> Guys, I'm installing what I need to be ready for my HR34 which I hope D will sell me at a reduced price in February. A SWIM 16 is on the way to replace my existing SWIM 8 and now I want to get a WCCK.
> A quick question: if I connect the WCCK via the coax from the SWIM16 to the HR34 will all other connected receivers in the system, (two HR24s and an H25), also be internet enabled from the single WCCK at the HR34? I understand that I could connect a WCCK to each receiver/dvr but am wondering/hoping that the other three would be able to access Directv Plus just from the WCCK at the HR34.
> TIA for any advice,
> Bish


Yes.


----------



## inkahauts

"JerseyBoy" said:


> I currently have 3 HRs and a very old SD receiver. I want to replace the SD receiver with a HR34. I know for that many HRs I will need to replace my SWiM 8 with a SWiM 16. My question is will all the HRs on the SWiM 16 be able to see each other via DECA?


Yes


----------



## inkahauts

"mrobson" said:


> I hope this is the appropiate thread for this quesiton. I'm a long time TIVO fan. One of those that that did not go for HD ... hoping for a TIVO HD box that would wow me (my sony sat-t60 still works like a champ) but that is not to be and I have given up. From what I have read here DirecTV's while having startup problems, have improved greatly..
> 
> So... I'v had a new home built and it is time to move up...It was built with the single line wiring installed (Yea! -- I won't run two seperate feeds into the next box.)
> 
> With the hopes that I will be able to get the HR34, I started looking at the Samsung TV's. According to DirecTV only the 6000 series are compatible with the HR34 (via RVU). I loged a question to Samsung support asking about the 7000 and 8000 series since they are also "Smart TV's".. Samsung support came back stating that yes these are also HR34 compatible. I logged a similar question to DirecTV and they would only say the 6000 series.
> 
> I realize that a firmware update may be required, but does anyone have further information/knowledge on 7000/8000 compatibility with the HR34?
> 
> (reader of these forums for a long time, first time to post)
> 
> Thanks --


I haven seen any reports of it working with those models yet, but then they just got it working with the one, so it may take some time to find out for sure. I wouldn't expect it to till I see it actually working.


----------



## bobvick1983

It really would not make sense for it to work with only Samsung's 6000 series since the 7000 and 8000 series are higher end sets. Although stranger things have happened.


----------



## Drucifer

mrobson said:


> . . . .
> I realize that a firmware update may be required, but does anyone have further information/knowledge on 7000/8000 compatibility with the HR34?
> 
> (reader of these forums for a long time, first time to post)
> 
> Thanks --


Knowledge of what equipment actually going to be RVU compatible at this infancy stage is rather vague. There will probably be more public info after the 2012 CES Convention, that a few members here are going to attend.

So if you're in no rush, that's convention is only a month away.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

My AM21n, 2TB HDD and dock shipped today. Can't wait till Fridays install!!


----------



## TBlazer07

Maybe I am wrong, but reading some of these messages it seems some people are under the misunderstanding that the HR34 REQUIRES a Samsung RVU capable TV to work.

You can hook an HR34 directly to ANY TV (just like you do with an HR2x), RVU capability (or Samsung brand) is not needed. The HR34 is no different in that way from any other HR2X DVR. It's not a free standing server you have to hide in your closet.

You can get multi-room viewing with the HR34 with any TV that has just about any Hxx or HRxx receiver attached to it. Doesn't have to be a Samsung and doesn't require RVU.

You will pay the same $6/month fee "per TV" whether it is attached to an RVU ready TV or HR/H receiver or eventually to an RVU client.

If you're buying a new $2000+ TV for your main viewing area I don't know why one wouldn't just attach the HR34 directly to that TV w/HDMI and not worry about RVU compatibility. My feeling is that no matter how good RVU gets it won't be as good (as in as fast and as responsive) as having the actual receiver connected directly to your TV w/HDMI. 

Now if you're getting 2,3,or 4 $2000 Samsung TV's around your home that may be another story and may be worth considering RVU compatibility if you don't want to have a STB on each one but even if that were the case you would now have 1 box with one single point of failure so if it goes down you're without TV (which might be a good thing these days!  )


----------



## Alan Gordon

TBlazer07 said:


> If you're buying a new $2000+ TV for your main viewing area I don't know why one wouldn't just attach the HR34 directly to that TV w/HDMI and not worry about RVU compatibility. My feeling is that no matter how good RVU gets it won't be as good (as in as fast and as responsive) as having the actual receiver connected directly to your TV w/HDMI.
> 
> Now if you're getting 2,3,or 4 $2000 Samsung TV's around your home that may be another story and may be worth considering RVU compatibility if you don't want to have a STB on each one but even if that were the case you would now have 1 box with one single point of failure so if it goes down you're without TV (which might be a good thing these days!  )


Best Buy currently has two RVU Samsung TVs for $1000 or less... the cheaper model costing $899. I wouldn't be surprised to see Samsung offer a 32-inch model next year.

~Alan


----------



## Juanus

I am sorry if this has been discussed somewhere else, but I am unclear how the client TVs will "hook up" to the HR34. I see one HDMI port on the back that I assume you direct connect the main TV to. And there is one coax in for the dish. What am I missing?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Juanus said:


> I am sorry if this has been discussed somewhere else, but I am unclear how the client TVs will "hook up" to the HR34. I see one HDMI port on the back that I assume you direct connect the main TV to. And there is one coax in for the dish. What am I missing?


The coax will have the DECA protocol running over it to communicate with the HR34. basically, it's home network over coax (in its simplest term).


----------



## Juanus

Maybe I didnt phrase my question properly.
There is only one coax in... but no coax out that I can see.
There is an HDMI out that hooks into the main TV
How do the RVU TVs connect to the main box with no coax out?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Juanus said:


> Maybe I didnt phrase my question properly.
> There is only one coax in... but no coax out that I can see.
> There is an HDMI out that hooks into the main TV
> How do the RVU TVs connect to the main box with no coax out?


The DECA protocol is bi-directional. It will be output over the same wire. In a SWM system, you'll have a wire that goes from the dish to the SWM splitter, then to the individual receivers/clients. The DECA signal will feed back from the HR34 to the switch out to the other receivers/clients.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Juanus said:


> Maybe I didnt phrase my question properly.
> There is only one coax in... but no coax out that I can see.
> There is an HDMI out that hooks into the main TV
> How do the RVU TVs connect to the main box with no coax out?


You use a powered DECA (a green-label DECA with a power supply where you'd normally attach a receiver) and then, cat5 to the TV.


----------



## bobvick1983

I believe that he is asking how the TV (RVU Client) will "see" the HR34. This would be over the home network, correct? I.E. You would hook up the TV to an ethernet cable that is connected to the home network and then the TV will "see" the HR34 and then be able to receive a stream from the receiver.


----------



## grassfeeder

TBlazer07 said:


> Maybe I am wrong, but reading some of these messages it seems some people are under the misunderstanding that the HR34 REQUIRES a Samsung RVU capable TV to work.
> 
> You can hook an HR34 directly to ANY TV (just like you do with an HR2x), RVU capability (or Samsung brand) is not needed. The HR34 is no different in that way from any other HR2X DVR. It's not a free standing server you have to hide in your closet.
> 
> You can get multi-room viewing with the HR34 with any TV that has just about any Hxx or HRxx receiver attached to it. Doesn't have to be a Samsung and doesn't require RVU.
> 
> You will pay the same $6/month fee "per TV" whether it is attached to an RVU ready TV or HR/H receiver or eventually to an RVU client.
> 
> If you're buying a new $2000+ TV for your main viewing area I don't know why one wouldn't just attach the HR34 directly to that TV w/HDMI and not worry about RVU compatibility. My feeling is that no matter how good RVU gets it won't be as good (as in as fast and as responsive) as having the actual receiver connected directly to your TV w/HDMI.
> 
> Now if you're getting 2,3,or 4 $2000 Samsung TV's around your home that may be another story and may be worth considering RVU compatibility if you don't want to have a STB on each one but even if that were the case you would now have 1 box with one single point of failure so if it goes down you're without TV (which might be a good thing these days!  )


No, I think people are on the right track to be honest.

For myself, the HR34 is attractive for a few reasons - I have 3 TV's in my house. I have a 58" Samsung plasma as my main TV - I could care less about it being RVU compliant. The other 2 TV's are in bedrooms where making a box installed is not only aesthetically unpleasing, it's just not needed. I have two RVU compliant Samsung TV's in these two rooms for that very reason.

RVU isn't a concern for your main set (if that is where you house your HR34) - it's benefit is the other places. Having a wall mounted TV with no attachment to any other peripheral is paramount in clean design and function.

I'm just a ***** like that.....


----------



## thebishman

Thanks for the help re: the HR34 and the WCCK connectivity guys. Appreciated. WCCK now also on the way.
Bish


----------



## Stuart Sweet

bobvick1983 said:


> I believe that he is asking how the TV (RVU Client) will "see" the HR34. This would be over the home network, correct? I.E. You would hook up the TV to an ethernet cable that is connected to the home network and then the TV will "see" the HR34 and then be able to receive a stream from the receiver.


Not over the home network, over the same coax network used for Whole-Home. I didn't have any success hooking it up over ethernet at all. With coax it worked great.


----------



## Drucifer

Juanus said:


> Maybe I didnt phrase my question properly.
> There is only one coax in... but no coax out that I can see.
> There is an HDMI out that hooks into the main TV
> *How do the RVU TVs connect to the main box* with no coax out?


Via the coax in. It's two-way.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Solid Signal sent out emails explaining why orders haven't been fulfilled yet. This probably has something to do with the post on here of dropping SS and placing an order with VE and getting a unit shipped already.

I have to admit I'm thinking of canceling. Not to switch to VE, but just to drop it altogether and wait for the proper rollout in February.


----------



## ronkuba

Someone paid $533 for a leased HR34 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-D...aultDomain_0&hash=item3cc0037e6b#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Drucifer

ronkuba said:


> Someone paid $533 for a leased HR34
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-D...aultDomain_0&hash=item3cc0037e6b#ht_500wt_922


And proud doing so.


----------



## ronkuba

Drucifer said:


> And proud doing so.


If I would have known that I would have sold you mine


----------



## Mike Bertelson

ronkuba said:


> Someone paid $533 for a leased HR34
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-D...aultDomain_0&hash=item3cc0037e6b#ht_500wt_922


Wow! That seems a bit excessive...to each his/her own.

Mike


----------



## inkahauts

"bobvick1983" said:


> It really would not make sense for it to work with only Samsung's 6000 series since the 7000 and 8000 series are higher end sets. Although stranger things have happened.


You don't know when those units where actually engineered, could be that the 6000s where engineered after the others, and was the first one that could incorporate some particular thing that would allow for rvu capability. I do expect that all of their next revamped lineup will probably be compatible though, but again, you never know. I suspect in a couple weeks at ces, we will all find out more info about rvu clients built into products.


----------



## dpeters11

"flipptyfloppity" said:


> Solid Signal sent out emails explaining why orders haven't been fulfilled yet. This probably has something to do with the post on here of dropping SS and placing an order with VE and getting a unit shipped already.
> 
> I have to admit I'm thinking of canceling. Not to switch to VE, but just to drop it altogether and wait for the proper rollout in February.


That and the President of Solid Signal knows we've gotten mixed signals from them, some reps saying they haven't shipped any out. He emailed me today that they expect to send out more by Friday, but I don't know how many.


----------



## Herdfan

"Mike Bertelson" said:


> Wow! That seems a bit excessive...to each his/her own.
> 
> Mike


But compared to what? That is just slightly over half of what a dual tuner HR-10 cost back with 2003 dollars. And this thing has 5 tuners and MRV.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Stuart Sweet said:


> Not over the home network, over the same coax network used for Whole-Home.* I didn't have any success hooking it up over ethernet at all. With coax it worked great*.


Thought you were trying it via powerline before....Would of thought direct ethernet from router/switch to TV to work just as good as having the coax->deca dongle->ethernet->tv would....


----------



## Iceman5000

"Mike Bertelson" said:


> Wow! That seems a bit excessive...to each his/her own.
> 
> Mike


Someone else with more Dollars than Sense!!!


----------



## Herdfan

"Iceman5000" said:


> Someone else with more Dollars than Sense!!!


Would you say the same thing if DirecTV had priced it at $599?

There are too many people around that don't remember the HR-10 per-order. There was a list that must have had 500-600 people on it that had per-ordered the HR-10. And that was just with VE. I had a pre-order with SS and BestBuy. Both got fulfilled and I sold my BB unit to a fellow forum member at cost.

And this was for a $999 unit. In 2004 (not 2003 as I previously stated) dollars.


----------



## Davenlr

I paid something like $850 I think, for my first 18" dish and 1 tuner non-dvr RCA receiver, so I cant fault someone for paying above retail for something they want now  Paid $1200 for my first VCR too. And it had TWO speeds, and blank tapes were $20 haha.


----------



## Iceman5000

"Herdfan" said:


> Would you say the same thing if DirecTV had priced it at $599?
> 
> There are too many people around that don't remember the HR-10 per-order. There was a list that must have had 500-600 people on it that had per-ordered the HR-10. And that was just with VE. I had a pre-order with SS and BestBuy. Both got fulfilled and I sold my BB unit to a fellow forum member at cost.
> 
> And this was for a $999 unit. In 2004 (not 2003 as I previously stated) dollars.


Yes, but you owned that receiver, and could sell it, modify it, and do what you wanted with it. This is a LEASED receiver, that must be returned to DTV if you deactivate it.


----------



## Drew2k

Iceman5000 said:



> Someone else with more Dollars than Sense!!!





Herdfan said:


> Would you say the same thing if DirecTV had priced it at $599?
> 
> There are too many people around that don't remember the HR-10 per-order. There was a list that must have had 500-600 people on it that had per-ordered the HR-10. And that was just with VE. I had a pre-order with SS and BestBuy. Both got fulfilled and I sold my BB unit to a fellow forum member at cost.
> 
> And this was for a $999 unit. In 2004 (not 2003 as I previously stated) dollars.


Past prices aren't really relevant though, when today the new HR24 can be had from DIRECTV for considerably less than the eBay price. That to me is where the "more dollars than sense" sentiment seems to come in.

I want an HR34, but I'll wait until I can get it from DIRECTV - it's not worth the premium I'd pay to get it on eBay today.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Herdfan said:


> Would you say the same thing if DirecTV had priced it at $599?
> 
> There are too many people around that don't remember the HR-10 per-order. There was a list that must have had 500-600 people on it that had per-ordered the HR-10. And that was just with VE. I had a pre-order with SS and BestBuy. Both got fulfilled and I sold my BB unit to a fellow forum member at cost.
> 
> And this was for a $999 unit. In 2004 (not 2003 as I previously stated) dollars.


The thing is, the cost of the HR10-250 was $999. The cost of the HR34 is $399... and is being sold at that price from SS and VE. A little over a month from now, you'll be able to get it from DirecTV... possibly at a discount.

If the person has the money to spend on it, and can justify the price, good for them, but even if I was a billionaire, I'd order it for $399 or (most likely) wait until February...



Davenlr said:


> I paid something like $850 I think, for my first 18" dish and 1 tuner non-dvr RCA receiver, so I cant fault someone for paying above retail for something they want now  Paid $1200 for my first VCR too. And it had TWO speeds, and blank tapes were $20 haha.


$550 is what we paid... I think. 1st generation RCA receiver...

~Alan


----------



## Davenlr

Alan Gordon said:


> If the person has the money to spend on it, and can justify the price, good for them, but even if I was a billionaire, I'd order it for $399 or (most likely) wait until February...
> 
> $550 is what we paid... I think. 1st generation RCA receiver...
> 
> ~Alan


This may sound really stupid, but I looked through the catalogs, all the new gadgets, tablets, you name it. I found two things I wanted for Christmas, the HR34 and a Canon digital SLR camera. I figured I would use the camera a few times a year, spend way to much on lenses, and get pictures marginally better than my point and shoot. The HR34 I would use every day, never have to worry about getting bumped off a live show for a "scheduled recording". Did I need it? Probably not. But I was my Christmas present to myself (my parents just give me money, cuz they have no clue what to get me) 

I have always been a sucker for new tech stuff, and thought it would be fun to CE the HR34, and go through its paces, plus I really missed PIP during sports.

I love the HR24, so the 34 was a perfect complement to it. Had it been more that $399 though, I would have waited too, and been taking Christmas pictures with a Canon camera


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Davenlr said:


> Paid $1200 for my first VCR too.


Whats a VCR? 

I paid $500.00? for my first Hi-Fi stereo 4 head VCR in 1988. Found tapes on sale for .99¢ a piece at hardware store one year, I bought a case of them.


----------



## spartanstew

Iceman5000 said:


> Someone else with more Dollars than Sense!!!


For certain.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Davenlr said:


> This may sound really stupid, but I looked through the catalogs, all the new gadgets, tablets, you name it. I found two things I wanted for Christmas, the HR34 and a Canon digital SLR camera. I figured I would use the camera a few times a year, spend way to much on lenses, and get pictures marginally better than my point and shoot. The HR34 I would use every day, never have to worry about getting bumped off a live show for a "scheduled recording". Did I need it? Probably not. But I was my Christmas present to myself (my parents just give me money, cuz they have no clue what to get me)
> 
> I have always been a sucker for new tech stuff, and thought it would be fun to CE the HR34, and go through its paces, plus I really missed PIP during sports.
> 
> I love the HR24, so the 34 was a perfect complement to it. Had it been more that $399 though, I would have waited too, and been taking Christmas pictures with a Canon camera


Nothing wrong with that. 

However, you were smart to pay $399 for a $399 item if you wanted to go ahead and get it.

I'm chomping at the bit for one, but $399 is _WAY TOO RICH_ for my blood these days... heck, my Christmas bonus isn't even enough to afford one (_assuming_ I'll even get one this year), and even if it was, I do not need to spend it on the HR34. However, come next year, I will definitely be attempting to get a deal on one. Bonus... the HD GUI will most likely be out then...

I am no longer hoping for the exchange program that was rumored... 

In the meantime, I get to live vicariously... 

~Alan


----------



## Davenlr

TheRatPatrol said:


> Whats a VCR?
> 
> I paid $500.00? for my first Hi-Fi stereo 4 head VCR in 1988. Found tapes on sale for .99¢ a piece at hardware store one year, I bought a case of them.


Mine was a mono top loader with SP and LP speeds, and was $1200 in 1977. I remember the first movie I bought was Star Wars, and I was in the Air Force stationed in Panama Canal Zone. I played that movie for friends, and people I didnt even know who heard about it and dropped by my barracks room every night for a month. They brought the rum and coke, I played the movie. On a 12" Sony Trinitron


----------



## crownman6

Had an issue with the HR34. My other receivers (HR24s) were not seeing the HR34 for Whole Home purposes. Called DTV. Was immediately transfered to case management. They were extremely helpful (reset all receivers). They also opened a file and will be following up with me in 4 days to make sure all is well with the HR34. I was told they are keeping close tabs on the HR34 before full distribution in February. Guess that is why they are not giving old subscribers (like me - since 1994) first dibs. They want to be sure that these babies work.


----------



## Drucifer

crownman6 said:


> *Had an issue with the HR34. My other receivers (HR24s)* were not seeing the HR34 for Whole Home purposes. Called DTV. Was immediately transfered to case management. They were extremely helpful (reset all receivers). They also opened a file and will be following up with me in 4 days to make sure all is well with the HR34. I was told they are keeping close tabs on the HR34 before full distribution in February. Guess that is why they are not giving old subscribers (like me - since 1994) first dibs. They want to be sure that these babies work.


That's 9 tuners there at least. Did they put in a SWiM-16?


----------



## markrogo

Alan Gordon said:


> The thing is, the cost of the HR10-250 was $999. \


And really at the time, worth every penny.


----------



## WestDC

Davenlr said:


> I paid something like $850 I think, for my first 18" dish and 1 tuner non-dvr RCA receiver, so I cant fault someone for paying above retail for something they want now  Paid $1200 for my first VCR too. And it had TWO speeds, and blank tapes were $20 haha.


 Same for For me that was 1981 dollars -Panasonic VHS -6hrs vrs the Beta war 5hrs :lol:
AH-Those were the days


----------



## Alan Gordon

markrogo said:


> And really at the time, worth every penny.


I couldn't afford it, so I got by with some SD TiVos and a Hughes HTL-HD. However, had I could, I probably would have felt that way myself.

I guess I'm lucky in that regard. While I would _*LOVE*_ an HR34 for the five tuners, 100 Series Links, and 1TB drive, I'm very happy with the HR24-100s I own. The HR34 may do it better, but it (the HR24-100) gives me most every feature I really want, so I'm not impatient about the wait.

~Alan


----------



## I WANT MORE

My 34 was unresponsive again yesterday afternoon. Had to pull power. 

How much do you think I paid for my first BluRay player?


----------



## TBlazer07

Alan Gordon said:


> The thing is, the cost of the HR10-250 was $999. The cost of the HR34 is $399... and is being sold at that price from SS and VE. A little over a month from now, you'll be able to get it from DirecTV... possibly at a discount.
> 
> If the person has the money to spend on it, and can justify the price, good for them, but even if I was a billionaire, I'd order it for $399 or (most likely) wait until February...
> 
> $550 is what we paid... I think. 1st generation RCA receiver...
> 
> ~Alan


Minor difference. Hr10-250's were (until the very end) owned and you could resell it for something, the HR34 is leased and you will have to write off your $399 at the end. I paid $399 and $299 for my HR10's from DirecTV and ended up getting back about half after all was said and done from selling one and parting out the other. You don't "buy" the HR34 from VE or SS you lease it.


----------



## Herdfan

TBlazer07 said:


> Minor difference. Hr10-250's were (until the very end) owned and you could resell it for something, the HR34 is leased and you will have to write off your $399 at the end. I paid $399 and $299 for my HR10's from DirecTV and ended up getting back about half after all was said and done from selling one and parting out the other. You don't "buy" the HR34 from VE or SS you lease it.


Point taken, but even if you paid $599 on ebay for a leased HR-34, you still might end up paying less for the "use" than you would have for the original HR-10. Think about paying $999 and then being able to sell it 5 years later. You would still have to have sold it for $399 to be equal.


----------



## thepoloman33

I often use the DirecTV iPhone app to schedule recordings. When recording sports, I add 1.5 hours of padding.

I'm getting an error that says "Unsupported Receiver: The following receiver(s) do not support padding" whenever I attempt to record to HR34. Has anyone seen this before?

Thanks,

-Matt


----------



## wco81

How did you get an HR34 in Los Gatos, a new D* subscriber?


----------



## thepoloman33

Ordered from Value Electronics a few weeks ago. Great company BTW.


----------



## mjwagner

Has their been any indication as to when the HD GUI will begin to roll out to the HR34's?


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Not that ive read.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

mjwagner said:


> Has their been any indication as to when the HD GUI will begin to roll out to the HR34's?


I have not heard a thing.


----------



## Drucifer

mjwagner said:


> Has their been any indication as to when the HD GUI will begin to roll out to the HR34's?





Scott Kocourek said:


> I have not heard a thing.


How long did DirecTV work on the H/HR2x HDGUI? A year? How long has the HR34 been out? A few months when counting the test group. All that adds up to it will be a while for the HMC HR34 HDGUI to reach the masses.


----------



## F1 Fan

Dont forget that with RVU there are more variables involved in coding it too - and in testing. So I wouldnt expect it for a long time yet.


----------



## dpeters11

I don't think you can base it on how long they worked on it on the other boxes. We know they're using fairly high builds internally. I'd be surprised if it doesn't show up in the first quarter.


----------



## Drucifer

bruserinc said:


> Just tried to sign up for D* over the phone. Wanted the new HR34 receiver. Chick tried to tell me that I *NEEDED* a Samsung smart TV for it to work (which I have) and all the other TVs need to be the same way (which aren't)! What kind of BS is that? Asked to speak to someone higher up, the guy I talked with told me the same thing. What kind of info is D* feeding these people?!
> 
> Haha. Lost me as a customer. Idiots.


Nearing two weeks and the bogus _Samsung Only_ still continues inside the sales dept.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

HDGUI is the LAST thing Im worried about.


----------



## Alkettory

I WANT MORE said:


> My 34 was unresponsive again yesterday afternoon. Had to pull power.


I've had this happen twice to my HR34 in the past two days.

The first time it was Monday, when the D* Tech was testing it after installing my SWM 16. The HR34 crashed, and the Tech pulled the plug t get it to come back.

Then, Tuesday, at a time when HR34 was not being used, it seemed to have completely powered itself off. It would not power up until I pulled the plug and plugged it back in.


----------



## Drucifer

Alkettory said:


> I've had this happen twice to my HR34 in the past two days.
> 
> The first time it was Monday, when the D* Tech was testing it after installing my SWM 16. The HR34 crashed, and the Tech pulled the plug t get it to come back.
> 
> Then, Tuesday, at a time when HR34 was not being used, it seemed to have completely powered itself off. *It would not power up until I pulled the plug* and plugged it back in.


RBR wouldn't do it?

Sounds like a defective power jack.

Anyway call all HMC issues in as I've read DirecTV is keeping track of all HR34 issues.


----------



## LameLefty

Drucifer said:


> RBR wouldn't do it?
> 
> Sounds like a defective power jack.


Not likely.

There have been many instances over the years where pulling the plug and allowing the unit to sit for anywhere from 30 seconds to 30 minutes has been SOP for resolving unresponsiveness in the HR2x boxes. That's become much less common in the last few years granted, but it's still not unheard of.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Drucifer said:


> RBR wouldn't do it?
> 
> Sounds like a defective power jack.
> 
> Anyway call all HMC issues in as I've read DirecTV is keeping track of all HR34 issues.


Do they not track all box issues not just HR34 specific???..... I mean im sure they dont want/need people calling in with the little graphical glitches that are in it and stuff like that. And as for major issues I would only assume they are tracking them just as they are with every other box they have out. Shouldn't act any different in reporting issues compared to other boxes.


----------



## Drucifer

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Do they not track all box issues not just HR34 specific???.....


Only saw post regarding the HR34. It why when you call in they are supposed to be sending you to _Case Management_, the supposing employees with more DirecTV knowledge, when you mention *HMC*.

The double expensive HMC with its 5-tuners, PIP and RVU are all new stuff. I would think upper management would want more than the average report on its issues.


----------



## mterchila

Yesterday evening there was a post in this thread about some alternate online retailers selling the HR34 - specifically usadigitalhd.com.

I called them this morning and talked to William to confirm they had the HR34 in-stock, which they did. I promptly bit the bullet and cancelled my order with Solid Signal (which was placed on 12/5) and placed an order with them.

I wish I would've done it sooner - I already have the tracking number and it's scheduled to be delivered on Friday. 

I'm very happy with their service thus far.


----------



## Drucifer

mterchila said:


> Yesterday evening there was a post in this thread about some alternate online retailers selling the HR34 - specifically *usadigitalhd.com.*
> 
> I called them this morning and talked to William to confirm they had the HR34 in-stock, which they did. I promptly bit the bullet and cancelled my order with Solid Signal (which was placed on 12/5) and placed an order with them.
> 
> I wish I would've done it sooner - I already have the tracking number and it's scheduled to be delivered on Friday.
> 
> I'm very happy with their service thus far.


The price there has steadily risen. It was 389. Then 394. And now it is at 398.


----------



## mterchila

Drucifer said:


> The price there has steadily risen. It was 389. Then 394. And now it is at 398.


I got mine for $394.


----------



## acer505

I got mine for $389.And just got my tracking number.Sweet


----------



## JerseyBoy

I ordered from USADigitalHD last night. Got tracking number this morning and HR34 and SWM-16 will be here tomorrow. Paid 394.99 for the HR34


----------



## Losi b

Thanks for the heads up on USDIGITALHD. I just ordered mine with the extra rf antenae and next day shipping. I called VE to cancel my order with them and Robert said, it may have already shipped. Nice potential problem, I may have 2 34's soon. . I'm not worried about the price, I'm just happy to know that I have one,minimum on the way. I had my Panasonic 50GT30 installed last Sunday and have been watching it in sd. This will be my first hd setup. I'm very excited.


----------



## Drucifer

Losi b said:


> . . . . I had my *Panasonic 50GT30 installed last Sunday and have been watching it in sd.* This will be my first hd setup. I'm very excited.


You have no HD Receivers?


----------



## Losi b

Drucifer said:


> You have no HD Receivers?


Nope, the 34 will be my first. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## azarby

Does anyone know if VE is able to ship any additional HR34s this week?


----------



## dsw2112

Losi b said:


> Nope, the 34 will be my first. I'm pretty excited.


Do you have a SWM setup?


----------



## Losana

Robert, I ordered mine last Monday and I called VE today and the lady that answered was not sure about my order and told me to call next week. I'm not in a rush but are you filling out orders before last Monday 12/12/11 with tomorrows shipment?


----------



## crownman6

Drucifer said:


> That's 9 tuners there at least. Did they put in a SWiM-16?


Have a SWiM-16. All I needed to do was reset ALL the receivers.


----------



## Alkettory

Drucifer said:


> RBR wouldn't do it?


Please excuse my ignorance, but what is "RBR"?


----------



## I WANT MORE

Red Button Reset.


----------



## Losi b

dsw2112 said:


> Do you have a SWM setup?


No, my dish, wires and all equipment is from a 2001 install date.


----------



## dpeters11

You're going to need more than an HR34. You'll need SWM, a new dish etc. Depending on what other boxes you have, they may need replaced as well.


----------



## spurbs

What will the price be for existing customers when it hits wide release in February? Still $399 or will we get the $99 price they are offering to new customers?


----------



## RunnerFL

spurbs said:


> What will the price be for existing customers when it hits wide release in February? Still $399 or will we get the $99 price they are offering to new customers?


It hasn't been announced but my guess is $399. Existing subs won't get it for $99.


----------



## acer505

His there a rebate paper inside the box of the H34 ?


----------



## Drucifer

acer505 said:


> Is there a rebate paper inside the box of the H34 ?


Not in my HMC box.


----------



## dpeters11

Update from Solid Signal, they will be receiving a "small amount" tomorrow.


----------



## eball

What is the best way to connect a system that includes one HR34 and 4 additional HD-DVRs, so that all are connected to the whole-home network and still have independent dual-tuner capability? I have a SWM16, but I'm thinking that's not enough?


----------



## dpeters11

That should be 13 tuners. 5 for the HR34 and two for each of the DVRs. If those are your only boxes, a 16 is large enough.


----------



## dsw2112

Losi b said:


> No, my dish, wires and all equipment is from a 2001 install date.





dpeters11 said:


> You're going to need more than an HR34. You'll need SWM, a new dish etc. Depending on what other boxes you have, they may need replaced as well.


As *dpeters* mentioned, you're going to need a few more items to get that HR34 up and running.


----------



## eball

dpeters11 said:


> That should be 13 tuners. 5 for the HR34 and two for each of the DVRs. If those are your only boxes, a 16 is large enough.


I think I asked the question poorly. I know there are enough tuners on the 16 for my setup, but will all 13 be able to share the same network for the whole-home service? My understanding is that each "port" on the 16 supports 8 tuners and two ports won't share the whole-home service -- is that incorrect?


----------



## F1 Fan

eball said:


> I think I asked the question poorly. I know there are enough tuners on the 16 for my setup, but will all 13 be able to share the same network for the whole-home service? My understanding is that each "port" on the 16 supports 8 tuners and two ports won't share the whole-home service -- is that incorrect?


I am not quite sure what you are asking, I think you may be confusing some legacy ports on the SWM16.

I had mine upgraded today. I have a SWM16. On one port I have an HR34 and an H25, on the other I have an HR24 and 2 H25s. (I know it is 6 on one and 4 on the other but there is a location reason for this).

All can see each other and play from the HR34 and 24.


----------



## Steve

eball said:


> I think I asked the question poorly. I know there are enough tuners on the 16 for my setup, but will all 13 be able to share the same network for the whole-home service? My understanding is that each "port" on the 16 supports 8 tuners and two ports won't share the whole-home service -- is that incorrect?


The "dual SWM-8's" inside a SWM-16 do see each other, for the purposes of WHDVR service.


----------



## eball

F1 Fan said:


> I am not quite sure what you are asking, I think you may be confusing some legacy ports on the SWM16.
> 
> I had mine upgraded today. I have a SWM16. On one port I have an HR34 and an H25, on the other I have an HR24 and 2 H25s. (I know it is 6 on one and 4 on the other but there is a location reason for this).
> 
> All can see each other and play from the HR34 and 24.


Yes, I know my question is odd. I currently have 5 HD-DVRs and the tech who installed the SWM16 told me the 5th one wouldn't be able to share the whole-home network. I didn't understand it either. Your results are good to hear, though. Once I get my HR34 I'll try it out and hopefully get the same result. I'll either have 5 and 8 or 7 and 6. Thanks for the response.


----------



## dsw2112

eball said:


> I think I asked the question poorly. I know there are enough tuners on the 16 for my setup, but will all 13 be able to share the same network for the whole-home service? My understanding is that each "port" on the 16 supports 8 tuners and two ports won't share the whole-home service -- is that incorrect?


A SWM16 is two SWM8's with a DECA crossover (to allow whole home between the two ports.) Your whole home will be just fine on a SWM16.


----------



## dsw2112

eball said:


> Yes, I know my question is odd. I currently have 5 HD-DVRs and the tech who installed the SWM16 told me the 5th one wouldn't be able to share the whole-home network. I didn't understand it either. Your results are good to hear, though. Once I get my HR34 I'll try it out and hopefully get the same result. I'll either have 5 and 8 or 7 and 6. Thanks for the response.


Your tech was incorrect. Can you see all 5 DVR's currently? If not, something is hooked up incorrectly.


----------



## eball

dsw2112 said:


> Your tech was incorrect. Can you see all 5 DVR's currently? If not, something is hooked up incorrectly.


I can only see the 5th by connecting it wirelessly. Something must be hooked up incorrectly as you suggest, and when I get home today I'll check it out.

I appreciate all the responses.


----------



## F1 Fan

eball said:


> I can only see the 5th by connecting it wirelessly. Something must be hooked up incorrectly as you suggest, and when I get home today I'll check it out.
> 
> I appreciate all the responses.


Are you SURE you have a SWM16? Sounds very much like he put a SWM8 up and connected the other by the legacy ports. Does one of these HDDVRs still have 2 cabled and BBCs in it?

What models are your HDDVRs? HR20,21,22,23, 24?


----------



## David Ortiz

eball said:


> I can only see the 5th by connecting it wirelessly. Something must be hooked up incorrectly as you suggest, and when I get home today I'll check it out.
> 
> I appreciate all the responses.


Some installers were mistakenly putting Band Stop Filters on the SWiM-16 outputs. I'd check for those.


----------



## WestDC

I remember reading that the MRV Play list is limited to 4 or 5 HDDVR Receivers. 

That may be what he ment.


----------



## dsw2112

eball said:


> I can only see the 5th by connecting it wirelessly. Something must be hooked up incorrectly as you suggest, and when I get home today I'll check it out.
> 
> I appreciate all the responses.


Yep, something is wrong... You'd need to post specifics on your setup, but I would start with the "5th" as it appears to be the one not being seen. What model receiver is it (if you can recall?)


----------



## eball

F1 Fan said:


> Are you SURE you have a SWM16? Sounds very much like he put a SWM8 up and connected the other by the legacy ports. Does one of these HDDVRs still have 2 cabled and BBCs in it?
> 
> What models are your HDDVRs? HR20,21,22,23, 24?


It's a 16, I'm certain. My models are two HR20-700s, two HR24s, and I think the 5th is a HR22.


----------



## LameLefty

WestDC said:


> I remember reading that the MRV Play list is limited to 4 or 5 HDDVR Receivers.
> 
> That may be what he ment.


That's not correct, either.


----------



## dsw2112

eball said:


> It's a 16, I'm certain. My models are two HR20-700s, two HR24s, and I think the 5th is a HR22.


It's probably something simple. If it's an HR22 then I'd first check that is has a DECA (and that DECA is functioning.) You mentioned that it has connected wirelessly, so that would rule out a problem with the NIC. There was a story where a tech ran out of DECA's and told the customer that one receiver wouldn't work on whole home...


----------



## eball

dsw2112 said:


> It's probably something simple. If it's an HR22 then I'd first check that is has a DECA (and that DECA is functioning.) You mentioned that it has connected wirelessly, so that would rule out a problem with the NIC. There was a story where a tech ran out of DECA's and told the customer that one receiver wouldn't work on whole home...


Gotcha. Signing off now but I'll check my setup later today and report back. Thanks again.


----------



## F1 Fan

eball said:


> It's a 16, I'm certain. My models are two HR20-700s, two HR24s, and I think the 5th is a HR22.


OK

1. Check all HR20s and 22s have the White Deca box on them. (HR24 does not need it)
2. Make sure the HR24 does not have an ethernet cable connected.
3. If #1 and #2 are ok then swap a white deca from a good HDDVR to the bad one. If the problem moves with the box you have a bad deca. Otherwise there is a problem with either cables to and from the deca or with the SWM16.


----------



## xtremeflyer

Can't wait to call my MDU provider and tell them I've added an HR-34 and that they need to come out and make sure I have a whole SWM8 to myself (HR34+HR22+H24). Any service outside of my home is free, inside the home its an $80 truck roll, plus they more than likely would have tacked on extra install charges (they tried to do that with the Whole Home).. Now I'll just call up and say my receivers don't have all their available tuners and they'll have to come out for free.


----------



## dsw2112

xtremeflyer said:


> Can't wait to call my MDU provider and tell them I've added an HR-34 and that they need to come out and make sure I have a whole SWM8 to myself (HR34+HR22+H24). Any service outside of my home is free, inside the home its an $80 truck roll, plus they more than likely would have tacked on extra install charges (they tried to do that with the Whole Home).. Now I'll just call up and say my receivers don't have all their available tuners and they'll have to come out for free.


Did you check with your MDU before "purchasing" the HR34?


----------



## xtremeflyer

None of their business really. There's nothing in my contract or in the HOAs contract (I'm the president) that says we cannot get our equipment from outside of the MDU provider. I'll hook it up and activate it with DirecTV, and then if not all my tuners are available, I'll call them up to troubleshoot.

We were sacked with this MDU provider by the developer. I've actually had a meeting with the VP of the company and told them we didn't want their service, we'd be better off with individual dishes (we are a community of 32, 8 4-unit buildings. They put 2 dishes on each building (for international). Yet we only have 9 subscribers. So we actually have more dishes than subscribers and I told them we wanted out. He said, sorry, no go, have to wait the 5 years. We still have a year and a half left.

The contract says that they have to be able to provide everything that any other DirecTV provider has available. I asked if they had any HR34s and they said no. So if they want to argue with me that I can't have an HR34, I'll just point out they are in violation of their contract and I'll recommend termination to the board. Did I mention it's a 3 person board and we all have DirectV and all want the MDU provider gone? Yea.


----------



## Laxguy

Sounds like "a wrap". Cool!

Btw, did you mean "saddled"?
In Brit terms you are "sacking" the company.....


----------



## eball

David Ortiz said:


> Some installers were mistakenly putting Band Stop Filters on the SWiM-16 outputs. I'd check for those.


Bingo. The installer had connected the power inserter through one of the SWM ports rather than the power port, and then had a BSF going into the splitter. Also, there was no DECA on the HR22 (something I should have noticed earlier). I re-configured the SWM so the power inserter is now attached to the middle (power) port, the splitter (sans BSF) is attached to one SWM port, and from the other SWM port I'm just running a single HDDVR.

All are now connected and "see" each other from a whole-home perspective.

I just need to get another splitter for when the HR34 arrives.

Thanks again, everyone, for leading me through the steps needed to solve the mystery.


----------



## inkahauts

"RunnerFL" said:


> It hasn't been announced but my guess is $399. Existing subs won't get it for $99.


I'm hoping it's like all other things DirecTV and depends on the account.


----------



## inkahauts

"WestDC" said:


> I remember reading that the MRV Play list is limited to 4 or 5 HDDVR Receivers.
> 
> That may be what he ment.


I have seven dvrs right now, and they all see each others playlists, so that is not true.


----------



## inkahauts

"xtremeflyer" said:


> None of their business really. There's nothing in my contract or in the HOAs contract (I'm the president) that says we cannot get our equipment from outside of the MDU provider. I'll hook it up and activate it with DirecTV, and then if not all my tuners are available, I'll call them up to troubleshoot.
> 
> We were sacked with this MDU provider by the developer. I've actually had a meeting with the VP of the company and told them we didn't want their service, we'd be better off with individual dishes (we are a community of 32, 8 4-unit buildings. They put 2 dishes on each building (for international). Yet we only have 9 subscribers. So we actually have more dishes than subscribers and I told them we wanted out. He said, sorry, no go, have to wait the 5 years. We still have a year and a half left.
> 
> The contract says that they have to be able to provide everything that any other DirecTV provider has available. I asked if they had any HR34s and they said no. So if they want to argue with me that I can't have an HR34, I'll just point out they are in violation of their contract and I'll recommend termination to the board. Did I mention it's a 3 person board and we all have DirectV and all want the MDU provider gone? Yea.


That sounds like the greatest hoa I have ever heard of!


----------



## inkahauts

"eball" said:


> Bingo. The installer had connected the power inserter through one of the SWM ports rather than the power port, and then had a BSF going into the splitter. Also, there was no DECA on the HR22 (something I should have noticed earlier). I re-configured the SWM so the power inserter is now attached to the middle (power) port, the splitter (sans BSF) is attached to one SWM port, and from the other SWM port I'm just running a single HDDVR.
> 
> All are now connected and "see" each other from a whole-home perspective.
> 
> I just need to get another splitter for when the HR34 arrives.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone, for leading me through the steps needed to solve the mystery.


Did you have an extra deca you hooked up? You can actually run the power inserter thorough one of the swim ports. ( its labeled for it) The bsf is needed for any non deca built in ( so to speak) receiver that does not have a deca connected to it. So really, it sounds like he just didn't know the swim 16 has a crossover for the two ports for deca traffic, because otherwise it seems he hooked everything up right based on his actual knowledge of the system. So close, yet so annoyingly not right on his part.


----------



## RxMan1

mterchila said:


> Yesterday evening there was a post in this thread about some alternate online retailers selling the HR34 - specifically usadigitalhd.com.
> 
> I wish I would've done it sooner - I already have the tracking number and it's scheduled to be delivered on Friday.
> 
> I'm very happy with their service thus far.


I ordered from them today with 2 day service. The good news is that I had a tracking number about 4 hours later. The bad news is that the tracking number is showing a Tuesday delivery. Bummer. I was hoping for a xmas install.


----------



## Davenlr

Have to specify Sat Delivery if you order on Thurs or they always deliver the following week. Been there. They dont count the day of the order/pickup as one of the two days


----------



## RxMan1

Davenlr said:


> Have to specify Sat Delivery if you order on Thurs or they always deliver the following week. Been there. They dont count the day of the order/pickup as one of the two days


There was no option to specify Saturday delivery. I know what you are saying, but have no idea how I would have done it.


----------



## DBSNewbie

WestDC said:


> I remember reading that the MRV Play list is limited to 4 or 5 HDDVR Receivers.
> 
> That may be what he ment.





LameLefty said:


> That's not correct, either.





inkahauts said:


> I have seven dvrs right now, and they all see each others playlists, so that is not true.


Yes. More than 5 DVRs can be on the same network; however, the confusion of the 5 DVR limit is probably due to the fact that the Whole Home Status Screen only shows a total of 5 "Networked DVRs".

I also recall reading somewhere that there is a limit of 10 DVR servers for MRV. That's not true, either, as I have 11 HD DVRs, including an HR34 and all playlists can be seen by each receiver, even though the Whole Home Status Screen only shows the aforementioned 5 Networked DVRs.


----------



## Davenlr

RxMan1 said:


> There was no option to specify Saturday delivery. I know what you are saying, but have no idea how I would have done it.


Depends who is shipping it, and what shipper they use. The cost would be out of this world anyway. Cost us $80 for a next day envelope with a part for a customers machine yesterday, so I can just imagine what Saturday would cost.


----------



## JerseyBoy

Fedex just delivered my HR34 from USADigitalHD. There is no access card with it. Is that normal for a HR34?


----------



## dpeters11

All receivers need an access card.


----------



## Drew2k

JerseyBoy said:


> Fedex just delivered my HR34 from USADigitalHD. There is no access card with it. Is that normal for a HR34?


Normally "new" receivers are shipped with them, but I'm not familiar with this shipper.

Access Cards are usually in a separate cellophane envelope with new equipment. Check all the material in the box - see if it's taped to anything.

if it's not there, call the place you bought and ask them to expedite it to you. If they don't have it and didn't disclose that in their sales you should have grounds to return the DVR, but if you want to keep it and the seller doesn't have the card, you'll have to call DIRECTV and pay $20 to DIRECTV to send a card.


----------



## Davenlr

My HR34's access card was in a cellophane wrapper in the box with the DVR and power cord. The other cables were in a separate package. I got mine from VE. In addition, the card number and RID were on a label on the box.


----------



## JerseyBoy

JerseyBoy said:


> Fedex just delivered my HR34 from USADigitalHD. There is no access card with it. Is that normal for a HR34?


False alarm. It fell on the floor and went under the table when I was unpacking.


----------



## Davenlr

You were really ripping into it eh?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"JerseyBoy" said:


> False alarm. It fell on the floor and went under the table when I was unpacking.


Phew! I'm sure we've all had that feeling when looking for something that's suppose to be there.


----------



## JerseyBoy

Davenlr said:


> You were really ripping into it eh?


FedEx showed up at 6:50pm just as dinner was going on the table so I was in a rush to take a look in the box before eating.


----------



## arvidj

Called them on Tuesday of last week and ordered when they suggested they would have enough coming in the next day to ship me one the next day.

Called them Tuesday of this week to suggest I had not seen any documentation related to the shipment. They said "sorry, they did not get enough in to cover all of the orders". Maybe next week sometime.

Called my travel agent and booked a trip to Depression City.

I think it was Wendy who called today -- Thursday -- saying more had arrived and they would be shipping mine out later in the day. Not quite in time to have it for Christmas but good enough to make me cancel the travel plans.


----------



## eball

inkahauts said:


> Did you have an extra deca you hooked up? You can actually run the power inserter thorough one of the swim ports. ( its labeled for it) The bsf is needed for any non deca built in ( so to speak) receiver that does not have a deca connected to it. So really, it sounds like he just didn't know the swim 16 has a crossover for the two ports for deca traffic, because otherwise it seems he hooked everything up right based on his actual knowledge of the system. So close, yet so annoyingly not right on his part.


Yes, I had an extra DECA lying around and connected it to the HR22.

Now, when my HR34 arrives, I'll just connect it directly to one of the SWM ports, and use the splitter on the other port for my four HDDVRs (I'm going to de-activate one of my original five).

I recall the installer was incredibly friendly and seemed knowledgeable, but as you said, he was just a hair off. I can't REALLY complain, though, since he did give me the SWM16 at no charge. Don't know if they're supposed to do that or not.


----------



## I WANT MORE

arvidj said:


> Called them on Tuesday of last week and ordered when they suggested they would have enough coming in the next day to ship me one the next day.
> 
> Called them Tuesday of this week to suggest I had not seen any documentation related to the shipment. They said "sorry, they did not get enough in to cover all of the orders". Maybe next week sometime.
> 
> Called my travel agent and booked a trip to Depression City.
> 
> *I think it was Wendy who called today* -- Thursday -- saying more had arrived and they would be shipping mine out later in the day. Not quite in time to have it for Christmas but good enough to make me cancel the travel plans.


Wow. Good thing it wasn't Peggy.


----------



## xtremeflyer

arvidj said:


> Called them on Tuesday of last week and ordered when they suggested they would have enough coming in the next day to ship me one the next day.
> 
> Called them Tuesday of this week to suggest I had not seen any documentation related to the shipment. They said "sorry, they did not get enough in to cover all of the orders". Maybe next week sometime.
> 
> Called my travel agent and booked a trip to Depression City.
> 
> I think it was Wendy who called today -- Thursday -- saying more had arrived and they would be shipping mine out later in the day. Not quite in time to have it for Christmas but good enough to make me cancel the travel plans.


I had ordered on 12/9, once people said they were getting shipments. When everyone else that ordered 12/8-12/12 got their tracking numbers on 12/16, I called and asked about mine. They couldn't find my order. Finally Robert called me back at like 8pm Eastern and said he found it and he's sorry that he misplaced it and will get me one out Monday if possible. On Wed I finally called and asked and he said it would ship on Thursday. Finally got tracking number today, delivery expected 12/29, was hoping they'd upgrade my shipping since they admit they lost my order, but at least it'll be here before New Years.


----------



## millsjq

I can not seem to get PIP to work. The manual states press info and select pip. Pip does not even show up on menu? Everything else seem to work on the HR34


----------



## Stuart Sweet

PIP should be on the right side of the info bar. It is for me. I should mention PIP only works on the HR34, it does not work on the RVU clients.


----------



## millsjq

Thanks I have found it. Do you have to deselect pip everything you want to go full screen.


----------



## Drew2k

This just made me think of something: I've run into situations where DoublePlay will not work for me because I had less than 3% free space on my HR2x receivers. Since PIP on the HR34 is reliant on DoublePlay, and DoublePlay requires a certain percentage of free disk space, if the Playlist on an HR34 gets too full that might disable PIP. 

The HR34 has a much larger drive and it's so new so I doubt this has happened to anyone yet, and because it has more storage the free space percentage will likely be different than on the HR2x, but it's something to think about...

First person who fills up their HR34 drive be sure to let us know what happens with PIP and DoublePlay!


----------



## El Gabito

Excuse my naivety - but doesn't the HR34 have a 2TB HD? If so, what is the benefit of an external 2TB HD?


----------



## David Ortiz

El Gabito said:


> Excuse my naivety - but doesn't the HR34 have a 2TB HD? If so, what is the benefit of an external 2TB HD?


No, it has a 1TB drive.


----------



## LameLefty

Drew2k said:


> First person who fills up their HR34 drive be sure to let us know what happens with PIP and DoublePlay!


My HR34 has about 1% free space and has . . . for a long time.  I don't use PIP a whole lot but I've never had any problems with either DoublePlay or PIP. I'll try it again this afternoon after I get home from work (*grumble grumble*).


----------



## Drucifer

millsjq said:


> I can not seem to get PIP to work. The manual states press info and select pip. Pip does not even show up on menu? Everything else seem to work on the HR34


Your software version is what?


----------



## LameLefty

Drucifer said:


> Your software version is what?


His firmware version doesn't matter. PIP is a base function of the box. If PIP doesn't show up at the top right of the Info bar, something is wrong besides being on an older version of the firmware.


----------



## Drew2k

LameLefty said:


> My HR34 has about 1% free space and has . . . for a long time.  I don't use PIP a whole lot but I've never had any problems with either DoublePlay or PIP. I'll try it again this afternoon after I get home from work (*grumble grumble*).


Sorry you have to work... 

But awesome that you are such a glutton for recordings and can try to find the DP limit! 

For comparison, here's a quick phone grab (sorry for the blur) of the DP message on the HR2x:


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

millsjq said:


> Thanks I have found it. Do you have to deselect pip everything you want to go full screen.


Yes. You have to make the 9 button presses again to turn it off. Really a pain for those that use the feature right now.....


----------



## LameLefty

Drew2k said:


> Sorry you have to work...
> 
> But awesome that you are such a glutton for recordings and can try to find the DP limit!
> 
> For comparison, here's a quick phone grab (sorry for the blur) of the DP message on the HR2x:


Most of my boxes run 1 - 3% frees space but I've never seen that dialog, ever. Do you have most of your recordings set to KIUD? Maybe that's got something to do with it. If not, why wouldn't the box just kill a pair of old 1 hour recordings to free up buffer space transparently to the user?


----------



## boxster99t

mterchila said:


> Yesterday evening there was a post in this thread about some alternate online retailers selling the HR34 - specifically usadigitalhd.com.
> 
> I called them this morning and talked to William to confirm they had the HR34 in-stock, which they did. I promptly bit the bullet and cancelled my order with Solid Signal (which was placed on 12/5) and placed an order with them.
> 
> I wish I would've done it sooner - I already have the tracking number and it's scheduled to be delivered on Friday.
> 
> I'm very happy with their service thus far.


I just ordered from them as well, just now. They're up to $399.00 plus shipping now (like everybody else).

Got the Fedex tracking number in about 15 minutes--still doesn't show in Fedex system (which I know means it's still just vendor paperwork at this point).

I procrastinated last week and didn't put in an order with VE, and figured I'd just wait it out. But then I saw the post here--darn it


----------



## shaddow22

I called VE last friday to get on the list for an HR34 and Robert was hopeful that they'd get more in this week. Sure enough, mine shipped yesterday.

*Now the problem*: I called DirecTv to setup an install and upgrade to SWM, etc. Got transferred to Case Mgmt like I expected. After being on hold for a long time while he tried to figure out how to specify a SWM install, the rep came back and said that there's no way he could setup an HR34 for an existing subscriber. He said the system only allows new subscribers and DirecTV employees to add a HR34. Has anyone dealt with this before? I suggested that DirecTV won't allow the sale of a HR34 through their system to me, but that I should be able to activate one purchased through an authorized reseller. His (and his manager's) response was that I could return the HR34 or keep it until DirecTV allows existing subs to activate the 34.

So what am I missing here?


----------



## ksalno

A word of warning. 

I just installed an H24 and HR25 to replace two aging HR20's and complement my HR34. Even though both were new boxes will November build dates, I had to force a software download to get them to work. Before I did the software update I would get an error message during Satellite Setup that said my satellite wasn't connected even though I had good signal strength on the meters and each transponder that matters.

So, while I don't know that the HR-34 was the cause of this behavior, just a word to the wise if you are doing a similar upgrade.


----------



## Losi b

Mine was just delivered to my office. Install is set up for Tuesday afternoon. I have to work during the install so my wife gets to deal with the installer. I'll try to guide him over the phone. I'm pumped, nervous but pumped.:grin:


----------



## dpeters11

For those of you that have been shipped, remember FedEx doesn't deliver on Monday (or pickup for that matter.)


----------



## ksalno

shaddow22 said:


> I called VE last friday to get on the list for an HR34 and Robert was hopeful that they'd get more in this week. Sure enough, mine shipped yesterday.
> 
> *Now the problem*: I called DirecTv to setup an install and upgrade to SWM, etc. Got transferred to Case Mgmt like I expected. After being on hold for a long time while he tried to figure out how to specify a SWM install, the rep came back and said that there's no way he could setup an HR34 for an existing subscriber. He said the system only allows new subscribers and DirecTV employees to add a HR34. Has anyone dealt with this before? I suggested that DirecTV won't allow the sale of a HR34 through their system to me, but that I should be able to activate one purchased through an authorized reseller. His (and his manager's) response was that I could return the HR34 or keep it until DirecTV allows existing subs to activate the 34.
> 
> So what am I missing here?


I did a self install (already had MRV and SWM16) but I had no problem activating the box once it was installed.

One idea is to call back and just schedule an MRV upgrade. If you have more than 8 tuners, they'll do the SWM16 upgrade and DECA install as part of that, so you should have everything you need for the HR-34. Then you can install the HR-34 yourself and call to have it activated (or do it online).


----------



## LameLefty

Drew2k said:


> But awesome that you are such a glutton for recordings and can try to find the DP limit!


So I'm home now (yay for half-days) - I have 1% showing free on the HR34. Just went and activated PIP without any issue. After turning it off, my List still shows 1% free. Go figure.


----------



## F1 Fan

shaddow22 said:


> I called VE last friday to get on the list for an HR34 and Robert was hopeful that they'd get more in this week. Sure enough, mine shipped yesterday.
> 
> *Now the problem*: I called DirecTv to setup an install and upgrade to SWM, etc. Got transferred to Case Mgmt like I expected. After being on hold for a long time while he tried to figure out how to specify a SWM install, the rep came back and said that there's no way he could setup an HR34 for an existing subscriber. He said the system only allows new subscribers and DirecTV employees to add a HR34. Has anyone dealt with this before? I suggested that DirecTV won't allow the sale of a HR34 through their system to me, but that I should be able to activate one purchased through an authorized reseller. His (and his manager's) response was that I could return the HR34 or keep it until DirecTV allows existing subs to activate the 34.
> 
> So what am I missing here?


I received my box on Tuesday and plugged it in. I turned off 2 HR25s to keep me under my SWM8 but already had an order for SWM16 upgrade in for yesterday.

I called and activated the box with no problem on Tuesday (it was a "normal" CSR and he also said to keep an eye out for RVU tvs coming out - so I told him they were out already :lol

I had my SWM upgrade yesterday with no issues.

For your needs there is no different between adding a couple of HRDVRs and an HR34 - if the number of tuners > 8 you need SWM16 upgrade ($49.99)

My tech did notice one thing, which may also be your problem. First he wasnt notified it was going to be a SWM16 upgrade - the system didnt add it. And we found out why - although I activated it on my account and could see the HR34 online, it was not in their backend system and did not show up on his handheld. Which is why it would not trigger the SWM16 automatically.

Call them back and get them to check that it is on your account and activate it. Then you can get the SWM16


----------



## F1 Fan

LameLefty said:


> So I'm home now (yay for half-days) - I have 1% showing free on the HR34. Just went and activated PIP without any issue. After turning it off, my List still shows 1% free. Go figure.


You would think they would use the reserved area for the double play buffer rather than the user area on the disk.


----------



## Drew2k

LameLefty said:


> Most of my boxes run 1 - 3% frees space but I've never seen that dialog, ever. Do you have most of your recordings set to KIUD? Maybe that's got something to do with it. If not, why wouldn't the box just kill a pair of old 1 hour recordings to free up buffer space transparently to the user?





LameLefty said:


> So I'm home now (yay for half-days) - I have 1% showing free on the HR34. Just went and activated PIP without any issue. After turning it off, my List still shows 1% free. Go figure.


Thanks for checking.

Yeah, I think the KUID is the second part of the formula. That capture was on from my "movie" DVR, with no scheduled recurring recordings and all titles marked KUID. The playlist shows I have 3% free space and if I try to record anything it stops after 30 minutes.

I guess you won't experience the failure-to-start-DP issue on an HR34 unless you have a similar situation with all titles KUID so that the DVR can't free up space.

You could try to replicate by toggling BLUE on all of your titles, but I suspect that would be a bit of work to "do" and to "undo", so I wouldn't blame you for saying "no way, Jose!" 



F1 Fan said:


> You would think they would use the reserved area for the double play buffer rather than the user area on the disk.


It could be different on the HR34 since there's a larger drive than the HR2x, but that's how they did on the HR2x: the DP buffer requires free space in the "user" recording area... no idea why.


----------



## Drucifer

ksalno said:


> A word of warning.
> 
> I just installed an H24 and HR25 to replace two aging HR20's and complement my HR34. Even though both were new boxes will November build dates, I had to force a software download to get them to work. Before I did the software update I would get an error message during Satellite Setup that said my satellite wasn't connected even though I had good signal strength on the meters and each transponder that matters.
> 
> So, while I don't know that the HR-34 was the cause of this behavior, just a word to the wise if you are doing a similar upgrade.


Do you remember what software version they were running before the force/pull?

November, but what year?


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Ok, here are the pics, its a big boy. Nothing much to say yet, menus are very familiar to me, but it is a bit laggy IMO compared to the HR24. I'll keep in mind this is the first 24 hours, but coming from some channels when hitting the guide takes several seconds to move, and I know this is a known bug. Rest of the time it feels pretty zippy. Once while typing this, on CNN, the screen froze and there was nothing I could do other than Red Button Reset...  I've owned an HR20 when it was released, and an HR24 when it was released, so issues dont shock me too much.

Front shot, with AM21N on top.









SS Screen









Recording 5 sat programs









List of 5 recording









Recording 3 sat and 2 OTA channels









PIP









2TB EHD


----------



## TBoneit

Drew2k said:


> It could be different on the HR34 since there's a larger drive than the HR2x, but that's how they did on the HR2x: the DP buffer requires free space in the "user" recording area... no idea why.


I suspect that they did it that way since the DP was patched in later rather than designed in.


----------



## TBoneit

elwaylite said:


> 2TB EHD


I don't think I would want to use a green drive to record 5 events and concurrently play back the maximum allowed previously recorded events.

I would have went with a WD Black with the largest cache I could get.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

You do realize that the difference between black and EARX is nothing really, and this EARX is 64mb cache and SATA 6mb/s.

WD20EARX	SATA 6 Gb/s	3.5 Inch	IntelliPower	2 TB	64 MB
WD2002FAEX	SATA 6 Gb/s	3.5 Inch	7200	2 TB	64 MB

Not worried about 7200 vs 5400


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Also keep in mind the Dish 722K has been recording 2 sat feed and 2 ota feeds at the same time for a long time now, and Im willing to bet the drive in it is nothing special. All the my book AV externals and such are Caviar Green drives.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Side by side as requested


----------



## aauno

I ordered an upgrade on Tuesday, requesting an HR34 for a new location. I was shocked when the tech showed up with an HR34. He said it was the first he ever saw one, and that I might be one of the first in Michigan. When he tried to activate the HR34 his company said that I as a existing customer should not have gotten the HR34, but I wasn't going to let the box leave. I contacted DirecTv and they activated the box. Now to reconfigure my whole house setup to utilize the new features.


----------



## Drew2k

aauno said:


> I ordered an upgrade on Tuesday, requesting an HR34 for a new location. I was shocked when the tech showed up with an HR34. He said it was the first he ever saw one, and that I might be one of the first in Michigan. When he tried to activate the HR34 his company said that I as a existing customer should not have gotten the HR34, but I wasn't going to let the box leave. I contacted DirecTv and they activated the box. Now to reconfigure my whole house setup to utilize the new features.


:welcome_s

Welcome to the forum and enjoy your new HR34!


----------



## inkahauts

"elwaylite" said:


> Side by side as requested


Looks like they are two different sizes. Can you adjust the sizes of them yourself? I know some tvs used to let you do that.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

No, the bigger one is the one you have sound for, and can change the channel.


----------



## ksalno

Drucifer said:


> Do you remember what software version they were running before the force/pull?
> 
> November, but what year?


No, I wasn't able to get far enough into the setup process to get to the system setup menu to get the current version.

It was November 2011.


----------



## Drew2k

ksalno said:


> No, I wasn't able to get far enough into the setup process to get to the system setup menu to get the current version.
> 
> It was November 2011.


Go to Settings > More System Info and you'll see the "original version" of software on your receiver when it was shipped, with the version of the currently applied software listed below it.

However, I'm not sure what the relevance of the original software version is ...


----------



## jappleboy

forgive me if this has been asked, this is a fast movie thread. Anyone else have a slow HR34,channel to channel, even the GUI is slow to go away.


----------



## Davenlr

jappleboy said:


> forgive me if this has been asked, this is a fast movie thread. Anyone else have a slow HR34,channel to channel, even the GUI is slow to go away.


Yea, it does seem to slow down for me, especially if I use TVAPPS or tune to a Active channel (ESPN, TWC, etc). Seems a reboot fixes it for a while. Sometimes it fixes itself. Still early in the software though. Im not to concerned about it, until we get the HDGUI.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

jappleboy said:


> forgive me if this has been asked, this is a fast movie thread. Anyone else have a slow HR34,channel to channel, even the GUI is slow to go away.


if its the boxes first time up give it a full 24-48 hours to do its housekeeping and get up to speed.
If not, im willing to bet your trying to do stuff from the active channels like espn, espn2, speed and such. for some reason when on those channels the unit is a tad slower to respond to things. any other non-active channel its much faster to bring up the guide and such.


----------



## Drucifer

aauno said:


> I ordered an upgrade on Tuesday, requesting an HR34 for a new location. I was shocked when the tech showed up with an HR34. He said it was the first he ever saw one, and that I might be one of the first in Michigan. When he tried to activate the HR34 his company said that I as a existing customer should not have gotten the HR34, but I wasn't going to let the box leave. I contacted DirecTv and they activated the box. Now to reconfigure my whole house setup to utilize the new features.


I hope you kiss your installer's ___ for Christmas.


----------



## shaddow22

F1 Fan said:


> I received my box on Tuesday and plugged it in. I turned off 2 HR25s to keep me under my SWM8 but already had an order for SWM16 upgrade in for yesterday.
> 
> I called and activated the box with no problem on Tuesday (it was a "normal" CSR and he also said to keep an eye out for RVU tvs coming out - so I told him they were out already :lol
> 
> I had my SWM upgrade yesterday with no issues.
> 
> For your needs there is no different between adding a couple of HRDVRs and an HR34 - if the number of tuners > 8 you need SWM16 upgrade ($49.99)
> 
> My tech did notice one thing, which may also be your problem. First he wasnt notified it was going to be a SWM16 upgrade - the system didnt add it. And we found out why - although I activated it on my account and could see the HR34 online, it was not in their backend system and did not show up on his handheld. Which is why it would not trigger the SWM16 automatically.
> 
> Call them back and get them to check that it is on your account and activate it. Then you can get the SWM16


I called back and this time the rep just went with a whole home DVR/MRV setup, replacing an old HR10-250 with a HR24 for no charge, adding a CCK and making a note for a SWM16. There's no reference to the HR34 (or Samsung TV RVU) in the work order, but I'll just deal with that when the installer gets here. She must have taken it into account since I'd be less than 8 tuners without the HR34.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

SolidSignal shipped my pre-ordered HR34 on Friday. Since I pre-ordered only a day before it was released, that probably means they shipped all pre-orders by now.


----------



## dsw2112

shaddow22 said:


> ...and making a note for a SWM16. There's no reference to the HR34 (or Samsung TV RVU) in the work order, but I'll just deal with that when the installer gets here. She must have taken it into account since I'd be less than 8 tuners without the HR34...


As an FYI; the CSR can make a note, but the workorder is built by the computer system. Without 9+ tuners it will not contain a SWM16. It's certainly possible that the tech will be helpful (and adjust workorder/procure a SWM16), but that would be above and beyond...


----------



## markrogo

TBoneit said:


> I don't think I would want to use a green drive to record 5 events and concurrently play back the maximum allowed previously recorded events.
> 
> I would have went with a WD Black with the largest cache I could get.


I'm quite sure the internal drive is a green drive variant.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

markrogo said:


> I'm quite sure the internal drive is a green drive variant.


Many of the DVR/My Book AV based drives use the AV-GP Green drives.

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=150


----------



## TheFigurehead

Just got off the phone with DirecTV customer care and the guy absolutely refused to activate my brand new HR-34. Said it was only for new customers. Told me Feb 9th was the earliest I could activate it. 

I have a swim setup and unsupported WHDVR... the guy said he didn't believe I had SWM! So, I read him the info off of the PI and and the SWiM switch. He went quiet for a while, then kept with the stance that he was not going to activate the box.

Does anyone have info that confims this? Would appreciate any help...


----------



## Davenlr

TheFigurehead said:


> Just got off the phone with DirecTV customer care and the guy absolutely refused to activate my brand new HR-34. Said it was only for new customers. Told me Feb 9th was the earliest I could activate it.
> 
> I have a swim setup and unsupported WHDVR... the guy said he didn't believe I had SWM! So, I read him the info off of the PI and and the SWiM switch. He went quiet for a while, then kept with the stance that he was not going to activate the box.
> 
> Does anyone have info that confims this? Would appreciate any help...


Call back and ask for Case Management or the Access Card department. If that fails, call and say Cancel at the first two prompts and then talk to retention.


----------



## TheFigurehead

The guy I talked to was in case management... he said he has been fully trained on the HR-34. He even suggested I return the new HR-34 since I was not technically allowed to have one yet.

Amazing.... I've been a customer since 2004, not under contract, monthly bill is $100 and I use auto-pay. And was told if I was a new customer I'd get it activated, no issues.



Davenlr said:


> Call back and ask for Case Management or the Access Card department. If that fails, call and say Cancel at the first two prompts and then talk to retention.


----------



## Davenlr

This is the first report Ive heard of them refusing to activate one. I would call retention.


----------



## Iceman5000

I talked to a regular CSR today. She activated the HR34 without even questioning it. No problem at all. I would just call back and hope to get another CSR.


----------



## jlangner

The technician that upgraded me to SWM16 authorized mine while he was here. There is a special Dept for the HR34...Id try to get it.


----------



## TheFigurehead

Seems like everyone else is having no issues activating. Maybe I just need to try again and hope someone else answers the call.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

TheFigurehead said:


> Seems like everyone else is having no issues activating. Maybe I just need to try again and hope someone else answers the call.


Presumably. Alternately you can just cancel. Then you'll be a new customer and they can activate it for you.


----------



## Shades228

flipptyfloppity said:


> Presumably. Alternately you can just cancel. Then you'll be a new customer and they can activate it for you.


nope


----------



## eball

Ordered my HR34 from USADigitalHD yesterday, after speaking with their rep who confirmed approximately 20 units in stock. It's already scheduled for delivery next Tuesday. My Solid Signal order was still on backorder, so I canceled it.

Can't wait to try this puppy out!


----------



## Herdfan

TheFigurehead said:


> Seems like everyone else is having no issues activating. Maybe I just need to try again and hope someone else answers the call.


Yeah its a fun game we play here call CSR Roulette.  Keep calling back until you get what you need.


----------



## jagrim

"TheFigurehead" said:


> Seems like everyone else is having no issues activating. Maybe I just need to try again and hope someone else answers the call.


Did you get it activated?


----------



## Alkettory

TheFigurehead said:


> Seems like everyone else is having no issues activating. Maybe I just need to try again and hope someone else answers the call.


When I called in, I spoke with a regular CSR and told her I had a "receiver" to activate; I did not say it was an HR34. She activated it, no questions asked.

Asking for Case Management may actually put you at a disadvantage, because they "know" that an existing customer isn't supposed to have an HR34.

Once the HR34 is in the computer, then you'll be in a position to get a SWM 16 upgrade, if necessary. I reported to D* that my activated HR34 was displaying error messages (because it couldn't find enough free SWM channels), and my Equipment Protection Plan covered the whole cost of upgrading from SWM 8 LNB to an SL3 LNB and SWM 16.


----------



## TheFigurehead

Still not activated. Have not called back today. I think you are 100% right about the Customer Care area not being the best option to go through. I will try again later this afternoon.

Frustrating.



Alkettory said:


> When I called in, I spoke with a regular CSR and told her I had a "receiver" to activate; I did not say it was an HR34. She activated it, no questions asked.
> 
> Asking for Case Management may actually put you at a disadvantage, because they "know" that an existing customer isn't supposed to have an HR34.
> 
> Once the HR34 is in the computer, then you'll be in a position to get a SWM 16 upgrade, if necessary. I reported to D* that my activated HR34 was displaying error messages (because it couldn't find enough free SWM channels), and my Equipment Protection Plan covered the whole cost of upgrading from SWM 8 LNB to an SL3 LNB and SWM 16.


----------



## Teletubbie

I just upgraded from SD to HD and I am new to this HD setup and need your help. 

The tech came in last week and installed a new Slimline dish, a SW8 (that I see on my roof near the dish) and a H25 receiver. I also see a splitter mounted on the outside wall. There is a power inserter PI29R1-03 between the H25 and the coaxial wall outlet. 

How does SW8 work? Does one cable come out from the SW8 and split to all the cables in the house?

The tech added a new outlet in another room and he confirmed that it is ready for me to use a HR34. He said I can just hook it up when I get it and activate it. I am not sure if he just said yes casually to get out quickly because setting up cables for HR34 was not on his work order.

I have a HR34 on order from USADigitalHD that will be arriving next week. Do I need another power inserter in the second room or do I need any other hardware to use the HR34? Will I be able to watch from the H25 room the programs recorded on the HR34 room?


----------



## Davenlr

The tech is correct. Just plug it in the outlet, and activate it. Only one wire is required from the splitter to each box. Max tuners for an SWM8 is 8. You have one now, and the HR34 will add 5, for a total of 6. You have two left for a future DVR or two more receivers. Only one power inserter is required per installation.


----------



## Teletubbie

With this setup, would I be able to add say a HR24 to a third room and be able to watch programs from any DVR to any room?


----------



## Davenlr

Yes, that would work.


----------



## TBoneit

elwaylite said:


> You do realize that the difference between black and EARX is nothing really, and this EARX is 64mb cache and SATA 6mb/s.
> 
> WD20EARX	SATA 6 Gb/s	3.5 Inch	IntelliPower	2 TB	64 MB
> WD2002FAEX	SATA 6 Gb/s	3.5 Inch	7200	2 TB	64 MB
> 
> Not worried about 7200 vs 5400


Rotational speed will affect latency and the more simultaneous reads and writes at the same time the more you need a low latency.

On the Passmark benchmark results the WD20EARX is Rated 719 and the WD2002FAEX is rated at 896. A perceptible bump in performance.
http://www.harddrivebenchmark.net/high_end_drives.html

For comparison a KINGSTON SH100S3240G SSD is rated 3608 and a INTEL SSDSA2CW300G3 SSD SATA 3 Gb/s drive is rated at 1814


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Shades228 said:


> nope


You're trying to tell me DirecTV no longer activates new customers?

Think again.

You may not be eligible for free install and such because you haven't been gone long, but DirecTV is not going to turn down income by signing up a customer who isn't currently paying them.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Teletubbie said:


> With this setup, would I be able to add say a HR24 to a third room and be able to watch programs from any DVR to any room?


Yes, although you don't need an HR34 for that. Any HR can do that if you pay the $3/month MRV fee.


----------



## Shades228

flipptyfloppity said:


> You're trying to tell me DirecTV no longer activates new customers?
> 
> Think again.
> 
> You may not be eligible for free install and such because you haven't been gone long, but DirecTV is not going to turn down income by signing up a customer who isn't currently paying them.


No what I'm telling you is that what you said is wrong.


----------



## dpeters11

"Teletubbie" said:


> With this setup, would I be able to add say a HR24 to a third room and be able to watch programs from any DVR to any room?


There would be limitations. The HR24 can only serve one thing remotely at a time. So if the HR34 was used to watch something on the HR24, the H25 couldn't watch something from the 24. No way around that, hardware limitation.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Shades228 said:


> No what I'm telling you is that what you said is wrong.


Explain to me how. What I said before is the same as what I just said.

If you cancel, you are now not a current customer, DirecTV then has the same monthly revenue incentive to sign you up as other customers.

You think DirecTV will tell you they don't want your money today because you were a customer last week?


----------



## jappleboy

I think that i may have a lemon of a HR34 this thing is slow,and when you pause and start back up it skips.When i record the pitcher is not sharp a little fuzzy. Anyone else having funny thing happen.


----------



## inkahauts

"Alkettory" said:


> When I called in, I spoke with a regular CSR and told her I had a "receiver" to activate; I did not say it was an HR34. She activated it, no questions asked.
> 
> Asking for Case Management may actually put you at a disadvantage, because they "know" that an existing customer isn't supposed to have an HR34.
> 
> Once the HR34 is in the computer, then you'll be in a position to get a SWM 16 upgrade, if necessary. I reported to D* that my activated HR34 was displaying error messages (because it couldn't find enough free SWM channels), and my Equipment Protection Plan covered the whole cost of upgrading from SWM 8 LNB to an SL3 LNB and SWM 16.


That's not really true. Existing customers are absolutely allowed to have them, but existing customers can't acquire them directly from dtv yet. Big difference.

If you weren't allowed to have them yet, DirecTV wouldn't have let third party vendors start selling them yet.


----------



## inkahauts

"Teletubbie" said:


> I just upgraded from SD to HD and I am new to this HD setup and need your help.
> 
> The tech came in last week and installed a new Slimline dish, a SW8 (that I see on my roof near the dish) and a H25 receiver. I also see a splitter mounted on the outside wall. There is a power inserter PI29R1-03 between the H25 and the coaxial wall outlet.
> 
> How does SW8 work? Does one cable come out from the SW8 and split to all the cables in the house?
> 
> The tech added a new outlet in another room and he confirmed that it is ready for me to use a HR34. He said I can just hook it up when I get it and activate it. I am not sure if he just said yes casually to get out quickly because setting up cables for HR34 was not on his work order.
> 
> I have a HR34 on order from USADigitalHD that will be arriving next week. Do I need another power inserter in the second room or do I need any other hardware to use the HR34? Will I be able to watch from the H25 room the programs recorded on the HR34 room?


Did he hook up a bb deca for Internet access as well for you?


----------



## inkahauts

"flipptyfloppity" said:


> Explain to me how. What I said before is the same as what I just said.
> 
> If you cancel, you are now not a current customer, DirecTV then has the same monthly revenue incentive to sign you up as other customers.
> 
> You think DirecTV will tell you they don't want your money today because you were a customer last week?


DirecTV will not sign you up as a new customer if you have been a customer and canceled within the last year. That's what he is referring to. So if he called and canceled and then ordered, that wouldn't solve his problem, because he would not be considered a new customer.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

inkahauts said:


> DirecTV will not sign you up as a new customer if you have been a customer and canceled within the last year. That's what he is referring to. So if he called and canceled and then ordered, that wouldn't solve his problem, because he would not be considered a new customer.


For the purposes of getting free stuff and discounts he would not be considered a new customer. But he's not asking for free stuff or discounts. So DirecTV has two alternatives:

1. Don't sign him up because they won't activate his HR34. This results in no monthly revenue.

2. Sign him up, give him no free install or discounts and activate his HR34. This results in monthly revenue for the next two years.

You cannot seriously tell me DirecTV would not take option #2. They like money. It's why they even have a retentions department.


----------



## inkahauts

"flipptyfloppity" said:


> For the purposes of getting free stuff and discounts he would not be considered a new customer. But he's not asking for free stuff or discounts. So DirecTV has two alternatives:
> 
> 1. Don't sign him up because they won't activate his HR34. This results in no monthly revenue.
> 
> 2. Sign him up, give him no free install or discounts and activate his HR34. This results in monthly revenue for the next two years.
> 
> You cannot seriously tell me DirecTV would not take option #2. They like money. It's why they even have a retentions department.


Hr34 is only for new customer sign ups, just as new customer deals. End of discussion on that, so your suggestion would not help him in any way, period. Also, that's not something that's up for negotiation, which your intimating is. If it was, then people would also be able to always call in and cancel and then turn right around and sign back up and ask for all the other freebies a newbie gets.

The reality is, in the end, none of this matters because he was misinformed by the csr, and he can get his unit activated if he talks to someone in the know, which will require another call.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

inkahauts said:


> Hr34 is only for new customer sign ups, just as new customer deals. End of discussion on that, so your suggestion would not help him in any way, period. Also, that's not something that's up for negotiation, which your intimating is. If it was, then people would also be able to always call in and cancel and then turn right around and sign back up and ask for all the other freebies a newbie gets.
> 
> The reality is, in the end, none of this matters because he was misinformed by the csr, and he can get his unit activated if he talks to someone in the know, which will require another call.


He already has an HR34. He's not asking for any freebies. He's not asking for any new customer deals.

And no, I'm not intimating anything about getting freebies. I mentioned twice now that he wouldn't be asking for anything for free. No free install. No discounts. Nothing except to turn his service on with an HR34 (when it previously was discontinued less than a year ago).

If you call up DirecTV and want to start service with equipment you already have, DirecTV is not going to say no just because you were a customer less than a year ago.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

I think this was asked before but I never saw an answer.

Does anyone know if the HR34 bridges ethernet to DeCA?

I ask because I expect to get an HR34 for my main room and in my other room I may get an H25. The H25 has no ethernet, so it'll just go through SWM/DeCA only. Can it then "call out" to the internet for PPV, etc? Can it access the video-over-IP content that DirecTV makes available? (channels in the 1000 range)?

Ideally I'd rather have a RVU client in that room instead, but when baseball rolls around, I'm going to have to something and if I can't get an RVU client by then, I'll get an H25.


----------



## litzdog911

flipptyfloppity said:


> ....
> 
> Does anyone know if the HR34 bridges ethernet to DeCA?
> 
> .....


No. A properly installed Whole Home DVR setup uses a Cinema Connection Kit (or Broadband DECA Adapter) to "bridge" the WHDVR DECA coax network to your home ethernet network.


----------



## Shades228

flipptyfloppity said:


> I think this was asked before but I never saw an answer.
> 
> Does anyone know if the HR34 bridges ethernet to DeCA?
> 
> I ask because I expect to get an HR34 for my main room and in my other room I may get an H25. The H25 has no ethernet, so it'll just go through SWM/DeCA only. Can it then "call out" to the internet for PPV, etc? Can it access the video-over-IP content that DirecTV makes available? (channels in the 1000 range)?
> 
> Ideally I'd rather have a RVU client in that room instead, but when baseball rolls around, I'm going to have to something and if I can't get an RVU client by then, I'll get an H25.


You will be able to use the H25's internet options as long as the HR34 is connected to the network. You can use a CCK as litzdog suggested but you can also just use the ethernet port on the hr34 if you already have a cat 5 cable there.



litzdog911 said:


> No. A properly installed Whole Home DVR setup uses a Cinema Connection Kit (or Broadband DECA Adapter) to "bridge" the WHDVR DECA coax network to your home ethernet network.


The answer is not necessarily no as the HR34 can act as the bridge.


----------



## lwgreen

flipptyfloppity said:


> He already has an HR34. He's not asking for any freebies. He's not asking for any new customer deals.
> 
> And no, I'm not intimating anything about getting freebies. I mentioned twice now that he wouldn't be asking for anything for free. No free install. No discounts. Nothing except to turn his service on with an HR34 (when it previously was discontinued less than a year ago).
> 
> If you call up DirecTV and want to start service with equipment you already have, DirecTV is not going to say no just because you were a customer less than a year ago.


Of course they won't say no to a "new" customer, but the point is there is no need to cancel in the first place. He just needs to talk to a CSR who knows what they're doing, and activate the HR34 without going through the nonsense of cancel-then-return to service. Lot easier that way.


----------



## Iceman5000

"flipptyfloppity" said:


> I think this was asked before but I never saw an answer.
> 
> Does anyone know if the HR34 bridges ethernet to DeCA?


I have had it connected this way for nearly 2 weeks. Works perfectly, much cleaner looking installation IMO.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Im having a Directv Cinema issue. The 34 has been installed almost two days, and I have yet to be able to get on. The receiver is "online", but when I go and click Cinema Plus and all movies and shows, it just goes back to live tv. Nothing ever happens.

Mine is connected via a little modem looking device with 3 lights in the bedroom, which has one eth cable to my modem, and one coax to the wall. The tech refused to use the eth cable I have run to my stand.

it says connected on the details screen.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Pic of the doo-hicky


----------



## azvipers

elwaylite said:


> Im having a Directv Cinema issue. The 34 has been installed almost two days, and I have yet to be able to get on. The receiver is "online", but when I go and click Cinema Plus and all movies and shows, it just goes back to live tv. Nothing ever happens.
> 
> Mine is connected via a little modem looking device with 3 lights in the bedroom, which has one eth cable to my modem, and one coax to the wall. The tech refused to use the eth cable I have run to my stand.


Have you tried unplugging the power to the deca broadband adapter (the little modem with the 3 lights) for a minute then plug the power back in? I had the same problem and this fixed it. I may also have rebooted the receiver after.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

No, Ill try a power cycle on the adapter now.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Ok, power cycled adapter and HR34 is rebooting.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Nothing changed, so I reran network setup, then got the "your rcvr is connected to directv via the internet", then got the nothing available for 24 hours message. Guess Ill check it one more time tomorrow when I get home from work, then call them if it does not work.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

elwaylite said:


> Im having a Directv Cinema issue. The 34 has been installed almost two days, and I have yet to be able to get on. The receiver is "online", but when I go and click Cinema Plus and all movies and shows, it just goes back to live tv. Nothing ever happens.
> 
> Mine is connected via a little modem looking device with 3 lights in the bedroom, which has one eth cable to my modem, and one coax to the wall. The tech refused to use the eth cable I have run to my stand.
> 
> it says connected on the details screen.


When some of your internet connectivity works and other stuff doesn't it's often your home gateway/NAT router.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Well, what's odd is the hr24 and 22 I had last year worked just fine in deca. 

I'm thinking of disconnecting that stupid box and using Ethernet like they should have done in the first place.


----------



## inkahauts

"flipptyfloppity" said:


> He already has an HR34. He's not asking for any freebies. He's not asking for any new customer deals.
> 
> And no, I'm not intimating anything about getting freebies. I mentioned twice now that he wouldn't be asking for anything for free. No free install. No discounts. Nothing except to turn his service on with an HR34 (when it previously was discontinued less than a year ago).
> 
> If you call up DirecTV and want to start service with equipment you already have, DirecTV is not going to say no just because you were a customer less than a year ago.


If the csr said they can't activate for a current customer, and if he quits and comes right back he's not a new customer, then again, how does that help him, assuming he's dealing with the same csr. It doesn't. The csr was wrong, and there is no scenario where canceling and then trying to resign up will be helpful. In fact it could cause more issues than anything else, because they would first want all his old equip back, which he may need some of, and then he'd need to get more equipment too.


----------



## inkahauts

"Shades228" said:


> You will be able to use the H25's internet options as long as the HR34 is connected to the network. You can use a CCK as litzdog suggested but you can also just use the ethernet port on the hr34 if you already have a cat 5 cable there.
> 
> The answer is not necessarily no as the HR34 can act as the bridge.


But should it and is it supported, or do we have another situation like we did with the hr21 where it causes issues when you are using two network connections. I think I'd stick to a wick and be done with it. I know Stuart had issues when he was using both deca and Ethernet at the same time, and as soon as he went just deca, his issues got a lot better. His network may have had something to do with it, but then again, you never know.


----------



## inkahauts

"elwaylite" said:


> Well, what's odd is the hr24 and 22 I had last year worked just fine in deca.
> 
> I'm thinking of disconnecting that stupid box and using Ethernet like they should have done in the first place.


I wouldn't. Deca is much better for isolation purposes for mrv and your network. And this is likely a hr34 issue, not a deca issue, especially since you had it working before just fine. And they are going to optimize for deca, not Ethernet.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

"inkahauts" said:


> I wouldn't. Deca is much better for isolation purposes for mrv and your network. And this is likely a hr34 issue, not a deca issue, especially since you had it working before just fine. And they are going to optimize for deca, not Ethernet.


I agree. And it seems im not the only 34 owner having this issue.


----------



## Teletubbie

If I have HR34 in one room and if I want to watch the programs in a second room from HR34 and also be able to pause live TV while watching a different channel in the second room, which receiver or DVR should I get in the second room that has the lowest cost option?


----------



## dpeters11

Recorded shows or both recorded and live?


----------



## litzdog911

Teletubbie said:


> If I have HR34 in one room and I want to watch the programs in a second room from HR34 and also be able to pause live TV in the second room, what should I get in the second room?


Do you already have an HDTV in that second room? If not, a new RVU-enabled Samsung HDTV might be worth considering. Otherwise any HD Receiver connected to the HR34 using Whole Home DVR service will do what you want, expect for pausing Live TV (but there's a workaround for that).


----------



## Drucifer

Teletubbie said:


> If I have HR34 in one room and if I want to watch the programs in a second room from HR34 and also be able to pause live TV while watching a different channel in the second room, which receiver or DVR should I get in the second room that has the lowest cost option?


If you were a new customer, DirecTV had a package for you -- a HR34 & up to three H25 for $99.

If you are not new, what receivers do you currently have?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Teletubbie said:


> If I have HR34 in one room and if I want to watch the programs in a second room from HR34 and also be able to pause live TV while watching a different channel in the second room, which receiver or DVR should I get in the second room that has the lowest cost option?


currently only 2 options for what you want really:
1) Buy/Use a Samsung RVU/Smart TV and tell DIRECTV you have one and want to use it as a client, but it will require a truck roll and you being a new customer to do so right now pretty much.

2) Buy any other regular DVR. HR24 for example. With Whole Home DVR enabled in your home you can see whats on the HR34 when your on the HR24 and vice versa. You can not pause TV in the other room if you get a regular H2X box.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Drucifer said:


> If you were a new customer, DirecTV had a package for you -- a HR34 & up to three H25 for $99.
> 
> If you are not new, what receivers do you currently have?


H25 can't pause live tv though....


----------



## dpeters11

Right, either a DVR or RVU TV would be needed for that.


----------



## west99999

elwaylite said:


> Well, what's odd is the hr24 and 22 I had last year worked just fine in deca.
> 
> I'm thinking of disconnecting that stupid box and using Ethernet like they should have done in the first place.


It is your system so do as you want but dont go blaming the installer because they did exactly as they should have done.


----------



## gully_foyle

Question:

I have one (very nice) television and two DVRs (both for capacity and for tuners). HR20-700 & HR21-700, each with 1TB. I have an original SWM5 feeding them, one wire split. I also have a roof antenna feeding the HR20 OTA. I don't have MRV nor do I ever expect to have it.

Does it make sense to replace the two HR2x's with one HR34? Certainly it would make the system a bit simpler (wife likes that), but I'd probably have to give up the OTA recording or add an AM21.

I think I've seen that the HR34 counts as only one DVR, but I also think I saw there was some other fee. At 61 pages and counting, its not clear where that settled. I currently pay $6/month for two DVRs (one fee waived). Does the single HR34 cost $0 (like one HR20 would), or does it cost $6, as I currently pay for two DVRs?

I got the HR20 as compensation for my old owned HR10-250 being deprecated, yet they list it as a leased receiver. Do I get any credit for turning it in? How about both turned in? I know there are folks who would like an HR20-700 for the OTA and robust construction, but doubt I can sell a leased receiver.

---

I'm sure these questions have been asked and answered, but lacking a good FAQ on the first post on the thread and failing to find a _consistent_ answer in a search, I ask here.


----------



## TheFigurehead

Good advice. I called the regular activation telephone number and the CSR activated the new HR-34 in about 90 seconds. All 5 tuners working great. Recordning NBA, Bears/Packers and Harry Potter at the same time.

First thing I watched was the Bulls beat the Lakers... Nice!

Merry Christmas!



Herdfan said:


> Yeah its a fun game we play here call CSR Roulette.  Keep calling back until you get what you need.


----------



## azvipers

elwaylite said:


> I agree. And it seems im not the only 34 owner having this issue.


Well I just checked mine and the cinema plus would not work again. I haven't checked it since the last software update I received Wednesday. I put "all channels" in the favorites, went to channel 1000, selected that and was able to get the on demand. I then tried the cinema plus in the menu and it worked.


----------



## Christopher Gould

Let me throw this out there. For those who already have a hr34. What are you going to do if on feb 9 they offer existing customers trade in $ for old dvr. Hoping at the very least the longer I wait and the more supply builds up they will offer better credits.


----------



## sigma1914

Christopher Gould said:


> Let me throw this out there. For those who already have a hr34. What are you going to do if on feb 9 they offer existing customers trade in $ for old dvr. Hoping at the very least the longer I wait and the more supply builds up they will offer better credits.


:lol: That won't happen.


----------



## jagrim

"Christopher Gould" said:


> Let me throw this out there. For those who already have a hr34. What are you going to do if on feb 9 they offer existing customers trade in $ for old dvr. Hoping at the very least the longer I wait and the more supply builds up they will offer better credits.


Didn't even figure into the equation what DTV might give me in the future. In almost 15 years, the only thing DTV offered to me to upgrade was an HR20 for an HR10-250 unit and swap an H20 out for an H24 when MRV came out.


----------



## ronkuba

Take another one


----------



## RobertE

Christopher Gould said:


> Let me throw this out there. For those who already have a hr34. What are you going to do if on feb 9 they offer existing customers trade in $ for old dvr. Hoping at the very least the longer I wait and the more supply builds up they will offer better credits.


They will complain bitterly, cry to retention, threaten to leave, blah, blah, balh. The same old song and dance as with every other must have now, but old POS later box.


----------



## Alan Gordon

F1 Fan said:


> You would think they would use the reserved area for the double play buffer rather than the user area on the disk.


While I have always preferred DLB over Double Play, DP would be improved greatly in my eyes had they done that. I'm pretty much always below 5% on my playlist, so I'm rarely able to use it...

Luckily, I care very little about PiP, so I'm not concerned about it...



Christopher Gould said:


> Let me throw this out there. For those who already have a hr34. What are you going to do if on feb 9 they offer existing customers trade in $ for old dvr. Hoping at the very least the longer I wait and the more supply builds up they will offer better credits.


Though it was rumored, and I hoped for it to be true (I have two _leased_ DVRs I'm soon to deactivate), I pretty much gave up all hope of this.

DirecTV has very little incentive to do so. There could be _SOME_ potential savings down the line, but not enough to justify anything like this so early on.



RobertE said:


> They will complain bitterly, cry to retention, threaten to leave, blah, blah, balh. The same old song and dance as with every other must have now, but old POS later box.


I will _NOT_ threaten to leave. 

I will _NOT_ rule out crying though. I'm a good crier. 

~Alan


----------



## Alkettory

Christopher Gould said:


> Let me throw this out there. For those who already have a hr34. What are you going to do if on feb 9 they offer existing customers trade in $ for old dvr. Hoping at the very least the longer I wait and the more supply builds up they will offer better credits.


I knowingly and willingly paid the price for being an early adopter. I accept full responsibility for my own actions.

I have no intention of whining to D*.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Yepp, and lets not forget, this puppy aint exactly bug free yet either


----------



## jappleboy

1-No way will Directv ask for a trade in unless it is receiver that do not work on the home network. 2- You are right the HR34 are not bug free but like my dog it gets bugs some times.There is always a fix. I love my dog, and my HR34, Like the old saying goes my dog is bigger than your dog.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

You do realize I have an HR34 too, right?


----------



## F1 Fan

Christopher Gould said:


> Let me throw this out there. For those who already have a hr34. What are you going to do if on feb 9 they offer existing customers trade in $ for old dvr. Hoping at the very least the longer I wait and the more supply builds up they will offer better credits.


I will get my hat, some salt n pepper and salsa and eat it!

I have yet to see Directv offer trade-ins for fully working receivers unless they could not work with new technology Directv were switching to (such as MPEG2 to MPEG4).

We currently have HR20,21, 22, 23, 24 in service. You cant get them to swap an HR20 for an HR24 so I wouldnt hold your breath for some trade in credits. The only "credits" will be some loyalty rewards (which you would get if you just added the unit).

As for me. As others have said I willingly paid my price for being an early adopter. I will have had at least 2 months of use and have many times gone over the 2 tuner limit I would have had. So I would have to have added a new HR or miss programs.

I remember many years ago when LCD monitors came out. I paid nearly $2000 for a 15" LCD. A few years later I could get them for $200. But I had my moneys worth by getting it early.

Its no different to buying an item from a store only to see the same item in the sale later. I knew it was coming but made the choice to buy now.


----------



## dpeters11

What cables come in the box? Any RG6, HDMI? Trying to figure out what I may need temporarily until I retire a box.


----------



## Iceman5000

Hdmi, RGB component, composite, and telephone.


----------



## dpeters11

Ok, might need to get a bit of coax. Thanks.


----------



## Shades228

inkahauts said:


> But should it and is it supported, or do we have another situation like we did with the hr21 where it causes issues when you are using two network connections. I think I'd stick to a wick and be done with it. I know Stuart had issues when he was using both deca and Ethernet at the same time, and as soon as he went just deca, his issues got a lot better. His network may have had something to do with it, but then again, you never know.


Yes it's supported. If they didn't want to support it they would lock it out like they did on the HR24. It's setup this way for specific installation issues.

I can't say I followed Stuarts threads where he said he had problems. He can of course use his own resources to find out if it's supported or not but the issues shouldn't have been specifically because of that.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Christopher Gould said:


> Let me throw this out there. For those who already have a hr34. What are you going to do if on feb 9 they offer existing customers trade in $ for old dvr. Hoping at the very least the longer I wait and the more supply builds up they will offer better credits.


I don't care. I had the money to spend, I spent it. I know it'll be cheaper later, So I'm not going to be upset or surprised when it happens.


----------



## inkahauts

"Shades228" said:


> Yes it's supported. If they didn't want to support it they would lock it out like they did on the HR24. It's setup this way for specific installation issues.
> 
> I can't say I followed Stuarts threads where he said he had problems. He can of course use his own resources to find out if it's supported or not but the issues shouldn't have been specifically because of that.


I'll just point to the hr21 again. Sometimes they do things and try and make them work,and they don't workout so well,and decide to longer support them, but leave them useable. I wouldn't be surprised if that happened here. They never shut off the second output on the hr21s...


----------



## Shades228

inkahauts said:


> I'll just point to the hr21 again. Sometimes they do things and try and make them work,and they don't workout so well,and decide to longer support them, but leave them useable. I wouldn't be surprised if that happened here. They never shut off the second output on the hr21s...


I've already stated at this point it's supported due to certain installation types. I can't get much clearer. Could this change? Yes it could but as of now it was intentionally left on to work as a bridge.


----------



## dogbreath

I did not want to read the whole thread, but was wondering if there are two versions of the HR34. Solid Signal lists a commercial version and apparently one for home use. Are they the same box?


----------



## I WANT MORE

RobertE said:


> They will complain bitterly, cry to retention, threaten to leave, blah, blah, balh. The same old song and dance as with every other must have now, but old POS later box.


Happy Holidays...


----------



## Herdfan

"dogbreath" said:


> I did not want to read the whole thread, but was wondering if there are two versions of the HR34. Solid Signal lists a commercial version and apparently one for home use. Are they the same box?


No. They are the same box. Not sure why they are listing them that way.


----------



## dogbreath

I talked with a rep at Solid Signal and he indicated that some HR34 boxes are marked for commercial use only and if I tried to activate one of these boxes on a residential acct, it would be rejected.


----------



## Drew2k

I really hadn't thought of the commercial applications for the HR34, but it makes perfect sense for bars and restaurants to want to use the HR34 to feed up to 4 TVs with just one receiver.


----------



## RunnerFL

inkahauts said:


> They never shut off the second output on the hr21s...


The way the dual NICs are setup you couldn't turn off one. It's not like it's an intelligent switch.


----------



## inkahauts

"RunnerFL" said:


> The way the dual NICs are setup you couldn't turn off one. It's not like it's an intelligent switch.


Make you wonder how the hr34 was designed as well.


----------



## inkahauts

"dogbreath" said:


> I did not want to read the whole thread, but was wondering if there are two versions of the HR34. Solid Signal lists a commercial version and apparently one for home use. Are they the same box?


Are they two different prices?


----------



## mterchila

Quick update -

Last Friday I received the HR34 I ordered from usadigitalhd.com. No problems getting it activated and deactivating my HR21 & HR20 that it was replacing. I also went ahead and switched MRV over to supported. I got all my SL's set-up and enjoyed watching two NFL games at the same time on Saturday. Overall it's a great receiver and I look forward to the HDGUI sometime this year (I hope).


----------



## RunnerFL

inkahauts said:


> Make you wonder how the hr34 was designed as well.


If it has dual NICs, I didn't pay that much attention, then it's setup the same way.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

I just have to say I'm a bit baffled about how DirecTV runs their DeCA. While I want my HR34 to bridge DeCA to ethernet, without a spanning-tree system they are setting themselves up for a world of hurt.

If I were to get two receivers (perhaps HR34s) that bridge ethernet to DeCA and hook them both to the same ethernet and same coax, there would be massive packet replication and the network would fail.

I guess what I'm saying is this DirecTV stuff is getting very complex now.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Why would you hook them to both eth AND coax. With the DECA BB at your router/modem, Coax is all that is needed.


----------



## dsw2112

flipptyfloppity said:


> If I were to get two receivers (perhaps HR34s) that bridge ethernet to DeCA and hook them both to the same ethernet and same coax, there would be massive packet replication and the network would fail.


Why would you hook both to ethernet and coax? If you connect the first HR34 to your ethernet network (to act as a bridge), the second HR34 would only need to be connected via coax.


----------



## RunnerFL

flipptyfloppity said:


> I just have to say I'm a bit baffled about how DirecTV runs their DeCA. While I want my HR34 to bridge DeCA to ethernet, without a spanning-tree system they are setting themselves up for a world of hurt.
> 
> If I were to get two receivers (perhaps HR34s) that bridge ethernet to DeCA and hook them both to the same ethernet and same coax, there would be massive packet replication and the network would fail.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is this DirecTV stuff is getting very complex now.


Why use your HR34 to bridge DECA to the Internet? That's not a supported setup and causes issues as it is. Just get yourself an Internet Connection Kit and be done with it. It's much cleaner that way.


----------



## Iceman5000

"RunnerFL" said:


> Why use your HR34 to bridge DECA to the Internet? That's not a supported setup and causes issues as it is. Just get yourself an Internet Connection Kit and be done with it. It's much cleaner that way.


It works perfectly as a bridge, and does not cause any issues. My system has 2 hr34's and 2 hr24's and 1 hr21. I have one of the Hr34's connected to the router, Everything else is coax only except the deca on the hr21. I don't see how it can be any cleaner of an installation than that, other than to replace the hr21 with another hr24. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## TBlazer07

Iceman5000 said:


> It works perfectly as a bridge, and does not cause any issues. My system has 2 hr34's and 2 hr24's and 1 hr21. I have one of the Hr34's connected to the router, Everything else is coax only except the deca on the hr21. I don't see how it can be any cleaner of an installation than that, other than to replace the hr21 with another hr24. No issues whatsoever.


 That's what I was looking to do with my 1 HR34 and 2 HR24's.

Anyhow, how'd you get 2 HR34's when most people can't even get 1 yet. 

I have a question for you. When you reboot either of your HR34's do you lose MRV connection to the other boxes? I mean does the just booted HR34 NOT see all the other boxes but the other boxes DO see the just booted HR34?


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Anyone else on here having issues with Directv Cinema? I've already reported an issue to Directv, just kinda curious how many have seen it, because I've already seen 2 or 3 more in the CE forum mention it.

Basically, I hit menu, then cinema plus, then click one of the 3 options and it just goes back to live tv. No DoD ever pops up. Im on a DECA BB and all 3 green lights are lit. Rcvr has been installed and running since Friday.


----------



## Iceman5000

"TBlazer07" said:


> That's what I was looking to do with my 1 HR34 and 2 HR24's.
> 
> Anyhow, how'd you get 2 HR34's when most people can't even get 1 yet.
> 
> I have a question for you. When you reboot either of your HR34's do you lose MRV connection to the other boxes? I mean does the just booted HR34 NOT see all the other boxes but the other boxes DO see the just booted HR34?


All boxes see each other after the reboot is complete.


----------



## RunnerFL

Iceman5000 said:


> All boxes see each other after the reboot is complete.


And this is why the Internet Connection Kit is cleaner. If you used it, instead of your HR34, the other units would still see each other while the HR34 is rebooting instead of having to wait.


----------



## Losi b

My installer is not trained on the 34 installation. Please detail the difference in installing a hr34 verses a hr 24 install. What I mean is, he is installing my customer supplied hr34. He has never seen or heard of the hr34. 
Could someone tell my installer "in detail" what he must do to install and activate the hr34. I called Direct tv to explain the problem and they tell me that they cannot help me because the 34 is not supposed to be available to me, (existing customer) until February.
Please help as clearly as possible. Thank you in advance. Brian


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The 34 takes up 5 tuners on a SWiM, so he may need to rewire to make sure the SWiM is not oversubscribed. He also may need to put in a SWiM-16 depending on what else you have.

Otherwise it is very similar to a 24. Have him hook up just the coax, not the ethernet. No DECA required. Your existing broadband DECA will support it, if you have one. If you don't, if you're running 100% ethernet, he should probably put in a broadband DECA and reconfigure your other receivers to use it.

Installation, configuration, and activation should be pretty much just like an HR24.

Download this: 







HR34 First Look​
to help him, also print out this post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2873338#post2873338


----------



## Iceman5000

"RunnerFL" said:


> And this is why the Internet Connection Kit is cleaner. If you used it, instead of your HR34, the other units would still see each other while the HR34 is rebooting instead of having to wait.


All boxes see each other any way. They just don't see the Internet while the bridged hr34 is rebooting. My hr34 rebooted one time ( when I downloaded CE release on Friday night) in 17 days. I think I can live without an Internet connection to my DTV boxes for 15 minutes while the hr34 reboots.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I wouldn't recommend using the HR34 to provide internet to your other receivers. It works... but it was kind of flaky for me and I ended up just using a CCK.


----------



## Teletubbie

I am upgrading my SD receiver to a HR34 which is on order from USADigitalHD. The USADigitalHD rep said to call them after I receive the HR34 and give them the DTV account # and they would update my DTV account and upgrade the SD receiver to an HR34. They said it would make it easier when I call DTV to activate it and DTV would send some prepaid box to return my SD receiver. Has anybody tried this method and is it really required for the USA rep to upgrade my account or can DTV do it too?


----------



## eball

Received my HR34 from USADigitalHD today. Hooked it up, called DTV and simply said I was activating a new receiver. No issues (customer since '95 so clearly not a new account). I deactivated an older one I'll keep as a spare and that wasn't an issue either -- the rep asked if I needed to send it back and I said, "no, I'll keep it, it's a spare for a guest bedroom but I just don't want to pay the $7 a month to keep it active." No further questions.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

dsw2112 said:


> Why would you hook both to ethernet and coax? If you connect the first HR34 to your ethernet network (to act as a bridge), the second HR34 would only need to be connected via coax.


Well, perhaps I just don't know that DeCA exists, I think I have to hook all my boxes up to each other and the internet with ethernet. Or perhaps I replaced two HR22s with HR24s, and I didn't know the HR24s have built-in DeCA, so I just hook them up the same as the HR22s were, both on ethernet.

People do make mistakes.



RunnerFL said:


> Why use your HR34 to bridge DECA to the Internet? That's not a supported setup and causes issues as it is. Just get yourself an Internet Connection Kit and be done with it. It's much cleaner that way.


Because I don't like to hook up extra devices, find extra power plugs and waste extra electricity if an HR34 can do the job without an ICK. To me it seems pretty clear that with the removal of the 2nd ethernet port and the 2nd satellite port (used to power the ICK) that DirecTV thinks that having an ICK next to an HR34 is the exception instead of the rule.

Honestly, if I had my way I'd just put every receiver on ethernet instead of using DeCA, but H25s don't have ethernet ports.


----------



## LameLefty

flipptyfloppity said:


> Honestly, if I had my way I'd just put every receiver on ethernet instead of using DeCA, but H25s don't have ethernet ports.


Sure. I get it. Most of us at DBSTalk get it. I'm sure the uber-geeks in Directv engineering get it too, personally.

But DECA is designed to provide a robust networking system that is also easy for Directv to install and maintain. They are already running coax and plugging stuff into outlets for every install. That's why DECA makes sense for Directv and why ethernet jacks don't exist on the H25. If/when there is ever an HR25 or HR35, I would lay even money they won't have ethernet jacks either.


----------



## dsw2112

flipptyfloppity said:


> Well, perhaps I just don't know that DeCA exists, I think I have to hook all my boxes up to each other and the internet with ethernet. Or perhaps I replaced two HR22s with HR24s, and I didn't know the HR24s have built-in DeCA, so I just hook them up the same as the HR22s were, both on ethernet.
> 
> *People do make mistakes.*


Yeah, I get that. But it's also possible to reverse a PI, and send voltage toward the receiver :eek2: There are any number of possibilities to "screw up" a satellite setup. For me, I'd rather have the HR34's "bridge" the two. But in the end; if you don't know what you're doing...


----------



## flipptyfloppity

LameLefty said:


> Sure. I get it. Most of us at DBSTalk get it. I'm sure the uber-geeks in Directv engineering get it too, personally.
> 
> But DECA is designed to provide a robust networking system that is also easy for Directv to install and maintain. They are already running coax and plugging stuff into outlets for every install. That's why DECA makes sense for Directv and why ethernet jacks don't exist on the H25. If/when there is ever an HR25 or HR35, I would lay even money they won't have ethernet jacks either.


I don't see that happening. DeCA works well for connecting all your receivers together, but you also need to connect to the outside world too. And that's invariably going to be ethernet. It may make sense for a client (H25) to not connect to the outside world, but the hosts (any DVR) probably needs to.

Let me put it this way. A basic DirecTV install now is a DVR. If it doesn't have an ethernet jack, then a basic install becomes a DVR (inc. remote), a PI and an DeCA bridge? Three boxes and up to 3 power plugs? That's unclean, overly complicated and overly expensive.

I dunno what to do about the PI, but DirecTV should probably make their PVRs look for each other over ethernet and if they see each other, all but one on that string of ethernet should disable their ethernets and go DeCA only. Then a simple install doesn't need a separate adapter and you can connect the ethernet port on all your PVRs without risk.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Sorry, have to disagree with you there. The DVRs are not designed to provide a bridge between ethernet and coax and I don't think it's wise to try to go down that road. Also, your average DIRECTV customer doesn't have ethernet near his TV. Maybe in a few years that may be more common. So the current setup using the CCK makes the most sense. The installer can run coax to wherever the router is, or use the wireless CCK and be done quickly.


----------



## LameLefty

flipptyfloppity said:


> I don't see that happening. DeCA works well for connecting all your receivers together, but you also need to connect to the outside world too. And that's invariably going to be ethernet. It may make sense for a client (H25) to not connect to the outside world, but the hosts (any DVR) probably needs to.


That's where a simple, cheap and easy-to-install DECA module or CCK comes in.


----------



## Alan Gordon

flipptyfloppity said:


> Let me put it this way. A basic DirecTV install now is a DVR. If it doesn't have an ethernet jack, then a basic install becomes a DVR (inc. remote), a PI and an DeCA bridge? Three boxes and up to 3 power plugs? That's unclean, overly complicated and overly expensive.


While I'm all for less power being used (one of the reasons why I wish DirecTV would allow archiving to hard drive like Dish Network DVRs instead of being forced to have an external hard drive running constantly if you want to expand your recording space), I'd much rather have my DirecTV gear networked at my router INSTEAD of near my home theater system.

To each their own...

~Alan


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Alan Gordon" said:


> While I'm all for less power being used (one of the reasons why I wish DirecTV would allow archiving to hard drive like Dish Network DVRs instead of being forced to have an external hard drive running constantly if you want to expand your recording space), I'd much rather have my DirecTV gear networked at my router INSTEAD of near my home theater system.
> 
> To each their own...
> 
> ~Alan


But, but....I moved my modem/router near my HTS in order to have it all hard wired for faster speeds.


----------



## jappleboy

On the HR34 is anyone having screen come up say 1000(directv) is currently not available.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

LameLefty said:


> That's where a simple, cheap and easy-to-install DECA module or CCK comes in.


You probably should have read back a few posts before posting this.

No module, even at $25 is simpler or cheaper than a built-in capability.

Like any other company, DirecTV likes to simplify things over time to save money. They integrated multiswitches, then they integrated SWMs. They integrated DeCA adapters.

I can't say Stuart is wrong, this is more of just a difference of opinion than a right/wrong thing. But I suspect that DirecTV will do they same as they have in the past and work to reduce the number of separate modules to simplify and get the cost down. Maybe Stuart's right, maybe it's just not feasible right now. But I still think they'll work toward it.

And as to the idea of a DVR bridging, I'll just have to find motherboard pics at some point. On a device like this that has two ethernet ports, it usually has an internal bridging chip instead of using hte main CPU to bridge. It quite possibly has the same chip as the CCK has.


----------



## Alan Gordon

TheRatPatrol said:


> But, but....I moved my modem/router near my HTS in order to have it all hard wired for faster speeds.


I had too many wires to rerun... that was not an option for me.

DECA enabled me to have WHDVR service. 

~Alan


----------



## inkahauts

"flipptyfloppity" said:


> Well, perhaps I just don't know that DeCA exists, I think I have to hook all my boxes up to each other and the internet with ethernet. Or perhaps I replaced two HR22s with HR24s, and I didn't know the HR24s have built-in DeCA, so I just hook them up the same as the HR22s were, both on ethernet.
> 
> People do make mistakes.
> 
> Because I don't like to hook up extra devices, find extra power plugs and waste extra electricity if an HR34 can do the job without an ICK. To me it seems pretty clear that with the removal of the 2nd ethernet port and the 2nd satellite port (used to power the ICK) that DirecTV thinks that having an ICK next to an HR34 is the exception instead of the rule.
> 
> Honestly, if I had my way I'd just put every receiver on ethernet instead of using DeCA, but H25s don't have ethernet ports.


Um,the second satellite port removed from what,the hr34? That has nothing to do with powering anything in terms of deca devices. Not sure I follow that statement. They went to swim only, that's why there is no need for two as inputs. And the second Ethernet was a mistake as they learned and killed it off ages ago before the hr24 even. And in general. Ick can go anywhere in the system, if it's not wireless, it's expected to be next to a router, where ever that is. How many people really have their router next to their main tv? I am guessing not any kind of majority. And wireless ick can go inline anywhere as well.

I think the only reason DirecTV has Ethernet ports on any receiver right now is if that receiver is the only one the customer has, then they can plug it in direct, but I wont be surprised if the next "hr34" doesn't have an Ethernet port At all.


----------



## Losi b

Stuart Sweet said:


> The 34 takes up 5 tuners on a SWiM, so he may need to rewire to make sure the SWiM is not oversubscribed. He also may need to put in a SWiM-16 depending on what else you have.
> 
> Otherwise it is very similar to a 24. Have him hook up just the coax, not the ethernet. No DECA required. Your existing broadband DECA will support it, if you have one. If you don't, if you're running 100% ethernet, he should probably put in a broadband DECA and reconfigure your other receivers to use it.
> 
> Installation, configuration, and activation should be pretty much just like an HR24.
> 
> Download this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HR34 First Look​
> to help him, also print out this post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2873338#post2873338


Thanks Stuart, sorry about the panic post but my installer was about to walk away from the install as recommended by his dispatcher and by Direct tv cs. That was the most rediculous install and customer support I've ever dealt with, just totally stupid. 
Anyway, he installed a new dish, swm8, coax and Ethernet box, 2 hr24 and hooked all 3 up for $250 total.(installer and dtv charges) I'm receiving a $42 monthly credit for 6 months off my subscription to offset the 34 cost. 
About 10 weeks ago I knew nothing about hd dvr's, tv, etc... I gathered all of my info from this forum. I would like to say Thank You to Stuart and everyone else that posted information and answers to my questions.


----------



## Davenlr

Losi b said:


> Anyway, he installed a new dish, swm8, coax and Ethernet box, 2 hr24 and hooked all 3 up for $250 total.(installer and dtv charges)


That is not going to work. He needed to install an SWM16. You are going to find one of the DVR's is missing a tuner, and will give you an error message when you try to use it.


----------



## Losi b

Davenlr said:


> That is not going to work. He needed to install an SWM16. You are going to find one of the DVR's is missing a tuner, and will give you an error message when you try to use it.


You're correct, the installer refused to install anything bigger than a swm8. That was part of the headache with this install. He couldn't figure out how to turn off one of the tuners on the 34 so he turned off 1 on one of the 24's. Just out of curiosity, how much will a swm16 setup cost if I bought it myself?


----------



## Davenlr

About $100 depending where you get it. Just wait a couple weeks, reenable the tuner on the HR24, and when it gives you an error, call in a service call. They should know better than to do an install like that.

FWIW, you cannot disable a tuner on the HR34. What you CAN do, which is a work around, is Unplug the HR34 from the wall power, reenable the tuner on the HR24 and wait until it boots up, then plug the HR34 back in. It will only have 4 tuners then, and automatically disable the 5th tuner.

If you dont need multiroom video on one of the HR24's, you can always hook it to the legacy ports on the SWM8, if you have two coax cables running to the original DVR.


----------



## TBlazer07

RunnerFL said:


> And this is why the Internet Connection Kit is cleaner. If you used it, instead of your HR34, the other units would still see each other while the HR34 is rebooting instead of having to wait.


 I have the ICC and every time I reboot the HR34 I have to reboot my HR24's to get the HR34 to see them (but they all see the HR34). This has been going on (and reported) since the "beginning." I've swapped locations, swapped splitters and it continues. Once is a while one of the HR24's is there.


----------



## dkouz

Davenlr said:


> About $100 depending where you get it. Just wait a couple weeks, reenable the tuner on the HR24, and when it gives you an error, call in a service call. They should know better than to do an install like that.


Best to call right away. Service within 7 days will get the most attention.


----------



## Losi b

dkouz said:


> Best to call right away. Service within 7 days will get the most attention.


Thanks for the input. When I am speaking to the cs rep, how should I word my explanation? I would like make sure that I use the words/phrases that will get the results that I am looking for.


----------



## Davenlr

Losi b said:


> Thanks for the input. When I am speaking to the cs rep, how should I word my explanation? I would like make sure that I use the words/phrases that will get the results that I am looking for.


You get a searching for signal on satellite input 2 (771A) whenever you enable doubleplay, and have been told its because you have 9 tuners and only a SWM8. Might check with someone for the exact error, I cannot duplicate it here, because I dont have any way to max mine out.

Of course, you can just enable the second tuner (rerun satellite setup on that HR24). When its booted back up, hit DOWN ARROW to enable doubleplay, and see what the error it gives you is.


----------



## Herdfan

"TBlazer07" said:


> I have the ICC and every time I reboot the HR34 I have to reboot my HR24's to get the HR34 to see them (but they all see the HR34). This has been going on (and reported) since the "beginning." I've swapped locations, swapped splitters and it continues. Once is a while one of the HR24's is there.


Have you set all receivers to static IP's outside your router's DHCP range?


----------



## Losi b

How do I enable the second tuner? I am in setup right now and ready to do what I'm told.


----------



## Davenlr

Losi b said:


> How do I enable the second tuner? I am in setup right now and ready to do what I'm told.


Chose the option to RERUN Satellite SETUP under SETUP/SATELLITE
One of the first questions should be how many tuners, 1 or 2. After changing that, leave the rest of the settings the same (Slimline 3/5 SWM) choose 3 or 5 depending on what he put on your dish, a SL3 or SL5. If you dont know, you can check satellite signal strength menu, and if it shows a satellite 110 and 119, you have an SL5, otherwise its an SL3 if those two satellites are missing.

BTW, when you choose 2, you may get an error if the HR34 and other HR24 are still on. You MAY have to turn one of them off, so the one you are setting up can complete setup.


----------



## Iceman5000

"flipptyfloppity" said:


> You probably should have read back a few posts before posting this.
> 
> No module, even at $25 is simpler or cheaper than a built-in capability.
> 
> Like any other company, DirecTV likes to simplify things over time to save money. They integrated multiswitches, then they integrated SWMs. They integrated DeCA adapters.
> 
> I can't say Stuart is wrong, this is more of just a difference of opinion than a right/wrong thing. But I suspect that DirecTV will do they same as they have in the past and work to reduce the number of separate modules to simplify and get the cost down. Maybe Stuart's right, maybe it's just not feasible right now. But I still think they'll work toward it.
> 
> And as to the idea of a DVR bridging, I'll just have to find motherboard pics at some point. On a device like this that has two ethernet ports, it usually has an internal bridging chip instead of using hte main CPU to bridge. It quite possibly has the same chip as the CCK has.


Actually I just spoke with a person from the DTV engineering department, Robert Jameson, and he stated that the HR34 was designed from the ground up to act as a Deca bridge. He states that the PL3100 series chipset is the same in both the HR34 and the standard deca adapter. He told me that it was implemented to make installation simpler, and more cost effective. He did state that it is not officially supported yet, but will be in the near future and that there is no harm in connecting it this way, as long as it (HR34) is the only connection to your router and deca cloud. If you have multiple connections to your router from your deca cloud you will have problems.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I went back to my friends and asked about the status of using the HR34 as a bridge. I was told that yes, this is now a supported configuration. So the problems I had were either resolved, or they have to do with my setup. So i'll stick by my warning, if it gives you trouble don't do it, but at least you can feel comfortable knowing that DIRECTV supports doing it. 

This coming weekend I may try it again and see if it works better now.


----------



## jagrim

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> This coming weekend I may try it again and see if it works better now.


No guts, no glory


----------



## inkahauts

"Iceman5000" said:


> Actually I just spoke with a person from the DTV engineering department, Robert Jameson, and he stated that the HR34 was designed from the ground up to act as a Deca bridge. He states that the PL3100 series chipset is the same in both the HR34 and the standard deca adapter. He told me that it was implemented to make installation simpler, and more cost effective. He did state that it is not officially supported yet, but will be in the near future and that there is no harm in connecting it this way, as long as it (HR34) is the only connection to your router and deca cloud. If you have multiple connections to your router from your deca cloud you will have problems.


Interesting, but not yet supported huh? Could explain why some people have had issues, and others haven't. First I think anyone has heard of the technical makeup of how it works inside the machine. Thanks for the. Info. I look forward to hearing when it's officially supported. I think it will give them another option but that many people will still require a ick near a modem that is usually somewhere other than next to their main tv.


----------



## Shades228

Stuart Sweet said:


> I went back to my friends and asked about the status of using the HR34 as a bridge. I was told that yes, this is now a supported configuration. So the problems I had were either resolved, or they have to do with my setup. So i'll stick by my warning, if it gives you trouble don't do it, but at least you can feel comfortable knowing that DIRECTV supports doing it.
> 
> This coming weekend I may try it again and see if it works better now.


I would start a specific thread for it so that way any issues can be easier dealt with by the community.


----------



## inkahauts

"inkahauts" said:


> Interesting, but not yet supported huh? Could explain why some people have had issues, and others haven't. First I think anyone has heard of the technical makeup of how it works inside the machine. Thanks for the. Info. I look forward to hearing when it's officially supported. I think it will give them another option but that many people will still require a ick near a modem that is usually somewhere other than next to their main tv.


And now it is supported! Haha... Well, I have a feeling that in a few months, things will be more stable. Nice to know that it is supposed to work!


----------



## RunnerFL

TBlazer07 said:


> I have the ICC and every time I reboot the HR34 I have to reboot my HR24's to get the HR34 to see them (but they all see the HR34). This has been going on (and reported) since the "beginning." I've swapped locations, swapped splitters and it continues. Once is a while one of the HR24's is there.


Using static IP's?


----------



## flipptyfloppity

inkahauts said:


> Um,the second satellite port removed from what,the hr34? That has nothing to do with powering anything in terms of deca devices. Not sure I follow that statement. They went to swim only, that's why there is no need for two as inputs. And the second Ethernet was a mistake as they learned and killed it off ages ago before the hr24 even. And in general. Ick can go anywhere in the system, if it's not wireless, it's expected to be next to a router, where ever that is. How many people really have their router next to their main tv? I am guessing not any kind of majority. And wireless ick can go inline anywhere as well.


A non-SWM HR34 wouldn't be realistic. It would require 4 wires to it.

It doesn't matter where your router is. You can run ethernet anywhere. Same as you can run coax anywhere.



> I think the only reason DirecTV has Ethernet ports on any receiver right now is if that receiver is the only one the customer has, then they can plug it in direct, but I wont be surprised if the next "hr34" doesn't have an Ethernet port At all.


You already said that before.

I would be shocked to see the ethernet port go away on the HR34. This thing is designed to run multiple TVs at once, and it can only do it with wires (coax or ethernet), so saying it should lose a port because people just don't have wires in their locations seems strange.

If you look at new installs, new installs for this thing, like in sports bars or whatever, they vastly prefer twisted pair over coax. It's cheaper and easier to install. They're probably going to want to wire their remote TVs over twisted pair, not coax. And indeed the only RVU solutions right now are ethernet. So I can't see the ethernet on this going away.

I think the "next HR34" won't have anything but a coax and twisted pair. You'll put it where the satellite enters the building and just use IP to watch TV throughout your house. No coax, no HDMI and maybe no twisted pair either.

Anyway, this is getting pretty metaphysical by now. I don't mean to completely bog down this HR34 discussion.


----------



## RunnerFL

flipptyfloppity said:


> You probably should have read back a few posts before posting this.
> 
> No module, even at $25 is simpler or cheaper than a built-in capability.
> 
> Like any other company, DirecTV likes to simplify things over time to save money. They integrated multiswitches, then they integrated SWMs. They integrated DeCA adapters.
> 
> I can't say Stuart is wrong, this is more of just a difference of opinion than a right/wrong thing. But I suspect that DirecTV will do they same as they have in the past and work to reduce the number of separate modules to simplify and get the cost down. Maybe Stuart's right, maybe it's just not feasible right now. But I still think they'll work toward it.
> 
> And as to the idea of a DVR bridging, I'll just have to find motherboard pics at some point. On a device like this that has two ethernet ports, it usually has an internal bridging chip instead of using hte main CPU to bridge. It quite possibly has the same chip as the CCK has.


It's been mentioned many times before in many threads that using the secondary Ethernet port takes CPU cycles and slows down the unit. If you want to run with a slower machine just because you don't want a super small external device that bridges DECA and Internet then that's your loss. You've been told. As far as Stuart being right, he is. He gets his information directly from DirecTV.


----------



## Shades228

inkahauts said:


> And now it is supported! Haha... Well, I have a feeling that in a few months, things will be more stable. Nice to know that it is supposed to work!


It was always supported Iceman's contact or information is incorrect for this conversation.


----------



## Iceman5000

Shades228 said:


> It was always supported Iceman's contact or information is incorrect for this conversation.


Thats pretty funny. Stuart said at least 3 times today alone that the HR34 was never designed to be used as a bridge and is not supported. I find out that it is and why and then i'm told I'm incorrect. This is why I only post here a couple times a year, Damned elitist forums...back into my hole I go....see ya next year, maybe.


----------



## inkahauts

"Shades228" said:


> It was always supported Iceman's contact or information is incorrect for this conversation.


I doubt that based in what Stuart has said.


----------



## TBlazer07

Herdfan said:


> Have you set all receivers to static IP's outside your router's DHCP range?





RunnerFL said:


> Using static IP's?


I have always used static IP on my entire (wired) network. I only make available 4 IP addresses (.2 - .5) in my DHCP scope for 2 phones & a tablet and even they are actually static via MAC (if we have a large family gathering I add a bunch of extras for the day  ). All hard wired devices (~12 devices) are up in the .200 range).

Should I **NOT** be using static?


----------



## inkahauts

"TBlazer07" said:


> I have always used static IP on my entire (wired) network. I only make available 4 IP addresses (.2 - .5) in my DHCP scope for 2 phones & a tablet and even they are actually static via MAC (if we have a large family gathering I add a bunch of extras for the day  ). All hard wired devices (~12 devices) are up in the .200 range).
> 
> Should I **NOT** be using static?


Honestly, it should not really matter, but I know sometimes people had less issues not using static, but then I have also seen a few people having less issues using static Ips so it sometimes is just your actual network. I never go static, way to much work. I have way to many things, and they all work quite fine with the dhcp setting their Ips, including all my DirecTV receivers. You just have to make sure that everything should be abe to see each other and that all ip addresses are in the right sub nets, etc.


----------



## azarby

Stuart Sweet said:


> I went back to my friends and asked about the status of using the HR34 as a bridge. I was told that yes, this is now a supported configuration. So the problems I had were either resolved, or they have to do with my setup. So i'll stick by my warning, if it gives you trouble don't do it, but at least you can feel comfortable knowing that DIRECTV supports doing it.
> 
> This coming weekend I may try it again and see if it works better now.


Do you know what level of firmware is required for bridging support? I installed two Hr34s today and am currently using the original white DECA. If bridging works, I have an ethernet connection 3 ft from one of the HR34s. I might give it a try also.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

flipptyfloppity said:


> It doesn't matter where your router is. You can run ethernet anywhere. Same as you can run coax anywhere.


Sometimes easier said then done.


----------



## LameLefty

azarby said:


> Do you know what level of firmware is required for bridging support?


Bridging has worked for me for a long time . . . 

But as has been repeatedly emphasized in various networking threads over the years, it's hard to make too many generalizations because peoples' LAN configurations vary so much.


----------



## Herdfan

"TBlazer07" said:


> Should I **NOT** be using static?


I have everything static and outside DHCP range. Before I went static I had one DVR that would always drop off. Since I went static, I have not had a problem.


----------



## TBlazer07

inkahauts said:


> Honestly, it should not really matter, but I know sometimes people had less issues not using static, but then I have also seen a few people having less issues using static Ips so it sometimes is just your actual network. I never go static, way to much work. I have way to many things, and they all work quite fine with the dhcp setting their Ips, including all my DirecTV receivers. You just have to make sure that everything should be abe to see each other and that all ip addresses are in the right sub nets, etc.


 The problem I see with DHCP is if the router or DHCP server dies or glitches you could lose your network. For HR2x's it's not a big deal but in a business environment it could be. I know, a rare event, but I have seen it happen over the years and have just got used to using static for all non-mobile devices (and also to avoid Wi-Fi for anything other than mobile devices whenever possible).

Back to topic ...... I still can't figure out why I keep losing MRV after HR34 reboot. It's a PITA having to reboot the Hr24's after each HR34 reboot. I've swapped everything. It's the HR34. Been happening since the HR34 got MRV.


----------



## RunnerFL

TBlazer07 said:


> I have always used static IP on my entire (wired) network. I only make available 4 IP addresses (.2 - .5) in my DHCP scope for 2 phones & a tablet and even they are actually static via MAC (if we have a large family gathering I add a bunch of extras for the day  ). All hard wired devices (~12 devices) are up in the .200 range).
> 
> Should I **NOT** be using static?


No, static is definitely the way to go. In the early days of MRV I had issues all the time until I went to static IP's on my units.


----------



## RunnerFL

inkahauts said:


> I never go static, way to much work.


Too much work? How? You set an IP and forget it. Easy as pie...

Then once it's static you don't have to worry about it losing its lease, dhcp failure, etc.


----------



## RunnerFL

TBlazer07 said:


> Back to topic ...... I still can't figure out why I keep losing MRV after HR34 reboot. It's a PITA having to reboot the Hr24's after each HR34 reboot. I've swapped everything. It's the HR34. Been happening since the HR34 got MRV.


Are you using the HR34 as a bridge or is it just a part of the DECA network like the 24's?

Also next time it happens just try restarting the network on the 24's and see if they show up. It shouldn't require a reboot.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

azarby said:


> Do you know what level of firmware is required for bridging support? I installed two Hr34s today and am currently using the original white DECA. If bridging works, I have an ethernet connection 3 ft from one of the HR34s. I might give it a try also.


I am sure it is supported in the current national release.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

TheRatPatrol said:


> Sometimes easier said then done.


Indeed, running cable to locations in your house can be difficult, but DirecTV's business depends upon it and always has. This isn't a change on that front.


----------



## LameLefty

RunnerFL said:


> Too much work? How? You set an IP and forget it. Easy as pie...


You have to keep a reference of which box is assigned to which IP - that gets to be a real PITA when you have a couple dozen or more devices that come and go on your network.

By contrast, I have used DHCP for my boxes since pretty early on in MRV testing and never had any issues with it. Go figure.


----------



## Herdfan

"LameLefty" said:


> You have to keep a reference of which box is assigned to which IP - that gets to be a real PITA when you have a couple dozen or more devices that come and go on your network.
> .


While I do have a spreadsheet listing all my receivers, they are in order in the house starting in the MBR. So I know that the MBR is 10.0.0.201, so that means my office is .202 and so on through the house. The only devices that I have with static IP's are my receivers. My DHCP range ends at .200.


----------



## boxster99t

Losi b said:


> You're correct, the installer refused to install anything bigger than a swm8. That was part of the headache with this install. He couldn't figure out how to turn off one of the tuners on the 34 so he turned off 1 on one of the 24's. Just out of curiosity, how much will a swm16 setup cost if I bought it myself?


Search on Ebay--I picked up a new SWM-16 and two of the directv labeled Zinwell splitters (so that you could, as needed, have 16 tuners running off the two SWM ports) for $75 including shipping.

Frankly, however, if I were you, I would pick up the phone and call Directv and tell them you got an error message, that both of your tuners on the 24 won't work. Especially if you paid for the install, it should have included the SWM-16. I did mine myself, because I already had a SWM-8 and SlimLine 5, and didn't want to deal with the 4 hour window, ect...

I also saw how cheap the Decas are now--I've been running MRV via Cat5 going back to the CE days, and kept it that way because I didn't want to pay $99 for the Deca install. I will be converting to Deca as soon as the three I bought on Ebay show up--paid less that $15 each including shipping for those.

I don't know whether installers are being paid in parts or if parts are "falling off trucks", but Directv parts on Ebay is one heck of a cottage industry.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually DECAs are almost that cheap on Solid Signal.


----------



## jappleboy

Had my Ethernet hookup HR34 was slow started reading the post and found a post about Ethernet being hook up. Took the Ethernet line off did a reset and yes it is now twice as fast. Now can you tell me what my cinemaplus problem is getting error 1000.


----------



## LameLefty

Herdfan said:


> While I do have a spreadsheet listing all my receivers, they are in order in the house starting in the MBR. So I know that the MBR is 10.0.0.201, so that means my office is .202 and so on through the house. The only devices that I have with static IP's are my receivers. My DHCP range ends at .200.


Nice and organized. I used to do that too for the brief period I was using static IPs. But DHCP, when working properly as it is for me, means you don't have to bother, which is kind of my point. I have 9 different Directv boxes hardwired into my network at the moment and they tend to come, go and get rearranged pretty regularly for testing. I got pretty tired of updating my spreadsheet every time I added, moved or deleted a box.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

jappleboy said:


> Had my Ethernet hookup HR34 was slow started reading the post and found a post about Ethernet being hook up. Took the Ethernet line off did a reset and yes it is now twice as fast. Now can you tell me what my cinemaplus problem is getting error 1000.


Are you connected to the internet any other way? Without the ethernet connection you can't get DIRECTV Cinema.


----------



## jappleboy

No, I can get cinemaplus in my bed room on my hr24 and it is not hook up to a ethernet


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Then you probably have a cinema connection kit somewhere that is hooked up. 

Try going into the network setup of the HR34 and resetting the settings, then do a connect now.


----------



## bigtom

"LameLefty" said:


> Nice and organized. I used to do that too for the brief period I was using static IPs. But DHCP, when working properly as it is for me, means you don't have to bother, which is kind of my point. I have 9 different Directv boxes hardwired into my network at the moment and they tend to come, go and get rearranged pretty regularly for testing. I got pretty tired of updating my spreadsheet every time I added, moved or deleted a box.


Some routers have DHCP reservation lists for IP. If your router supports this, it can be more convenient to manage the IP lists as you add devices. Less configuration on the devices as well!


----------



## NurseDiesel

I just got brand new service this month, and didn't get one. I wish I'd known about it, but the HR24-500 seems nice. That record 5 shows at once and 1TB drive would have been nice tho. Grr.


----------



## boxster99t

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually DECAs are almost that cheap on Solid Signal.


Ebay: less than $15 (I paid 2 @ $14 shipped; 1 @ $12.75 shipped)

SS: $19.99 each plus $6.95 shipping (I assume one shipping charge).

Quibble if you will, over a $26.17 savings (Ebay vs. SS), but what the hay. As they say, $20 is $20.  That's why I went Ebay.


----------



## LameLefty

bigtom said:


> Some routers have DHCP reservation lists for IP. If your router supports this, it can be more convenient to manage the IP lists as you add devices. Less configuration on the devices as well!


Yes, I know. But the idea is to make things EASIER for the user and more transparent, so the infrastructure doesn't get in the way or complicate using the service. Using your router to manage a list like that just duplicates the service that DHCP provides. If you have a router than can handle things gracefully, I can attest that your Directv boxes do NOT need to use static IPs with router-controlled access lists. In my case I have an Airport Extreme N base station providing DHCP to an HR34, HR24, HR22, R22, HR20, H25, H24 and Nomad, plus two iPads, two iPhones, three iPod Touches, a PS3, two XBox 360s, a Wii, a 3DS, and a Sony BD player, four PCs, a couple of Mac laptops, an Android phone, and a few other odds and ends of net-conneceted gadgetry and it all works great. And my network also includes two other Airport Extreme units and an Airport Express all extending my WLAN around my house that also pull IPs and control traffic as needed.

It's easy to say "DHCP doesn't work, use static IPs." I don't believe that was ever completely true regarding Directv boxes but maybe so with certain routers and whatnot. But in my case, today, I know that DHCP works great.


----------



## NR4P

LameLefty said:


> It's easy to say "DHCP doesn't work, use static IPs." I don't believe that was ever completely true regarding Directv boxes but maybe so with certain routers and whatnot. But in my case, today, I know that DHCP works great.


I'm in the DHCP works great group. Have never had to go to static IP's because I have super performance for WHDVR and Nomad with DHCP. But given the title of this thread is HR34 Anticipation, I guess we all got sidetracked. Myself included.
Wonder if we should steer back to HR34's?


----------



## RunnerFL

LameLefty said:


> You have to keep a reference of which box is assigned to which IP - that gets to be a real PITA when you have a couple dozen or more devices that come and go on your network.
> 
> By contrast, I have used DHCP for my boxes since pretty early on in MRV testing and never had any issues with it. Go figure.


Why do you have to remember what box has what IP?


----------



## LameLefty

RunnerFL said:


> Why do you have to remember what box has what IP?


If you're setting up boxes with fixed IPs, how else are you certain you don't accidentally double-assign an IP?

Anyway, as noted, this is all way off-topic for the this thread, and the horse has been beaten into glue. :grin:

* * * *

So, who is anticipating their new HR34s these days?


----------



## RunnerFL

LameLefty said:


> Nice and organized. I used to do that too for the brief period I was using static IPs. But DHCP, when working properly as it is for me, means you don't have to bother, which is kind of my point. I have 9 different Directv boxes hardwired into my network at the moment and they tend to come, go and get rearranged pretty regularly for testing. I got pretty tired of updating my spreadsheet every time I added, moved or deleted a box.


But why update anything? Just let them keep the same static IP they had.

You seem to be putting more work into it than you need to. :lol:

My units keep the same IP they've always had regardless of where I move them to in my home.


----------



## RunnerFL

LameLefty said:


> If you're setting up boxes with fixed IPs, how else are you certain you don't accidentally double-assign an IP?


You either put them in a spreadsheet or setup a dns server. It's not a hardship. It's something you do once and move on.


----------



## azarby

I installed 2 HR34s yesterday and both are on 0x04c8 firmware. One of the HR34s has You Tube searches avaialble and the other does not. Both units are on the internet, have network services enabled and both can download VODs. Is this a just wait and see or what?


----------



## Drucifer

Well according to the DirecTV Tech TV Apps Forum, I'm not the only person with their HR34-700 listed as Deleted at the DirecTV My Apps website.


----------



## Shades228

Iceman5000 said:


> Thats pretty funny. Stuart said at least 3 times today alone that the HR34 was never designed to be used as a bridge and is not supported. I find out that it is and why and then i'm told I'm incorrect. This is why I only post here a couple times a year, Damned elitist forums...back into my hole I go....see ya next year, maybe.


You stated that your informant told you it wasn't supported and it is supported. Therefor your informant is incorrect in this conversation. Not sure why you take it personally that you were given wrong information from someone but hopefully you don't see your shadow on Feb 2nd.


----------



## Iceman5000

"Shades228" said:


> You stated that your informant told you it wasn't supported and it is supported. Therefor your informant is incorrect in this conversation. Not sure why you take it personally that you were given wrong information from someone but hopefully you don't see your shadow on Feb 2nd.


In this case "not supported" means that installers have not been instructed to install it as a bridge yet. I did not state that it doesn't work. If you read through the whole thread you would see that I was the one who posted that it worked. Stuart said it didn't work and wasn't designed to work that way when in fact it was. I get pissed because people come to this and other forums for correct information, and those that don't know any better, blindly read and repost incorrect information. I know who Stuart is and how he took over when Earl left. But lately I feel he has become lazy in his evaluations, reviews and information gathering about DTV products. He is not the only source of information on DTV products, but people continue to take his word as gospel and lately I find he is wrong more than he is right. I have a lot more respect for someone who has the guts to say "I don't know" instead of posting wrong information. The bottom line is I want to see people have the most reliable and cost effective system and the most accurate info possible. Isn't that what we are all here for?


----------



## Sixto

During the Field Trial, it was specifically stated that using the HR34 as a bridge was not recommended nor supported.

At the end of the Field Trial, at GA, it was specifically stated that using the HR34 as a bridge was not recommended nor supported.

Recently it changed, and it's now supported.

Simple as that, no one lied, no one misled anyone, it changed, very recently.

Lots of good information here, and sometimes things change, with very little notice.


----------



## David Ortiz

Sixto said:


> During the Field Trial, it was specifically stated that using the HR34 as a bridge was not recommended nor supported.
> 
> At the end of the Field Trial, at GA, it was specifically stated that using the HR34 as a bridge was not recommended nor supported.
> 
> Recently it changed, and it's now supported.
> 
> Simple as that, no one lied, no one misled anyone, it changed, very recently.
> 
> Lots of good information here, and sometimes things change, with very little notice.


Thanks for the insight Sixto. I would think that a standard install with the HMC as the only DVR would be an ideal case for using the built-in Ethernet bridge. However, with multiple DVRs, a dedicated CCK would probably be the better choice.


----------



## TBlazer07

RunnerFL said:


> Are you using the HR34 as a bridge or is it just a part of the DECA network like the 24's?
> 
> Also next time it happens just try restarting the network on the 24's and see if they show up. It shouldn't require a reboot.


Part of the DECA network. Actually just hitting the red button is a lot faster than going through all the menus and waiting for the network reset. Aside from that, never though of your suggestion, will try it next time I reboot just for the heck of it.


----------



## Jerry_K

Anticipating an install of an HR34 and HR24. It will be me myself and I installing. Replacing two DirecTiVo units with ethernet connections. So RG6 is available and RJ45 ended ethrnet is available at both locations. I anticipate just plugging in the ethernet cable to each of the boxes as well as SWM enabled RG6 to each box. Is this good? Not sure after reading this as the HR34 could act to double enable ethernet in the HR24, one connection by ethernet in the HR24 and another DECA enabled by the HR34 and hooked to the HR24. Maybe I will just try ethernet to the HR34 and RG6 to each reciever first. If the Whole Home works then I am good to go. Neither of these boxes will ever see the outside world because I have no way to hook up the router to the internet. 

Vis a vis static IP, I did reserve IP addresses for the old DirecTiVos and my computer so I could easily access TiVoWebPlus and know the IP address of the computer I am using to feed photos and music to the DirecTiVos via TiVo desktop. I am guessing that if there is no need to directly address the boxes or the computer, I would just let the router do its DHCP thing.


----------



## dsw2112

Jerry_K said:


> ...Neither of these boxes will ever see the outside world because I have no way to hook up the router to the internet...


If that's the case, no need to even attach an ethernet cable. You mentioned that you'll be using SWM, so the boxes will communicate via RG6.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Jerry_K said:


> Replacing two DirecTiVo units with ethernet connections. So RG6 is available and RJ45 ended ethrnet is available at both locations. I anticipate just plugging in the ethernet cable to each of the boxes as well as SWM enabled RG6 to each box. Is this good? Not sure after reading this as the HR34 could act to double enable ethernet in the HR24, one connection by ethernet in the HR24 and another DECA enabled by the HR34 and hooked to the HR24. Maybe I will just try ethernet to the HR34 and RG6 to each reciever first. If the Whole Home works then I am good to go. Neither of these boxes will ever see the outside world because I have no way to hook up the router to the internet.


Definitely don't hook up both to ethernet. This will make a loop in your network, it's very bad.

You have two choices, either hook just one up or don't hook either of them up. The former might let you use some of the features that require an internet connection to your boxes, like the iPad app. Or it might not, I'm just not familiar with which D* features work and which don't when you don't have an internet connection.


----------



## Jerry_K

Thanks, I will start out with just the RG6 SWM connections. If I need to I will plug in the HR34 to the router.


----------



## Shades228

I could multi quote most of the last posts but I don't want to respond to each one separately so I'll just state this.

It was designed and engineered to be used as a bridge. It was supported for specific reasons. I can understand why some people would believe that it wasn't supported however it always has been for specific instances. Most of these would not be needed in the test group installations. It's also possible that some coding optimization needed to happen as well.

As far as the who knows what and so forth this isn't a pecking contest to see who's contact is better than who's. This is just about information and as long as the right information gets out there then who cares. There's no need to get into a pissing contest or try and turn this into a popularity contest because if it did the women will win. I will say however that dropping someone's name seems more elitist than anything considering it means nothing to anyone else who reads it since they don't know him from Adam.


----------



## ksalno

Jerry_K said:


> Thanks, I will start out with just the RG6 SWM connections. If I need to I will plug in the HR34 to the router.


Just a reminder since you are replacing existing boxes, DECA is built-in on the coax connection, so you don't need to install an external DECA connector with the HR34. I made this mistake in doing my self-install and can verify that it doesn't work :lol:


----------



## azarby

Stuart Sweet said:


> I went back to my friends and asked about the status of using the HR34 as a bridge. I was told that yes, this is now a supported configuration. So the problems I had were either resolved, or they have to do with my setup. So i'll stick by my warning, if it gives you trouble don't do it, but at least you can feel comfortable knowing that DIRECTV supports doing it.
> 
> This coming weekend I may try it again and see if it works better now.


Stuart,

I removed the DECA bridge and connected one of my HR34s directly to my Gbit switch. Everything is working good so far. I downloaded a couple of VODs on HR34 #2 , which is connected via DECA to HR34 #1 (direct connect to network). Download went great and playback shows no anomilies at this time. Need to watch the both shows to completion.

bob


----------



## RxMan1

OK. I honestly don't understand all of this DECA stuff. I use a separate audo/video distribution system in my setup. I don't need my receivers to see each or to share, etc. I do need my HR34 to be on the home network so I can use the iPad app etc. Do I simply plug in ethernet and call it good?


----------



## Go Beavs

RxMan1 said:


> OK. I honestly don't understand all of this DECA stuff. I use a separate audo/video distribution system in my setup. I don't need my receivers to see each or to share, etc. I do need my HR34 to be on the home network so I can use the iPad app etc. Do I simply plug in ethernet and call it good?


Yup, that should be all you need. 

Well, except for running the network setup...


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Sorry to interrupt all the bridging talk. But I just realized that I'd rather have RVU devices in other rooms instead of H receivers. I had previously thought that either one was about as good as the other (and H receivers can be free from D* sometimes). But with an RVU device and an HR34 you can pause and rewind live TV, can't you?

Hopefully there will be a standalone RVU device by the start of baseball season. I just can't see buying a new TV just to use RVU over a non-DVR receiver.


----------



## azarby

flipptyfloppity said:


> Sorry to interrupt all the bridging talk. But I just realized that I'd rather have RVU devices in other rooms instead of H receivers. I had previously thought that either one was about as good as the other (and H receivers can be free from D* sometimes). But with an RVU device and an HR34 you can pause and rewind live TV, can't you?
> 
> Hopefully there will be a stanfee from DTVdalone RVU device by the start of baseball season. I just can't see buying a new TV just to use RVU over a non-DVR receiver.


Just so you know, RVU TVs or stand alone RVU boxes (when they become available) will still have a monthly fee from DTV.


----------



## azarby

azarby said:


> Stuart,
> 
> I removed the DECA bridge and connected one of my HR34s directly to my Gbit switch. Everything is working good so far. I downloaded a couple of VODs on HR34 #2 , which is connected via DECA to HR34 #1 (direct connect to network). Download went great and playback shows no anomilies at this time. Need to watch the both shows to completion.
> 
> bob


Update:

Did a playback of the two Alaska State Troopers I downloaded and both programs played back with several stops and starts. Ther were a few times I thought that the scenes were out of sequence. The scene would end in the middle and another scene would play for some time and then the old scene would come back again. I'm not sure if this is an HR34 problem or a problem with the server providing the feed. When it did play back, there was no pixelation or sound breakups.

Update 2:

Reverted back to using the broadband DECA and observed the same playback problems.


----------



## jimlenz

Just got my HR 34 from USAdigital hd. Unfortunately, my appointment with directv isnt until next week to install swm16 and the whole house package. Can I still connect the hr34 and activate or do I need to wait until the swm16 is installed? I realize I will not have access to the 5 tuners until install.

Jim


----------



## azarby

jimlenz said:


> Just got my HR 34 from USAdigital hd. Unfortunately, my appointment with directv isnt until next week to install swm16 and the whole house package. Can I still connect the hr34 and activate or do I need to wait until the swm16 is installed? I realize I will not have access to the 5 tuners until install.
> 
> Jim


Do you currently have SWiM, if not, no as the HR34 requires SWiM. If you do, how many existing tuners do you have? Remeber the first units powered up will claim the SWiM allocations on a first come first served basis. If you have 2 or more tuners open, I personally would activate it now, but you need to decide if it is worth it.


----------



## jimlenz

azarby said:


> Do you currently have SWiM, if not, no as the HR34 requires SWiM. If you do, how many existing tuners do you have? Remeber the first units powered up will claim the SWiM allocations on a first come first served basis. If you have 2 or more tuners open, I personally would activae it now, but you need to decide if it is worth it.


No, I dont have swm. I have a zinwell 16 for my 5 boxes. Guess that means, I will have to wait until the 3rd. Correct? Thanks


----------



## azarby

jimlenz said:


> No, I dont have swm. I have a zinwell 16 for my 5 boxes. Guess that means, I will have to wait until the 3rd. Correct? Thanks


Yes, you will need to wait until they convert you to a SWiM16.


----------



## five337

I received my new HR34 yesterday and it has caused all the other receivers to go crazy. (and now I understand why DirecTV wants us to wait until Feb 9)

All the receivers are freezing and losing satellite signal every minute or so. Channel changes on all the receivers take up to 10-15 seconds. 

I have contacted DirecTV and waiting for a call back from their tech support.

Maybe someone here has run in to this problem ? Could the HR34 be causing this ? Is there a better way to split up the receivers ? 

Or am I just pushing the limits of the equipment ?

--

My setup - installed by DirecTV a few months ago. 

SWM16. Both outputs are run to 4 way splitters.

4way splitter #1 goes to a H21, HR34 and a HR21 w/ the power injector

4way splitter #2 goes to HR22, HR21, H23, H21

So that puts #1 with 8 tuners, and #2 with 6 tuners. 14 total.

All coax runs are from new construction, 2007. No other splitters.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

My guess... and it's just a guess... there's a loose line somewhere. Do you have a DECA attached to your HR21 or HR22? Look at it and see if there are 3 green lights. If there are, that's no guarantee of anything but if one is not green, it's indicative of a wiring problem somewhere.


----------



## Steve

five337 said:


> I received my new HR34 yesterday and it has caused all the other receivers to go crazy. (and now I understand why DirecTV wants us to wait until Feb 9)
> 
> All the receivers are freezing and losing satellite signal every minute or so. Channel changes on all the receivers take up to 10-15 seconds.
> 
> I have contacted DirecTV and waiting for a call back from their tech support.
> 
> Maybe someone here has run in to this problem ? Could the HR34 be causing this ? Is there a better way to split up the receivers ?
> 
> Or am I just pushing the limits of the equipment ?


You're definitely not pushing any limits. I've been running with 15 tuners on a SWM 16 for several months now, with no issues. Have you tried "rebooting" the SWM16, by power cycling it?



> My setup - installed by DirecTV a few months ago.
> 
> SWM16. Both outputs are run to 4 way splitters.
> 
> 4way splitter #1 goes to a H21, HR34 and a HR21 w/ the power injector
> 
> 4way splitter #2 goes to HR22, HR21, H23, H21
> 
> So that puts #1 with 8 tuners, and #2 with 6 tuners. 14 total.
> 
> All coax runs are from new construction, 2007. No other splitters.


Only difference in my set-up is I'm injecting my power directly into the "DC power-in port" on the SWM-16, but, AFAIK, it really shouldn't matter if you inject power through the splitter, as long as it's on leg #1.

I also assume all your splitters are "green-labeled"?


----------



## five337

Wow. After rebooting the SWM - everything seems to be smooth. Night and day difference.

Thank you very much for your quick reply. Now I'm off to record 11 shows at one time 



Steve said:


> You're definitely not pushing any limits. I've been running with 15 tuners on a SWM 16 for several months now, with no issues. Have you tried "rebooting" the SWM16, by power cycling it?
> 
> Only difference in my set-up is I'm injecting my power directly into the "DC power-in port" on the SWM-16, but, AFAIK, it really shouldn't matter if you inject power through the splitter, as long as it's on leg #1.
> 
> I also assume all your splitters are "green-labeled"?


----------



## Drucifer

five337 said:


> I received my new HR34 yesterday and it has caused all the other receivers to go crazy. (and now I understand why DirecTV wants us to wait until Feb 9)
> 
> All the receivers are freezing and losing satellite signal every minute or so. Channel changes on all the receivers take up to 10-15 seconds.
> 
> I have contacted DirecTV and waiting for a call back from their tech support.
> 
> Maybe someone here has run in to this problem ? Could the HR34 be causing this ? Is there a better way to split up the receivers ?
> 
> Or am I just pushing the limits of the equipment ?
> 
> --
> 
> My setup - installed by DirecTV a few months ago.
> 
> SWM16. Both outputs are run to 4 way splitters.
> 
> 4way splitter #1 goes to a H21, HR34 and a HR21 w/ the power injector
> 
> 4way splitter #2 goes to HR22, HR21, H23, H21
> 
> So that puts #1 with 8 tuners, and #2 with 6 tuners. 14 total.
> 
> All coax runs are from new construction, 2007. No other splitters.


I would recheck everything on the PI first. From the *outlet it is plug in to* - to every connection to the SWiM-16. If that doesn't fix it. Take one receiver offline - starting with the HR34 and retest.


----------



## LameLefty

Drucifer said:


> I would recheck everything on the PI first. From the *outlet it is plug in to* - to every connection to the SWiM-16. If that doesn't fix it. Take one receiver offline - starting with the HR34 and retest.


You know, it's always a good idea to read ahead to see if someone else has already helped take care of the guy's problem . . . :nono:


----------



## NR4P

flipptyfloppity said:


> Sorry to interrupt all the bridging talk. But I just realized that I'd rather have RVU devices in other rooms instead of H receivers. I had previously thought that either one was about as good as the other (and H receivers can be free from D* sometimes). But with an RVU device and an HR34 you can pause and rewind live TV, can't you?


If you had only an HR34 and a bunch of RVU TV's, and no other H or HR receivers, should the HR34 fail, there's no SAT TV in the house for 2-3 days until the replacement arrives.

Might want to have at least one other H or HR box standing by.


----------



## five337

I spoke too soon. About an hour later all the receivers started studdering/pixaliting with the 771 errors. The 771 errors only last a few seconds. Reboot the swm and everything is good again... For now.

Directv is going to send someone out to double check everything.

Is there a recommended way to split up the receivers on the swm ?



five337 said:


> Wow. After rebooting the SWM - everything seems to be smooth. Night and day difference.
> 
> Thank you very much for your quick reply. Now I'm off to record 11 shows at one time


----------



## LameLefty

five337 said:


> I spoke too soon. About an hour later all the receivers started studdering/pixaliting with the 771 errors. The 771 errors only last a few seconds. Reboot the swm and everything is good again... For now.
> 
> Directv is going to send someone out to double check everything.
> 
> Is there a recommended way to split up the receivers on the swm ?


Not really. So long as there are 8 or fewer tuners on each leg.

I don't know how much troubleshooting you want or are capable of doing on your end, but the folks here will step you through it if you want to try on your own.


----------



## Drucifer

five337 said:


> I spoke too soon. About an hour later all the receivers started studdering/pixaliting with the 771 errors. The 771 errors only last a few seconds. Reboot the swm and everything is good again... For now.
> 
> Directv is going to send someone out to double check everything.
> 
> Is there a recommended way to split up the receivers on the swm ?


What type of electrical outlet is the PI plugged into?


----------



## RunnerFL

LameLefty said:


> You know, it's always a good idea to read ahead to see if someone else has already helped take care of the guy's problem . . . :nono:


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Got new receiver today. Regular 800 number people couldn't activate it because I "purchased" (it's leased of course, not purchased) it at retail. They transferred me and then it worked.

The new sat setup stuff didn't like my signal levels, said I was low on odd transponders on 99/103 and I was. I didn't notice I could skip past the error, but the CSR did and I skipped past and it's all good. I later peaked my dish to and ran the check again and now it doesn't even complain.

Anyway, this thing does respond a lot better than my HR20-100. Also, it's recording 3 shows right now while I watch a 4th live. That's a weird feeling.

I wish the guide data populated more quickly. It's beyond me why DirecTV doesn't have the ability to download guide data over an internet connection as well as the satellites.

I rebooted it to update my network config (had to boot once to get MAC IDs to fill into my router for DHCP reservation) and the 2nd time it booted it decided to updated its firmware. Seems the same with new firmware as what came on it.

The record light projects too much, it reflects on my glass. Otherwise I like the subdued lighting of the front panel. The flashing D* icon isn't as bad as I expected. I had to put electrical tape over the AM21 power LED since it's not only brighter but it doesn't turn off when the HR34 turns off.

It's a bit quieter than my HR20-100 was. The lack of external HDD helps some.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

You should buy light dims. Work great.


----------



## azarby

flipptyfloppity said:


> Got new receiver today. Regular 800 number people couldn't activate it because I "purchased" (it's leased of course, not purchased) it at retail. They transferred me and then it worked.


I have heard of that happening. I activted 2 HR34s this week with the regular 800# with no problems. Must be the luck of the draw.


----------



## Iceman5000

No problems for me, activated with regular 800 number in less than 90 seconds.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Doesn't it bother anyone else that when the screen clears (like when you press exit) it clears in a diagonal blocky pattern from bottom left to top right? It looks like garbage. My HR20-100 didn't do this. It would scroll in blocks though, but not clear the screen in blocks.

I'll try turning off smooth scrolling and see if that helps. It didn't.


----------



## TBlazer07

flipptyfloppity said:


> Doesn't it bother anyone else that when the screen clears (like when you press exit) it clears in a diagonal blocky pattern from bottom left to top right? It looks like garbage. My HR20-100 didn't do this. It would scroll in blocks though, but not clear the screen in blocks.
> 
> I'll try turning off smooth scrolling and see if that helps. It didn't.





Drucifer said:


> So I'm not the only one.


 Don't these comments belong in a different forum to avoid confusion?


----------



## NiTruS

I know down arrow toggles video windows in PIP..is there a way to toggle audio feeds without changing video feeds? 

I currently use a macro in Roomie(iPad remote) to get to the PIP window..there definitely needs to be a 1-button access to the feature..or maybe 2-button sequence..


----------



## jappleboy

Sounds like there are some very smart guys and gals on this site.Would someone like to make a list of the bugs that we are getting on the HR34, and we all can work on the problems.:eek2:


----------



## Herdfan

jappleboy said:


> Sounds like there are some very smart guys and gals on this site.Would someone like to make a list of the bugs that we are getting on the HR34, and we all can work on the problems.:eek2:


We do. Its called an Issues Thread and for the current software release on the HR34, it can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198304


----------



## Jerry_K

What is the largest hard drive that will work internally on the HR34? I was going to get a 2T and see that there are 3T available. Don't much care about cost at this point. Bigger is better with five tuners and no way to move programs.


----------



## Iceman5000

"Jerry_K" said:


> What is the largest hard drive that will work internally on the HR34? I was going to get a 2T and see that there are 3T available. Don't much care about cost at this point. Bigger is better with five tuners and no way to move programs.


2TB. Is the most it can address.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

I thought it was 2tb. I have 9 HD recordings and it says 98% with 2tb.


----------



## Jerry_K

Thanks I will get a 2T.


----------



## El Gabito

five337 said:


> I spoke too soon. About an hour later all the receivers started studdering/pixaliting with the 771 errors. The 771 errors only last a few seconds. Reboot the swm and everything is good again... For now.
> 
> Directv is going to send someone out to double check everything.
> 
> Is there a recommended way to split up the receivers on the swm ?


I don't have an HR34 (yet) - but I have had similar problems, only on one receiver. I would constantly (and randomly) lose signal, get partial recordings, etc. I thought my older receiver was flaking out because it is fairly old as far as tech goes (2-3 years). So I swapped it with the HR24 from the master, which works great.

Then the HR24 started exhibiting the same behavior. I was messing around w/ the wires and it turns out when I _loosened_ the cable going to that receiver, the picture popped up and I haven't had a problem since. I had to use a wrench it was on so tight. I was surprised that it would be a cabling problem.

YMMV


----------



## Losi b

I recieved a call from the installer this morning asking what he was supposed to do to my system today.(red flag goes up). He was supposed to swap out a swm8 to swm16 so I can use all 9 of my tuners. I had a whole home install and swm (the wrong size) installed this past Tuesday. When I told him this, he tells me that he doesn't have a 16 on his truck and his supplier is closed for the weekend. He told me to call direct back a ask for a work order for a 16. 6 calls and two and a half hours on the phone later, I now have another appointment for next Saturday. I told each cs rep multiple times to send a work order for a swm16. 
At this point I am just going to pray and wait till Saturday. I have never dealt with such terrible communication from any cs department. 
On top of all that, all 3 boxes, 34 and two 24 have slowed down to a crawl. I'm starting to think the cs reps put a bug in my system.(joking, kind of)


----------



## Shades228

Losi b said:


> I recieved a call from the installer this morning asking what he was supposed to do to my system today.(red flag goes up). He was supposed to swap out a swm8 to swm16 so I can use all 9 of my tuners. I had a whole home install and swm (the wrong size) installed this past Tuesday. When I told him this, he tells me that he doesn't have a 16 on his truck and his supplier is closed for the weekend. He told me to call direct back a ask for a work order for a 16. 6 calls and two and a half hours on the phone later, I now have another appointment for next Saturday. I told each cs rep multiple times to send a work order for a swm16.
> At this point I am just going to pray and wait till Saturday. I have never dealt with such terrible communication from any cs department.
> On top of all that, all 3 boxes, 34 and two 24 have slowed down to a crawl. I'm starting to think the cs reps put a bug in my system.(joking, kind of)


Support equipment cannot be ordered specifically. It will populate based on the type of order and the active equipment on the account at the time of the order.


----------



## Jerry_K

Shades228 said:


> Support equipment cannot be ordered specifically. It will populate based on the type of order and the active equipment on the account at the time of the order.


Now that is just dumb right there. Active equipment most likely does not include the type of LNB and associated parts, whether OTA is implemented etc etc etc.


----------



## Shades228

Jerry_K said:


> Now that is just dumb right there. Active equipment most likely does not include the type of LNB and associated parts, whether OTA is implemented etc etc etc.


LNB, OTA is considered support equipment and would be changed if needed by the system. I can say however that OTA is never included unless it's in a specific area without local channels and the order is specifically for OTA.

There is no reason that people should be able to request support equipment that is not needed.


----------



## Herdfan

Shades228 said:


> Support equipment cannot be ordered specifically. It will populate based on the type of order and the active equipment on the account at the time of the order.


I hope I never have to call them. DirecTV has no idea what equipment I have.


----------



## five337

You got it.

After checking every connector, I started removing wall plates. I found a loose/bent connector inside a wall plate where it looked like the home builder shoved 20feet of painted & textured coax in a single-gang box :bang

20 hours so far and everything seems to be working 

Thanks for everyone's help !



El Gabito said:


> I don't have an HR34 (yet) - but I have had similar problems, only on one receiver. I would constantly (and randomly) lose signal, get partial recordings, etc. I thought my older receiver was flaking out because it is fairly old as far as tech goes (2-3 years). So I swapped it with the HR24 from the master, which works great.
> 
> Then the HR24 started exhibiting the same behavior. I was messing around w/ the wires and it turns out when I _loosened_ the cable going to that receiver, the picture popped up and I haven't had a problem since. I had to use a wrench it was on so tight. I was surprised that it would be a cabling problem.
> 
> YMMV


----------



## paul91

Has anybody received the IR cable with their HR34?

If not, anybody know where to pick one up?


----------



## litzdog911

paul91 said:


> Has anybody received the IR cable with their HR34?
> 
> If not, anybody know where to pick one up?


What "IR cable"?


----------



## Shades228

litzdog911 said:


> What "IR cable"?


There's a port in the back that's an abnormal IR port of 5v rather than 12. It's for IR sensors and custom installs.


----------



## Herdfan

Shades228 said:


> There's a port in the back that's an abnormal IR port of 5v rather than 12. It's for IR sensors and custom installs.


Yeah, there was a thread about that at RemoteCentral. Why DirecTV would include the IR port and then make it non-standard is beyond me.


----------



## litzdog911

Shades228 said:


> There's a port in the back that's an abnormal IR port of 5v rather than 12. It's for IR sensors and custom installs.


Cool. Never noticed that before.


----------



## NiTruS

I have all 4 dvr's networked using BBDECA..is it ok to connect a switch to the Ethernet port off the HR34? I have 5 devices connected to the switch..
pluses/minuses??


----------



## Davenlr

NiTruS said:


> I have all 4 dvr's networked using BBDECA..is it ok to connect a switch to the Ethernet port off the HR34? I have 5 devices connected to the switch..
> pluses/minuses??


From what I have read, that will work. Minuses would be whatever traffic goes through the switch is taken from the DECA network, and may/may not cause problems with RVU and MRV.


----------



## Iceman5000

"NiTruS" said:


> I have all 4 dvr's networked using BBDECA..is it ok to connect a switch to the Ethernet port off the HR34? I have 5 devices connected to the switch..
> pluses/minuses??


Use one or the other but not both. It will cause all kind of problems if you have more than one connection from your router to the deca cloud.


----------



## NiTruS

Iceman5000 said:


> Use one or the other but not both. It will cause all kind of problems if you have more than one connection from your router to the deca cloud.


I'm only adding a switch to the deca cloud, using the unused ethernet port on the HR34...it actually works well..ive had no problems..I even streamed a movie to my boxxee box with no problems..I guess time will tell..


----------



## Iceman5000

"NiTruS" said:


> I'm only adding a switch to the deca cloud, using the unused ethernet port on the HR34...it actually works well..ive had no problems..I even streamed a movie to my boxxee box with no problems..I guess time will tell..


I have the same off of my 2nd HR34, it works great!


----------



## Shades228

NiTruS said:


> I'm only adding a switch to the deca cloud, using the unused ethernet port on the HR34...it actually works well..ive had no problems..I even streamed a movie to my boxxee box with no problems..I guess time will tell..


THe DECA cloud though is feeding the HR34 ethernet port. So that means that you are putting extra traffic in your DECA cloud. By doing so you are creating a situation where you could experience problems when using MRV if you have heavy traffic use from something else.

The bridge on the HR34 is made to be setup from the router to the ethernet port and the the DECA cloud through the coax. You're using the DECA cloud to supply internet to a switch and then to other devices. So anything you have attached to the switch has been added to the cloud and is increasing network traffic that wasn't intended to be there.

With that said RVU clients should be expected to have some internet needs as well so there should be some room in the cloud that is setup for that. Given we don't know all of the ways that the DECA frequencies have been assigned we just have to assume that they've allotted some of the spectrum for this now.


----------



## johnnytex

I am replacing my HR20-700 with a new HR34-700. I use a Harmony 890 Universal Remote. Will I need to reprogram it for the new HR34?


----------



## Davenlr

johnnytex said:


> I am replacing my HR20-700 with a new HR34-700. I use a Harmony 890 Universal Remote. Will I need to reprogram it for the new HR34?


No. Just set the HR34 to use the same codeset (if you changed it on the HR20) to match.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

johnnytex said:


> I am replacing my HR20-700 with a new HR34-700. I use a Harmony 890 Universal Remote. Will I need to reprogram it for the new HR34?


I replaced my HR20-100 with an HR34-700 and I didn't reprogram my Harmony One.


----------



## litzdog911

johnnytex said:


> I am replacing my HR20-700 with a new HR34-700. I use a Harmony 890 Universal Remote. Will I need to reprogram it for the new HR34?


No. Same remote codes.


----------



## RunnerFL

johnnytex said:


> I am replacing my HR20-700 with a new HR34-700. I use a Harmony 890 Universal Remote. Will I need to reprogram it for the new HR34?


If the HR20 was set to the default IR codes and you're leaving the HR34 on the default codes then no, you will not need to reprogram your Harmony.


----------



## Shades228

I know this will get flamed however here's an update to the HR34 rules:

1 Leased per account


----------



## Iceman5000

Shades228 said:


> I know this will get flamed however here's an update to the HR34 rules:
> 
> 1 Leased per account


Could you elaborate? I have 3 with no problem.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

I'm not sure why the average person needs more than one coupled with some hrs.


----------



## David Ortiz

Shades228 said:


> I know this will get flamed however here's an update to the HR34 rules:
> 
> 1 Leased per account


I'm glad one will be enough for me.


----------



## Drew2k

Shades228 said:


> I know this will get flamed however here's an update to the HR34 rules:
> 
> 1 Leased per account





elwaylite said:


> I'm not sure why the average person needs more than one coupled with some hrs.


This rule sucks for me ... but I'm surely not average.

I have five DVRs on my Living Room TV, so replacing those 10 tuners with the 10 tuners in two HR34s would have been ideal for me: It would be easier to manage my recordings, configure my network, clean my AV system shelves, and I'd save on electricity, going from five receivers down to two.

I hope this rule changes ... or that I can get some owned HR34s.


----------



## Shades228

Iceman5000 said:


> Could you elaborate? I have 3 with no problem.


This is obviously a controlled cost aspect and not a system rule (at this time). Right now people are ordering through dealers who are not following the instructions for HR34. So people right now are ahead of the system rules going out.

The key here is leased so you have the option of purchasing one at full cost. Whether or not DIRECTV adds in system rules to enforce this won't be known until existing customers are allowed to order them. At that point issues could arise even for people with existing equipment.


----------



## Drew2k

I suppose the rule could also be in place now to ensure the maximum number of customers can receive HR34s, although I freely admit I have no idea if the inventory is low or not.

I'm hoping for a change to the "1/customer" rule when existing customers are allowed to request them.


----------



## Jerry_K

Guess its a good thing I didn't buy two of them.


----------



## Shades228

Drew2k said:


> I suppose the rule could also be in place now to ensure the maximum number of customers can receive HR34s, although I freely admit I have no idea if the inventory is low or not.
> 
> I'm hoping for a change to the "1/customer" rule when existing customers are allowed to request them.


Again just to clarify it's 1 leased per account. Owning them so far is ok after the first one. Now whether or not owned ones get out there is still subject to debate. There are rumors that the automatically owned for certain accounts will not be applicable for this receiver as well.

Once February comes around we should have some of these things finalized. I would bet the owned price will be around $699 if the option is available.


----------



## Drew2k

Shades228 said:


> Once February comes around we should have some of these things finalized. I would bet the owned price will be around $699 if the option is available.


A high price such as $699 is why I'm not jumping at trying to own two HR34s but want to hold out until existing customers can get them leased in February. I'd rather lease two at $399 each than spend $1400 to "own" two of them, but if I have to lease one and buy one that may be my only option...


----------



## Jerry_K

HR34 owned $549 and $17 shipping for me.


----------



## Davenlr

Jerry_K said:


> HR34 owned $549 and $17 shipping for me.


From DirecTv? If not, its not owned.


----------



## Drucifer

Shades228 said:


> I know this will get flamed however here's an update to the HR34 rules:
> 
> 1 Leased per account


Wonder if this has anything to do with reselling on eBay.


----------



## Shades228

Drucifer said:


> Wonder if this has anything to do with reselling on eBay.


No I think it's just cost control. These boxes are obviously more expensive and with 2 they have to install SWM 16's and LNB's.

That's why I was surprised when I first saw it was going to be 5 tuners. An odd number doesn't mesh into the multi-switch configurations as well as say 4 would have.


----------



## Jerry_K

Davenlr said:


> From DirecTv? If not, its not owned.


It is owned by me from a DirecTV dealer. DirecTV agrees and there is no lease fee.l


----------



## Shades228

Jerry_K said:


> It is owned by me from a DirecTV dealer. DirecTV agrees and there is no lease fee.l


There's a fee regardless of lease or not if it's not the only receiver on your account. I would ensure you talk to the access card department as no dealer is authorized to sell owned equipment. Unless the ones labeled commercial use only are being sold this way.


----------



## azarby

Shades228 said:


> Again just to clarify it's 1 leased per account. Owning them so far is ok after the first one. Now whether or not owned ones get out there is still subject to debate. There are rumors that the automatically owned for certain accounts will not be applicable for this receiver as well.
> 
> Once February comes around we should have some of these things finalized. I would bet the owned price will be around $699 if the option is available.


Well.. I don't know when the one leased per account took affect, but both of my HR34s are marked as leased.


----------



## Shades228

azarby said:


> Well.. I don't know when the one leased per account took affect, but both of my HR34s are marked as leased.


Go back a page and you'll see where I already talked about existing ones. These rules are for when existing customers should actually get them not for people getting them during a time that they are supposed to be for new customers only.


----------



## Losi b

All 3 times that I have had all 5 tuners recording at the same time, my 34 slows down to a crawl when I change tuners or switch to a different program. I get the banner at the top but a grey screen with no audio, nor video. If I wait for say 5 seconds or so the audio and video come back, 2 out of the 3 times it has happened, one time it locked up and had to rbr. I am at 19% capacity used. A rbr has fixed it, but being that I have a swm8 right now with 9 tuners, 16 is hopefully being installed Saturday, I have to go thru the whole unplug my other dvr's crap. Any help or ideas would be appreciated.
Brian


----------



## kpfleming

I could swear I saw a post on the forum here (but I cannot find it) about a new HR34 only enabling two tuners when installed, and something be required to 'unlock' the other three tuners.

My HR34 was installed yesterday and shows all five tuners with signals in the "Test Signal Strength" screen, but I want to be sure it will actually be able to use more than two to record programs (as it just replaced a four-tuner Tivo/cable setup).

Is this still necessary?


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Mine recorded 5 sat, and then 3 sat and 2 OTA out of the box.


----------



## Iceman5000

"kpfleming" said:


> I could swear I saw a post on the forum here (but I cannot find it) about a new HR34 only enabling two tuners when installed, and something be required to 'unlock' the other three tuners.
> 
> My HR34 was installed yesterday and shows all five tuners with signals in the "Test Signal Strength" screen, but I want to be sure it will actually be able to use more than two to record programs (as it just replaced a four-tuner Tivo/cable setup).
> 
> Is this still necessary?


All of mine record 5 out of the box. Nothing extra was necessary.


----------



## HiDefGator

Is the HR34 faster than the HR24 ? I don't honestly need 4 tuners. But I would pay extra for a faster box.


----------



## Iceman5000

"HiDefGator" said:


> Is the HR34 faster than the HR24 ? I don't honestly need 4 tuners. But I would pay extra for a faster box.


It has a faster processor, and is faster until it is recording 4 or 5 shows then it does slow down pretty drastically.


----------



## Herdfan

elwaylite said:


> I'm not sure why the average person needs more than one coupled with some hrs.


I would like a second one for redundancy. Before, my recordings were split between 2 DVR's, so if one failed, I only had to find a way to get back half my stuff. If my 34 fails, I would lose it all.

So my plan is to have a second 34 to duplicate recordings from the other one. Just for backup.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Iceman5000 said:


> It has a faster processor, and is faster until it is recording 4 or 5 shows then it does slow down pretty drastically.


I dont know that Id say its faster than an HR24, but Ive not had it long.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Now that HR34s are out in the wild, I'm going to close this thread and open a new discussion thread.


----------

